# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Που ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ Σήμερα

## mojiro

```
[email protected]:~# traceroute forum.linux.awmn
traceroute to forum.linux.awmn (10.20.220.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.mojiro.awmn (10.86.89.129)  1.467 ms  0.991 ms  0.802 ms
 2  gw-mojiro.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.109)  2.098 ms  2.977 ms  2.787 ms
 3  gw-xrisoula.petzi.awmn (10.86.87.114)  14.038 ms  13.500 ms  18.841 ms
 4  10.86.90.94 (10.86.90.94)  39.539 ms  18.658 ms  14.897 ms
 5  gw-sv1ggc-home.sw1ggw.awmn (10.87.190.102)  20.058 ms  30.888 ms  27.141 ms
 6  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn (10.80.198.98)  112.609 ms  113.740 ms  100.728 ms
 7  * * gw-sv1ceb.sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.109)  79.060 ms
 8  gw-sw1klk.m0rphy.awmn (10.84.247.126)  102.243 ms *  166.309 ms
 9  gw-m0rphy.indian.awmn (10.24.56.246)  111.186 ms  193.466 ms *
10  10.24.53.253 (10.24.53.253)  205.388 ms  191.705 ms  123.763 ms
11  gw-george.althaia.awmn (10.24.51.221)  228.928 ms  138.986 ms  205.989 ms
12  * 10.24.51.218 (10.24.51.218)  238.709 ms  137.812 ms
13  * gw-jollyroger.koko.awmn (10.20.220.74)  289.778 ms *
14  * ns.koko.awmn (10.20.220.2)  149.176 ms  307.594 ms
```

----------


## mojiro

```
 1:   peggyzina (10.86.87.129)                               0.122ms pmtu 1500
 1:   gw-peggyzina.petzi.awmn (10.86.87.130)                 0.629ms
 2:   gw-petzi.romeo.awmn (10.86.90.102)                     4.567ms 1o oua
 3:   gw-romeo.vassilis3.awmn (10.84.234.235)                8.991ms
 4:   gw-vassilis3.vassilis1.awmn (10.84.230.225)            9.214ms
 5:   gw-vassilis1.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)              42.498ms 2o ouaa
 6:   gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)                50.491ms
 7:   gw-tzitzis.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.109)                25.382ms
 8:   gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)                34.504ms
 9:   router2.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.71)                   30.579ms
10:  gw-kakalos.anka.awmn (10.87.197.157)                  50.507ms
11:  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn (10.87.197.161)                 62.015ms
12:  gw-danimoth.anman.awmn (10.17.131.237)               255.235ms 3o ouaouoouu ps amazing :P
13:  manosrouter.anman.awmn (10.17.131.201)               175.847ms
14:  gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.233)               205.498ms
15:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)           284.188ms 4o pagosmio kipello :)
16:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              249.085ms
17:  rtr1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)                      225.668ms
18:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              250.099ms reached
```

----------


## mojiro

παντως μεχρι και τον anka που μπηκα, βρηκα Traffic Shapping και τρελα νουμερα κινησης, παρακατω δε ξερω τι συμβαινει....  ::

----------


## xrg

Στο βούρκο σέρνεσαι, Μιχάλη..
Αμα δεν παραδεχτείς το πραγματικό πρόβλημα, και συνεχίζεις να τους βοηθάς, μη γκρινιάζεις μετά.

----------


## mojiro

κανενα δε βοηθω και υστερα το προβλημα ειναι γενικο....



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath www.nagios.awmn
 1:   peggyzina (10.86.87.129)                               0.096ms pmtu 1500
 1:   gw-peggyzina.petzi.awmn (10.86.87.130)                 0.609ms
 2:   gw-petzi.romeo.awmn (10.86.90.102)                     2.023ms
 3:   gw-romeo.vassilis3.awmn (10.84.234.235)                3.133ms
 4:   gw-vassilis3.vassilis1.awmn (10.84.230.225)            3.435ms
 5:   gw-vassilis1.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)               7.191ms
 6:   gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)                 9.455ms
 7:   gw-tzitzis.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.109)                34.698ms
 8:   gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)                97.580ms
 9:   router2.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.71)                   72.809ms
10:  gw-kakalos.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.45)               74.021ms
11:  gw-sokratisg.litrotis.awmn (10.46.166.225)           115.647ms
12:  gw-litrotis.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.209)            122.947ms
13:  gw-spirosco.syllogos.awmn (10.17.119.230)            162.740ms
14:  10.2.100.4 (10.2.100.4)                              155.818ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 14 back 14
```

και απο την αναποδη



```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath peggyzina.xrisoula.awmn
 1:   ns.syllogos.awmn (10.2.100.3)                          2.577ms pmtu 1500
 1:   gw-dataroom.syllogos.awmn (10.2.100.1)                 2.748ms
 2:   gw-syllogos.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.229)             16.662ms
 3:   gw-spirosco.litrotis.awmn (10.17.119.210)             24.430ms
 4:   gw-litrotis.sokratisg.awmn (10.46.166.226)            44.196ms
 5:   gw-sokratisg.kakalos.awmn (10.32.49.46)               48.499ms
 6:   10.87.216.65 (10.87.216.65)                           91.243ms
 7:   10.80.198.121 (10.80.198.121)                         72.009ms
 8:   10.80.198.110 (10.80.198.110)                        204.159ms
 9:   gw-tzitzis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.166)                56.249ms
10:  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn (10.84.231.106)              115.428ms
11:  gw-vassilis1.vassilis3.awmn (10.84.230.226)           60.565ms
12:  gw-vassilis3.romeo.awmn (10.84.234.236)               74.557ms
13:  10.86.90.101 (10.86.90.101)                           88.898ms
14:  peggyzina.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.129)                82.435ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 14 back 14
```

----------


## mojiro

Οι κομβοι Petzi & Xrisoula ριχνουν τα Links με το Confederation 10853 μεχρι βελτιωθει η τρεχουσα κατασταση που επικρατει.

----------


## anka

```
address: 10.87.197.161
10.87.197.161 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=1 ms
10.87.197.161 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time<1 ms
10.87.197.161 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=1 ms
10.87.197.161 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time<1 ms
10.87.197.161 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=1 ms
10.87.197.161 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=1 ms
10.87.197.161 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=2 ms
10.87.197.161 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time<1 ms
10.87.197.161 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=1 ms
10.87.197.161 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time<1 ms
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 0/0.7/2 ms
```

από τον ρουτερ  ::

----------


## milos74

Σήμερα με το ζόρι μου ανοίγει το http://www.awmn  ::  



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.milos74.awmn [10.84.254.129]
  2    <1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-milos74.deklin.awmn [10.84.250.253]
  3     1 ms     2 ms     4 ms  gw-klinakis.terdim.awmn [10.84.245.249]
  4  1812 ms  1428 ms  3198 ms  gw-terdim.vabiris.awmn [10.84.245.254]
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6   417 ms   820 ms   326 ms  gw-akops76.sokratisg.awmn [10.80.205.250]
  7     *      705 ms   194 ms  gw-sokratisg.litrotis.awmn [10.46.166.225]
  8   280 ms   315 ms   260 ms  gw-litrotis.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.209]
  9   513 ms   472 ms  1547 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
 10  1082 ms  1013 ms   756 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
 11   830 ms  1161 ms   633 ms  rtr1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
 12  1279 ms     *        *     www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
 13    32 ms    24 ms    40 ms  rtr1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
 14   657 ms   375 ms   274 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
```



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.milos74.awmn [10.84.254.129]
  2     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-milos74.deklin.awmn [10.84.250.253]
  3   104 ms   111 ms   155 ms  gw-klinakis.terdim.awmn [10.84.245.249]
  4  1605 ms   861 ms   566 ms  gw-terdim.vabiris.awmn [10.84.245.254]
  5  1517 ms  1432 ms  1105 ms  gw-vabiris.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.253]
  6   877 ms   723 ms   403 ms  gw-akops76.sokratisg.awmn [10.80.205.250]
  7   271 ms  1271 ms   365 ms  gw-sokratisg.litrotis.awmn [10.46.166.225]
  8  1034 ms   667 ms   828 ms  gw-litrotis.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.209]
  9   520 ms   194 ms   625 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
 10   682 ms  1171 ms   535 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
 11   546 ms   691 ms  1345 ms  rtr1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
 12   830 ms  1063 ms  1866 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
```

  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Στο βούρκο σέρνεσαι, Μιχάλη..
> Αμα δεν παραδεχτείς το πραγματικό πρόβλημα, και συνεχίζεις να τους βοηθάς, μη γκρινιάζεις μετά.


Θα συμφωνήσω.

Και εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει πάμπολες καθυστερήσεις σε λινκ εσωτερικά του confed Πειραιά (αλήθεια ο sw1ggw γιατί δεν βάζει turbo στα μπουκωμένα λινκ του???!!!)

Στρωθείτε κάτω γιατί έχετε προβλήματα και όχι τίποτα άλλο, επιρρεάζετε και τους γύρω σας.

----------


## JollyRoger

```
tracepath www.leechers.awmn ; date
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.145ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.304ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.249)                4.457ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.36.254)                  4.264ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                5.115ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)                 8.204ms
 6:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.97)                  21.344ms
 7:  gw-sw1ggw.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.33)                  22.051ms
 8:  gw-sw1jrb.openhaimer.awmn (10.17.128.30)             1070.087ms
 8:  gw-sw1jrb.openhaimer.awmn (10.17.128.30)             1274.074ms
 9:  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn (10.42.60.22)                1534.072ms
11:  no reply
 9:  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn (10.42.60.22)                3973.990ms
10:  gw-akis.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.233)                  6179.489ms
11:  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)                6817.054ms
11:  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)                6359.615ms
11:  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)                6115.091ms
12:  10.19.147.31 (10.19.147.31)                          6538.360ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 12 back 12
Mon Nov 12 17:56:42 EET 2007
```

πλιζ κάποιος mod να φέρει αυτό εδώ αν είναι εύκολο:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 74#p464874

----------


## Philip

Μήπως πρέπει να γίνει κάτι με αυτό ...... ????

http://10.80.198.98/graphs/ 
http://10.80.198.98/graphs/iface/ath7%20SW1GGW/ 
http://10.80.198.98/graphs/iface/ath6%20JSTIVA/

*Με 2 ling active ανεβάζει 95% CPU Load*   ::  


*---Philip---*

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπερβάλεις.. Στο 95% είναι..  ::

----------


## Philip

*Sorry το διορθώνω....

μπορεί να είναι και 94 %*

*Ακραία λύση =*


```
ip prefix-list bgp seq 20 deny 10.80.198.0 0.0.0.255
ip prefix-list bgp seq 25 deny  10.84.245.0 0.0.0.255
ip prefix-list bgp seq 30 deny  10.84.205.0 0.0.0.255
```

*Βασίλη εάν βάλω filter σε 5 κόμβους για κάποια sub θα ασχοληθεί κανείς ?
ίσως na είναι μια λύση για να δούνε τι γίνετε όταν δεν θα παίζουν 
Και εάν το εφαρμόσουν και άλλοι με οποία subnet υπάρχει μόνιμα πρόβλημα ίσως να αναγκαστούν να τα φτιάξουν.
Βέβαια θα πάρουν φωτιά τα PM αλλά κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με αυτό το χάλι.*

Ας κάνει κάποιος μια νέα ενότητα με τίτλο *Awmn Bgp Filter* ....


*---Philip---*

----------


## commando

> *Sorry το διορθώνω....
> 
> μπορεί να είναι και 94 %*
> 
> *Ακραία λύση =*
> 
> 
> ```
> ip prefix-list bgp seq 20 deny 10.80.198.0 0.0.0.255
> ...


Σε αυτο προσυπογραφω

----------


## JollyRoger

commando την έχεις μεγαλύτερη σε όλο το awmn, οκ?

αφήνεις τώρα τη "δρομολόγηση" ασυναρτησία-free pliz?

----------


## JollyRoger

```
 tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.202ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   2.497ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              2.294ms
 3:  10.46.78.25 (10.46.78.25)                              4.322ms
 4:  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81)                 12.122ms
 5:  no reply
 6:  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.17)                  20.988ms
 7:  no reply
 8:  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn (10.42.60.22)                asymm  7 264.185ms
 9:  no reply
10:  no reply
11:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    asymm 10 115.082ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 10
[email protected]:/#
[email protected]:/# tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.138ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   0.977ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              4.432ms
 3:  10.46.78.25 (10.46.78.25)                              8.329ms
 4:  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81)                  5.418ms
 5:  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.121)               24.591ms
 6:  no reply
 7:  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.44.126)                asymm  6 400.983ms
 8:  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn (10.42.60.22)                asymm  7 402.254ms
 9:  gw-akis.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.233)                  asymm  8 457.839ms
10:  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)                asymm  9 346.974ms
11:  no reply

[email protected]:/# tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.236ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.151ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              4.346ms
 3:  10.46.78.25 (10.46.78.25)                              5.007ms
 4:  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81)                 10.788ms
 5:  no reply
 6:  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.17)                  19.737ms
 7:  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.44.126)                asymm  6 191.664ms
 8:  no reply
 9:  gw-akis.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.233)                  asymm  8 269.684ms
10:  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)                asymm  9 107.057ms
11:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    asymm 10 229.296ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 10
[email protected]:/# tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.121ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.154ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              2.375ms
 3:  10.46.78.25 (10.46.78.25)                              8.857ms
 4:  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81)                  4.576ms
 5:  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.121)               23.308ms
 6:  no reply
 7:  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.44.126)                asymm  6 292.712ms
 8:  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn (10.42.60.22)                asymm  7 320.735ms
 9:  no reply
10:  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)                asymm  9 265.337ms
11:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    asymm 10 158.731ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 10
[email protected]:/#
[email protected]:/# tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.131ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.157ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              6.924ms
 3:  10.46.78.25 (10.46.78.25)                              3.300ms
 4:  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81)                  6.120ms
 5:  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.121)               13.205ms
 6:  no reply
 7:  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.44.126)                asymm  6  57.878ms
 8:  no reply
 9:  gw-akis.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.233)                  asymm  8  15.446ms
10:  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)                asymm  9  27.172ms
11:  no reply
12:  no reply
13:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    asymm 10 521.237ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 10
[email protected]:/# tracepath www.leechers.awmn ; DATE
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.199ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.050ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              2.321ms
 3:  10.46.78.25 (10.46.78.25)                             12.652ms
 4:  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81)                 16.736ms
 5:  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.121)               10.209ms
 6:  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.17)                  32.873ms
 7:  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.44.126)                asymm  6 316.118ms
 8:  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn (10.42.60.22)                asymm  7 192.013ms
 9:  gw-akis.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.233)                  asymm  8 211.998ms
10:  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)                asymm  9 280.938ms
11:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    asymm 10 407.689ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 10

[1]+  Stopped                 DATE
[email protected]:/# tracepath www.leechers.awmn ; date
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.245ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.463ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              5.613ms
 3:  10.46.78.25 (10.46.78.25)                              8.959ms
 4:  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81)                 26.107ms
 5:  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.121)                9.442ms
 6:  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.17)                  13.938ms
 7:  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.44.126)                asymm  6 391.356ms
 8:  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn (10.42.60.22)                asymm  7 314.283ms
 9:  gw-akis.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.233)                  asymm  8 282.194ms
10:  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)                asymm  9 345.788ms
11:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    asymm 10 156.643ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 10
Sat Dec  1 17:29:23 EET 2007
[email protected]:/#
[email protected]:/# tracepath www.leechers.awmn ; date
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.152ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.360ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              5.806ms
 3:  10.46.78.25 (10.46.78.25)                             32.935ms
 4:  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81)                 15.696ms
 5:  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.121)               35.877ms
 6:  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.17)                  25.173ms
 7:  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.44.126)                asymm  6 382.883ms
 8:  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn (10.42.60.22)                asymm  7 284.015ms
 9:  gw-akis.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.233)                  asymm  8 130.419ms
10:  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)                asymm  9 302.492ms
11:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    asymm 10 178.348ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 10
Sat Dec  1 17:30:29 EET 2007
[email protected]:/#
```

what's happening?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ενώ απο την απέναντι μεριά...



```
Tracing route to 10.40.186.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.19.149.1
  2     9 ms     6 ms     2 ms  10.19.146.241
  3    15 ms     5 ms     1 ms  10.19.146.234
  4    20 ms     6 ms     7 ms  10.42.60.21
  5    22 ms    18 ms    20 ms  10.42.44.125
  6    21 ms    23 ms    17 ms  10.42.44.209
  7    34 ms    13 ms    33 ms  10.84.230.249
  8    62 ms    93 ms    38 ms  10.26.36.253
  9   176 ms   121 ms    72 ms  10.40.186.1
```

  ::   :: 
(δεν είναι ακριβώς απέναντι, είναι περίπου)

----------


## JollyRoger

άλλο όμορφο...  ::  για αυτό δεν έχω ούτε στο περίπου ανάποδο trace...



```
[email protected]:/# tracepath prince.squall.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.180ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.146ms
 2:  10.26.36.249 (10.26.36.249)                            2.922ms
 3:  10.26.36.242 (10.26.36.242)                            9.164ms
 4:  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn (10.80.195.74)              1739.254ms
 5:  gw-pireas.perama.awmn (10.80.183.74)                 349.156ms
 4:  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn (10.80.195.74)              2232.886ms
 6:  10.89.117.66 (10.89.117.66)                          1137.284ms
 7:  prince.squall.awmn (10.89.115.2)                     2300.151ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 7
```

edit: τελικά έχει μπεί πουθενά στο δίκτυο το tracepath.php να βοηθήσει να βγεί καμια άκρη?... mojiro?...  ::

----------


## manoskol

achilles ~ # tracepath 10.19.147.241
1: achilles (10.2.93.1) 0.125ms pmtu 1500
1: router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2) 0.405ms
2: gw-manoskol.tholos.awmn (10.2.92.133) 1.450ms
3: gw-tholos.openhaimer.awmn (10.2.92.13 ::  2.972ms
4: gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn (10.42.60.22) 7.079ms
5: gw-akis.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.233) 5.874ms
6: gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250) 6.699ms
7: 10.19.147.241 (10.19.147.241) 7.071ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 7

xmmmm...  ::  Εμενα περναει... αλλα σήμερα ο sw1jbr ειναι κάτω για ξαναδωσε jolly

----------


## JollyRoger

τώρα πάω απο άλλη διαδρομή και δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται απο εκεί...  ::  ...



```
 tracepath www.leechers.awmn ; date
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.242ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   0.980ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              4.683ms
 3:  gw-erasma.styx.awmn (10.25.177.109)                    3.519ms
 4:  gw-styx.apollo.awmn (10.25.177.98)                     5.059ms
 5:  gw-apollo.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.221)                  14.487ms
 6:  router-1.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.1)                     14.063ms
 7:  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn (10.22.0.226)               14.788ms
 8:  10.2.63.66 (10.2.63.66)                               38.633ms
 9:  10.2.63.146 (10.2.63.146)                             43.471ms
10:  gw.mernion2.selete.awmn (10.41.228.74)                18.338ms
11:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                     32.672ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 11
Mon Dec  3 16:34:39 EET 2007
```



ps. μανο... απο μένα έχει tracepath 24/7, όποιοσδήποτε θελήσει...  ::  ...

http://vmubuntu.jr.awmn/tracepath.php OR
http://10.40.186.25/tracepath.php

ps2. παρακαλώ τους επίδοξους "hackers" να ρίξουν ένα "hacking test" στο php, ωστε αν το περάσει, να το βάλουμε σε διάφορες άκρες του δικτύου να μπορούμε να βγάζουμε άκρη!  ::  ....

----------


## JollyRoger

ρε guys...

ποιός μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει τι σημαίνει αυτό?  :: 



```
tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.156ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.617ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)             14.454ms
 3:  gw-erasma.convict.awmn (10.46.78.25)                  19.496ms
 4:  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81)                 28.106ms
 5:  router2.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.85)                    14.043ms
 6:  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.17)                  18.327ms
 7:  gw-sw1jrb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.17.128.34)                  24.188ms
 8:  gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)                43.612ms
 9:  router2.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.71)                   42.699ms
10:  gw-kakalos.anka.awmn (10.87.197.157)                  31.302ms
11:  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn (10.87.197.161)                 44.592ms
12:  ns0.danimoth.ns.awmn (10.41.229.253)                  36.250ms
13:  gw-danimoth.mernion2.awmn (10.41.228.65)              74.034ms
14:  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)                asymm 10 1376.559ms
14:  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)                asymm 10 1296.497ms
15:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    asymm 11 1389.303ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 15 back 11
```



```
 
 1:  10.19.147.243 (10.19.147.243)                          0.584ms
 2:  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)                  2.996ms
 3:  gw-skilla.akis.awmn (10.19.146.234)                   10.968ms
 4:  gw-akis.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.60.21)                  5.322ms
 5:  gw-sw1ggw.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.33)                 asymm  9 1203.530ms
 5:  gw-sw1ggw.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.33)                 asymm  9 642.380ms
 6:  gw-sw1jrb.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.128.18)                 asymm 10 598.922ms
 7:  router.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.86)                    asymm 11 295.047ms
 8:  gw-sw1hfq.convict.awmn (10.17.127.82)                asymm 12 286.779ms
 9:  gw-convict.erasma.awmn (10.46.78.26)                 asymm 13 370.069ms
10:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                 asymm 14 729.583ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 10 back 14
```

----------


## Acinonyx

.. ότι στο BGP δεν μπορείς από ένα tracepath να ξέρεις από που έχεις το latency.

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::  thank you...

αυτό το βλέπω κι εγώ....

κάποιο συμπέρασμα?  :: 


edit: 
λες να είναι ανάμεσα σε αλλαγές διαδρομών και να μην βγαίνει συμπέρασμα?
πάντως είναι την ίδια χρονική στιγμή τα traces...

(τώρα έχει στρώσει, απ'αλλού)

----------


## JollyRoger

```
tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        1.129ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.203ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              4.394ms
 3:  gw-erasma.convict.awmn (10.46.78.25)                   3.786ms
 4:  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81)                 14.700ms
 5:  router2.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.85)                     9.263ms
 6:  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.17)                   6.624ms
 7:  gw-sw1jrb.openhaimer.awmn (10.17.128.30)             483.863ms
 8:  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn (10.42.60.22)                522.575ms
 9:  gw-akis.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.233)                  421.357ms
10:  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)                468.964ms
11:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    661.031ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 11
```



```
 1:  10.19.147.243 (10.19.147.243)                          0.516ms
 2:  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)                  1.636ms
 3:  gw-skilla.akis.awmn (10.19.146.234)                    3.036ms
 4:  gw-akis.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.60.21)                  5.426ms
 5:  gw-openhaimer.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.29)             681.220ms
 6:  gw-sw1jrb.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.128.18)                 453.488ms
 7:  router.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.86)                    113.698ms
 8:  gw-sw1hfq.convict.awmn (10.17.127.82)                492.562ms
 9:  gw-convict.erasma.awmn (10.46.78.26)                 1008.796ms
 9:  gw-convict.erasma.awmn (10.46.78.26)                 401.524ms
10:  mt.jr.awmn (10.40.186.1)                             871.419ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 10 back 10
```

 ::

----------


## commando

Ελπιζω ο Αι Βασιλης να σου φερει δωρο ενα αντιlatency ρουτερ και ενα φορτηγο γεματο τουρκικες τσοντες να ανεβασεις στο leechers σου.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ελπιζω ο Αι Βασιλης να σου φερει δωρο ενα αντιlatency ρουτερ και ενα φορτηγο γεματο τουρκικες τσοντες να ανεβασεις στο leechers σου.


να 'σαι καλά...

κι εγώ εύχομαι να γκρεμιστεί κάποιος φούρνος, ωστε να ξεπεράσεις τα ρατσιστικά/φαλοκρατικά/κλπ σου  :: 


ps.δεν βρίσκεις τίποτα καλύτερο να παίξεις, απο το παρών τμήμα του φόρουμ, που εξυπηρετεί κάποιο ιδιαίτερο σκοπό?

----------


## gRooV

Το λινκ sw1jrb-openhaimer θα σπάσει ή θα κοπεί τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Ελπιζω ο Αι Βασιλης να σου φερει δωρο ενα αντιlatency ρουτερ και ενα φορτηγο γεματο τουρκικες τσοντες να ανεβασεις στο leechers σου.
> 
> 
> να 'σαι καλά...
> 
> κι εγώ εύχομαι να γκρεμιστεί κάποιος φούρνος, ωστε να ξεπεράσεις τα ρατσιστικά/φαλοκρατικά/κλπ σου 
> 
> ...


Εσυ δεν βρισκεις κατι καλυτερο να παιξεις?Με τουρκικες τσοντες την βρισκεις?Τοσο ρομπα δε το περιμενα.  ::  
Καλιο ρατσιστης παρα εραστης του τουρκικου τσουτσουν σιροπ.Μπλιαχ εμετικο ακουγεται.

----------


## JollyRoger

τζίζους... έλεος...

----------


## manoskol

> Το λινκ sw1jrb-openhaimer θα σπάσει ή θα κοπεί τις επόμενες μέρες.


Δεν εχουν οπτικη?
Καλα να κανετε και να το σπάσετε...αλλα αν σπασετε αυτο τοτε σπασε και το δικο σου με τον vaggos13
για ενα και μοναδικο λογο....
Ολη η κινηση που ειχαν οι δυο router σας ,(groov+ariesmanos) που εξω φενονται σαν ενας κομβος, με openhaimer
απο 2581-----3990
θα γίνει 2581-8580-3990
που ουσιαστικά είναι 2581-(1084-1979-758 :: -3990
Δηλαδη θα μεταφερθει κινηση των Δυτικών προαστειων στα Πατήσσια....και να πω οτι ειναι μερικα mbit..ας πάει...
ελα ομως που ειναι πολλα...
Γιαυτο...φτιαχτε το ...ή αν το σπάσετε σπάστε και τα υπολοιπα.. (και μην ακουσω τιποτα για prepend....αυτα ειναι λύσεις του π..τσου  ::  )
Με λίγα λογια η λύση που προτεινεις θα μπουκώσει το ηδη αρκετα φορτομενο σου link με vaggos13....
με αποτελεσμα να γινει οτι γινοταν και χειροτερα οταν υπηρχε το μεγαλο 10853.... 
κατι 100 ms και τετοια με vaggos13....
Μηπως να βάλεις κανα traffic shapping....λέω εγω τώρα...ή αν το κοψεις τελειως να κοψεις και το άλλο?....  ::   :: 

Υ.Γ Μια δοκιμη κοβοντας το ιf για μια μερα και βλεποντας τα στατιστικα θα σε πεισει....

----------


## gRooV

> κόψε τα λινκ σου να ησυχάσουμε πια!!


Η οπτική δεν ήταν καλή μεταξύ 2581-3990 και έτσι έγινε 577-3990 αλλά και πάλι αφού βελτιώθηκε λίγο φαίνονται τα αποτελέσματα. 
Σχετικά με την εικασία περι δρομολόγησης, πιστεύω ότι τα παραλές λίγο! Γιατί βάζεις σαν στόχο να φτάσω στον 3990; μόλις κοπεί θα αλλάξουν οι διαδρομές και μην ξεχνάς ότι έχω 2 βόρειες διαδρομές ακόμη koum και spirosco.
Την δοκιμή που λες θα την κάνω μόλις κατέβω Αθήνα (10 και σήμερα!  ::  ).
Οσον αφορά το λινκ με vaggo τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ! Παίζω με 1μέτρο πιάτο και τσιμπημένη ισχύ (σε σχέση με την απόσταση) και πάλι δεν παίζει καλά! Θα έρθει κάποια στιγμή που θα κοπεί να ηρεμήσεις!  ::  ΤS έχουν σχεδόν όλα τα λινκ (όσα χρειάζονται) και φαίνεται από τα γραφήματα!

----------


## manoskol

Ρε μπαγασα δεν εγραψα να κοψεις τα link σου! Ειμαι εξωτερικο και γραφω απο ενα freespοt με το n80! Γυρναω κυριακη χρονια πολλα σε ολουs!

----------


## mojiro

εξ' αιτίας του jrb-openhaimer δε φτάνω στον thunder για να ακούσω best  ::  . κάποιος να το φτιάξει τώρα λολ

----------


## gRooV

> εξ' αιτίας του jrb-openhaimer δε φτάνω στον thunder για να ακούσω best  . κάποιος να το φτιάξει τώρα λολ


Ακου http://www.mixradio.awmn  ::

----------


## igna

Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.igna.awmn [10.44.195.1]
2 12 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.2.100.245
3 5 ms 5 ms 12 ms gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
4 46 ms 29 ms 36 ms gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
5 * 22 ms 52 ms gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
6 71 ms 78 ms 35 ms rtr1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
7 41 ms 32 ms 35 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

Κάτι τρέχει και σέρνομαι ελαφρός  ::   ::

----------


## igna

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.HOMESERV>
Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.igna.awmn [10.44.195.1]
2 12 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.2.100.245
3 5 ms 5 ms 12 ms gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
4 46 ms 29 ms 36 ms gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
5 * 22 ms 52 ms gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
6 71 ms 78 ms 35 ms rtr1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
7 41 ms 32 ms 35 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.



Κάτι τρέχει και σέρνομαι ελαφρός  ::   :: [/quote]

----------


## commando

Πας κοντρα τωρα με 500ms μας βλεπω σε λιγο.Α ρε confeds η καταρα του AWMN.


```
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |

|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|

|                    router.commando.awmn -    0 |   28 |   28 |    0 |    1 |   31 |    0 |

|                                10.87.194.209 -    0 |   28 |   28 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |

|              gw-kokkasgt.seaman.awmn -    0 |   28 |   28 |    0 |   13 |   32 |   16 |

|         gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn -    0 |   28 |   28 |    0 |   12 |   31 |   15 |

|            gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn -    0 |   28 |   28 |    0 |   17 |   32 |   15 |

|          gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn -    0 |   28 |   28 |    0 |   18 |   47 |   16 |

|        gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn -    4 |   28 |   27 |   15 |  101 |  266 |  187 |

|             gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn -    0 |   28 |   28 |   15 |  116 |  360 |   93 |

|                           rtr1.ysam2.awmn -    8 |   28 |   26 |   15 |   94 |  281 |  281 |

|                         vpn1.ysam2.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |   16 |  102 |  422 |  422 |

|________________________________________________|______|______|
```

----------


## mojiro

τα confeds τα έχετε κάνει πιπίλα. πάρτε το χαμπάρι ούτε θα πάψουν να υφίστανται ούτε θα πάψουν να υπάρχουν προβλήματα χωρίς τα confeds.

καλή ώρα στο trace αυτό ποιοι είναι σε confed ? o vaggos13 που μια ζωή σέρνεται ή ο acinonyx που είναι σχεδόν πάντα στη διαδρομή αυτή όπως και να έχει;

----------


## commando

> πάρτε το χαμπάρι ούτε θα πάψουν να υφίστανται ούτε θα πάψουν να υπάρχουν προβλήματα χωρίς τα confeds.


Δηλαδη πας στοιχημα πως αν για Ατλεκ δεν περναγε απο κει δεν θα φτανανε ολοι με 60 ms αλλα με 500 παλι? 
Τι κερνας?

----------


## fengi1

Απο εδω σφαιρα


```
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                      router.fengi1.awmn -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                  gw-fengi.poseidwn.awmn -    0 |   20 |   20 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                            10.34.61.177 -    0 |   20 |   20 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn -    0 |   20 |   20 |    0 |    4 |   31 |   31 |
|                         rtr1.ysam2.awmn -    0 |   20 |   20 |    0 |    6 |   32 |    0 |
|                       http://www.awmn -      0 |   20 |   20 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
```

Και απο εκει  ::  



```
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                      router.fengi1.awmn -    0 |   28 |   28 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|           gw-warlock2fengi.warlock.awmn -    0 |   28 |   28 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                gw-ithaca-1.warlock.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |    0 |   21 |   32 |   32 |
|                  gw-ithaca-1.badge.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |    0 |   20 |   32 |   31 |
|                    gw-badge.tholos.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |    0 |   23 |   47 |   32 |
|                 gw-tholos.acinonyx.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |    0 |   20 |   46 |   32 |
|                            10.34.61.233 -   45 |   27 |   15 |   15 |   42 |  219 |   46 |
|                            10.34.61.187 -   45 |   27 |   15 |   15 |   34 |   94 |   94 |
|                           10.19.143.133 -   45 |   27 |   15 |   15 |   39 |   79 |   79 |
|                            10.19.143.13 -   45 |   27 |   15 |   15 |   25 |   47 |   15 |
```

Η αληθεια ειναι πως κατι δεν παει καλα.

----------


## Cha0s

> τα confeds τα έχετε κάνει πιπίλα. πάρτε το χαμπάρι ούτε θα πάψουν να υφίστανται ούτε θα πάψουν να υπάρχουν προβλήματα χωρίς τα confeds.
> 
> καλή ώρα στο trace αυτό ποιοι είναι σε confed ? o vaggos13 που μια ζωή σέρνεται ή ο acinonyx που είναι σχεδόν πάντα στη διαδρομή αυτή όπως και να έχει;



Όχι δεν θα σταματήσουν ποτέ τα προβλήματα.

Αλλά σίγουρα θα μειωθούν.

Καλώς ή κακώς τα confed τραβάνε traffic από παντού.
Δεν πα να παίζει ένα confed ολόκληρο σε turbo, το bandwidth ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετό όταν ρουφάει κίνηση από τις πιο ξεκάρφωτες περιοχές μόνο και μόνο επειδή το bgp βλέπει 30 κόμβους σαν 1.

Πόσο μάλλον όταν παίζουν και άτομα μέσα σε confeds που δεν σέβονται κάποια πράγματα για προσωπικό ώφελος...

Μην το ψάχνεις mike, το confed Πειραιά συγκεκριμένα ήταν το μεγαλύτερο λάθος του AWMΝ όσο και αν ακούγεται τραβηγμένο.
Αποτελούταν από λάθος άτομα, λάθος κόμβους, λάθος κανονες (μάλλον σωστοί ήταν αλλά ελάχιστοι τους ακολουθούσαν  :: )

Το γεγονός είναι ένα.
Από τότε που έκλεισαν τα confeds (Πειραια, Ν.Π., Ηλιούπολης, Καλλιθέας) έχουν στρώσει κατά πολύ τα πράγματα.

Αυτό, με ότι στατιστικά και ότι αποτελέσματα και να παρουσιάσεις από το confed Πειραιά, είναι ένα fact που δεν αλλάζει.

Καλός ο πειραματισμός και εγώ μέσα είμαι πάντα, αλλά όταν δεν αποδίδει καλό είναι να έχουμε αυτογνωσία και να μην κάνουμε του κεφαλιού μας απλά για να θέλουμε να αποκαλούμαστε δήθεν hobbίστες και καλά...

----------


## igna

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> τα confeds τα έχετε κάνει πιπίλα. πάρτε το χαμπάρι ούτε θα πάψουν να υφίστανται ούτε θα πάψουν να υπάρχουν προβλήματα χωρίς τα confeds.
> 
> καλή ώρα στο trace αυτό ποιοι είναι σε confed ? o vaggos13 που μια ζωή σέρνεται ή ο acinonyx που είναι σχεδόν πάντα στη διαδρομή αυτή όπως και να έχει;
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι δεν θα σταματήσουν ποτέ τα προβλήματα.
> ...


Στου κουφού την πόρτα πάρε την πόρτα και φύγε.

Ολες οι διαδρομές μου πηγαίνουν πλέον από τη διαδρομή izinet-ithaka. Mε τον σύλλογο είμαι ένα hop και το routing toy confend με πάει τον γύρο της Αθήνας για να φτάσω ορισμένες φορές.
Εχω μουρλαθεί στης ασύμμετρες διαδρομές. Ετσι λέω όση έχουμε link με το confend να κόψουμε τα περιττά μας link Μιχάλη, να σας αφήσουμε και της συχνότητες ελεύτερες να πειραματηστήτε. Και όταν τελειώσετε με τα OLSR , γιατί κανείς δεν θα φτάνει πουθενά τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## Acinonyx

Κατέβασα το BGP με Alexandro σήμερα για να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη δρομολόγηση. Φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα παρεμβολων. Όταν καταλήξουμε ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει θα ενημερώσουμε την αντίστοιχη ενότητα ενός από τους δύο κόμβους.

@igna,
είναι αδύνατο να είσαι ένα hop από το σύλλογο και να πηγαίνεις από κάπου αλλού ενώ το link σας είναι up.

Επίσης δες και το παρακάτω:



```
[email protected]:~$ telnet 10.44.195.1 bgpd
Trying 10.44.195.1...
Connected to 10.44.195.1.
Escape character is '^]'.

Hello, this is Quagga (version 0.98.6).
Copyright 1996-2005 Kunihiro Ishiguro, et al.


User Access Verification

Password:
bgpd> show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.44.195.1, local AS number 6985
1276 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.2.44.213     4  1982       0       0        0    0    0 never    Active
10.2.100.245    4  3390   54792   44909        0    0    0 3d05h23m      706
10.44.195.249   4  7756   51518   38623        0    0    0 3d05h23m      714
10.44.195.254   4  7808   30035   49660        0    0    0 3d05h23m       11

Total number of neighbors 4
bgpd>
```

o 10.2.100.245 (syllogos) δίνει 706 routes και ο 10.44.195.249 (izinet) δίνει 714 routes. Τί μας λες ότι όλα πάνε από το izinet - ithaca; Τα νούμερα είναι συγκρίσιμα.

----------


## commando

μαγκια  ::

----------


## igna

> Κατέβασα το BGP με Alexandro σήμερα για να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη δρομολόγηση. Φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα παρεμβολων. Όταν καταλήξουμε ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει θα ενημερώσουμε την αντίστοιχη ενότητα ενός από τους δύο κόμβους.
> 
> @igna,
> είναι αδύνατο να είσαι ένα hop από το σύλλογο και να πηγαίνεις από κάπου αλλού ενώ το link σας είναι up.
> 
> Επίσης δες και το παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τα νούμερα είναι νούμερα, αλλά οι πραγματικότητα είναι άλλη δυστυχώς.  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Ρε igna...τι μας λές ?
Με τον Syllogo δεν εχεις link ? o syllogos δεν εχει με Spirosco?
2 hop....
με izinet ? και μετά ithaka ? πάλι 2 hop....
αρα είσαι το ιδιο κόντα....για το forum (εκτος αν για σενα το awmn ειναι το forum  ::  )
To confed...εχει link με spirosco....
Εμεις περνουμε παρα πολλά routes από Σπυρο >300 άρα και εσυ από 
εκει παιρνεις πολλα ...εχεις αδικο να λές οτι παιρνεις ολα τα routes απο 
εμας... από την zebra σου φαινεται οτι παιρνεις 442 ενεργα routes από τον κομβο syllogos αρα πάνω απο
το μισο δικτυο... 
Προσθεσε τον router στο nagios του limah και θα τα βλέπεις συνέχεια....
@ cha0s... δεν ξέρω γιατι και για ποιους τα γραφεις αυτα που γράφεις...αν ειχαμε προβλημα με
το bandwidth στο confed θα το ειχαμε διαλύσει προ πολλού, μην με κανεις να επαναλαμβανω 
τα ιδια που ειχα πει στον jolly 
http://stats.patissia.awmn 
Εδώ ειναι όλα δεν κρύβουμε τιποτα.....
@ALL
Οσο αναφορα το συγκεκριμενο περιστατικο.... μιλατε για ενα link aci-alexB το όποιο παιζει 4 χρόνια 
αψογα... και απο τότε που βγαλαμε στο confed link με spirosco παιζει με μεσο όρο 2-3 mbit (αδειο)
ο πραγματικος λόγος που για μια μέρα δεν επαιξε κάλα ήταν γιατι οπως γραφει και o aci
φταιει η μερια του router του alex-B (κανει παραμβολη τo link με ysam...! -ΜΗΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΨΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ!?!  ::  )
Να κοπει λιγο το internet στην ATLEC ? οχι οχι μη μη.....

@ ALL To confed δεν κοβετε.. γιατι οσο και αν δεν αρεσει σε μερικους... δουλευει μια χαρα... και εξελισετε....Αντε
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

----------


## NetTraptor

αι αι batoskol! πάρε και ένα νέο Avatar!  ::   :: 

[attachment=0:fec3f]Batoskol.png[/attachment:fec3f]

----------


## manoskol

ουστ ρε! Αντε να δεις εαν βγηκε το MT 10 rc 23234+20130892!  :: 
Ετσι ειναι οταν η αληθεια ποναει γραφετε @@!  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> @ cha0s... δεν ξέρω γιατι και για ποιους τα γραφεις αυτα που γράφεις...αν ειχαμε προβλημα με
> το bandwidth στο confed θα το ειχαμε διαλύσει προ πολλού, μην με κανεις να επαναλαμβανω 
> τα ιδια που ειχα πει στον jolly 
> http://stats.patissia.awmn 
> Εδώ ειναι όλα δεν κρύβουμε τιποτα.....


Προσωπικά δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ παράπονα για το confed Πατησίων.
Κάπου το έχω αναφέρει και παλιότερα ότι τα confed πρέπει να αποτελούνται από άτομα που ασχολούνται διαρκώς.
Είναι τέτοια η φύση του όλου εγχειρήματος που προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι υποχρεωτικό το παραπάνω.

Μίλησα γενικότερα για τα υπόλοιπα confeds που δεν ήταν τόσο οργανωμένα όσο των Πατησίων.

Για το λινκ του Bill με τον Alexandro το γνωρίζω ότι είναι από τα παλιά και βασικά λινκς και δεν το σχολίασα γιατί ξέρω ότι είναι κάτι προσωρινό το σημερινό πρόβλημα που αναφέρθηκε.

Αν ποτέ έμενε λινκ ανοιχτό το οποίο μας σέρνει θα το έλεγα είτε είναι στο confed είτε όχι.
Αν ποτέ μας σέρνει το confed Πατησίων και πάλι θα το πω. Όχι γιατί δεν γουστάρω τα confeds (από κομπλεξικής απόψεως  :: ) αλλά γιατί απλά θα μας σέρνει.
Και δεν εννοώ πως με το παραμικρό πρόβλημα θα αρχίσω την γκρίνια.  ::

----------


## igna

> Ρε igna...τι μας λές ?
> Με τον Syllogo δεν εχεις link ? o syllogos δεν εχει με Spirosco?
> 2 hop....
> με izinet ? και μετά ithaka ? πάλι 2 hop....
> αρα είσαι το ιδιο κόντα....για το forum (εκτος αν για σενα το awmn ειναι το forum  )
> To confed...εχει link με spirosco....
> Εμεις περνουμε παρα πολλά routes από Σπυρο >300 άρα και εσυ από 
> εκει παιρνεις πολλα ...εχεις αδικο να λές οτι παιρνεις ολα τα routes απο 
> εμας... από την zebra σου φαινεται οτι παιρνεις 442 ενεργα routes από τον κομβο syllogos αρα πάνω απο
> ...


Γεια της ασύμμετρες διαδρομές που δημιουργεί το confend δεν μας είπες τίποτα.  ::   :: 

Edit κάτι που ξέχασα 

Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms router.igna.awmn [10.44.195.1]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-igna-izinet.awmn [10.44.195.249]
3 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-izinet.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.249]
4 8 ms 22 ms 2 ms gw-ithaca-1.badge.awmn [10.2.164.234]
5 18 ms 31 ms 5 ms gw-badge.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.129]
6 15 ms 5 ms 5 ms gw-tholos.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.81]
7 13 ms 28 ms 15 ms gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
8 20 ms 40 ms 32 ms gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
9 13 ms 11 ms 15 ms rtr1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
10 17 ms 7 ms 11 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Γεια της ασύμμετρες διαδρομές που δημιουργεί το confend δεν μας είπες τίποτα.


Μας τσάκωσες! Δεν θέλουμε να πουμε για τις ασύμμετρες διαδρομές γιατί είναι πολύ κακές.




> Edit κάτι που ξέχασα 
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms router.igna.awmn [10.44.195.1]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-igna-izinet.awmn [10.44.195.249]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-izinet.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.249]
> 4 8 ms 22 ms 2 ms gw-ithaca-1.badge.awmn [10.2.164.234]
> ...


Σέρνεσαι, σέρνεσαι.. Αναρρωτιέμαι πως το αντέχεις να φτάνεις με 12ms Μ.Ο. στην Altec. Αν ήμουν εγώ θα είχα αυτοκτονήσει..

----------


## manoskol

Ρε Ιgna εισαι που εισαι ασχετος.... σταματα να γραφεις @@...
Το προβλημα σου πιο ειναι οτι φτανεις σε 12 ms στο forum?
περνας απο 8 hops σε 12 ms....
δηλαδη ~ 1,5 ms απο κάθε κομβο...οχι και ασχημα
κλείσε το link σου με ithaca και κάνε το ιδιο trace....
ή μάλλον ασε στο κάνω εγω απο τον spirosco ...
[[email protected]#1286] > tool traceroute 10.19.143.13
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.34.61.217 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.34.61.187 3ms 3ms 1ms 
3 10.19.143.133 5ms 4ms 5ms 
4 10.19.143.13 6ms 5ms 5ms 
και βαλε και τα δικα σου απο την αλλη
[[email protected]#1286] > tool traceroute 10.44.195.1 
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.17.119.202 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.42.44.146 2ms 2ms 3ms 
3 10.44.195.1 9ms 7ms 16ms 

ας πουμε το minimum.... 7 + 5 = 12 .... στην καλυτερη....
απο που πας πιο γρηγορα re igna δεν μας ειπες....  ::   :: 

Υ.Γ Δεν μου λές σου ειπε κανεις οτι ολο το δικτυο ειναι συμμετρικο? ισα ισα που το περισοτερο ειναι ασυμμετρο 
το προβλημα πιο ειναι στις ασσυμετριες....το μονο προβλημα ισως ειναι το latency..αλλα στην περιπτωση σου...
πας σφαίρα.... εκτος αν νομιζεις οτι μπορεις να πηγαινεις απο την μια ακρη του δικτυου στην αλλη με 1 ms....
Συνελθετε....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

Σας ζητάω συγνώμη εγώ ο άσχετος που γράφω μ@λ@κιες και έθιξα το conf σας.  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Ρε igna ειλικρινα σε εχω για πιο εξυπνο... δεν ξέρω αν παρεξηγήθηκες.... 
και εγω ορισμένες φορες παρασυρομαι και γραφω @@ς αλλα ρε ανθρωπε
ειλικρινα.... αν παρεξηγηθηκες απο το υφος τοτε μπορω να σου πω mea culpa για αυτο....
απο κει και πέρα σε τεχνικο επιπεδο εγω προσπάθησα να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις 
οτι ειναι λάθος αυτο που γράφεις... αν τώρα ειχα αδικο μην ανησυχεις υπάρχουν
εδώ καλοθελητες να γραψουν εδώ πολλα αλλα οπως ειδες κανεις δεν εγραψε...  ::  
Εαν πιστευεις εσυ ή οποιος αλλος οτι σε αυτο το topic (ΠΟΥ ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ)
χωραει το confed ...εδω ειμαστε να το συζητησουμε.... δεν εχω τιποτα προσωπικα
με κανενα...και αν εσεις θελετε να παιζει μια φορα σωστα το δικτυο εγω και ολοι στα
Πατησσια θέλουμε 10.... αυτια....

----------


## acoul

> Ρε igna ειλικρινα σε εχω για πιο εξυπνο... δεν ξέρω αν παρεξηγήθηκες.... 
> και εγω ορισμένες φορες παρασυρομαι και γραφω @@ς αλλα ρε ανθρωπε
> ειλικρινα.... αν παρεξηγηθηκες απο το υφος τοτε μπορω να σου πω mea culpa για αυτο....
> απο κει και πέρα σε τεχνικο επιπεδο εγω προσπάθησα να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις 
> οτι ειναι λάθος αυτο που γράφεις... αν τώρα ειχα αδικο μην ανησυχεις υπάρχουν
> εδώ καλοθελητες να γραψουν εδώ πολλα αλλα οπως ειδες κανεις δεν εγραψε...  
> Εαν πιστευεις εσυ ή οποιος αλλος οτι σε αυτο το topic (ΠΟΥ ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ)
> χωραει το confed ...εδω ειμαστε να το συζητησουμε.... δεν εχω τιποτα προσωπικα
> με κανενα...και αν εσεις θελετε να παιζει μια φορα σωστα το δικτυο εγω και ολοι στα
> Πατησσια θέλουμε 10.... αυτια....


κάποιοι προσπαθούν να βγάλουν traffic ανεβαίνοντας σε ιστούς και βγάζοντας νέες και χρήσιμες διαδρομές. κάποιοι άλλοι υλοποιούν τρικ στο routing για να μαζεύουν το 50+% του traffic του δικτύου και να φουντώνουν σαν κοκόρια ... ο igna σίγουρα δεν ανήκει στην δεύτερη κατηγορία !! όσο για το άσχετος και άλλα ωραία, να ξεκαβαλάμε τα καλάμια μας ... το να διαβάζεις ένα man page δεν σε κάνει και τόσο πελώριο ... το αντίθετο θα έλεγα !! ... για το olsr workshop γαργάρα ...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Ρε igna ειλικρινα σε εχω για πιο εξυπνο... δεν ξέρω αν παρεξηγήθηκες.... 
> και εγω ορισμένες φορες παρασυρομαι και γραφω @@ς αλλα ρε ανθρωπε
> ειλικρινα.... αν παρεξηγηθηκες απο το υφος τοτε μπορω να σου πω mea culpa για αυτο....
> απο κει και πέρα σε τεχνικο επιπεδο εγω προσπάθησα να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις 
> οτι ειναι λάθος αυτο που γράφεις... αν τώρα ειχα αδικο μην ανησυχεις υπάρχουν
> εδώ καλοθελητες να γραψουν εδώ πολλα αλλα οπως ειδες κανεις δεν εγραψε...  
> Εαν πιστευεις εσυ ή οποιος αλλος οτι σε αυτο το topic (ΠΟΥ ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ)
> ...


Αλέξανδρε δεν συμφωνώ ούτε με τους confederades που «χαίρονται» να μαζεύουν traffic (δεν είναι όλοι έτσι όμως), αλλά από την άλλη θα μου επιτρέψεις να μην συμφωνώ ούτε με αυτούς που είτε είναι είτε δεν είναι σε confed πασχίζουν να μαζέψουν όλο το traffic και ποστάρουν συνεχώς screenshots... παντού χρειάζεται μια χρυσή τομή (και λιγότερη αυτοπροβολή) και λίγη ... πεταλούδα ... !!  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αλέξανδρε δεν συμφωνώ ούτε με τους confederades που «χαίρονται» να μαζεύουν traffic (δεν είναι όλοι έτσι όμως), αλλά από την άλλη θα μου επιτρέψεις να μην συμφωνώ ούτε με αυτούς που είτε είναι είτε δεν είναι σε confed πασχίζουν να μαζέψουν όλο το traffic και ποστάρουν συνεχώς screenshots... παντού χρειάζεται μια χρυσή τομή (και λιγότερη αυτοπροβολή) και λίγη ... πεταλούδα ... !!


τα λουκάνικα ξέχασες ... φόρουμ χωρίς flame = έρωτας χωρίς πεταλούδες ... πόσους ποιητές έχουμε στο AWMN τελικά ??

----------


## manoskol

Δεν καταλαβα.... εχετε την εντυπώση πως προσπαθουμε να μαζεψουμε traffic...?
Ισα ισα....προσπάθουμε να το ξεφορτοθούμε οσο γινετε περισσοτερο....
αλλα από την αλλη δεν θέλουμε να περναμε οπως παλαιοτερα απο κάποια σημεια στο
δικτυο επειδη κάποιοι εχουν 500 links σε ενα κομβο και το BGP μας λέει περαστε όλοι
απο εκει.... προτιμησαμε το confed σαν λυση στο παραπάνω ωστε να κάνουμε το
δικτυο πιο optimal , τωρα αν εγινε ή οχι ....για ολο το δικτυο δεν ειμαστε υπευθυνοι
εμεις....για το δικτυο εδω κοντα μας πάντως σιγουρα ειχαμε αυτο το αποτελεσμα....
ας αναλάβει ο καθένας τις ευθυνες της περιοχης του....  :: 

Παρτε το χαμπάρι το δικτυο εχει αλλαξει και αλλαζει συνεχως.... ειναι πολύ πιο
ευκολο να συννενοηθώ με 10 - 20 ανθρώπους που μενουν 1-2 χιλιομετρα γύρω μου
παρα να συννοηθώ με αλλους που μένουν 20 χιλιομετρα μακρια μου....
Για μένα ειναι αδυνατον να συννενοηθουν 500+ ατομα ταυτοχρονα...

----------


## NetTraptor

> ουστ ρε! Αντε να δεις εαν βγηκε το MT 10 rc 23234+20130892! 
> Ετσι ειναι οταν η αληθεια ποναει γραφετε @@!


Τι να σου γράψω ρε καρμίρη...  ::  ... να τα βαλω με τον batoskol... με εχεις για τρελο!  ::  
Αφού ότι να ναι λένε όλοι… ε και εγώ στο κλήμα

Τα πολύ παραπάνω που λες είναι αλήθεια... τα πολύ παρακάτω έχουν και μια δόση ψέματος...  ::   ::   ::   :: 
Εκπροσώπησες ένα σύνολο, το σύνολο δεν έχει τις ίδιες ιδέες με σένα, καμιά φορά ούτε τους ίδιους στόχους, ενώ εκ του αποτελέσματος καμιά φορά αυτά που υποστηρίζεις για τα confed είναι ψεματάκια... άθελα σου φυσικά...τα route σε απόσταση μερικών hop σε προδίδουν… εσύ άλλα έχεις κατά νου... το bgp όμως άλλα κάνει… πόσο μάλλον το olsr. 
Γενική Απορία: Αλήθεια τα εσωconfed λινκ με πρόβλημα δεν ακυρώνονται από το OLSR με μεγάλο penalty? Η μιλάμε για κάτι άλλο? Δεν έχω κοιτάξει τις διαδρομές... shoot me  ::  

Όσο για το OLSR tutorial θα γίνει? Ωραίο θα ήταν να έχουμε ένα καλό guide … ή μήπως να είναι για το batman μια και καλή?

----------


## NetTraptor

και εδω που τα λεμε... αυτο http://www.routing.awmn γιατι δεν παιζει????  :: 
Πολύ πάνω κάτω … Μιχάλη να το βάλουμε κάπου?

----------


## mojiro

> και εδώ που τα λεμέ... αυτό http://www.routing.awmn γιατί δεν παίζει???? 
> Πολύ πάνω κάτω … Μιχάλη να το βάλουμε κάπου?


O δίσκος τα τίναξε και είμαι στη φάση upgrade.

υπομονή 2 μερούλες ακομη

----------


## manoskol

Μισο λεπτο ρε προεδρε θα μας τρελανεις....
Ναι τα προβληματικα link ακυρώνεται απο το πρωτοκολο (olsr)
βαζοντας του οσο metric χρειαζεται ωστε να μην περασει
ουτε bit...
Το olsr βασιζετε στο packet loss..(που εχει να κάνει δευτερευοντον με το
latency) εμεις ομως απο οτι καταβαβα τελικα αυτο που πραγματικα
θέλουμε εινια ενα πρωτοκολο που να μετραει ενεργα το latency
ε αυτο μονο το batman το κάνει...και ακομα το φτιαχνουν....
Από εκει και επειτα τι θέλετε να κάνουμε...εχουμε κάποιους παραγοντες
που ειπαμε απο την αρχη οτι ειναι δεδομενοι
Δηλαδη
1) Δεν γινετε να βαλουμε σε ολο το δικτυο olsr ειχαμε πει τότε
οτι με 50+ κομβους αρχιζουν τα προβληματα
2) Εφοσον μενουμε στο bgp πρεπει να φτιαξουμε confeds..
Στο δευτερο μολις περασε ενας χρονος καταλαβαμε ποσο ελληναρες ειμαστε
αλλα και ποσο εχει αλλαξει το δικτυο...
Δεν καταφέραμε να φτιαξουμε το δικτυο με confeds για πολλους λογους
τεχνικα:
1) To olsr δεν ειναι σχεδιασμένο για αυτο που θέλαμε εμεις τελικα, 
ο Βασιλης για μενα το πηγε πολυ πιο περα απο οτι αρχικα ηταν να πάει
(Το ξέρετε οτι απο την εκδοση 0.4 εως την 0.5.5, τα μισα bugs
τα βρηκε και τα εδωσε ο aci στους developers και στο community να 
φτιαξουν?)
2) Με το ERTX θα ειχε μια καλυτερη προοπτικη αλλα με τις πρωτες δοκιμες
ειδαμε οτι δεν εχει νοημα...
μη τεχνικα
1) Ειναι αντιληπτο οτι ειμαστε πλεον παρα πολλοι για να συννενοηθουμε
ολοι μαζι...αλλα και πολυ λίγοι για να εχουμε πυκνο δικτυο παντου...
2) Επρεπε να γινουν τα workshop, αλλα μας προλαβαν οι εξελιξεις, η γκρινια
και η φαγωμάρες

Βatman?
Nαι αλλα μάλλον θα περιμένουμε... για το ver 4....
Τα κάνει ολα και συμφερει...

Υ.Γ οσο αφορα το workshop...ρε αψουλιξ...σου λεει ο bill ναι να το κάνουμε γενικα...
και την αλλη στιγμη βγαινεις και γραφεις...θα γινει το Σαββατο..
Οτι να ναι.. για μενα δεν εχει και πολυ νοημα να το περιμενουμε πια το olsr
ενταξει εφτασε κάπου αφου ειναι να βγει κατι καλυτερο ας περιμενουμε....
ο εχθρος του καλου ειναι το καλυτερο....

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## NetTraptor

1. Άστα τα πολιτικά δεν σου πάνε...  ::  



> 1) To olsr δεν ειναι σχεδιασμένο για αυτο που θέλαμε εμεις τελικα, 
> ο Βασιλης για μενα το πηγε πολυ πιο περα απο οτι αρχικα ηταν να πάει
> (Το ξέρετε οτι απο την εκδοση 0.4 εως την 0.5.5, τα μισα bugs
> τα βρηκε και τα εδωσε ο aci στους developers και στο community να 
> φτιαξουν?)


2. Ο Βασίλης είναι και μαμω τους τεχνικούς, και μαμω τα παιδιά, και μαμω τους dev αλλά και μαμω τους ηγέτες στις ομαδικές αυτοκτονίες. Σαν αυτά που δείχνει στην τηλεόραση με τις παραοργανώσεις. _On my Scale of evil I will give him 22_  ::   ::   ::  



> Βatman?
> Nαι αλλα μάλλον θα περιμένουμε... για το ver 4....
> Τα κάνει ολα και συμφερει...


3.Μήπως στήνει και καλά λινκ? Κεντράρει και πιάτα? Φτιάχνει το ενδιαφέρον?  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> αλλά και μαμω τους ηγέτες στις ομαδικές αυτοκτονίες. Σαν αυτά που δείχνει στην τηλεόραση με τις παραοργανώσεις. _On my Scale of evil I will give him 22_


Ρε πρόεδρε αυτήν την ειρωνεία τι την ήθελες... την μάμησες την συζήτηση.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πλάκα κάνω ρε ήμαρτον... !  ::  Η σοβαροφάνεια σας έφαγε… δεν πάτε καμιά ταράτσα λέω εγώ ….. Ο αποδέκτης έχει όλο το humor... don't worry  :: 

Αν και τον αδικω... το πρωτο Post περι OLSR το εκανε ο ngia!  ::

----------


## manoskol

Νταξει ωρα ειναι να την μαμισω και εγω την κουβεντα...
μολις προσαρμοσουμε το νεο batman δεν θα το βαλουμε στα Πατησσια
Θα το βαλουμε στο wolfpack μαζι με jchr και trackmanospiroscol
ετσι για να γουσταρει ο προεδρας και να βγει και στις επομενες εκλογες 
 ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ετσι για να γουσταρει ο προεδρας και να βγει και στις επομενες εκλογες


Μπα φάε την γλώσσα σου καλόπαιδο...  ::

----------


## manoskol

καλοπαιδο?
α=ω, οπως λεμε απο την αρχη φεvεται το τέλος?
 ::   ::  
Ρε Προεδρε οφου εισαι ο καλυτερος ....
(.... δοξάστε με....)

----------


## bedazzled

> Ρε Προεδρε οφου εισαι ο καλυτερος ....
> (.... δοξάστε με....)


Το μαμήσατε και οι δυο τώρα!  ::

----------


## manoskol

To δοξαστε με παει αλλου....  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ρε Προεδρε οφου εισαι ο καλυτερος ....
> (.... δοξάστε με....)


Κάπως έτσι το σκέφτονται όλοι στην αρχή αλλά μετά δεν λένε δοξάστε με... μαμήστε με.... λένε  ::   ::   :: 
Μην σου βάζεις ιδέες  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Πλάκα κάνω ρε ήμαρτον... !  Η σοβαροφάνεια σας έφαγε… δεν πάτε καμιά ταράτσα λέω εγώ ….. Ο αποδέκτης έχει όλο το humor... don't worry


acoul μόλις βρήκες σύντροφο  ::   ::   ::  

το φτερωτό ποντίκι είναι μια χαρούλα, και το olsr μια χαρούλα παραπάνω, το θέμα είναι το awmn τι θέλει και τι μπορεί να κάνει...

έστω ημέρα Χ όπου όλος ο κόσμος περνούσε στα mikrotik, package installers και βάζαμε batman routing protocol (διότι πλέον είναι εφικτό για όπου υπάρχει mikrotik). επίσης το config του batmand είναι μια σειρά και μονό

ex. batmand 10.x.y.z.0/24 10.xx.yy.zz.0/24 ath0 ath1 ath2

κοινώς... του λες ποια subnet θες να διαφημίσεις, και από πια interfaces. γελειότερο και του mikrotik bgp...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Πλάκα κάνω ρε ήμαρτον... !  Η σοβαροφάνεια σας έφαγε… δεν πάτε καμιά ταράτσα λέω εγώ ….. Ο αποδέκτης έχει όλο το humor... don't worry 
> 
> 
> acoul μόλις βρήκες σύντροφο


Δεν είναι η εποχή του ζευγαρώματος της πεταλούδας ακόμα!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> acoul μόλις βρήκες σύντροφο


Να δεις που είχα βάλει την απόχη...  ::  
Κάτσε να πάρω το Δίκαννο για μένα και μετά βρίσκω την αποχή...  ::  
 ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ex. batmand 10.x.y.z.0/24 10.xx.yy.zz.0/24 ath0 ath1 ath2


Δεν το βλέπω να πετυχαίνει... δύσκολο είναι!  ::   ::

----------


## badge

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
>  έγραψε:
> Βatman?
> Nαι αλλα μάλλον θα περιμένουμε... για το ver 4....
> Τα κάνει ολα και συμφερει...
> 
> 
> 3.Μήπως στήνει και καλά λινκ? Κεντράρει και πιάτα? Φτιάχνει το ενδιαφέρον?


Η καλύτερη ατάκα όλης της ανωτέρω πλάκας είναι αυτή  :: 

Για να το γυρίσουμε πάντως και λίγο στο σοβαρό, τόσο το OLSR όσο και το Batman, όσο και όλα τα routing πρωτόκολλα, χρειάζονται ενδιαφέρον, φροντίδα και Proderm. Δεν αποτελούν φάρμακα για πάραν νόσον και πάσαν μ@λ@κί@ν. Δεν κρύβει τις αδυναμίες μιας ομάδας κόμβων, μην πω ότι τις χειροτερεύει κιόλας.

Αν καταφέραμε να παίξει το εγχείρημα στα Πατήσια, οφείλεται κατά έναν μεγάλο βαθμό στο φεουδάρχη μας. Ο οποίος γνωρίζει τα κουμπιά μας, όλων των συμμετεχόντων κομβούχων. Ξέρει ποιον να πάρει με το καλό, ποιον με το άγριο, ποιον να παρακαλέσει και ποιον να πλακώσει στα μπινελίκια, προκειμένου να τον ανεβάσει στην ταράτσα να στρώσει κανά link ή να τον κάνει να ασχοληθεί με τον router του. Και το άλλο καλό είναι ότι επίσης ρίχνει ένα μεγάλο μέρος του χρόνου του στο να ασχολείται με την επίλυση προβλημάτων, όχι δικών του, αλλά του confed γενικότερα.

3 cheers for manoskol by me. Αν το κάθε confed είχε έναν τέτοιο στο τιμόνι και έναν Acinonyx στον κινητήρα, θα είχαμε παντού χοντρά γκάζια.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αααα το καλό να λέγεται!  ::  έτσι!

----------


## NetTraptor

Τελικά μετά τα απολιτικά pm που έλαβα στο msn από τον batoskol Και επειδή είναι επιθυμία του ... αποσύρουμε τα καλά λόγια και επανερχόμαστε στο αρχικό state idle όπου ο τυπάς είναι και πολύ καλόπαιδο...  ::   ::   ::   :: 
Τον μισούν οι πέτρες και τα πεζοδρόμια όλης της Αττικής..!  ::  He is bad.. very bad... bad ice!  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> 12: gw-danimoth.anman.awmn (10.17.131.237) 255.235ms 3o ouaouoouu ps amazing



 ::  
Ναι, μερικές φορές αυτό το λινκ έχει μερικά προβληματάκια ...  ::  


(PS: τώρα είδα το ποστ)

----------


## manoskol

Οταν το βγαλατε ομως εισουν μεσα στην τρελη χαρα....θυμασε τι λεγαμε για τα μακρυνα...
λουσου τα τωρα....  ::

----------


## acoul

> Οταν το βγαλατε ομως εισουν μεσα στην τρελη χαρα....θυμασε τι λεγαμε για τα μακρυνα...
> λουσου τα τωρα....


δεν πετάγεσαι να τους βγάλεις ένα ενδιάμεσο ... κακό πράμα η υπεραπλούστευση ... αν υπήρχαν καλύτερες επιλογές δεν θα θα παιδευόταν κανείς !! ένα κακό λινκ είναι χειρότερο από ένα ανύπαρκτο λινκ μόνο σε περίπτωση που υπάρχουν καλύτερες εναλλακτικές.

----------


## manoskol

Καλα acoul πεταξες την μ@λ@κια σου ... την δουλεια εχει 11 χιλιομετρα link που κάνει σουβλακι όλη την Αθήνα!?
(To ιδιο ισχυ και για τα περισσοτερα link ανω των 6 xlm)
To link βγηκε στις μεγαλες κ@βλες του Danimoth οταν ανακάλυπτε το awmn... οι ενδιαμεσοι εκει ηταν παντα...εξυπνιδι 
Δεν πειραζει οσο μεγαλώνεις μαθαίνεις... εσυ acoul πάντως οσο μεγαλώνεις παθαίνεις ανία.... 
δεν κάνουμε συγκριση εδω μεσα ποσο βοηθαει το δικτυο κάποιος εδω μεσα...
(αν και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι τα αποτελεσματα των σκεψεων και πραξεων σου σε βγάζουν στο πατο της λιστας)
Πλεον μπαινεις στην λίστα μου με τους μαιντάνους του forum....  ::

----------


## acoul

τι θα έλεγες τότε για ένα workshop αντιμαϊντανού και δεοντολογίας για να προσέχουμε τι να αποφεύγουμε και να είμαστε πιο κομψοί, ωραίοι, κοινωνικοί και ωφέλιμοι αφού για το άλλο workshop δεν βλέπω να έχεις και πολύ διάθεση ... αν και φοβάμαι ότι και αυτό θα πέσει στο /dev/den_bariesai 

αφού φουντώνεις σαν το παγόνι για το OLSR στα Πατήσια τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει και δεν έχει γίνει μια πρώτη σχετική παρουσίαση τόσο καιρό ... να ξεστραβωθούμε και όλοι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι στο σκοτάδι δηλαδή !!

----------


## manoskol

classic acoul...μολις την ακουσει απο το ένα θέμα (μακρυνα links) 
πεταγετε στο αλλο...σαν πεταλουδίτσα...
Στο οποιο ομως τώρα θα στην πω πάλι ασχημα γιατι 
νομιζεις οτι λεγοντας μπουρδιτσες και εφιολογηματα κερδισεις ποντους
στον καταπονεμενο σου εγωισμο και την φανφαρουπερυφανεια σου...
Το workshop λοιπον θα το κάνει ο Βασιλης οποτε βρει αυτος χρόνο.... και
οχι οποτε γουστάρεις εσυ... Εγω δεν υποσχεθηκα σε κανεναν workshop....
μονο σου τα λες μόνος σου τα ακους... Σχετικα με το olsr...γνωμη μου ειναι οτι 
δεν χρειαζονται τώρα workshop...δεν υπάρχει ουτε καν στοιχειωδεις παιδία στο 
δυκτια απο τους περισσοτερους εδω μέσα και εσυ εχεις παει ηδη σε εξιδεικευμενα 
πρωτοκολα...acoul.... μηπως να ξεκινησεις να σκεφτεσαι λιγο πριν γραψεις? 
Αλλα μάλλον ειναι δυσκολο...παω ταρατσα...να παρω λιγο αερα....
η δυσοσμια που εκπέμπεις στο forum βγαινει στην οθόνη μου...........

----------


## bedazzled

> η δυσοσμια που εκπέμπεις στο forum βγαινει στην οθόνη μου...........


Θα φταίνε τα λουκάνικα ... !!  ::

----------


## acoul

> η δυσοσμια που εκπέμπεις στο forum βγαινει στην οθόνη μου...........


ούτε ο Εμπειρίκος δεν θα το έθετε τόσο κομψά ... ίσως ένα workshop για την καταπολέμηση και αποφυγή της δυσοσμίας τότε ... ??

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> η δυσοσμια που εκπέμπεις στο forum βγαινει στην οθόνη μου...........
> 
> 
> ούτε ο Εμπειρίκος δεν θα το έθετε τόσο κομψά ... ίσως ένα workshop για την καταπολέμηση και αποφυγή της δυσοσμίας τότε ... ??


Workshop να' ναι κι ότι να' ναι, ε;  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## commando

Με το ΒΑΤΜΑΝ θα βγαινεις πυραυλος.

----------


## manoskol

Από το bgp console σου δώσε ένα sh ip bgp 10.2.86.2
και πόσταρε
Υ.Γ
στο confed 8580 μπαινεις από εδω... 
----
10 gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97) 41.424 ms 28.219 ms 21.562 ms
-------
11 gw-vaggos13.vanggelis2.awmn (10.2.32.134) 37.312 ms 55.299 ms 46.532 ms
12 gw-vanggelis2.kaiser.awmn (10.2.190.34) 60.817 ms 35.872 ms 24.756 ms
13 gw-kaiser.pikos.awmn (10.2.125.3 ::  53.634 ms 64.880 ms 62.76 ms
14 gw-pikos.badge.awmn (10.2.86.237) 59.533 ms 47.165 ms 34.295 ms
-----
15 library.badge.awmn (10.2.86.2) 35.574 ms 52.11 ms 112.142 ms

δεν υπάρχει προβλημα στην υπηρεσια....

----------


## badge

Μια φορά και έναν καιρό ήταν ένα link. To link αυτό εμφάνιζε χοντρό packet loss. Υποδείχτηκε, αλλάχτηκαν κανάλια, έγιναν δοκιμές, και το packet loss διορθώθηκε. Δυστυχώς η διόρθωση επέφερε μια αρκούδα latency. Αν είναι να χρειάζομαι 34ms για να περάσω 2 hops, μιλάμε για τις Συμπληγάδες πέτρες, όχι για τη διαδρομή Πατήσια-Σεπόλια. Αν μπορεί κάποιος καλός κυριούλης να επιληφθεί του θέματος, θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

http://smokeping.badge.awmn/?target=tro ... lockithaca

(το _"μια φορά και έναν καιρό"_ είναι Νοέμβριος 2007, όπως φαίνεται και από το ανωτέρω link).

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μια φορά και έναν καιρό ήταν ένα link. To link αυτό εμφάνιζε χοντρό packet loss. Υποδείχτηκε, αλλάχτηκαν κανάλια, έγιναν δοκιμές, και το packet loss διορθώθηκε. Δυστυχώς η διόρθωση επέφερε μια αρκούδα latency. Αν είναι να χρειάζομαι 34ms για να περάσω 2 hops, μιλάμε για τις Συμπληγάδες πέτρες, όχι για τη διαδρομή Πατήσια-Σεπόλια. Αν μπορεί κάποιος καλός κυριούλης να επιληφθεί του θέματος, θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
> 
> http://smokeping.badge.awmn/?target=tro ... lockithaca
> 
> (το _"μια φορά και έναν καιρό"_ είναι Νοέμβριος 2007, όπως φαίνεται και από το ανωτέρω link).


Δε φαίνεται να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα στην περίπτωση του bedazzled...

----------


## badge

Βασίλη όντως δεν είναι, απλά επειδή είδα ότι βγάζαμε τα εσώψυχά μας είπα να πω κι εγώ τον πόνο μου.  ::  

Κατά τα άλλα το thread λέγεται _"Που σέρνομαι σήμερα"_, κι εγώ χτες είχα ένα file transfer με τον Fengi1 που με το ζόρι ανέβηκε πάνω από τα 90k/sec.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## nikpanGR

```
C:\Documents and Settings\nikpan>tracert 10.80.231.1

Tracing route to 10.80.231.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    27 ms    16 ms    21 ms  rtr2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.134]
  2    20 ms    19 ms    28 ms  rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.1]
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *
```

 :: 
απο το vpn ysam συνδεδεμένος....O router μου 10.80.231.1 ειναι up&running.....

----------


## bedazzled

> O router μου 10.80.231.1 ειναι up&running.....




```
bash-3.1$ traceroute 10.80.231.1
traceroute to 10.80.231.1 (10.80.231.1), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router (10.83.253.1)  1.770 ms !N  0.496 ms !N  0.483 ms !N
```



```
router.bedazzled.awmn> show ip bgp 10.80.231.0/24
% Network not in table
```

...

----------


## nikpanGR

???????einai up to blepo.....  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> ???????einai up to blepo.....


Up μπορεί να είναι στο LAN σου, δεν διαφημίζει όμως το C-Class σου, άρα δεν υπάρχει στους απ' έξω.
Είμαστε και ελαφρώς offtopic "Που ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ Σήμερα" VS "Πού ΔΕN φτάνω σήμερα" ...

----------


## nikpanGR

quagga problem was ...fixed....thnks

----------


## JollyRoger

> Σήμερα πηγαίνει καλύτερα και ανοίγει σφαίρα η Library.


κάτσε να έρθει η ώρα του leeching....

έχεις δει τι γίνεται στα http όταν leechάρει κάποιος "μμμμμμ...μάγκας" σε priority ports και "πατάει" πάνω απο τα http?

δυστυχώς τώρα τελευταία, έμαθα πως είναι δυνατόν με σωστά στημένο traffic shaping, να μην κατεβαίνουν σελίδες http  ::  ...

και πιο δυστυχώς, σε κάποιους trackers δεν αρέσει να σέβονται το traffic shaping, οπότε άντε να μάθει ποτέ ο user που συνδέθηκε στο awmn για να leechάρει, οτι δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο... σωθήκαμε....

είναι μοιραίο στο σημείο του bottleneck, στο οποίο έχει μπει traffic shaping για να μη lagάρει, να "σκοτώνεται" το http για να περάσει το torrent...  ::  .... αφού έτσι λέει το traffic shaping...

ξέρεις πόσος λαός leechάρει σε ports μεταξυ 10.000-20.000 που είναι priority 1 για voip?... (μάλλον απο άγνοια, δεν τους κατηγορώ όμως το αποτέλεσμα παραμένει το ίδιο...)...
τι λες να γίνει στο priority 2-3 που είναι το http σε ένα σημείο με traffic shaping?.... και δυστυχώς και πάλι, το πρόβλημα προκύπτει και με 1 άτομο με αρκετό bandwidth ωστε να στουμπώσει το prio1-2 του t/s, δεν χρειάζεται πολλα...  ::  ...

(κι ας μη χαρακτηρίσω και κάτι άλλα ατομάκια που βάζουν στο τορρεντ ports 80, 53, 8080, 3128 κλπ... - αυτό ΔΕΝ είναι απο άγνοια...)

κοινώς, έχουμε traffic shaping στα σημεία με πρόβλημα lag, και "πολιτική δικτύου*"... τέτοια που ανάλογα τα κέφια μας, να λειτουργεί το traffic shaping αντίστροφα... και να δίνει priority στο torrent πάνω απο το http....
(όταν το torrent μπεί σε "encrypted mode", δεν το πιάνει το "peer to peer" κριτήριο, και αν είναι σε priority port, παίρνει priority κανονικά)...

(*πολιτική δικτύου δεν έχουμε ορίσει. Εννοώ αν θεωρήσουμε ως "πολιτική" αυτό που τρέχει συνολικά... άλλος με confed, άλλος με σουβλάκια, άλλος με traffic shaping, άλλος με routerboard, άλλος με b/w 10megabit που δε ρίχνει το link αλλά ούτε και το φτιάχνει, άλλος με φίλτρα, άλλος με κατσαβιδιασμένο bgp, άλλος με το torrent σε priority "voip"... ή πιο απλά "οτι να 'ναι"... με μοναδικό κοινό παρονομαστή το "όλα για την πάρτη μας, και στ'@@ μας παραπέρα")


και πώς να βρεθεί λύση στο θέμα?... 
να ψάξει να βρει ο καθένας στο traffic shaping του, αν περνάει κάποιος "μάγκας" torrent απο το priority1? ... Χαιρέτα μου τον πλάτανο που λένε...

να ξηλώσουν όλοι απο παντού τα traffic shaping, ωστε τουλάχιστον να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση να λειτουργήσουν αντίστροφα?... θα χαιρόμαστε όλοι μαζί το lag... (όχι οτι τώρα δεν το χαιρόμαστε, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν είναι συνεχώς)

να εξηγήσουμε σε όλους τους trackers οτι αν μας αρέσει το δίκτυο, οφείλουμε να το προστατεύσουμε για να υπάρχει και μεθαύριο? κανένα μέλλον, προσπάθησα και μου την είπανε κι απο πάνω(!)...

σωθήκαμε δηλαδή...  ::  ...

----------


## bedazzled

Εμένα τι μου τα λες αυτά βρε Jolly;  :: 




> (κι ας μη χαρακτηρίσω και κάτι άλλα ατομάκια που βάζουν στο τορρεντ ports 80, 53, 8080, 3128 κλπ... - αυτό ΔΕΝ είναι απο άγνοια...)


Σου είπα να τους κατονομάσεις, αλλά δεν θες... σεβαστό μεν, αλλά μετά μην παραπονιέσαι.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## sokratisg

> να εξηγήσουμε σε όλους τους trackers οτι αν μας αρέσει το δίκτυο, οφείλουμε να το προστατεύσουμε για να υπάρχει και μεθαύριο? κανένα μέλλον, προσπάθησα και μου την είπανε κι απο πάνω(!)..


ZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzz....................  ::   ::

----------


## badge

http://smokeping.anman.awmn/?target=AWMN.links.senius

Εμφανές, και με επηρέασε σε κανα δυο VoIP. Αν γίνεται κάποιος να το κοιτάξει, ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων  :: 

Σε συνδυασμό με αυτό http://smokeping.badge.awmn/?target=tro ... lockithaca αισθάνομαι να πηγαίνω μέχρι τον yang τραβώντας κουπί ανάποδα σε καταρράκτη...

----------


## senius

> κάτσε να έρθει η ώρα του leeching....
> 
> έχεις δει τι γίνεται στα http όταν leechάρει κάποιος "μμμμμμ...μάγκας" σε priority ports και "πατάει" πάνω απο τα http?


Κανε το μια replay βρε Μιχάλη, γιατί είμαι χαζός.

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν κατάλαβα τι ρώτησες..  :: 

μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος?  ::

----------


## senius

Εντάξει Μιχάλη, το ξανα διάβασα και το κατάλαβα.
Ακυρον το ανωθεν.

----------


## geomanous

Ρε παιδια. Ημαρτον... Ριχνετε μια ματια στα link σας. Οποιος εχει προβληματα ας βγαζει τον εαυτο του απο το bgp....

Ειναι δυνατον????



```
linux:~# traceroute 10.19.143.1
traceroute to 10.19.143.1 (10.19.143.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  mikrotik-srv.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.33)  0.362 ms  0.179 ms  0.179 ms
 2  akritas (10.29.92.249)  0.678 ms  1.062 ms  1.050 ms
 3  gw-akritas8812.foobar.awmn (10.29.92.226)  2.774 ms  2.926 ms  3.798 ms
 4  gw-ririco.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.37)  2.750 ms  3.438 ms  3.548 ms
 5  gw-warhawk.tsap.awmn (10.23.28.42)  4.923 ms  6.223 ms  6.347 ms
 6  gw-tholos.manoskol.awmn (10.2.92.134)  15.286 ms  8.282 ms  8.510 ms
 7  gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn (10.2.16.110)  69.720 ms  70.373 ms  70.569 ms
 8  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  70.628 ms  59.172 ms  59.188 ms
 9  10.34.61.177 (10.34.61.177)  23.117 ms  23.371 ms  23.467 ms
10  gw2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  74.594 ms  74.802 ms  74.834 ms
11  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.1)  75.126 ms  87.561 ms  87.663 ms
```



```
linux:~# traceroute 10.19.143.1
traceroute to 10.19.143.1 (10.19.143.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  mikrotik-srv.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.33)  0.378 ms  0.189 ms  0.175 ms
 2  estia (10.19.147.229)  0.659 ms  1.621 ms  1.704 ms
 3  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)  3.509 ms  3.808 ms  3.916 ms
 4  gw-skilla.apoikos.awmn (10.19.145.17)  7.786 ms  7.907 ms  7.979 ms
 5  gw-alex23.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  8.919 ms  8.986 ms  9.153 ms
 6  gw2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  63.947 ms  63.617 ms  63.825 ms
 7  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.1)  63.922 ms  63.976 ms  76.649 ms
```



```
linux:~# traceroute 10.19.143.1
traceroute to 10.19.143.1 (10.19.143.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  mikrotik-srv.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.33)  0.373 ms  0.192 ms  0.174 ms
 2  dti (10.37.56.99)  1.033 ms  1.001 ms  1.069 ms
 3  bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)  17.221 ms  17.419 ms  18.105 ms
 4  gw-dti.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.201)  101.346 ms  101.652 ms  101.581 ms
 5  gw-nvak.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.105)  104.507 ms  105.022 ms  106.514 ms
 6  gw-bliz.ayis.awmn (10.2.13.124)  106.655 ms  97.346 ms  97.564 ms
 7  gw2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  97.698 ms  100.733 ms  100.861 ms
 8  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.1)  103.308 ms  144.372 ms  143.707 ms
```

----------


## JollyRoger

εγώ πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω που ακριβώς εντοπίζεται το lag...

εσύ που το εντοπίζεις? ή δε μιλάς για το lag?...

----------


## geomanous

> εγώ πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω που ακριβώς εντοπίζεται το lag...
> 
> εσύ που το εντοπίζεις? ή δε μιλάς για το lag?...




```
 6  gw-tholos.manoskol.awmn (10.2.92.134)  15.286 ms  8.282 ms  8.510 ms
7  gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn (10.2.16.110)  69.720 ms  70.373 ms  70.569 ms
```



```
 5  gw-alex23.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41)  8.919 ms  8.986 ms  9.153 ms
6  gw2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  63.947 ms  63.617 ms  63.825 ms
```



```
 3  bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)  17.221 ms  17.419 ms  18.105 ms
4  gw-dti.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.201)  101.346 ms  101.652 ms  101.581 ms
```

UDP υπηρεσιες πανω απο αυτα δεν παιζουν.... Και αυτο που σου λεω ειναι δοκιμασμενο. (χωρις βεβαια να αγνοει κανεις το γεγονος πως εγω μπορει να φτανω με static route καπως στον στοχο μου, ομως αυτος απανταει σε μενα συμφωνα με τις πληροφοριες του bgp)

Και οπως ειπα και πριν επειδη μπορει να παρεξηγηθω, δεν ειπα να ξηλωσουν τα links, ειπα να τα βγαλουν απο το bgp για να μη σερνεται ο κοσμος και μολις συμμαζεψουν το link με τους απεναντι το γυρνανε πισω.

----------


## acoul

μάλλον έχουν μπουκώσει κάποιες διαδρομές και χρειάζονται νέες. αναρωτιέμαι όσοι διαμαρτύρονται εντόνως για το λαγγάρισμα πόσες νέες διαδρομές έχουν υλοποιήσει τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες ... εκτός αν περιμένουμε το δίκτυο να αναπτυχθεί από μόνο του μέ κάποιους κλάηεντ να φιλοτιμηθούν στο εγγύς μέλλον και τα συναφή ... τα μικρά μιλισεκόντ θέλουν ταράτσες και όχι μουρμούρα και πριπέντ ...

----------


## geomanous

> μάλλον έχουν μπουκώσει κάποιες διαδρομές και χρειάζονται νέες. αναρωτιέμαι όσοι διαμαρτύρονται εντόνως για το λαγγάρισμα πόσες νέες διαδρομές έχουν υλοποιήσει τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες ... εκτός αν περιμένουμε το δίκτυο να αναπτυχθεί από μόνο του μέ κάποιους κλάηεντ να φιλοτιμηθούν στο εγγύς μέλλον και τα συναφή ... τα μικρά μιλισεκόντ θέλουν ταράτσες και όχι μουρμούρα και πριπέντ ...


Εισαι σιγουρος οτι αυτα τα delays ειναι λογω "μπουκωμενων" links??? Η μηπως εστριψε κανενα πιατο? Η μηπως μπηκε λιγο νερακι στο feeder??? Υπαρχει και η λυση του traffic shaping νομιζω... δεν θα ειναι ολα μπουκωμενα για να κατεβαζουμε τσοντες νυχθημερον...

Αν νομιζεις παντως οτι λυση στα προβληματα ειναι να γινουμε ολοι υπερκομβοι των 15 links... παω πασο. Αποψη σου.

Α, και κατι ακομα.... Το post εδω δεν εγινε με σκοπο να ξεκινησει μια troll διαδικασια, οπως συνηθως γινεται... ηταν:
α) για να το δουν οι εμπλεκομενοι και να κανουν γκιλι γκιλι στον εξοπλισμο τους
β) για να μην απορουν οι υπολοιποι που παιδευονται και ψαχνονται για το που μπορει να ειναι καποιο προβλημα (ευχομαι και ελπιζω να μην ειμαι ο μονος μακακας που οταν βλεπω οτι οταν κατι δε δουλευει να ψαχνω να βρω τι γινεται)

αυτα απο εμενα...

----------


## acoul

άλλο νέες διαδρομές και άλλο υπερκόμβοι. δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε και να απαιτούμε όλοι να είναι σκυμμένοι πάνω από τα πιάτα και τα feeder τους 24x7. για το λόγο αυτό φροντίζουμε την υψηλή διαθεσιμότητα του δικτύου με πολλές, νέες και χρήσιμες εναλλακτικές διαδρομές. Το έξυπνο πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης αν στηθεί σωστά θα βοηθήσει ως προς το να μαρκάρονται αυτόματα και άμεσα ως last resort οι όποιες κακές διαδρομές μέχρι και όποτε αυτές φτιαχτούν ... αλλά bottlenecks θα υπάρχουν πάντα, διαφορετικά θα σταματήσει η πρόοδος και ανάπτυξη (αν κανείς μπορεί να το δει έτσι) ...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> άλλο νέες διαδρομές και άλλο υπερκόμβοι. δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε και να απαιτούμε όλοι να είναι σκυμμένοι πάνω από τα πιάτα και τα feeder τους 24x7. για το λόγο αυτό φροντίζουμε την υψηλή διαθεσιμότητα του δικτύου με πολλές, νέες και χρήσιμες εναλλακτικές διαδρομές. Το έξυπνο πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης αν στηθεί σωστά θα βοηθήσει ως προς το να μαρκάρονται αυτόματα και άμεσα ως last resort οι όποιες κακές διαδρομές μέχρι και όποτε αυτές φτιαχτούν ... αλλά bottlenecks θα υπάρχουν πάντα, διαφορετικά θα σταματήσει η πρόοδος και ανάπτυξη (αν κανείς μπορεί να το δει έτσι) ...



Τα δικά σου λες όπως πάντα  :: 

Προγειώσου τώρα και ψάξε για καμιά πεταλούδα γιατί δεν το 'χεις...

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> εγώ πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω που ακριβώς εντοπίζεται το lag...
> 
> εσύ που το εντοπίζεις? ή δε μιλάς για το lag?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



H διαδρομες ετσι οπως ειναι στα trace που μας παρουσιαζεις ειναι ασσύμετρες.... πριν ποσταρεις ψαξτο λιγο....
σε μια ασσυμετρη διαδρομη θα δεις 30-50 ms delay... το προβλημα πιο ειναι?

Εγω από την μερια μου σε βλέπω μια χαρα συμμετρικα...
achilles ~ # tracepath 10.37.67.1
1: achilles (10.2.93.1) 0.129ms pmtu 1500
1: router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2) 0.573ms
2: gw-manoskol.tholos.awmn (10.2.92.133) 1.330ms
3: gw-tholos.openhaimer.awmn (10.2.92.13 ::  3.226ms
4: 10.29.79.17 (10.29.79.17) 3.817ms
5: gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10) 6.899ms
6: bridge-fireNAS3.dti.awmn (10.37.56.243) 9.696ms
7: mikrotik.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.1) 7.903ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 7

μην κανετε traceroute plz δεν βοηθάνε

----------


## mojiro

Η διαδρομή δεν ήταν ασύμμετρη εχθές το βράδυ, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο υπήρχε υπερβολικά πολύ κίνηση στο Prio1 (όπως και τα icmp) του Traffic Shapping με αποτέλεσμα να μοιάζει ότι μπουκώνουν τα πάντα.

Έκανε κάποιες αλλαγές ο acinonyx στο δικό του Traffic Shapping (αύξησε το B/w του Prio1) και εκείνη τη στιγμή έστρωσαν (εντελώς) τα πράγματα.

----------


## geomanous

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι η διαδρομη ηταν ασυμμετρη αλλα οταν βλεπεις καποιο προβλημα στην υπηρεσια πρεπει με καποιον τροπο να κανεις καποιες δοκιμες...

Το πιο σωστο ειναι να κανεις inject στο bgp μεγαλο as-path στο link που θες να παρακαμψεις, αλλα δεν το σκεφτηκα αυτο εκεινη την ωρα. Παντως το γεγονος οτι υπηρχε προβλημα/προβληματα ειναι βεβαιο... μονο και μονο απο το γεγονος οτι δεν επαιζαν σωστα υπηρεσιες.... και στο forum εφτανα με αρκετη καθυστερηση...

----------


## yorgos

Από εχθές έτσι είναι  ::  


```
C:\Documents and Settings\yorgos>ping www.awmn

Γίνεται Ping στο www.awmn [10.19.143.13] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 χρόνος=295ms TTL=57
Απάντηση από: 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 χρόνος=664ms TTL=57
Απάντηση από: 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 χρόνος=882ms TTL=57
Απάντηση από: 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 χρόνος=241ms TTL=57

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 10.19.143.13:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 241ms, Μέγιστο = 882ms, Μέσος όρος = 520ms

C:\Documents and Settings\yorgos>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.yorgos.awmn [10.26.154.1]
  2     7 ms     3 ms    16 ms  10.2.102.129
  3     6 ms     2 ms     4 ms  gw-kopykat.winner.awmn [10.2.12.100]
  4    52 ms    79 ms   117 ms  gw-winner.thista.awmn [10.2.12.154]
  5   323 ms   545 ms   174 ms  gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn [10.47.134.73]
  6   258 ms   374 ms   439 ms  gw3.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
  7   463 ms  1109 ms   589 ms  rtr1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
  8  1177 ms   291 ms   168 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## mojiro

έχεις ασυμμετρία.. κάνε ένα tracepath

----------


## yorgos

```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath 
Usage: tracepath [-n] <destination>[/<port>]
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.awmn
 1:  ibm.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.30)                         0.435ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.1)                       0.990ms 
 2:  10.2.102.129 (10.2.102.129)                           97.288ms 
 3:  gw-kopykat.winner.awmn (10.2.12.100)                  94.972ms 
 4:  gw-winner.thista.awmn (10.2.12.154)                  114.866ms 
 5:  gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn (10.47.134.73)             218.713ms 
 6:  gw3.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.241)                       565.683ms 
 7:  rtr1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)                      155.100ms 
 8:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              137.512ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 8 back 8 
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.awmn
 1:  ibm.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.30)                         0.367ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.1)                       2.244ms 
 2:  10.2.102.129 (10.2.102.129)                           21.654ms 
 3:  gw-kopykat.winner.awmn (10.2.12.100)                  30.884ms 
 4:  gw-winner.thista.awmn (10.2.12.154)                   19.281ms 
 5:  gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn (10.47.134.73)             188.836ms 
 6:  gw3.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.241)                       116.325ms 
 7:  rtr1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)                      317.946ms 
 8:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              195.301ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 8 back 8 
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.awmn
 1:  ibm.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.30)                         0.367ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.1)                       2.539ms 
 2:  10.2.102.129 (10.2.102.129)                           17.378ms 
 3:  gw-kopykat.winner.awmn (10.2.12.100)                  35.698ms 
 4:  gw-winner.thista.awmn (10.2.12.154)                   33.072ms 
 5:  gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn (10.47.134.73)             214.238ms 
 6:  gw3.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.241)                       204.910ms 
 7:  rtr1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)                      146.678ms 
 8:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              416.806ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 8 back 8 
[email protected]:~$
```

----------


## acoul

```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. soekris2.ozonet.awmn              0.0%    42    0.5   0.9   0.4   4.5   0.9
 2. gw-ozonet.memfos.awmn             0.0%    42    1.7   2.8   1.1  11.9   2.2
 3. gw-memfos.john70.awmn             0.0%    41    5.6   4.2   1.5  12.4   2.4
 4. router3.john70.awmn               0.0%    41    4.3   3.5   1.8   7.9   1.5
 5. 10.2.15.186                      50.0%    41   33.8  41.7   4.2 345.0  75.5
 6. gw-jb172.amar3.awmn              50.0%    41  235.2  54.9   4.7 235.6  66.5
 7. 10.49.125.66                     47.5%    41  125.2  33.2   4.0 131.0  35.7
 8. rtr1.ysam2.awmn                  42.5%    41   31.9  27.8   5.3  60.6  13.0
 9. www.awmn                         42.5%    41  500.9  69.6   4.9 500.9 114.8
```



```
saloon ~ # tracepath -n  www.awmn
 1:  10.2.19.2         0.213ms pmtu 1500
 1:  10.2.19.8         1.429ms
 2:  10.2.19.226       4.033ms
 3:  10.25.182.18      3.546ms
 4:  10.2.15.3         5.840ms
 5:  10.2.15.186      23.046ms
 6:  10.22.11.202     40.963ms
 7:  10.49.125.66     19.942ms
 8:  10.19.143.133    25.319ms
 9:  10.19.143.13     62.985ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 9 back 9
```

----------


## Philip

traceroute  ::  κανε καλύτερα Pathping

----------


## yorgos

οκ πάρτε και ένα τέτοιο... αν και το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο



```
C:\Documents and Settings\yorgos>pathping www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση διαδρομής σε www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος 30 μεταπηδήσεων:
  0  awmn-96d4565e64 [10.26.154.2]
  1  router.yorgos.awmn [10.26.154.1]
  2  10.2.102.129
  3  gw-kopykat.winner.awmn [10.2.12.100]
  4  gw-winner.thista.awmn [10.2.12.154]
  5  gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn [10.47.134.73]
  6  gw3.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
  7  rtr1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
  8  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Στατιστικά υπολογισμού ανά 200 δευτερόλεπτα...
              Από προέλευση ως εδώ   Αυτός ο κόμβος/σύνδεση
Μεταπηδ. RTT  Χάθηκαν/Στάλθηκαν= Pct  Χάθηκαν/Στάλθηκαν= Pct   Διεύθυνση
    0                                                         awmn-96d4565e64 [1
0.26.154.2]
                                            0/ 100     =   0%  |
    1      0ms      0/ 100     =   0%       0/ 100     =   0% router.yorgos.awmn
 [10.26.154.1]
                                            0/ 100     =   0%  |
    2     12ms      0/ 100     =   0%       0/ 100     =   0% 10.2.102.129
                                            0/ 100     =   0%  |
    3     16ms      0/ 100     =   0%       0/ 100     =   0% gw-kopykat.winner.
awmn [10.2.12.100]
                                            0/ 100     =   0%  |
    4     38ms      0/ 100     =   0%       0/ 100     =   0% gw-winner.thista.a
wmn [10.2.12.154]
                                            2/ 100     =   2%  |
    5    594ms      2/ 100     =   2%       0/ 100     =   0% gw-nettraptor.niko
lo.awmn [10.47.134.73]
                                            0/ 100     =   0%  |
    6    562ms      9/ 100     =   9%       7/ 100     =   7% gw3.ysam2.awmn [10
.19.143.241]
                                            0/ 100     =   0%  |
    7    515ms      4/ 100     =   4%       2/ 100     =   2% rtr1.ysam2.awmn [1
0.19.143.133]
                                            0/ 100     =   0%  |
    8    483ms      2/ 100     =   2%       0/ 100     =   0% www.awmn [10.19.14
3.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\yorgos>
```

----------


## yorgos

> traceroute  κανε καλύτερα Pathping



Μάθαμε και κάτι καινούργιο σήμερα... ευχαριστούμε  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα  ::  ....

καταλαβαίνει κανείς άλλος?



```
 tracepath www.leechers.awmn ; date
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        4.744ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   5.632ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              4.932ms
 3:  gw-erasma.convict.awmn (10.46.78.25)                   6.546ms
 4:  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81)                  3.561ms
 5:  gw-sw1hfq.panoz.awmn (10.17.127.118)                   5.172ms
 6:  10.35.163.250 (10.35.163.250)                          5.864ms
 7:  10.35.164.130 (10.35.164.130)                         24.171ms
 8:  gw-dti.geomanous.awmn (10.37.56.100)                  20.947ms
 9:  gw.mernion2.selete.awmn (10.41.228.74)               asymm 12 2038.202ms
 9:  gw.mernion2.selete.awmn (10.41.228.74)               asymm 12 1040.376ms
 9:  gw.mernion2.selete.awmn (10.41.228.74)               asymm 12  42.923ms
10:  no reply
10:  10.19.147.1 (10.19.147.1)                            asymm 13 2996.562ms
10:  10.19.147.1 (10.19.147.1)                            asymm 13 11999.587ms
10:  10.19.147.1 (10.19.147.1)                            asymm 13 21008.275ms
11:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    asymm 14 30008.545ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 14
Thu Mar  6 13:47:58 EET 2008
```



```
tracepath mt.jr.awmn ; date
 1:  kentauros.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                0.126ms pmtu 1500
 1:  gw-router.selete.awmn (10.19.147.243)                  0.711ms
 2:  10.19.147.30 (10.19.147.30)                            3.422ms
 3:  gw.selete.mernion2.awmn (10.41.228.73)                 2.293ms
 4:  gw-mernion2.danimoth.awmn (10.41.228.66)               3.136ms
 5:  10.41.229.251 (10.41.229.251)                          2.996ms
 6:  gw-danimoth.anka.awmn (10.87.197.162)                  4.814ms
 7:  gw-anka.metalab.awmn (10.87.197.150)                   6.384ms
 8:  wrap.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.5)                          8.129ms
 9:  10.17.122.145 (10.17.122.145)                         15.614ms
10:  10.17.122.173 (10.17.122.173)                        asymm 11 1100.070ms
10:  10.17.122.173 (10.17.122.173)                        asymm 11 125.897ms
11:  10.18.225.61 (10.18.225.61)                          asymm 12 2993.930ms
11:  10.18.225.61 (10.18.225.61)                          asymm 12 2112.013ms
11:  10.18.225.61 (10.18.225.61)                          asymm 12 1157.215ms
13:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                 asymm 10  49.363ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 10
Thu Mar  6 13:47:34 EET 2008
```

το μόνο που έχω εντοπίσει, είναι οτι είναι μέσω ασυμμετρίας που μου ΄ρχεται απο πετρο (10.18.225.x), καθ'οτι αν κατεβάσω το interface, στρώνει...

ξέρει κανείς πως να εντοπίσουμε το πρόβλημα?  :: 

ps. το πρόβλημα αυτό είναι καιρό τώρα... απλά έλπιζα οτι κάποιος θα το δεί (που να είναι κοντά του και βλέπει που ακριβώς είναι) και θα το φτιάξει...

αλλά δεν...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  nadia.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.69)                         0.224ms pmtu 1500
 1:  master-gw.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                     1.217ms 
 2:  gw-router3.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.173)                   2.738ms 
 3:  gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn (10.26.36.242)                 2.654ms 
 4:  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)                6.542ms 
 5:  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)                  6.599ms 
 6:  gw-matsulas.anka.awmn (10.87.197.146)                  5.959ms 
 7:  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn (10.87.197.161)                  7.643ms 
 8:  routerpc2.danimoth.awmn (10.41.229.253)                9.238ms 
 9:  gw-danimoth.mernion2.awmn (10.41.228.65)              21.464ms 
10:  gw.mernion2.selete.awmn (10.41.228.74)                22.456ms 
11:
```

Από εδώ με πάει από αλλού και φαίνεται κομπλε!

Αν και τις τελευταίες μέρες μου κάνει συνέχεια timeout το leechers...
Ενώ η διαδρομή φαίνεται οκ, εκεί που όλα παίζουν οκ δεν ανοίγει η σελίδα και μετά από δευτερόλεπτα παίζει πάλι σφαίρα...

----------


## JollyRoger

ημί-ανας εσύ!  ::  ...  :: 




κι εμένα κάτι τέτοια χαζά μου κάνει, αλλά πολύ συχνά...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> ημί-ανας εσύ!  ...


Μάλιστα!  ::  







> κι εμένα κάτι τέτοια χαζά μου κάνει, αλλά πολύ συχνά...


Και μένα συχνά τα κάνει αλλά δεν το έχω ψάξει καθόλου να είμαι ειλικρινής  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

```
                                                    My traceroute  [v0.71]
kentauros (0.0.0.0)                                                                                   Sun Mar  9 13:57:36 2008
Resolver: Received error response 2. (server failure)er of fields   quit
                                                                                      Packets               Pings
 Host                                                                               Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. 10.19.147.243                                                                    0.0%    12    0.5   0.4   0.3   1.4   0.3
 2. 10.19.147.30                                                                     0.0%    12    1.0   1.0   0.6   1.5   0.3
 3. gw.selete.mernion2.awmn                                                          0.0%    12    1.3   1.3   1.1   1.5   0.1
 4. gw-mernion2.danimoth.awmn                                                        0.0%    12    1.6   1.8   1.5   2.3   0.3
 5. 10.41.229.251                                                                    0.0%    12    1.9   2.5   1.8   5.6   1.0
 6. gw-danimoth.anman.awmn                                                           0.0%    12    2.5   5.7   2.3  21.1   5.2
 7. gw-anman.senius.awmn                                                             0.0%    12    3.0   3.6   2.7   5.1   0.8
 8. gw-senius.top.awmn                                                              18.2%    12  2260. 1876. 1085. 2405. 513.4
 9. 10.17.122.173                                                                    0.0%    11    8.8   7.8   3.2  19.4   5.4
10. 10.18.225.61                                                                     0.0%    11    5.2   7.4   4.3  12.2   2.3
11. router.petros-5.awmn.225.18.10.in-addr.arpa                                      0.0%    11    6.6  12.3   5.0  38.3  10.1
12. router.jollyroger.awmn                                                           0.0%    11   20.1  18.5   6.6  52.1  14.5
```

*νομίζω* οτι εντόπισα το πρόβλημα  :: 

ήθελα να 'ξερα, οι διπλανοί κόμβοι, τόσο καιρό, δεν το βλέπουνε?!?!

έλεος ρε παιδιά...

ps. στατιστικά latency και bandwidth των κόμβων εκεί τριγύρω, που έχουμε?



```
                                                        My traceroute  [v0.71]
kentauros (0.0.0.0)                                                                                          Sun Mar  9 14:14:54 2008
Keys:  Help   Display mode   Restart statistics   Order of fields   quit
                                                                                             Packets               Pings
 Host                                                                                      Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. 10.19.147.243                                                                           0.0%   409    0.4   0.3   0.3   7.7   0.5
 2. 10.19.147.30                                                                            0.7%   409    1.6   1.4   0.6  43.2   3.4
    vpn1.ysam2.awmn
 3. gw.selete.mernion2.awmn                                                                 0.5%   409    3.4   2.5   1.0  86.3   5.7
    rtr1.ysam2.awmn
 4. gw-mernion2.danimoth.awmn                                                               0.5%   409    3.8   3.6   1.3 103.5   6.3
    gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn
 5. 10.41.229.251                                                                           0.7%   409    3.3   3.8   1.6  21.4   3.8
    gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn
 6. gw-danimoth.anman.awmn                                                                  1.0%   409    4.3   6.2   2.3  53.4   6.4
    gw-trackman.spirosco.awmn
 7. gw-anman.senius.awmn                                                                    0.7%   408    4.9   7.0   2.5  75.8   7.8
    gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn
 8. gw-senius.top.awmn                                                                      1.2%   408  1776. 1497.   2.5 8197. 1325.
    10.17.122.173
 9. 10.17.122.173                                                                           1.2%   408    6.8   9.2   3.3 101.3  10.0
    10.18.225.61
10. 10.18.225.61                                                                            4.9%   408    8.4  11.6   3.7 151.5  13.9
    router.petros-5.awmn.225.18.10.in-addr.arpa
11. router.petros-5.awmn.225.18.10.in-addr.arpa                                             1.5%   408    7.5  15.3   4.4 205.5  15.2
    router.jollyroger.awmn
12. router.jollyroger.awmn                                                                  1.0%   408    7.8  28.2   4.7 314.9  35.7
```

----------


## JollyRoger

δες και το νέο mtr...

δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει...

ηθελα να 'ξερα, πόσο δύσκολο είναι να έχει ο κάθε κόμβος ένα smokeping για τα bb του?!


edit:
ενώ απο την ανάποδη, όλα κυριλέ...  ::  (αν εξαιρέσουμε οτι δεν υπάρχει traffic shaping και έχουμε αυτά τα ωραία pings  :: )



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  router.jollyroger.awmn -    0 |  161 |  161 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|               gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn -    0 |  161 |  161 |    0 |    3 |   78 |    0 |
|                     gw-thedog.styx.awmn -    0 |  160 |  160 |    0 |   19 |  156 |    0 |
|                  gw-fotis.chronisc.awmn -    0 |  160 |  160 |    0 |   11 |  203 |    0 |
|                  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn -    0 |  160 |  160 |    0 |   15 |  140 |   15 |
|                             10.42.60.22 -    1 |  160 |  159 |    0 |   17 |  125 |   31 |
|                   gw-alex23.skilla.awmn -    0 |  160 |  160 |    0 |   18 |  188 |   15 |
|                             10.19.147.1 -    1 |  160 |  159 |    0 |   21 |  156 |   15 |
|                       www.leechers.awmn -    0 |  160 |  160 |    0 |   18 |  140 |   47 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

και στην ίδια φάση απο την άλλη:


```
                                                        My traceroute  [v0.71]
kentauros (0.0.0.0)                                                                                          Sun Mar  9 14:27:50 2008
Resolver: Received error response 2. (server failure)er of fields   quit
                                                                                             Packets               Pings
 Host                                                                                      Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. 10.19.147.243                                                                           0.0%   320    0.3   0.3   0.3   6.5   0.5
 2. 10.19.147.30                                                                            0.0%   320    0.6   0.7   0.6   7.7   0.7
 3. gw.selete.mernion2.awmn                                                                 0.0%   320    1.5   1.4   1.0   7.6   0.7
 4. gw-mernion2.danimoth.awmn                                                               0.0%   320    2.5   2.6   1.4  19.7   3.0
 5. 10.41.229.251                                                                           0.0%   320    2.4   2.9   1.5  17.3   2.6
 6. gw-danimoth.anman.awmn                                                                  0.0%   320    2.2   4.2   2.0  28.2   3.4
 7. gw-anman.senius.awmn                                                                    0.0%   320    3.0   5.0   2.6  71.1   5.0
 8. gw-senius.top.awmn                                                                      0.6%   320  1131. 1441.   2.7 4614. 965.9
 9. 10.17.122.173                                                                           0.0%   320    4.7   8.7   3.4 115.1  11.2
10. 10.18.225.61                                                                            0.6%   320   10.1  10.2   3.8 118.0   8.7
11. router.petros-5.awmn.225.18.10.in-addr.arpa                                             6.6%   320    9.9 275.6   5.2 2213. 405.6
12. router.jollyroger.awmn                                                                  0.3%   319   20.2  19.9   4.9 139.5  15.8
```

----------


## senius

jollyroger, τραβηξα reboot στον senius, δεν ξερω αν έφταιγα εγω, για ξανακάνε.

----------


## JollyRoger

κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν έφταιγες εσύ, γιαυτό έλεγα αν υπάρχει κάποιο latency grapher να παρακολουθεί τι γίνεται...  :: 

πάντως απο την νέα ελαφρώς αλαγμένη διαδρομή, μοιάζει οκ...



```
                                                  My traceroute  [v0.71]
kentauros (0.0.0.0)                                                                              Sun Mar  9 14:59:29 2008
Keys:  Help   Display mode   Restart statistics   Order of fields   quit
                                                                                 Packets               Pings
 Host                                                                          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. 10.19.147.243                                                               0.0%   169    0.3   0.6   0.3   7.9   1.0
 2. 10.19.147.30                                                                0.0%   169    0.6   0.8   0.6   5.6   0.8
 3. gw.selete.mernion2.awmn                                                     0.0%   169    1.2   1.9   1.0  12.2   2.1
 4. gw-mernion2.danimoth.awmn                                                   0.0%   169    2.7   2.7   1.4  19.0   2.5
 5. 10.41.229.251                                                               0.0%   169    4.6   3.3   1.5  23.7   3.2
 6. gw-danimoth.anka.awmn                                                       0.0%   169    4.5   8.2   2.2  36.4   6.7
 7. gw-anka.metalab.awmn                                                        0.0%   169    5.0   9.1   3.3  30.5   6.6
 8. wrap.metalab.awmn                                                           0.0%   169    5.2   9.5   3.8  36.1   6.3
 9. 10.17.122.145                                                               0.0%   169   11.2  12.4   4.4  45.8   8.3
10. 10.17.122.173                                                               0.0%   168   13.9  16.1   4.7  71.8   9.3
11. 10.18.225.61                                                                0.0%   168   17.1  26.8   5.5  68.2  13.2
12. router.petros-5.awmn.225.18.10.in-addr.arpa                                 0.6%   168   81.3  89.6   5.7 728.1 118.0
13. router.jollyroger.awmn                                                      0.6%   168   24.1  26.4   5.9 279.1  25.3
```

όταν ξαναγυρίσει κάποια στιγμή απο σένα, θα δείξει....

smokeping plz?  ::

----------


## badge

Μια ιδέα, που δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι εφικτή και 100% σωστή, είναι της κατανεμημένης παρακολούθησης next hops. Στην περίπτωση για παράδειγμα, που κάποιος δεν έχει την άνεση να στήσει ένα smokeping, αλλά έχει ένα γείτονα που διαθέτει, μπορούν κατόπιν συνεννόησης να ανατεθούν κάποιες διπλανές IP για έλεγχο. Παράδειγμα το link ithaca-warlock, που το παρακολουθώ στενά εγώ εδώ. Φυσικά αυτό με δεδομένο ότι το προηγούμενο hop (στην περίπτωση αυτή το badge-ithaca) παίζει σωστά και απροβλημάτιστα.

Με την ίδια λογική, θα μπορούσε για παράδειγμα το δικό μου smokeping να παρακολουθεί κάποια επιπλέον ή και όλα τα links του ithaca, το smokeping του yang να ελέγχει τα links του ximpatzis, το smokeping του anman κάποια ή όλα τα links του senius, και πάει λέγοντας (λέω τώρα εγώ).

Φυσικά το ανωτέρω ισχύει ΑΝ δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα τοπικού smokeping, που είναι και σαφώς προτιμότερο.

----------


## acoul

πίκρα


```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. soekris1.ozonet.awmn              0.0%   143    0.4   0.5   0.4   3.1   0.3
 2. gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn           0.0%   143    1.8   2.1   1.2  17.7   2.0
 3. wrap-2.katsaros.awmn              0.0%   143    1.9   2.4   1.4  15.7   1.8
 4. gw-katsaros.ttel.awmn             0.0%   142    2.3   4.5   2.0  37.0   3.9
 5. 10.34.64.8                        0.0%   142    4.3   6.0   2.2  61.7   6.6
 6. gw-ttel.dti.awmn                  0.0%   142   20.0  18.0   3.0 102.3  19.0
 7. bridge-itox2.dti.awmn             0.0%   142    8.6  16.8   3.3 104.4  16.6
 8. gw-dti.ayis.awmn                  0.0%   142    4.6  19.2   4.0 141.2  21.4
 9. 10.49.125.66                      0.0%   142   26.5  17.7   3.9  73.6  13.1
10. rtr1.ysam2.awmn                   0.0%   142   24.2  20.4   4.3  92.0  14.2
11. www.awmn                         83.0%   142   25.8  15.0   4.8  31.8   8.1
```

----------


## fengi1

Βγαζουμε ενα λινκ να την εχεις 4 hop ;  :: 



```
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                      router.fengi1.awmn -    0 |   39 |   39 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                            10.34.63.193 -    0 |   39 |   39 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                            10.34.61.177 -    0 |   38 |   38 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                         rtr1.ysam2.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |    0 |    3 |   47 |    0 |
|                                www.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |    0 |    4 |   16 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
```

----------


## senius

Κι αυτο είναι το καλύτερο απ' ολα:
viewtopic.php?f=52&t=36284




> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-warlock2senius.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.253]
> 3 6 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-ithaca-1.warlock.awmn [10.2.164.245]
> 4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-ithaca-1.badge.awmn [10.2.164.234]
> 5 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-badge.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.129]
> 6 9 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-tholos.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.81]
> 7 4 ms 5 ms 2 ms gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
> 8 3 ms 9 ms 3 ms gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
> 9 5 ms 8 ms 4 ms rtr1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
> ...

----------


## JollyRoger

```
 tracepath mt.jr.awmn
 1:  kentauros.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                0.135ms pmtu 1500
 1:  gw-router.selete.awmn (10.19.147.243)                  1.281ms
 2:  10.19.147.30 (10.19.147.30)                            1.824ms
 3:  gw.selete.mernion2.awmn (10.41.228.73)                 2.336ms
 4:  10.2.63.145 (10.2.63.145)                              3.627ms
 5:  10.2.63.65 (10.2.63.65)                                7.302ms
 6:  gw-antonisk7.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.225)               14.943ms
 7:  router-2.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.2)                      7.593ms
 8:  gw-eufonia.apollo.awmn (10.22.0.222)                 1179.091ms
 9:  gw-apollo.styx.awmn (10.25.177.97)                   1986.345ms
 9:  gw-apollo.styx.awmn (10.25.177.97)                   1603.515ms
10:  gw-styx.erasma.awmn (10.25.177.110)                  1414.288ms
11:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                 1471.797ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 11
```



```
tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.236ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.166ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              2.753ms
 3:  gw-erasma.styx.awmn (10.25.177.109)                    3.705ms
 4:  gw-styx.apollo.awmn (10.25.177.98)                     4.597ms
 5:  gw-apollo.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.221)                 1456.150ms
 5:  gw-apollo.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.221)                 2696.861ms
 6:  router-1.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.1)                    2244.433ms
 6:  router-1.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.1)                    2612.903ms
 6:  router-1.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.1)                    2530.690ms
 7:  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn (10.22.0.226)              2292.241ms
 7:  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn (10.22.0.226)              2064.994ms
 8:  gw-router2antonisk7.awmn (10.2.63.66)                1695.638ms
11:  10.19.147.1 (10.19.147.1)                            1765.764ms
11:  10.19.147.1 (10.19.147.1)                            10767.011ms
12:  no reply
12:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    2054.587ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 12 back 12
```

----------


## eufonia

Το ελέγχω. Thx για την επισήμανση.

Το interface μας έδειχνε -29  ::  από -45 που παίζει συνήθως, και στα γραφήματα του smokeping για την συγκεκριμένη ώρα του post, το link έδειχνε τραγικό packet loss...  :: 
Και μετά... κόπηκε το ρεύμα!  :: 

EDIT:


```
friedrich:~# traceroute mt.jr.awmn
traceroute to mt.jr.awmn (10.40.186.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router-1.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.1)  0.279 ms  0.202 ms  0.265 ms
 2  router-2.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.2)  0.443 ms  0.385 ms  0.374 ms
 3  gw-eufonia.apollo.awmn (10.22.0.222)  1.058 ms  2.421 ms  2.940 ms
 4  gw-apollo.styx.awmn (10.25.177.97)  2.259 ms  1.824 ms  2.046 ms
 5  gw-styx.erasma.awmn (10.25.177.110)  4.973 ms  30.383 ms  8.922 ms
 6  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)  11.158 ms  15.960 ms  28.275 ms
```



```
friedrich:~# tracepath mt.jr.awmn
 1:  friedrich.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.20)                    0.263ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router-1.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.1)                      0.923ms
 2:  router-2.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.2)                    asymm  1   1.352ms
 3:  gw-eufonia.apollo.awmn (10.22.0.222)                 asymm  2   2.905ms
 4:  gw-apollo.styx.awmn (10.25.177.97)                   asymm  3   4.063ms
 5:  gw-styx.erasma.awmn (10.25.177.110)                  asymm  4   5.780ms
 6:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                 asymm  5   7.652ms reached
```

Ας μου υπενθυμίσει κάποιος σε τι οφείλονται οι ασύμμετρες διαδρομές, γιατί ο στρατός φαίνεται πως έβλαψε την μνήμη μου.

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Ενταξει. Ειναι η "εξυπνες διαδρομες" του olsr αυτες. Αφου το εχουμε ξαναπει. 
> 
> 
> *Ουφφφφφφ,,,
> Πιπέρι, δεν διαβάζεις?* 
> *Μήπως είσαι ψώνιο?*
> 
> ...



Κάτι περι "νομάρχη" ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEEiProe ... re=related

----------


## JollyRoger

> ...


το συγκεκριμένο prob βελτιώθηκε σε σημείο που να μη χρειαστεί να το ξαναψάξω, λίγο αργότερα...

δες κι εδώ  :: 
http://vmubuntu.jr.awmn/cgi-bin/smokepi ... chers_awmn

thanks anyway  ::  ....


οι ασυμμετρες διαδρομές οφείλονται στο οτι τα as έχουν γίνει πολλά, και υπάρχουν πολλές "ισο-hop-ες" (απο πλευράς AS) διαδρομές με αποτέλεσμα, αρκετά συχνά, το bgp να δείχνει μια διαδρομή απο τη μια μεριά, ενώ απο την απέναντι να δείχνει άλλη...

ps. αν ποτέ θες να κάνεις και trace απο μένα ανάποδα, υπάρχει κι αυτό  :: 
http://vmubuntu.jr.awmn/tracepath.php

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  nadia.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.69)                         0.230ms pmtu 1500
 1:  master-gw.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                     0.556ms 
 2:  gw-router3.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.173)                   2.891ms 
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.36.254)                  1.983ms 
 4:  gw-vassilis.hook.awmn (10.84.230.250)                  4.980ms 
 5:  gw-hook.b52.awmn (10.42.44.210)                        4.931ms 
 6:  10.42.44.218 (10.42.44.218)                           12.928ms 
 7:  gw-stranger.klarabel.awmn (10.30.56.41)               13.193ms 
 8:  gw-klarabel.mivec.awmn (10.30.56.54)                 503.307ms 
 9:  10.19.147.1 (10.19.147.1)                            842.979ms 
10:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    584.697ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 10 back 10
```



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.26.36.1
 1:  kentauros.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                0.154ms pmtu 1500
 1:  gw-router.selete.awmn (10.19.147.243)                  0.750ms 
 2:  10.19.147.30 (10.19.147.30)                            1.357ms 
 3:  gw-mivec.klarabel.awmn (10.30.56.53)                 418.075ms 
 4:  gw-klarabel.stranger.awmn (10.30.56.42)              353.644ms 
 5:  10.42.44.217 (10.42.44.217)                          396.026ms 
 6:  gw-b52.hook.awmn (10.42.44.209)                      596.422ms 
 7:  10.84.230.249 (10.84.230.249)                        616.890ms 
 8:  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.1)                       667.459ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 8 back 8
```

Εδώ και πόσες μέρες με τα χίλια ζόρια φτάνω στο leechers.
Ή θα περνάω με 500-1500ms από το klarabel-mivec (καινούρια διαδρομή είναι αυτή;  ::  ) ή θα είναι τραμπάλα το routing και παίρνω μία !N μία φτάνω από άλλη διαδρομή... (σε διάρκεια δευτερολέπτων ασταμάτητα η τραμπάλα)

Δεν του ρίχνετε μια ματιά; (λέω εγώ τώρα... τα αυτονόητα υποθέτω όταν διατηρείς bb κόμβο...  ::  )

----------


## senius

> ```
> [[email protected] ~]# tracepath www.leechers.awmn
>  1:  nadia.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.69)                         0.230ms pmtu 1500
>  1:  master-gw.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                     0.556ms 
>  2:  gw-router3.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.173)                   2.891ms 
>  3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.36.254)                  1.983ms 
>  4:  gw-vassilis.hook.awmn (10.84.230.250)                  4.980ms 
>  5:  gw-hook.b52.awmn (10.42.44.210)                        4.931ms 
>  6:  10.42.44.218 (10.42.44.218)                           12.928ms 
> ...


Πραγματική διαδρομή είναι και ερχεται κι άλλη νέα σε λίγο.!!  ::  

Αλλά είναι αυτά που λέμε και τα ρίχνετε στην *πλάκα*.
Καλά που τα ανακαλύπτετε μόνοι σας, χωρίς να ποστάρουμε κάν.
Εσεις το επιλέξατε άλλωστε,

----------


## JollyRoger

@cha0s
σώπα ρε υπερβολικέ... μια χαρά είναι...  :: 



```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.274ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   0.895ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn (10.40.186.246)             11.384ms
 3:  gw-petros.greekalaxan.awmn (10.18.225.57)              2.787ms
 4:  gw-greekalaxan.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.193)          30.960ms
 5:  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn (10.17.119.226)             13.064ms
 6:  10.35.161.242 (10.35.161.242)                         11.255ms
 7?: reply received 8)
     Resume: pmtu 1500
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.212ms pmtu 1500
 1:  no reply
 2:  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn (10.40.186.246)              2.879ms
 3:  gw-petros.greekalaxan.awmn (10.18.225.57)              2.908ms
 4:  gw-greekalaxan.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.193)          11.559ms
 5:  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn (10.17.119.226)              9.915ms
 6:  10.35.161.242 (10.35.161.242)                          9.545ms
 7:  gw-klarabel.mivec.awmn (10.30.56.54)                 756.031ms
 8:  10.19.147.1 (10.19.147.1)                            656.451ms
 9?: reply received 8)
     Resume: pmtu 1500
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.309ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   0.895ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn (10.40.186.246)              2.725ms
 3:  gw-petros.greekalaxan.awmn (10.18.225.57)              2.923ms
 4:  gw-greekalaxan.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.193)          42.747ms
 5:  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn (10.17.119.226)             11.528ms
 6:  10.35.161.242 (10.35.161.242)                         18.246ms
 7:  gw-klarabel.mivec.awmn (10.30.56.54)                 597.688ms
 8:  10.19.147.1 (10.19.147.1)                            850.318ms
 9?: reply received 8)
     Resume: pmtu 1500
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.199ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   0.910ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn (10.40.186.246)              4.156ms
 3:  gw-petros.greekalaxan.awmn (10.18.225.57)              5.865ms
 4:  gw-greekalaxan.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.193)          24.145ms
 5:  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn (10.17.119.226)             10.420ms
 6:  10.35.161.242 (10.35.161.242)                         17.392ms
 7:  gw-klarabel.mivec.awmn (10.30.56.54)                 531.151ms
 8:  10.19.147.1 (10.19.147.1)                            407.711ms
 9:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    737.402ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 9 back 9
```

http://vmubuntu.jr.awmn/cgi-bin/smokepi ... chers_awmn

----------


## JollyRoger

ok... 

ενημερωση

αν ποτέ έχει κάποιος πρόβλημα με διαδομές που περνάνε απο μένα, παρακαλώ στείλτε μου pm, γιατί μετά το παρών post, δεν παρακολουθώ το παρών forum, ούτε και έχω subscription σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ topic...

sorry & thanks

----------


## JB172

Βρήκα τον klarabel σε μία ταράτσα να στήνει νέο κόμβο με τον fengi1.  ::  
To link klarabel-mivec δεν ισχύει πια. (δεν είχαν ενημερώσει τις dns εγγραφές. Το διόρθωσα)
To link είναι με selete και έχει γυρίσει ο ιστός στην selete.
Μόλις το έκοψα.

----------


## klarabel

> ```
> [[email protected] ~]# tracepath www.leechers.awmn
>  1:  nadia.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.69)                         0.230ms pmtu 1500
>  1:  master-gw.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                     0.556ms 
>  2:  gw-router3.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.173)                   2.891ms 
>  3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.36.254)                  1.983ms 
>  4:  gw-vassilis.hook.awmn (10.84.230.250)                  4.980ms 
>  5:  gw-hook.b52.awmn (10.42.44.210)                        4.931ms 
>  6:  10.42.44.218 (10.42.44.218)                           12.928ms 
> ...


To link αυτό παίζει ουσιαστικά από χτές, οπότε είναι κομάτι δύσκολο να παρατηρείς προβλήματα για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Κάτι έπαιξε με τους απογευματινούς αέρηδες και μάλλον όχι από μένα. 
Νομίζω ότι είναι αυτονόητο σε όποιο κομβούχο έχει πρόσβαση σε ρούτερ με ανάλογα προβλήματα (no matter who's to blaim), να κόβει το λίνκ ή τέλος πάντων το ρούτινγκ. Ευχαριστώ τον JB172 που έπραξε τα ....δέοντα !!!  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Το πρόβλημα το έχω δει από την Παρασκευή που είχα έξοδο.

Δεν έδωσα σημασία γιατί θεώησα ότι θα είναι κάτι προσωρινό.

Την Κυριακή μέχρι χθες το μεσημέρι ήμουν στρατόπεδο και το απόγευμα ξαναπρόσεξα το πρόβλημα και το πόσταρα.


~1second lag για 4-5 μέρες το θεωρώ καιρό.
Ο καθένας αντιλαμβάνεται τα προβλήματα με τον δικό του τρόπο...


senius αναφέρθηκα ότι δεν φτάνω στο leechers σαν άνθρωπος όχι ότι δεν leechάρω.
Μάλλον δεν γνωρίζεις τι ακριβώς είναι ένας torrent tracker και ποια η λειτουργία του, οπότε για τα μάτια του κόσμου μας τσουβαλιάζεις...

Δεν με χαλάει αυτό ωστόσο. Δικαιολογείσαι λόγω έληψης γνώσεων στον τομέα απότι φαίνεται  ::

----------


## Trackman

Tracing route to 10.38.135.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.35.161.1
2 1 ms <1 ms 2 ms 10.35.161.242
3 3 ms 3 ms 4 ms gw-klarabel.fengi1.awmn [10.30.56.34]
4 3 ms 3 ms 4 ms gw-pontikos-fengi1 [10.34.71.66]
5 295 ms 112 ms 45 ms 10.14.0.109
6 390 ms 164 ms 126 ms 10.14.0.102
7 98 ms 33 ms 149 ms 10.38.117.205
8 174 ms 85 ms 36 ms 10.38.117.198
9 46 ms 12 ms 17 ms 10.38.135.1

Φτιαχτε το!

----------


## senius

Δεν θέμε βρε φίλε Γιάννη, εκει να σκάσουν οι οχθροί.  ::   ::   ::  



> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.38.135.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.17.122.162
> 4 16 ms 16 ms 23 ms asus.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.9]
> 5 4 ms 9 ms 10 ms gw-katsaros.ice.awmn [10.2.44.246]
> 6 4 ms 8 ms 23 ms gw-convict.styx.awmn [10.25.177.125]
> 7 13 ms 8 ms 21 ms 10.38.117.201
> ...


Κι έρχεται το καλό.....σε λίγο...  ::

----------


## senius

> Το πρόβλημα το έχω δει από την Παρασκευή που είχα έξοδο.
> 
> Δεν έδωσα σημασία γιατί θεώησα ότι θα είναι κάτι προσωρινό.
> 
> Την Κυριακή μέχρι χθες το μεσημέρι ήμουν στρατόπεδο και το απόγευμα ξαναπρόσεξα το πρόβλημα και το πόσταρα.
> 
> 
> ~1second lag για 4-5 μέρες το θεωρώ καιρό.
> Ο καθένας αντιλαμβάνεται τα προβλήματα με τον δικό του τρόπο...
> ...


  ::   ::  



> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.leechers.awmn [10.19.147.241]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 12 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
> 3 30 ms 25 ms 41 ms 10.87.236.10
> 4 28 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.19.147.241
> 
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


  ::   :: 
Μάλλον φταίει ο τομέας μου, θα τον αλλάξω.
 :: 
Επίσης θα αλλάξω και γνώσεις....
 :: 
Ομως κόλλησε ο router μου απο *κίνηση....*
Αντε να δούμε τώρα...τι άλλαξε απο σήμερα ?
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

πάλι δεν κατέβαινε η σελίδα απο το packet loss...  ::  

έκλεισα το link με petro που με πήγαινε απο senius, και κατέβηκε...


εκείνα τα στατιστικά που παρακολουθούν την καλή λειτουργία των links σου, ωστε να διασταυρώσουμε οτι δεν έχει σχέση με εσένα, που είναι είπαμε?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

και ξαναγύρισε η διαδρομή απο 'κει που ήτανε, και πάλι δεν κατεβαίνει η σελίδα...  ::  



```
 tracepath mt.jr.wn ; date
 1:  kentauros.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                0.178ms pmtu 1500
 1:  gw-router.selete.awmn (10.19.147.243)                  1.514ms
 2:  10.87.236.9 (10.87.236.9)                            371.341ms
 3:  gw-blucky.senius.awmn (10.2.173.113)                 546.777ms
 4:  gw-senius.top.awmn (10.2.173.110)                    743.871ms
 5:  10.17.122.173 (10.17.122.173)                        asymm  7  67.619ms
 6:  router3.petr0s-5.awmn (10.18.225.13)                 asymm  7 715.768ms
 7:  router1.petros-5.awmn (10.18.225.1)                  505.615ms
 8:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                 asymm  7 259.597ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 8 back 7
Tue Apr  1 17:05:11 EEST 2008
```

καλά το πρώτο hop ας μην το χαρακτηρίσω, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό ο λόγος που δεν κατεβαίνει η σελίδα... γιατί κι όταν κλείσω το link με petro πάλι απο εκει περνάει...

----------


## JollyRoger

απο 'δω κατεβαίνει η σελίδα....



```
 tracepath mt.jr.wn ; date
 1:  kentauros.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                0.126ms pmtu 1500
 1:  gw-router.selete.awmn (10.19.147.243)                  0.713ms
 2:  10.87.236.9 (10.87.236.9)                            470.943ms
 3:  gw-blucky.nasos765.awmn (10.15.172.145)              787.470ms
 4:  gw-nasos765.titanas.awmn (10.15.167.241)             599.677ms
 5:  gw-titanas.jnsilv.awmn (10.15.167.250)               243.080ms
 6:  gw-jnsilv.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.105)                768.712ms
 7:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                 934.747ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 7
Tue Apr  1 17:07:45 EEST 2008
```

----------


## JollyRoger

στη διαδρομή που έχει senius, και δεν κατεβαίνει η σελίδα, έχει και top... 
(τουλάχιστον απο DNS names)

----------


## JollyRoger

αμήν!



```
tracepath mt.jr.wn ; date
 1:  kentauros.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                0.141ms pmtu 1500
 1:  gw-router.selete.awmn (10.19.147.243)                  0.835ms
 2:  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)                  4.389ms
 3:  gw-skilla.akis.awmn (10.19.146.234)                    5.274ms
 4:  gw-akis.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.60.21)                  5.681ms
 5:  gw-openhaimer.chronisc.awmn (10.25.179.85)            15.957ms
 6:  gw-chronisc.styx.awmn (10.25.177.117)                  9.707ms
 7:  gw-jnsilv.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.105)                asymm  8  43.763ms
 8:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                 asymm  9  39.783ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 8 back 9
Tue Apr  1 18:10:36 EEST 2008
```

thanks σε όποιον ασχολήθηκε...

----------


## Pater_Familias

Η ενότητα θα παραμείνει κλειδωμένη μέχρι κάποιοι να ηρεμήσουν.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Ξεκλειδώνεται. Η ενότητα αφορά μόνο προβληματικά λινκς και διαδρομές και όχι χώρο αντιπαραθέσεων. Κάθε τι μη τεχνικό ποστ θα απομακρύνεται.

----------


## Neuro

Κάποια σχόλια διασπάστηκαν στα off-topic. Λυπάμαι αν μεταφέρω και πράγματα που έχουν πληροφορία, αλλά δε θα κάτσω να βρω τη βελόνα στα άχυρα. Αν μαζί με τα ξερά καίγονται και χλωρά δε φταίω εγώ αλλά όσοι βρίσκουν ευκαιρία να κάνουν χαβαλέ και σχολιασμό. Το παρών topic είναι εργαλείο για την εύρεση προβλημάτων του δικτύου, σεβαστείτε το.

----------


## JollyRoger

που σέρνομαι σήμερα - ελεύθερο απο moderators:
http://www.5ghz.gr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=341

----------


## fengi1

*Κυριοι 
δε μπορει καθε φορα που πιανει μια μικρη μπορα να καταρεουν οι μισες διαδρομες.
Ολοι κοιταζουμε να βγαλουμε LINK τα οποια τα χαιρομαστε για το ποσο καλα παιζουν στο 100 %
και απ την χαρα μας ξεχναμε να μονωσουμε με λιγη λαστιχοταινια κονεκτορες και καλωδια.  
Και με την πρωτη μπορα αρχιζουν τα τρελα lag.*

Υ.Γ Συγνωμη για τα bold.

----------


## Acinonyx

Tip: Οι βιδωτοί συνδετήρες δε χρειάζονται λαστιχοταινία

----------


## acoul

δεν βλάπτει να μπαίνει λαστιχοταινία σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή σύνδεσης είναι εκτεθειμένη σε εξωτερικό χώρο. επιπλέον η τελευταία γενεά feeder nvak δεν βάζει νερά.

----------


## fengi1

Ο κονεκτορας βιδωνει πανω στο Pigtail , το οποιο για να μπορει να πιασει πανω του 15 Νο κλειδι δεν ειναι τελειως στρογγυλο.

[attachment=0:1lga1zwz]mmcx-nf.JPG[/attachment:1lga1zwz]

Απο εκει μπαινει το νερακι μια χαρα και παει μεσα στα καλωδια.
Και κατω απο το ρουτερ να ειναι ο αερας την βροχη θα την παει εκει. 
Λαστιχοταινια και τελειωσες μια και καλη. 
Και αυτο που κανει ο acoul , αλλαγη τις λαστιχοταινιας μια φορα το χρονο προληπτικα ειναι το καλυτερο.
Αλεξανδρε σου εχει βγει καποιο απο τα λινκ που διαχειριζεσε εκτος απο βροχη ;

----------


## acoul

> Αλεξανδρε σου εχει βγει καποιο απο τα λινκ που διαχειριζεσε εκτος απο βροχη ;


ναι, και είναι και στην ταράτσα μου με παλιό feeder nvak που δεν το είχα γυρίσει ανάποδα και έχω ξεμείνει και από feeder. ευτυχώς υπάρχουν δυο backup/standby πιάτα πάνω και θα γυρίσω αύριο που θα ανοίξει ο καιρός ένα από αυτά. Επίσης από υγρασία έχω χάσει αρκετές cm9 ...  ::

----------


## anka

> που σέρνομαι σήμερα - ελεύθερο απο moderators:
> http://www.5ghz.gr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=341


http://www.5ghz.gr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t ... 2970#p2970

----------


## anka

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     7 ms     4 ms     2 ms  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn [10.87.197.161]
  3     9 ms     3 ms     5 ms  10.41.229.253
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.41.228.65
  5    12 ms    18 ms     5 ms  gw.mernion2.zeropoint.awmn [10.2.109.137]
  6     6 ms     7 ms     9 ms  10.2.35.129
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *     2703 ms  10.19.143.13

Trace complete.
```



```
7522 827 6622 884 3789 2801
    10.87.197.161 from 10.87.197.161 (10.41.229.241)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Sat Apr 12 17:41:23 2008
```

Ο thista και ο nikolo ας δούνε το λινκ τους, είναι έτσι από το πρωί.  ::

----------


## Danimoth

+1 στο παραπάνω. 
Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν κάνει resolve τις 10.41.229.253 10.41.228.65 αφού το έχω φτιάξει στο DNS o_O.

----------


## anka

Alex Sorry αλλά έκοψα την δρομολόγηση από το λινκ μας, μιας και ούτε resolve o dns δεν έκανε  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Ναι και εγώ προσπάθησα να κάνω αντίστοιχη μόντα, αλλά και πάλι περνούσα από το προβληματικό σημείο :].

----------


## anka

Τι θα γίνει.... Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει access στους routers τους και μπορεί να ρίξει το γ@μω λινκ?
Κοντεύουμε τις 48 ώρες πλέων  ::  



```
C:\Users\AnKa>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn [10.87.197.161]
  3     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  ns0.danimoth.ns.awmn [10.41.229.253]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-danimoth.mernion2.awmn [10.41.228.65]
  5     3 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw.mernion2.zeropoint.awmn [10.2.109.137]
  6     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  gw-zeropoint.thista.awmn [10.2.35.129]
  7  1255 ms  1484 ms     *     gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn [10.47.134.73]
  8    28 ms    48 ms    39 ms  10.19.143.25
  9    39 ms    38 ms    72 ms  10.19.143.133
 10    33 ms    48 ms    19 ms  hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Danimoth

Έκλεισα το MerNion-2 - Zeropoint μέχρι να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## badge

```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath server.igna.awmn
 1:  axelfoley.local (10.2.86.11)                           0.137ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.badge.awmn (10.2.86.1)                          3.303ms 
 2:  gw-badge.ithaca-1.awmn (10.2.164.233)                  3.732ms 
 3:  gw-ithaca-1.rabithole.awmn (10.2.164.230)             83.439ms 
 4:  igna-rabbithole.igna.awmn (10.44.195.245)            127.490ms 
 5:  server.igna.awmn (10.44.195.11)                      648.812ms reached
```

Εννοείται ότι τον igna απέναντι τον άκουγα μέσα από το βαρέλι να βγάζει μπουρμπουλήθρες στο VoIP.

----------


## igna

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router_1.igna.awmn [10.44.195.1]
2 2 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-rabbithole.igna.awmn [10.44.195.246]
3 2213 ms 1213 ms 1530 ms gw-rabithole.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.229]
4 513 ms 990 ms 208 ms gw-ithaca-1.badge.awmn [10.2.164.234]
5 1060 ms 578 ms 13 ms AXELFOLEY [10.2.86.11]

Trace complete.

----------


## Danimoth

> Έκλεισα το MerNion-2 - Zeropoint μέχρι να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.


Το ξανάνοιξα, είναι οκ τώρα.

----------


## antony++

> ```
> [email protected]:~$ tracepath server.igna.awmn
>  1:  axelfoley.local (10.2.86.11)                           0.137ms pmtu 1500
>  1:  router.badge.awmn (10.2.86.1)                          3.303ms 
>  2:  gw-badge.ithaca-1.awmn (10.2.164.233)                  3.732ms 
>  3:  gw-ithaca-1.rabithole.awmn (10.2.164.230)             83.439ms 
>  4:  igna-rabbithole.igna.awmn (10.44.195.245)            127.490ms 
>  5:  server.igna.awmn (10.44.195.11)                      648.812ms reached
> ```
> ...


Το πρόβλημα ήταν στο link μου με τον ithaca (awmn-9486-10553). Το απενεργοποίησα προς το παρόν και θα το κοιτάξουμε. Τρελό latency στο ping...

(Ακόμα γελάω με το axelfoley... Κορυφή!  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## badge

> (Ακόμα γελάω με το axelfoley... Κορυφή!    )


Ναι, τα άλλα τα λένε robocop, serpico, callahan, wyattearp, masterson και mpekas.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

```
 gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn [10.47.134.73]
```

A year later ακόμα εκεί είναι αυτό το reverse???  ::

----------


## acoul

ένα κακό λινκ είναι χειρότερο από ένα ανύπαρκτο λινκ !! κατεβάζουμε άμεσα διακόπτες όπου χρειάζεται ή γινόμαστε πρωτοσέλιδα σε αυτή την ενότητα. ο διακόπτης αποτελεί και καλό κίνητρο να επισπευσθούν οι όποιες διορθώσεις!  :: 


```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. orion.ozonet.awmn                 0.0%    22    0.5   0.7   0.4   4.4   0.9
    soekris2.ozonet.awmn
 2. soekris2.ozonet.awmn              0.0%    22    1.8   4.1   1.1  54.4  11.2
    gw-ozonet.memfos.awmn
 3. gw-ozonet.memfos.awmn             0.0%    22    2.5   2.6   2.0   5.3   0.7
    gw-memfos.john70.awmn
 4. router1.john70.awmn               0.0%    22    4.3   4.2   2.1  13.6   2.6
 5. gw-john70.winner.awmn             0.0%    21    3.9   6.2   2.9  24.7   5.5
 6. gw-winner.thista.awmn             0.0%    21    5.1   8.1   4.5  19.9   4.1
 7. gw-nettraptor.nikolo.awmn         9.5%    21  2338. 1500. 158.9 3923. 1038.
 8. 10.19.141.162                     0.0%    21   37.3  28.5   6.1 121.8  25.1
 9. 10.19.143.133                     0.0%    21   10.2  26.4   7.0  44.2  12.2
10. hermes.awmn                       0.0%    21   21.8  27.4   6.5 103.0  21.0
```

----------


## papako

τα pings είναι συνεχόμενα



```
C:\Documents and Settings\tirene>ping www.awmn

Pinging www.awmn [10.19.143.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=2703ms TTL=55
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=297ms TTL=55
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=787ms TTL=55
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=2363ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 10.19.143.13:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 297ms, Maximum = 2703ms, Average = 1537ms

C:\Documents and Settings\tirene>ping www.awmn

Pinging www.awmn [10.19.143.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=988ms TTL=55
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=55
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 10.19.143.13:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 8ms, Maximum = 988ms, Average = 498ms

C:\Documents and Settings\tirene>ping www.awmn

Pinging www.awmn [10.19.143.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.2.12.154: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 10.2.12.154: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 10.2.12.154: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 10.2.12.154: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 10.19.143.13:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\tirene>ping www.awmn

Pinging www.awmn [10.19.143.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.2.12.154: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 10.2.12.154: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 10.2.12.154: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 10.2.12.154: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 10.19.143.13:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\tirene>ping www.awmn

Pinging www.awmn [10.19.143.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=1275ms TTL=55
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=55
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=1740ms TTL=55
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=55
```


δ
δ

----------


## JB172

@papako

Κάνε ένα:


```
tracert www.awmn
```

για να δούμε τη διαδρομή

----------


## papako

```
C:\Documents and Settings\tirene>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  zyxel [10.2.156.2]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.156.1
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.2.24.193
  4    56 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.2.24.177
  5    32 ms    39 ms     2 ms  10.2.15.1
  6     5 ms     2 ms     3 ms  10.2.12.145
  7    32 ms    24 ms     4 ms  10.2.12.154
  8    59 ms    19 ms    20 ms  10.47.134.73
  9     8 ms    17 ms    39 ms  10.19.143.241
 10    54 ms    20 ms    19 ms  10.19.143.133
 11    23 ms    20 ms     7 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\tirene>ping www.awmn

Pinging www.awmn [10.19.143.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=1610ms TTL=55
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=769ms TTL=55
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=132ms TTL=55
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=3365ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 10.19.143.13:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 132ms, Maximum = 3365ms, Average = 1469ms
```

----------


## papako

με διαφορά 30''


```
C:\Documents and Settings\tirene>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  zyxel [10.2.156.2]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.156.1
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.2.24.193
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.2.24.177
  5    15 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.2.15.1
  6     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.2.12.145
  7    17 ms     4 ms    18 ms  10.2.12.154
  8  3813 ms  1663 ms   226 ms  10.47.134.73
  9   615 ms   980 ms  2620 ms  10.19.143.241
 10   552 ms    43 ms   497 ms  10.19.143.133
 11  2206 ms  2701 ms   729 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## acoul

το έχουμε πει από το πρωί. 



> ο nikolo πετάει με κάτι πεταλούδες
> και τα λινκ του ...
> ... έχουν πάει για βρούβες !!


το ζήτημα είναι ότι και όσοι έχουν λινκ μαζί του μάλλον έχουν κάποιο αντίστοιχο σύνδρομο πεταλούδας ...  ::

----------


## anka

Και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έτσι ήταν και πάλι, αλλά στου κουφού την πόρτα… πας από αλλού  ::  


```
C:\Documents and Settings\AnKa>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms     2 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     2 ms     1 ms     3 ms  gw-anka.kakalos.awmn [10.87.197.158]
  3     8 ms     2 ms     2 ms  router1.kakalos.awmn [10.87.216.65]
  4     3 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.121]
  5     7 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-sw1ggw.aries-manos.awmn [10.17.128.33]
  6     4 ms     5 ms     4 ms  gw-sw1jrb.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
  7    12 ms    10 ms     5 ms  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
  8     8 ms    17 ms    23 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  9    13 ms    10 ms    15 ms  gw-rtr2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
 10    11 ms    16 ms    12 ms  hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

Προς τους εμπλεκομένους : *ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ Ή ΑΛΛΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ Γ@$$#&*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikolo

Pinging 10.2.19.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.2.19.1: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=57
Reply from 10.2.19.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=57
Reply from 10.2.19.1: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=57
Reply from 10.2.19.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 10.2.19.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 7ms, Maximum = 20ms, Average = 11ms

ενταχει ο acoul για ποιητής καλός είναι.....

----------


## nikolo

C:\Documents and Settings\Chris>tracert 10.2.19.1

Tracing route to orion.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.nikolo.awmn [10.47.134.1]
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-nikolo.thista.awmn [10.47.134.74]
3 6 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-thista.winner.awmn [10.2.12.153]
4 16 ms 6 ms 12 ms gw-winner.john70.awmn [10.2.12.146]
5 40 ms 23 ms 6 ms router2.john70.awmn [10.2.15.2]
6 312 ms 55 ms 23 ms gw-john70.memfos.awmn [10.25.182.17]
7 25 ms 8 ms 11 ms gw-memfos.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.225]
8 16 ms 62 ms 10 ms orion.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.1]

Trace complete.

----------


## igna

Tracing route to http://www.imovies.awmn [10.19.180.9]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router_1.igna.awmn [10.44.195.1]
2 3 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-izinet.igna.awmn [10.44.195.249]
3 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-izinet.b52.awmn [10.42.44.145]
4 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-b52.aivanet.awmn [10.35.169.229]
5 9 ms 11 ms 8 ms gw-aivanet.spidercode.awmn [10.35.169.246]
6 366 ms 157 ms 129 ms gw-nvak.rf.awmn [10.14.145.166]
7 263 ms 283 ms 188 ms gw-wolfpack.jchr.awmn [10.21.128.154]
8 382 ms 728 ms 114 ms gw-jchr.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.242]
9 474 ms 124 ms 100 ms ftp.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.9]

Trace complete.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

```
Tracing route to orion.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.42.53.1
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.42.53.233
  3     7 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.30.64.45
  4     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.44.207.245
  5     3 ms     2 ms     3 ms  10.44.207.250
  6   406 ms    41 ms   128 ms  gw-babisbabis.rabbithole.awmn [10.44.199.53]
  7   542 ms   674 ms   567 ms  igna-rabbithole.igna.awmn [10.44.195.245]
  8   331 ms   421 ms   224 ms  gw-igna.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.213]
  9   756 ms   174 ms   264 ms  wrap-1.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.5]
 10   814 ms   777 ms   764 ms  gw-katsaros.ozonet.awmn [10.2.44.254]
 11  1005 ms   801 ms  1119 ms  orion.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.1]
```


To προβλημα παρατηρειται αναμεσα στο λινκ babisbabis-rabbithole
To κακο ειναι διαβαζοντας αυτο



> Από σήμερα (20/4/200 λειτουργεί στη Πετρούπολη BGP confederation, με AS #14630.
> 
> Οι κόμβοι που συμμετέχουν είναι οι:
> 
> #4488 geosia
> #4875 fencer
> #5446 babisbabis
> #6985 igna
> #10553 rabbithole
> #12934 varonos


Βgp AS path
10721,7311,14630,1982,3298

 ::

----------


## christopher

> To προβλημα παρατηρειται αναμεσα στο λινκ babisbabis-rabbithole
> To κακο ειναι διαβαζοντας αυτο
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Από σήμερα (20/4/200 λειτουργεί στη Πετρούπολη BGP confederation, με AS #14630.
> 
> Οι κόμβοι που συμμετέχουν είναι οι:
> ...


  ::  Το link έστρωσε και λειτουργεί κανονικά. Thanks για την ενημέρωση. Θα είναι υπό επιτήρηση.  ::

----------


## manoskol

http://10.2.37.82:8082/nodes
εγω εδώ που ειναι το olsr httpinfo pluggin σου (ειναι η ip στο router σου στο link με awpnet)
σε βλέπω με ενα link....

----------


## antony++

Ο geosia #4488 έχει χάσει ένα λινκ και είναι εκτός olsr. Γι'αυτό.

----------


## mojiro

```
[email protected]:~# tracepath www.imovies.awmn
 1:  peggyzina.mojiro.awmn (10.86.87.129)                   0.097ms pmtu 1496
 1:  gw-peggyzina.mojiro.awmn (10.86.87.130)                0.803ms
 2:  gw-mojiro.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.109)                 1.716ms
 3:  gw-xrisoula.seaman.awmn (10.86.87.67)                  4.284ms
 4:  gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn (10.32.55.202)               5.425ms
 5:  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn (10.42.60.22)                  8.248ms
 6:  10.19.167.250 (10.19.167.250)                        155.904ms
 7:  gw-kyrfot.7bpm.awmn (10.19.180.254)                  300.067ms
 8:  www.imovies.awmn (10.19.180.10)                      345.870ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1496 hops 8 back 8
[email protected]:~#
```

  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

zouper !

----------


## mojiro

```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.49.226.36
 1:  peggyzina.mojiro.awmn (10.86.87.129)                   0.102ms pmtu 1496
 1:  gw-peggyzina.mojiro.awmn (10.86.87.130)                0.712ms
 2:  gw-petzi.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.113)                  1.682ms
 3:  gw-xrisoula.sw1hfq.awmn (10.86.87.75)                  3.229ms
 4:  router2.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.85)                     4.135ms
 5:  gw-sw1hfq.aries-manos.awmn (10.17.128.17)              5.510ms
 6:  gw-aries-manos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.17.128.34)              5.936ms
 7:  gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)                 9.703ms
 8:  router2.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.71)                    9.251ms
 9:  gw-kakalos.anka.awmn (10.87.197.157)                  11.714ms
10:  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn (10.87.197.161)                 11.216ms
11:  ns0.danimoth.ns.awmn (10.41.229.253)                  28.895ms
12:  gw-danimoth.costasecs.awmn (10.41.230.74)             31.276ms
13:  gw-costasecs.gonzales13.awmn (10.41.230.89)           13.883ms
14:  gw-gonzalez13-atzo.awmn (10.41.231.94)                66.002ms
15:  int-router-3.atzo.awmn (10.40.123.32)                asymm 16 767.136ms
16:  10.14.143.73 (10.14.143.73)                          asymm 17 1358.309ms
16:  10.14.143.73 (10.14.143.73)                          asymm 17 10360.040ms
17:  gw-211-degrees.dalex.awmn (10.49.226.137)            asymm 18 1270.775ms
17:  gw-211-degrees.dalex.awmn (10.49.226.137)            asymm 18 975.191ms
17:  gw-211-degrees.dalex.awmn (10.49.226.137)            asymm 18 3114.926ms
```



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.2.114.130
 1:  peggyzina.mojiro.awmn (10.86.87.129)                   0.121ms pmtu 1496
 1:  gw-peggyzina.mojiro.awmn (10.86.87.130)                0.981ms
 2:  gw-petzi.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.113)                  1.563ms
 3:  gw-xrisoula.sw1hfq.awmn (10.86.87.75)                  3.610ms
 4:  gw-sw1hfq.koum6984.awmn (10.17.127.114)               18.893ms
 5:  gw-koum6984.noclab.awmn (10.35.251.34)                 7.412ms
 6:  gw-noc-lab.memfos.awmn (10.25.182.21)                  9.179ms
 7:  gw-memfos.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.225)                   14.015ms
 8:  gw-alexa.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.233)                   asymm  9  10.083ms
 9:  gw-ozonet.tzortzis.awmn (10.2.19.222)                asymm 10  10.770ms
10:  wrap2.tzortzis.awmn (10.2.114.10)                    asymm 11  20.727ms
```



```
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-awmn.mojiro.awmn [10.86.89.129]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-mojiro.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.109]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-xrisoula.sw1hfq.awmn [10.86.87.75]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     3 ms  router2.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.85]
  5     4 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-sw1hfq.aries-manos.awmn [10.17.128.17]
  6     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  gw-aries-manos.sw1ggw.awmn [10.17.128.34]
  7     4 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn [10.80.198.122]
  8     6 ms     6 ms     4 ms  router2.kakalos.awmn [10.87.216.71]
  9     6 ms     5 ms     8 ms  gw-kakalos.anka.awmn [10.87.197.157]
 10     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn [10.87.197.161]
 11    15 ms     7 ms     7 ms  ns0.danimoth.ns.awmn [10.41.229.253]
 12     9 ms    15 ms     7 ms  gw-danimoth.costasecs.awmn [10.41.230.74]
 13    10 ms     9 ms     7 ms  gw-costasecs.gonzales13.awmn [10.41.230.89]
 14    23 ms    10 ms    17 ms  gw-gonzalez13-atzo.awmn [10.41.231.94]
 15   751 ms   583 ms    18 ms  int-router-3.atzo.awmn [10.40.123.32]
 16  4092 ms   371 ms  3123 ms  10.14.143.73
 17  1691 ms     *      254 ms  gw-211-degrees.dalex.awmn [10.49.226.137]
 18   222 ms  1499 ms   400 ms  quest.dalex.awmn [10.49.226.36]
```

----------


## geosid

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.14.143.73 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.1]
2 2 ms 19 ms 19 ms gw-geosid.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.238]
3 37 ms 3 ms 1 ms 10.19.180.245
4 25 ms 53 ms 35 ms gw-amar.69eyes.awmn [10.34.166.67]
5 32 ms 138 ms 21 ms gw-69eyes.houseclub.awmn [10.45.169.249]
6 1903 ms 1779 ms 3029 ms 10.40.126.13
7 2246 ms 33 ms 289 ms 10.40.126.37
8 1497 ms 639 ms 1039 ms 10.40.126.10
9 879 ms 269 ms 328 ms int-router-3.atzo.awmn [10.40.123.32]
10 1898 ms 1421 ms 133 ms 10.14.143.73

----------


## geomanous

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  gw-home.geomanous.awmn -    0 |   25 |   25 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.67.173.253 -    0 |   25 |   25 |    0 |    4 |   16 |   15 |
|                           10.67.173.193 -    0 |   25 |   25 |    0 |   25 |   94 |   94 |
|                           10.19.147.241 -    0 |   25 |   25 |    0 |   24 |   63 |   15 |
|                 gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn -    0 |   25 |   25 |    0 |   23 |   47 |   31 |
|                     gw-mary.sw1hfq.awmn -    0 |   25 |   25 |    0 |   25 |   78 |   46 |
|                 gw-koum6984.sw1hfq.awmn -    8 |   25 |   23 |  171 |  917 | 1703 |  750 |
|                   gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn -    4 |   25 |   24 |  156 |  962 | 2187 |  703 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   25 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```


κατι δεν εχει παει καλα η απλως ειναι μπουκωμενο το link?

----------


## gRooV

Βασικά αυτό το trace είναι πολύ άκυρο, δεν βοηθάει.

----------


## mojiro

> Βασικά αυτό το trace είναι πολύ άκυρο, δεν βοηθάει.


σήμερα-αύριο θα έχουμε mikrotik πακετάκι για το tracepath

----------


## anka

> σήμερα-αύριο θα έχουμε mikrotik πακετάκι για το tracepath


Σήμερα... Όχι αύριο  ::  
 ::  Μπράβο Mojiro, κάτι τέτοιο θα βοηθούσε πολύ!!!

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> σήμερα-αύριο θα έχουμε mikrotik πακετάκι για το tracepath
> 
> 
> Σήμερα... Όχι αύριο  
>  Μπράβο Mojiro, κάτι τέτοιο θα βοηθούσε πολύ!!!


μπεεεεε  ::   ::  

viewtopic.php?p=515268#p515268

----------


## sokratisg

```
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn [10.32.49.18]
  3     2 ms     3 ms     1 ms  gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn [10.32.55.202]
  4   234 ms   182 ms    16 ms  10.29.79.17
  5   115 ms    40 ms    30 ms  gw-mobius.dti.awmn [10.29.79.10]
  6     9 ms     4 ms    18 ms  bridge-itox3.dti.awmn [10.37.56.243]
  7   236 ms    42 ms   179 ms  dti-outliner.outliner.awmn [10.37.61.83]
  8   144 ms    62 ms    94 ms  chaos-engine.outliner.awmn [10.37.61.2]
```

Ο Openhaimer γενικότερα έχει πρόβλημα ή είναι το συγκεκριμένο λινκ;

----------


## BladeWS

Γεια σου sok με το zabon  ::  




```
 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.bladews.awmn [10.42.81.1]
 2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-bladews.openhaimer.awmn [10.42.60.41]
 3     9 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.29.79.17
 4   120 ms    21 ms    12 ms  gw-mobius.dti.awmn [10.29.79.10]
 5    36 ms    21 ms     3 ms  bridge-itox3.dti.awmn [10.37.56.243]
 6    91 ms    13 ms    20 ms  dti-outliner.outliner.awmn [10.37.61.83]
 7    33 ms    33 ms    19 ms  chaos-engine.outliner.awmn [10.37.61.2]
```

----------


## anka

```
Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.19.147.241]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn [10.87.197.161]
  3     2 ms     8 ms     1 ms  gw-danimoth.anman.awmn [10.17.131.237]
  4    15 ms    19 ms     3 ms  gw-senius2warlock.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.254]
  5    13 ms    11 ms    17 ms  gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
  6    15 ms    18 ms    21 ms  10.87.236.10
  7     *        *     3380 ms  gw-geomanous.selete.awmn [10.19.147.229]
  8     *        *     ^C
C:\Users\AnKa>tracert www.leechers.awmn

Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.19.147.241]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.145]
  3     7 ms    10 ms    15 ms  gw-aries-manos.jako.awmn [10.17.128.38]
  4    17 ms    20 ms    19 ms  gw-jako.nasos765.awmn [10.40.190.201]
  5     9 ms    16 ms     6 ms  gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
  6     6 ms     6 ms    11 ms  10.87.236.10
  7     *     3766 ms     *     gw-geomanous.selete.awmn [10.19.147.229]
  8    19 ms    24 ms    18 ms  10.19.147.241

Trace complete.
```

----------


## geomanous

Τα ιδια παντελακη μου,
τα ιδια παντελη μου...

htts://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=521646#p521646
http://www.awmn.awmn/forum/viewtopic...521646#p521646




```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  gw-home.geomanous.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|           gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    9 |   16 |   15 |
|                 gw.megathirios.top.awmn -   13 |    8 |    7 |  500 |  656 |  891 |  500 |
|                           10.17.122.147 -   13 |    8 |    7 |  453 |  582 |  781 |  563 |
|                       dell.metalab.awmn -    0 |    7 |    7 |  438 |  598 |  937 |  500 |
|                        router.anka.awmn -    0 |    7 |    7 |  360 |  531 |  781 |  500 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```


To ξανακατεβαζω το link. Για δες τωρα...

edit: τα δυο traceroutes δεν δινουν πληρη εικονα. Μαλλον ενα tracepath θα εδινε καλυτερη εικονα... παντως με το link megathirios-top κατω φαινεται ολο πολυ καλυτερα:



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  gw-home.geomanous.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|           gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|               gw-fengi1-megathrios.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    5 |   47 |    0 |
|           gw-warlock2fengi.warlock.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    9 |   16 |   16 |
|            gw-spirosco.aries-manos.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |   15 |   32 |   32 |
|              gw-aries-manos.sw1ggw.awmn -    0 |    7 |    7 |    0 |   17 |   31 |   31 |
|                    gw-sw1ggw.makis.awmn -    0 |    7 |    7 |    0 |   13 |   16 |   15 |
|                           10.87.197.166 -    0 |    7 |    7 |    0 |   24 |   62 |   62 |
|                             10.87.197.1 -    0 |    7 |    7 |    0 |   17 |   32 |   31 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```




```
linux:~# tracepath 10.87.197.1
 1:  linux.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.101)                    0.513ms pmtu 1500
 1:  mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99)                 0.639ms 
 1:  mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99)                 1.652ms 
 2:  gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn (10.67.173.253)          2.202ms 
 3:  gw-fengi1-megathrios.awmn (10.34.71.69)                3.178ms 
 4:  gw-warlock2fengi.warlock.awmn (10.2.158.249)          16.421ms 
 5:  gw-spirosco.aries-manos.awmn (10.17.119.198)          22.523ms asymm  6 
 6:  gw-aries-manos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.17.128.34)             27.790ms asymm  7 
 7:  gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)                13.399ms asymm  8 
 8:  10.87.197.158 (10.87.197.158)                         15.100ms 
 9:  router.anka.awmn (10.87.197.1)                        11.215ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 9 back 58
```

----------


## anka

Όντος με το tracepath βλέπεις καλύτερα τι παίζει. Τώρα είναι καλύτερα.  ::  


```
Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.19.147.241]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.145] 
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-matsoulas.jako.awmn [10.40.190.210] 
  4     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-jako.nasos765.awmn [10.40.190.201] 
  5     5 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114] 
  6     5 ms     3 ms     3 ms  10.87.236.10 
  7     4 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-geomanous.selete.awmn [10.19.147.229] 
  8     4 ms     3 ms    15 ms  10.19.147.241 

Trace complete.
```

----------


## costas43gr

Για ναριξει μια ματια καποιος εδω...



> Tracing route to 10.38.125.1 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.15.158.129
> 3 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms 10.15.158.162
> 4 3 ms 3 ms 4 ms gw-thanasis.nasos765.awmn [10.15.156.202]
> 5 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms gw-nasos765.jako.awmn [10.40.190.202]
> 6 3 ms 4 ms 4 ms gw-jako.matsoulas.awmn [10.40.190.209]
> 7 16 ms 20 ms 19 ms gw-sv1gft.foxer.awmn [10.83.252.110]
> ...

----------


## dmam

Μια χαρά είναι ...  ::

----------


## anka

Μια από τα ίδια. Μήπως δεν παίζει καλά πάλι το λινκ megathirios<->selete?



```
C:\Users\AnKa>tracert www.leechers.awmn

Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.19.147.241]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.145]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-matsoulas.jako.awmn [10.40.190.210]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-jako.nasos765.awmn [10.40.190.201]
  5    73 ms    30 ms    56 ms  gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
  6    26 ms    15 ms    16 ms  10.87.236.10
  7   443 ms   117 ms   329 ms  gw-geomanous.selete.awmn [10.19.147.229]
  8   355 ms   350 ms   248 ms  10.19.147.241

Trace complete.
```



```
C:\Users\AnKa>tracert www.leechers.awmn

Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.19.147.241]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.metalab.awmn [10.87.197.150]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  wrap.metalab.awmn [10.2.33.5]
  4     5 ms     4 ms     4 ms  10.17.122.145
  5    28 ms    35 ms    13 ms  gw-senius2warlock.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.254]
  6    78 ms    22 ms    12 ms  gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
  7    63 ms    30 ms    23 ms  10.87.236.10
  8   195 ms   108 ms    71 ms  gw-geomanous.selete.awmn [10.19.147.229]
  9   223 ms   159 ms   325 ms  10.19.147.241

Trace complete.
```

----------


## geomanous

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  gw-home.geomanous.awmn -    3 |   34 |   33 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|           gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn -    0 |   33 |   33 |    0 |    1 |   16 |   16 |
|                 gw.megathirios.top.awmn -    0 |   33 |   33 |    0 |   16 |   94 |   15 |
|                           10.17.122.147 -    0 |   33 |   33 |    0 |   31 |  110 |   16 |
|                       dell.metalab.awmn -    0 |   33 |   33 |    0 |   31 |   94 |   31 |
|                        router.anka.awmn -    0 |   33 |   33 |    0 |   37 |  375 |   31 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```



```
linux:~# tracepath 10.87.197.1
 1:  linux.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.101)                    0.455ms pmtu 1500
 1:  mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99)                 1.685ms 
 1:  mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99)                 0.607ms 
 2:  gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn (10.67.173.253)          4.219ms 
 3:  gw.megathirios.top.awmn (10.67.173.193)               48.402ms 
 4:  10.17.122.147 (10.17.122.147)                         49.517ms 
 5:  dell.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.16)                        41.934ms 
 6:  router.anka.awmn (10.87.197.1)                        35.528ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 6 back 59
```


Δεν υπαρχει ασυμμετρια (οπως την αλλη φορα) αλλα η αιτια του κακου φαινεται να ειναι παλι η ιδια.
.....
κανενα σχολιο παραπανω ομως γιατι θα γινω κακος!

p.s. αυτην την φορα δεν το κοβω το link γιατι εχει πολυ κινηση και ισως φταιει αυτο για τα τραγικα response. Αν νομιζεις οτι ειναι για τα μπαζα η επικοινωνια να το ξαναδω.

----------


## compiler

Κατι μου λέει πως το traffic εχει ανέβει γενικά πολύ στο awmn και περιμένουμε όλοι πως και πώς το N να γίνει operational !

----------


## magman

Λιγότερα Links ανα κόμβο, μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα  ::   :: 
Αλήθεια, όταν γίνει αυτό... τα ΑP θα παίζουν σε Α ?  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Κουκουρουκου Νιντζα

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχουν κόμβοι που έχουν ελάχιστο traffic. Δεν είναι το θέμα η χωρητικότητας αλλά του γεγονότος ότι το traffic συγκεντρώνεται στα "βραχυκυκλώματα" και τους υπερκόμβους. Αυτό δε θα αλλάξει ακόμη και αν πάμε σε n. Ποτέ δεν άλλαξε - ούτε όταν πήγαμε απο b σε a...

Τα AP δε μπορεί να παίζουν σε 802.11a γιατί το n θα είναι στην ίδια συχνότητα και θα τα πατάει.

----------


## mojiro

> Υπάρχουν κόμβοι που έχουν ελάχιστο traffic. Δεν είναι το θέμα η χωρητικότητας αλλά του γεγονότος ότι το traffic συγκεντρώνεται στα "βραχυκυκλώματα" και τους υπερκόμβους. Αυτό δε θα αλλάξει ακόμη και αν πάμε σε n. Ποτέ δεν άλλαξε - ούτε όταν πήγαμε από b σε a...
> 
> Τα AP δε μπορεί να παίζουν σε 802.11a γιατί το n θα είναι στην ίδια συχνότητα και θα τα πατάει.


κάνεις λάθος!

Ο εκλεκτός θα καταφέρει να το αλλάξει φέρνοντας γαλήνη ανάμεσα στα routers  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

σιγά μην μπουκωσανε τα a links άλλα πράματα φταίνε no εναλακτικες διαδρομές μπαζολινκ του κερατά και royterboards τώρα για το τελευταίο θα γίνει πανικός αλλά thats it

----------


## fengi1

> σιγά μην μπουκωσανε τα a links άλλα πράματα φταίνε *no εναλακτικες* διαδρομές *μπαζολινκ* του κερατά και *royterboards* τώρα για το τελευταίο θα γίνει πανικός αλλά thats it


+++++++++++  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από GOLDEN DRAGON
> 
> σιγά μην μπουκωσανε τα a links άλλα πράματα φταίνε *no εναλακτικες* διαδρομές *μπαζολινκ* του κερατά και *royterboards* τώρα για το τελευταίο θα γίνει πανικός αλλά thats it
> 
> 
> +++++++++++


-------------  ::

----------


## fengi1

Για τι βρε παπακαρχαρια. Καλα δε τα λεει ο ανθρωπος.  ::  
*εναλακτικες διαδρομες* = εξυπνες διαδρομες που λεει και ο φιλος μου ο Kωστας. Σαν αυτη που εβγαλε το κουμπαρακι μου χτες



> από geosid την Σάβ Σεπ 13, 2008 9:07 pm
> ...Το καλο ειναι οτι ηρθαν κοντα μου κομβοι που ειχα μακρυα ( πχ sokratisg ) ηταν 12 hop μακρυα μου . τωρα ειναι 1...


*μπαζολινκ* = αυτα που παιζουν ccq 40 /50 και εχουν ανοικτο το routing. Kαι δεν ειναι λιγα.
*royterboards* = που κανεις bw test και πανε 11 mb/s.

----------


## anka

> Για τι βρε παπακαρχαρια. Καλα δε τα λεει ο ανθρωπος.  
> *εναλακτικες διαδρομες* = εξυπνες διαδρομες που λεει και ο φιλος μου ο Kωστας. Σαν αυτη που εβγαλε το κουμπαρακι μου χτες
> 
> 
> 
> 
> από geosid την Σάβ Σεπ 13, 2008 9:07 pm
> ...Το καλο ειναι οτι ηρθαν κοντα μου κομβοι που ειχα μακρυα ( πχ sokratisg ) ηταν 12 hop μακρυα μου . τωρα ειναι 1...
> 
> ...


Αυτο ειναι ο ορισμος του "βραχυκυκλώματα"



> Δεν είναι το θέμα η χωρητικότητας αλλά του γεγονότος ότι το traffic συγκεντρώνεται στα "βραχυκυκλώματα" και τους υπερκόμβους.

----------


## harrylaos

Για την ισχυ, στα λινκ των 10-15 χιλιομετρων ουδεις λογος!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> Για την ισχυ, στα λινκ των 10-15 χιλιομετρων ουδεις λογος!


αν δεν θες μακρινα πρεπει να ψησης τη γειτονια σου κτιριο παρα κτιριο να γινουν κομβοι και να βγαλεις μαζι τους λινκ  ::  με μηδεν ισχυ και τελεια οπτικη.

----------


## harrylaos

Εγω προτεινω μεγαλυτερα πιατα και λιγοτερη ισχυ παρα 80αρια και φουλ ισχυ ειδικα για τετοια λινκ - το ξερετε αλλωστε.
Ειδικα για οτι περναει πανω απο το Κεντρο.
Δεν λεω, καλα ειναι τα 1 hop και τα λοιπα, αλλα θα προτιμουσα 10 hop για να παω, παρα ενα hop για ολους και με φουλ ισχυ.

----------


## geomanous

Συμφωνω με τον harrylao. Τα link που μπουμπουνιζουν ειναι ωρολογιακη βομβα για το δικτυο και λογω παρεμβολων και λογω νομιμοτητας....

Πιστευω ομως οτι ειμαστε εκτος θεματος και καλυτερα να μην φλυαρουμε εδω γι' αυτο. 
Θα μπορουσε να ανοιχτει ενα τετοιο θεμα για συζητηση αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολοι ξερουμε που και πως αυτο θα καταληξει....  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Εγω φροντιζω να μην σερνομαι.

----------


## bedazzled

> *εξυπνες διαδρομες* που λεει και ο ........


Έλεος βρε Αντώνη με αυτά τα κλισέ...




> *royterboards* = που κανεις bw test και πανε 11 mb/s.


Εγώ άλλα είδα πάντως... μάλλον λες για τα παλιά ro*u*terboard.  ::

----------


## fengi1

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> *εξυπνες διαδρομες* που λεει και ο ........
> 
> 
> Έλεος βρε Αντώνη με αυτά τα κλισέ...


τσιμπας εεε  ::  




> *royterboards* = που κανεις bw test και πανε 11 mb/s.


γιατι τα αλαξαν με καινουργια ; Ξερεις ποσοι παιζουν με RB-133 .

----------


## anka

> Δεν υπαρχει ασυμμετρια (οπως την αλλη φορα) αλλα η αιτια του κακου φαινεται να ειναι παλι η ιδια.
> .....
> κανενα σχολιο παραπανω ομως γιατι θα γινω κακος!
> 
> p.s. αυτην την φορα δεν το κοβω το link γιατι εχει πολυ κινηση και ισως φταιει αυτο για τα τραγικα response. Αν νομιζεις οτι ειναι για τα μπαζα η επικοινωνια να το ξαναδω.




```
C:\Users\AnKa>tracert www.leechers.awmn

Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.19.147.241]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.metalab.awmn [10.87.197.150]
  3     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  wrap.metalab.awmn [10.2.33.5]
  4    49 ms    56 ms    14 ms  10.17.122.145
  5     5 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-top.senius.awmn [10.2.173.109]
  6     5 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
  7    33 ms    11 ms     5 ms  10.87.236.10
  8   418 ms   736 ms   205 ms  gw-geomanous.selete.awmn [10.19.147.229]
  9   239 ms   207 ms   183 ms  10.19.147.241

Trace complete.
```

Geomanous κανε ενα traceroute και απο την μερια σου. Νομιζω οτι παλι τα ιδια εχουμε.

----------


## geomanous

Σημερα φαινεται λιγο πιο μπερδεμενη η κατασταση:




> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> | WinMTR statistics |
> | Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> | gw-home.geomanous.awmn - 0 | 51 | 51 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
> | gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn - 0 | 51 | 51 | 0 | 1 | 16 | 0 |
> | gw.megathirios.top.awmn - 0 | 51 | 51 | 0 | 1 | 31 | 15 |
> | 10.17.122.173 - 0 | 50 | 50 | 0 | 4 | 16 | 0 |
> | 10.80.190.122 - 0 | 50 | 50 | 0 | 9 | 31 | 0 |
> ...





> linux:~# tracepath 10.87.197.1
> 1: linux.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.101) 0.509ms pmtu 1500
> 1: mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99) 1.730ms 
> 1: mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99) 0.560ms 
> 2: gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn (10.67.173.253) 57.340ms 
> 3: gw.megathirios.top.awmn (10.67.173.193) 3.622ms 
> 4: 10.17.122.173 (10.17.122.173) 8.492ms asymm 6 
> 5: 10.80.190.122 (10.80.190.122) 7.608ms asymm 6 
> 6: gw-aries-manos.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.128.1 45.778ms asymm 7 
> ...


ενω το λινκ που μεχρι τωρα προκαλουσε τη ζημια φαινεται να λειτουργει ομαλα:



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  gw-home.geomanous.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|           gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                 gw.megathirios.top.awmn -    0 |   31 |   31 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```


Δεν ξερω τι γινεται σημερα. Αργει πολυ να απαντησει το traceroute και το tracepath...


UPDATE:



```
linux:~# traceroute 10.87.197.1
traceroute to 10.87.197.1 (10.87.197.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99)  0.509 ms  0.396 ms  1.542 ms
 2  gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn (10.67.173.253)  2.712 ms  4.867 ms  6.414 ms
 3  gw.megathirios.top.awmn (10.67.173.193)  6.418 ms  7.331 ms  7.327 ms
 4  10.17.122.147 (10.17.122.147)  7.306 ms  8.882 ms  9.555 ms
 5  dell.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.16)  9.557 ms  9.537 ms  11.858 ms
 6  router.anka.awmn (10.87.197.1)  18.646 ms  15.326 ms  15.282 ms
```

κατι αλλαξε και φαινεται πολυ καλυτερα... τι αλλαξε??? Εγω παντως δεν πειραξα τιποτα ουτε στο megathirio, ουτε καπου αλλου

----------


## badge

Τι έχουμε εδώ; Από μένα μέχρι τη Βανέσα με αναπηρικό καροτσάκι  ::  



```
robocop:~# tracepath vanessa.thelaz.awmn
 1:  robocop.badge.awmn (10.2.86.2)                         0.076ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.badge.awmn (10.2.86.1)                          3.408ms
 2:  gw-badge.ithaca-1.awmn (10.2.164.233)                  3.786ms
 3:  gw-ithaca-1.rabithole.awmn (10.2.164.230)              7.553ms
 4:  gw-rabbithole.igna.awmn (10.44.195.245)               10.034ms
 5:  gw-igna.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.213)                   85.737ms
 6:  wrap-3.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.25)                     94.178ms
 7:  gw-katsaros.gvaf.awmn (10.2.44.222)                   85.701ms
 8:  gw-gvaf.sbolis.awmn (10.2.38.230)                     83.696ms
 9:  gw-sbolis.thelaz.awmn (10.2.18.246)                  142.156ms
```

http://smokeping.badge.awmn/?target=AWMN.Vanessa

----------


## geomanous

```
linux:/# tracepath 10.19.143.130
 1:  linux.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.101)                    0.483ms pmtu 1500
 1:  mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99)                 0.605ms 
 1:  mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99)                 1.616ms 
 2:  dti (10.37.56.99)                                      1.481ms 
 3:  bridge-itox2.dti.awmn (10.37.56.242)                   2.973ms 
 4:  gw-dti.ayis.awmn (10.37.56.158)                        2.810ms 
 5:  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)                    2542.255ms 
 5:  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)                    1389.233ms 
 5:  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)                    2434.869ms 
 5:  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)                    2522.427ms 
 5:  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)                    3581.275ms 
 9:  vpn-out.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.130)                   176.896ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 9 back 58
```

Απο χτες με τη βροχη εγινε αυτο.

update: γενικως εχει γινει ενας ψιλοχαμος... ολο αλλαζουν διαδρομες και παντα καποια σερνεται  ::  κριμα

----------


## geomanous

```
linux:/# tracepath 10.19.143.130
 1:  linux.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.101)                    0.483ms pmtu 1500
 1:  mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99)                 0.582ms 
 1:  mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99)                 1.668ms 
 2:  dti (10.37.56.99)                                      1.269ms 
 3:  bridge-itox2.dti.awmn (10.37.56.242)                   2.930ms 
 4:  gw-dti.ayis.awmn (10.37.56.158)                        3.716ms 
 5:  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)                     25.953ms 
 6:  rtr1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.161)                       20.189ms 
 7:  vpn-out.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.130)                    23.551ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 58
```

Καλυτερα τωρα.... Περιεργο ομως, πολυ "ηρεμια" σημερα... Κανεις αλλος δεν εχει δει προβληματα στο δικτυο?

----------


## geomanous

```
linux:~# traceroute 10.19.143.130 -n
traceroute to 10.19.143.130 (10.19.143.130), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  10.37.67.99  0.228 ms  0.330 ms  0.312 ms
 2  10.37.56.99  1.956 ms  1.795 ms  7.071 ms
 3  10.37.56.242  7.068 ms  7.060 ms  7.041 ms
 4  10.37.56.158  9.606 ms  9.634 ms  10.695 ms
 5  10.19.143.25  167.999 ms  168.040 ms  168.319 ms
 6  10.19.143.161  168.311 ms  168.966 ms  170.059 ms
 7  10.19.143.130  171.670 ms  175.731 ms  175.657 ms
```

Εγω τα γραφω... τωρα απο κει και περα...

----------


## spirosco

Ελα να ξεκολαμε κανα bgp σιγα-σιγα


```
BGP routing table entry for 10.146.210.0/24
Paths: (2 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.17.119.198 10.17.119.249 10.17.119.252 10.17.119.253 10.17.119.254
  633 2125 3507 8580 8580 4704 2036 14589
    10.17.119.230 from 10.17.119.230 (10.17.121.2)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Wed Oct  1 08:46:58 2008

  2581 8266 12088 13133 7736 3507 8580 8580 4704 2036 14589
    10.17.119.198 from 10.17.119.198 (10.17.128.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Wed Oct  1 08:41:18 2008
```

Το 10.146.210.0/24 προς το παρον ειναι στην Ευβοια και δεν εχει μετακομισει ακομη Πατησσια/Γαλατσι  ::

----------


## acoul

τι πείραξες μάτια μου και έφυγε όλη η ACN? ούτε η μαύρη τρύπα του cern ...

----------


## spirosco

Φυσικα υπαρχει και αυτο μεχρι να διορθωσει ο υπευθυνος το οποιο λαθος


```
ip as-path access-list 14589 deny _14589$
ip as-path access-list 14589 permit .*
```

----------


## acoul

> ... να διορθωσει ο υπευθυνος ...


υπάρχει τέτοιο είδος στο Ελλάντα; ντεν τόξερα ...

----------


## JB172

Το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε.
Για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο και μετά από κάμποσα reboot δεν έστρωνε με καμμία κυβέρνηση.
Δεν έκανε καν connect στην port 2605.
Χρειάστηκε να ξαναπεραστούν τα αρχεία bgpd.conf και zebra.conf στον router του Harrylaos.



```
BGP routing table entry for 10.146.210.0/24
Paths: (2 available, best #2, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.22.11.194 10.22.11.198 10.22.11.202 10.22.11.206 10.42.69.246
  2628 8506 6041 6041 6041 7524 8590 50072 50035
    10.22.11.198 from 10.22.11.198 (213.5.161.34)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Wed Oct  1 10:14:37 2008

  416 8506 6041 6041 6041 7524 8590 50072 50035
    10.2.15.185 from 10.2.15.185 (10.2.15.3)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Wed Oct  1 10:14:28 2008
```

----------


## spirosco

Ευχαριστουμε για την ταχυτατη αντιδραση  ::

----------


## RpMz

```
Tracing route to www.imovies.awmn [10.19.180.10]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw.rpmz.awmn [10.70.115.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-rpmz.miltosz.awmn [10.70.115.66]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-miltosz.dait.awmn [10.46.79.237]
  4     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  alix-2.dait.awmn [10.46.79.6]
  5     3 ms     9 ms     2 ms  gw-dait.makaras.awmn [10.46.79.250]
  6     5 ms     7 ms     3 ms  wrap.makaras.awmn [10.47.154.5]
  7    17 ms     5 ms     7 ms  gw-makaras.mkar.awmn [10.19.162.249]
  8     4 ms     2 ms    29 ms  rb532.mkar.awmn [10.19.162.10]
  9     *        6 ms     6 ms  askey.mkar.awmn [10.19.162.130]
 10     *        *       41 ms  gw-mkar.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.230]
 11     8 ms    12 ms    24 ms  10.19.180.10

Trace complete.
```

Ο κόμβος mkar ας κοιτάξει λίγο τα link του...

----------


## 7bpm

> Ο κόμβος mkar ας κοιτάξει λίγο τα link του...


Κάτι πρέπει να παίζει μεταξύ του RB532 και του Wrap στον κόμβο του mkar.


```
Tracing route to gw.rpmz.awmn [10.70.115.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.1]
  2     *        *        3 ms  gw-7bpm.mkar.awmn [10.19.180.229]
  3     3 ms     3 ms     1 ms  rb532a.mkar.awmn [10.19.162.129]
  4    25 ms    14 ms    21 ms  wrap.mkar.awmn [10.19.162.5]
  5    39 ms    37 ms    35 ms  gw-mkar.makaras.awmn [10.19.162.250]
  6    36 ms     3 ms     6 ms  rb133.makaras.awmn [10.47.154.6]
  7     3 ms     4 ms     3 ms  gw-makaras.dait.awmn [10.46.79.249]
  8     3 ms     3 ms     6 ms  rb532a.dait.awmn [10.46.79.5]
  9    10 ms     5 ms     5 ms  10.46.79.238
 10    40 ms    72 ms    91 ms  gw.rpmz.awmn [10.70.115.1]

Trace complete.
```

Acoul, μπορείς να το κοιτάξεις λιγάκι;

----------


## acoul

noted <-- OS remote upgrade planed later today.

----------


## 7bpm

@ Acoul Thank you! Ενημέρωσε μας με τις οποίες εξελίξεις. 

@RpMz Αυτή την στιγμή που το link 7bpm <-> mkar είναι down η διαδρομή από τον κόμβο μου στο router σου είναι μια λιγότερα hops!


```
Tracing route to gw.rpmz.awmn [10.70.115.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-7bpm.jchr.awmn [10.19.180.241]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-jchr.tzavil.awmn [10.14.148.250]
  4     3 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-tzavil.donalt.awmn [10.69.217.250]
  5     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-donalt.diamantis.awmn [10.66.178.98]
  6     3 ms     4 ms     2 ms  gw-diamantis.polinux.awmn [10.66.178.102]
  7     4 ms    10 ms     5 ms  gw.rpmz.awmn [10.70.115.1]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## JB172

Χμ. Περίεργο όμως αυτό.
Έπρεπε το bgp να επιλέξει την πιο σύντομη διαδρομή.

----------


## 7bpm

> Χμ. Περίεργο όμως αυτό.
> Έπρεπε το bgp να επιλέξει την πιο σύντομη διαδρομή.


Θα κάτσω σήμερα να βάλω Quagga στο v. 3.13 που έχω.

----------


## JB172

Save the routing.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Χμ. Περίεργο όμως αυτό.
> Έπρεπε το bgp να επιλέξει την πιο σύντομη διαδρομή.


auto kanei, ta AS mas endiaferoun oxi ta hops <-- sorry gia ta greeklish, my terminal here does not support Greek.

----------


## JB172

Yeap. Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, έχεις δίκιο.
Βιάστηκα πριν.  ::  
Αλλά η quagga δεν θα του κάνει κακό.

----------


## geosid

```
C:\Documents and Settings\giorgos>tracert 10.80.195.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.80.195.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.1]
  2     2 ms     3 ms    <1 ms  10.38.135.41
  3     8 ms     8 ms    10 ms  10.38.135.38
  4    38 ms    19 ms     4 ms  10.80.231.25
  5     5 ms     3 ms     2 ms  10.80.195.202
  6     8 ms     9 ms    11 ms  gw-adsl.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.1]
  7    31 ms    19 ms    25 ms  gmes-voip.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.242]
  8    26 ms    21 ms    14 ms  10.80.183.82
  9     7 ms     5 ms     6 ms  10.80.195.202
 10    28 ms    39 ms    88 ms  gw-adsl.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.1]
 11    25 ms    60 ms    63 ms  gmes-voip.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.242]
 12   749 ms    46 ms    22 ms  10.80.183.82
 13    25 ms    33 ms    47 ms  10.80.195.202
 14    74 ms    48 ms    33 ms  gw-adsl.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.1]
 15    31 ms    27 ms    56 ms  gmes-voip.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.242]
 16    37 ms    59 ms    82 ms  10.80.183.82
 17    36 ms    62 ms    34 ms  10.80.195.202
 18    63 ms    78 ms    61 ms  gw-adsl.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.1]
 19    35 ms    47 ms    39 ms  gmes-voip.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.242]
 20    65 ms    45 ms    60 ms  10.80.183.82
 21    40 ms    43 ms    52 ms  10.80.195.202
 22    46 ms    42 ms    41 ms  gw-adsl.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.1]
 23    30 ms    65 ms    49 ms  gmes-voip.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.242]
 24   107 ms    70 ms    36 ms  10.80.183.82
 25    66 ms    30 ms    45 ms  10.80.195.202
 26    38 ms    44 ms    29 ms  gw-adsl.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.1]
 27    52 ms    75 ms    72 ms  gmes-voip.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.242]
```

me τετοιες loopes επρεπε να γινω dj

----------


## fengi1

mpazo-dj  ::  ή καλυτερα χορευτρια  ::

----------


## papashark

> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\giorgos>tracert 10.80.195.1
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.80.195.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.1]
>   2     2 ms     3 ms    <1 ms  10.38.135.41
>   3     8 ms     8 ms    10 ms  10.38.135.38
>   4    38 ms    19 ms     4 ms  10.80.231.25
> ...


Πρόσεξε να δεις, το 10.80.195.1 απλά ΔΕΝ υπάρχει. Οπότε έπεσες σε ένα default route που σε σπρώχνει προς ένα άλλο κόμβο, που με την σειρά του λόγο BGP σε προωθεί στην συνέχεια.

Στην ουσία δεν είναι η τυπική λούμπα, αφού όλες οι υπαρκτές δνσεις του κόβμου ήταν ορατές από τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα. Οποτε και να ξαναδοκιμάσεις, θα φτάνεις κανονικά στην .254 που είναι ο βασικός ρούτερ, αλλά θα λουπάρεις πάντα στην .1

Εγώ δεν βλέπω ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, αλλά το πρόβλημα που εχεις είναι ότι δεν έχεις απάντηση ότι δεν υπάρχει η ΙΡ που θες να δεις.

Ασε που πολλές φορές οι λούπες που βλέπουμε, δεν δημιουργούν πραγματικό πρόβλημα στην δρομολόγηση, αφού είναι αποτέλεσμα κόμβων που πέφτουν και απλά παραμένει το φάντασμα του ΑS τους στο δίκτυο, και εκεί αντί να σου απαντέι το tracert "No route to host" επειδή δεν θα ξέρει που είναι η ΙΡ που ζήτησες, σου απαντάει "πάρε φραπέ και άμα σηκωθεί νωρίς ο κόμβος εγώ θα φτάσω μια μέρα"...  ::

----------


## papashark

Πάντως εδώ και λίγη ώρα έχει πολύ ωραία loops πάνω από το Φάληρο.

Νομίζω mirage2000 πρέπει να είναι

----------


## acoul

```
1. rt220b.ozonet.awmn                0.0%    16    0.2   0.3   0.2   0.8   0.2
 2. gw-ozonet.merlggeo.awmn           0.0%    16    0.6   1.4   0.6   2.7   0.7
 3. gw-merlggeo.rabbithole.awmn       0.0%    15    1.5   4.8   1.2  28.1   6.8
 4. gw-rabithole.ithaca-1.awmn        0.0%    15  261.3 155.0  45.6 261.3  56.7
 5. gw-petros-5.top.awmn              0.0%    15  243.8 181.6  76.6 318.0  60.9
 6. hermes.awmn                       0.0%    15  173.4 153.6  54.8 415.7  83.1
```

οι μαύρες τρύπες ...

----------


## mojiro

> ```
> 1. rt220b.ozonet.awmn                0.0%    16    0.2   0.3   0.2   0.8   0.2
>  2. gw-ozonet.merlggeo.awmn           0.0%    16    0.6   1.4   0.6   2.7   0.7
>  3. gw-merlggeo.rabbithole.awmn       0.0%    15    1.5   4.8   1.2  28.1   6.8
>  4. gw-rabithole.ithaca-1.awmn        0.0%    15  261.3 155.0  45.6 261.3  56.7
>  5. gw-petros-5.top.awmn              0.0%    15  243.8 181.6  76.6 318.0  60.9
>  6. hermes.awmn                       0.0%    15  173.4 153.6  54.8 415.7  83.1
> ```
> 
> οι μαύρες τρύπες ...


offtopic...

γράφτο εδώ
http://www.lhcconcerns.com/LHCConcerns/ ... /index.php
για να βρεις λύση

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\giorgos>tracert 10.80.195.1
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.80.195.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.1]
>   2     2 ms     3 ms    <1 ms  10.38.135.41
>   3     8 ms     8 ms    10 ms  10.38.135.38
>   4    38 ms    19 ms     4 ms  10.80.231.25
> ...



Εγώ λέω να καταργήσουμε και τους DNS να είμαστε τουλάχιστον ομοιόμορφα.

----------


## papashark

Πάντως η 10.80.195.1 δεν υπάρχει (αλλά υπάρχει default route  ::  )

----------


## B52

> Πάντως η 10.80.195.1 δεν υπάρχει (αλλά υπάρχει default route  )




```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.80.195.1
traceroute to 10.80.195.1 (10.80.195.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  mtik.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  2.819 ms  0.888 ms  0.720 ms
 2  gw-b52.hook.awmn (10.42.44.209)  2.240 ms  1.812 ms  2.210 ms
 3  10.84.230.249 (10.84.230.249)  1.997 ms  3.562 ms  3.231 ms
 4  gw-vassilis.viper7gr.awmn (10.80.190.122)  3.325 ms  6.573 ms  1.409 ms
 5  gw-viper7gr.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.121)  4.612 ms  3.665 ms  4.955 ms
 6  gw-adsl.hellascom.awmn (10.80.193.1)  8.681 ms  31.148 ms  13.519 ms
 7  10.80.193.242 (10.80.193.242)  6.868 ms  17.899 ms  18.289 ms
 8  10.80.235.201 (10.80.235.201)  18.455 ms  9.615 ms  15.674 ms
 9  gw-viper7gr.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.121)  9.775 ms  15.691 ms  15.398 ms
10  gw-adsl.hellascom.awmn (10.80.193.1)  12.891 ms  9.417 ms  19.202 ms
11  10.80.193.242 (10.80.193.242)  17.745 ms  14.373 ms  22.760 ms
12  10.80.235.201 (10.80.235.201)  35.095 ms  38.307 ms  15.158 ms
13  * gw-viper7gr.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.121)  12.604 ms  22.527 ms
14  gw-adsl.hellascom.awmn (10.80.193.1)  37.450 ms  19.424 ms  18.994 ms
15  10.80.193.242 (10.80.193.242)  21.640 ms  15.705 ms  16.364 ms
16  10.80.235.201 (10.80.235.201)  15.823 ms  67.636 ms  35.822 ms
17  gw-viper7gr.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.121)  19.568 ms  17.365 ms  21.586 ms
18  gw-adsl.hellascom.awmn (10.80.193.1)  19.900 ms  24.569 ms  26.985 ms
19  10.80.193.242 (10.80.193.242)  27.195 ms  28.653 ms  38.540 ms
20  10.80.235.201 (10.80.235.201)  23.252 ms  32.399 ms  32.451 ms
21  gw-viper7gr.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.121)  33.589 ms  149.930 ms *
22  gw-adsl.hellascom.awmn (10.80.193.1)  30.558 ms  29.353 ms  28.051 ms
23  10.80.193.242 (10.80.193.242)  32.701 ms  25.723 ms  28.923 ms
24  10.80.235.201 (10.80.235.201)  41.251 ms  41.724 ms  33.546 ms
25  gw-viper7gr.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.121)  39.788 ms  23.078 ms  53.596 ms
26  gw-adsl.hellascom.awmn (10.80.193.1)  33.598 ms  38.169 ms  30.152 ms
27  10.80.193.242 (10.80.193.242)  30.971 ms  28.297 ms  31.237 ms
28  10.80.235.201 (10.80.235.201)  21.321 ms  25.864 ms  33.891 ms
29  gw-viper7gr.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.121)  32.770 ms  46.159 ms  24.503 ms
30  gw-adsl.hellascom.awmn (10.80.193.1)  32.447 ms *  32.784 ms
```

πως δεν υφαρχει.... υφαρχει υφαρχει...  ::

----------


## Vigor

Ορίστε και η λύση:
*Routing Table για Internet σε ΜΤ 2.9.27*
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=27853 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=27853 Internet

----------


## papashark

> Ορίστε και η λύση:
> *Routing Table για Internet σε ΜΤ 2.9.27*
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=27853 Wireless
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=27853 Internet


Δίκιο έχεις αλλά δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο. Πρέπει να βάλω τον κώλο μου κάτω να κάνω μπόλικες αλλαγές και βαριέμαιιιιιι

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Ορίστε και η λύση:
> *Routing Table για Internet σε ΜΤ 2.9.27*
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=27853 Wireless
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=27853 Internet
> 
> 
> Δίκιο έχεις αλλά δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο. Πρέπει να βάλω τον κώλο μου κάτω να κάνω μπόλικες αλλαγές και βαριέμαιιιιιι


Φτού σου βρε, Φτού σου  ::  
Σε διαβάζουνε και νέοι. Έτσι δίνεις το καλό παράδειγμα;  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> ...


Προτίνω μαστίγομα και μάλιστα γρήγορα  ::

----------


## anka

```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.awmn
 1:  anka-desktop.local (10.87.197.107)                     0.189ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.anka.awmn (10.87.197.1)                         0.893ms 
 1:  router.anka.awmn (10.87.197.1)                         0.692ms 
 2:  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn (10.87.197.161)                  2.763ms 
 3:  wrap2.danimoth.awmn (10.41.229.247)                    3.825ms 
 4:  gw-danimoth.anman.awmn (10.17.131.237)                60.023ms 
 5:  gw-anman.senius.awmn (10.2.173.101)                  313.525ms 
 6:  gw-senius.top.awmn (10.2.173.110)                    324.262ms 
 7:  hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13)                           302.756ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 58
```

Από anman και μετά με τίποτα....

----------


## acoul

```
 1. rt220b.ozonet.awmn                0.0%     3    0.3   0.3   0.3   0.3   0.0
 2. gw-ozonet.merlggeo.awmn           0.0%     3    0.6   0.7   0.6   0.7   0.0
 3. 10.2.183.130                      0.0%     3    0.7   0.9   0.7   1.2   0.2
 4. gw-merlggeo.rabbithole.awmn       0.0%     2    1.2   1.6   1.2   2.0   0.6
 5. gw-rabithole.ithaca-1.awmn        0.0%     2  266.0 256.2 246.4 266.0  13.8
 6. gw-petros-5.top.awmn              0.0%     2  253.8 228.0 202.3 253.8  36.5
 7. hermes.awmn                       0.0%     2  205.0 192.5 179.9 205.0  17.7
```

καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιες ψυχές θέλουν να βλέπουν ΠΟΛΥ τράφικ στα λινκ τους χωρίς πολλές ταρατσάδες αλλά όχι και έτσι ... Ε-Λ-Ε-Ο-Σ

και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι οι μαύρες τρύπες βγήκαν για να αντισταθμίσουν τα σουβλάκια ... Ax/B(α)x

----------


## bedazzled

> καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιες ψυχές θέλουν να βλέπουν ΠΟΛΥ τράφικ στα λινκ τους


Ασχολίαστο

----------


## christopher

> καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιες ψυχές θέλουν να βλέπουν ΠΟΛΥ τράφικ στα λινκ τους χωρίς πολλές ταρατσάδες αλλά όχι και έτσι ... Ε-Λ-Ε-Ο-Σ
> 
> και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι οι μαύρες τρύπες βγήκαν για να αντισταθμίσουν τα σουβλάκια ... Ax/B(α)x


Αλέξανδρε....γενικεύεις επανειλημένα και μας παίρνει πάλι όλους η μπάλα! 

Σου έχω απαντήσει και παλαιότερα για το αν είμαστε μαύρη τρύπα. 

Τα λινκ μας είναι άδεια -ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ Η ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΝΟΕΙΣ -και γι' αυτό ΔΕΝ αποτελούμε μαύρη τρύπα!

Αντίστροφα: ΑΝ είμασταν μαυρη τρύπα τότε ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να περνάει πολύ κίνηση-πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει- άρα ΑΤΟΠΟ! 

Αυτό ισχύει σε ΕΜΑΣ. Το τι ισχύει αλλού είναι άλλο θέμα.

Το συγκεκριμένο λινκ ΝΑΙ έχει πρόβλημα και το κοιτάζει ο Αντώνης. ΔΕΝ έχουμε όμως όλοι πρόβλημα. Ε-ΠΙ-ΤΕ-ΛΟΥΣ !

----------


## acoul

όπως έχω πει και πιο πάνω, το έξυπνο routing δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει τις ταρατσάδες και τα λινκ !! η συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή είναι γνωστό ότι μπουκώνει εδώ και καιρό! ότι έξυπνο routing και να μπει, αν δεν βρεθούν εναλλακτικές διαδρομές θα αποτελεί bottleneck και θα ηχούν τα τύμπανα μέχρι να βρεθεί λύση.

τα confederation κατά τον εμπνευστή τους ήταν η απάντηση στα άναρχα σουβλακο-λινκ που κατά την κρίση του δεν παίζουν καλά και τραβούν επιπλέον κίνηση στο δίκτυο, σεβαστό. τα confederation όμως με τον τρόπο που υλοποιούνται μέχρι σήμερα, μεμονωμένα και χωρίς γενικό σχεδιασμό ανά περιοχές για όλο το δίκτυο, έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα να μαζεύουν χωρίς λόγο ένα ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο μέρος της κίνησης του δικτύου και επιπλέον θέλουν συνεχή επιτήρηση κάτι που όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν έχουν τη πολυτέλεια να κάνουν όλοι οι κόμβοι σε καθημερινή βάση. 

τώρα αν πας να ενώσεις δυο confederations με ένα και μοναδικό λινκ τότε πρέπει να έχεις καλό /dev/null !!

----------


## bedazzled

> και επιπλέον θέλουν συνεχή επιτήρηση κάτι που όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν έχουν τη πολυτέλεια να κάνουν όλοι οι κόμβοι σε καθημερινή βάση.


Ενώ οι κόμβοι που παίζουν με απλό bgp ΔΕΝ θέλουν συνεχή επιτήρηση σε καθημερινή βάση ...  ::  έτσι εξηγείται το φαινόμενο των "unattended" acoulοκόμβων ...

----------


## christopher

@acoul
...Όπως ξέρεις κάποιοι είναι καλοί στις ταρατσάδες και κάποιοι είναι καλοί στις υπηρεσίες. Όλα σε ένα δεν υπάρχει.
Διαφωνείς με τον τρόπο που υλοποιούνται τα confederations σήμερα. οκ! Καταλαβαίνεις από την άλλη ότι δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει όλο το δίκτυο σε confederations εν μια νυκτί. Θα πρέπει αναγκαστηκά να περάσει από το στάδιο που είμαστε για να κριθεί κατα πόσο λειτουργικά και χρήσιμα είναι τα confederations. Να επισημάνω όμως ότι ακόμα και όλοι να περάσουν σε confed θα υπάρχουν πάντα οι αναρχοαυτόνομοι που θα κάνουν σουβλάκια. Ας μην τους ξεχνάμε και αυτούς!
Τέλος, θα υπενθυμίσω για ακόμα μια φορά ότι τα "δύο confederations" δεν συνδέονται με ένα και μοναδικό link αλλά με δύο!!! Τό ένα είναι του Rabbithole και το άλλο είναι το δικό μου.

----------


## Cha0s

Κάνεις μακρυνό λινκ είσαι αναρχικός.
Κάνεις confederation με τις ίδιες επιπτώσεις στο υπόλοιπο δικτυο και είσαι πρωτοπόρος.


Τι μαθαίνει κανείς στο AWMN  ::

----------


## christopher

> Κάνεις μακρυνό λινκ είσαι αναρχικός.
> Κάνεις confederation με τις ίδιες επιπτώσεις στο υπόλοιπο δικτυο και είσαι πρωτοπόρος.
> 
> 
> Τι μαθαίνει κανείς στο AWMN


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
....και καλά δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοούσα....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

*Και καλά* βλέπω ότι με εξαίρεση το confed Πατησίων (και κρατάω επιφυλλάξεις γιαυτό λόγω απόστασης από εδώ που είμαι και πιθανών δεν πέφτω σε προβλήματα) που ασχολείται ο Βασίλης κυρίως, όλα τα υπόλοιπα confeds που στήθηκαν (και ξεστήθηκαν) είχαν προβλήματα.
Είτε εσωτερικά λόγω μη ικανών κομβούχων για τέτοια ευθύνη είτε εξωτερικά σκίζοντας το δίκτυο ρουφώντας όλη την κίνηση.

Τώρα αν θεωρείς ότι με 40+40mbit (στην καλύτερη για τα 2 λινκς που λες ότι συνδέουν τα 2 confeds) μπορούν να σηκώσουν ανά πάσα στιγμή ότι traffic κάτσει από δύο mega-virtual-κόμβους ο ένας με 21 links και ο άλλος με 12 (που μάλιστα καλύπτουν ένα κάο δήμους) τότε* και καλά* δεν καταλαβαίνετε όσοι διψάτε για traffic τι bottleneck δημιουργείτε στο δίκτυο.

http://www.cha0s.awmn/links/index.php?n ... 0&search=1

http://www.cha0s.awmn/links/index.php?n ... 0&search=1

----------


## christopher

Χμμμ, οκ. Θα μιλήσω καθαρά στατιστικά χώρις να δικαιολογούμαι.
Καταρχήν να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι κανένας μας δεν διψάει για traffic. Αν θέλαμε κάτι τέτοιο θα φτιάχναμε μακρυνά λινκ και επισημαίνω ότι οι περισσότεροι έχουμε φύγει από τη εποχή του leech addict.
Όσο καιρό είναι το confed της Πετρούπολης σηκωμένο πότε δεν πέρασε τόσο μεγάλη κίνηση όσο κάποιοι υποστηρίζουν θεωρητικά. Ναι, θα μπορούσε να είχε γίνει, αλλά δεν έγινε και αν δεν γίνουν νέα λινκ δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ. Το λινκ μου με το confed Πατησίων ελάχιστες φορές ξεπερνάει τα 8-10Mbps σε full κίνηση και συνήθως είναι κάτω από 5Mbps. Το πρόβλημα που έχει ο rabbithole το έχουμε επισημάνει και θα το διορθώσει. Επομένως αν διορθωθεί αυτό το λινκ ισχυρίζεστε ότι πάλι θα έχετε πρόβλημα με bottleneck;

----------


## bedazzled

> @acoul
> ...Όπως ξέρεις κάποιοι είναι καλοί στις ταρατσάδες και κάποιοι είναι καλοί στις υπηρεσίες. Όλα σε ένα δεν υπάρχει.


Πες τα ρε αρχηγέ! Επιτέλους!

Τα έχει πει και άλλος παλιότερα, αλλά στου κουφού την πόρτα ...  ::  




> To βάρος μετατοπίζεται σιγά σιγά από το φυσικό επίπεδο προς το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών.





> μα δεν μπορείς να παίζεις μια ζωή με το φυσικό επίπεδο .. κάποια στιγμή θέλεις να παίξεις και με τα παραπάνω ... οι εφαρμογές και αυτές πειραματισμός είναι

----------


## antony++

> Κάνεις μακρυνό λινκ είσαι αναρχικός.
> Κάνεις confederation με τις ίδιες επιπτώσεις στο υπόλοιπο δικτυο και είσαι πρωτοπόρος.
> 
> 
> Τι μαθαίνει κανείς στο AWMN


Μήπως αυτοί που κάνουν τα confed είναι κουμμουνιστές πρωτοπόροι και αυτοί με τα σουβλάκια αναρχικοί πρωτοπόροι; Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να ενωθούν οι δυνάμεις της αριστεράς στο AWMN...  ::  




> τα confederation κατά τον εμπνευστή τους ήταν η απάντηση στα άναρχα σουβλακο-λινκ που κατά την κρίση του δεν παίζουν καλά και τραβούν επιπλέον κίνηση στο δίκτυο, σεβαστό. τα confederation όμως με τον τρόπο που υλοποιούνται μέχρι σήμερα, μεμονωμένα και χωρίς γενικό σχεδιασμό ανά περιοχές για όλο το δίκτυο, έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα να μαζεύουν χωρίς λόγο ένα ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο μέρος της κίνησης του δικτύου και επιπλέον θέλουν συνεχή επιτήρηση κάτι που όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν έχουν τη πολυτέλεια να κάνουν όλοι οι κόμβοι σε καθημερινή βάση.


Υπάρχει ο εξής γενικός σχεδιασμός εδώ και χρόνια:
- Μερικοί είναι για την πάρτη τους.
- Μερικοί πίνουν καφέ.
- Μερικοί συνδικαλίζονται.
- Μερικοί στήνουν τους κόμβους τους.
- Μερικοί στήνουν τους κόμβους των άλλων.
- Μερικοί κάνουν "ταρατσάδες".
- Μερικοί κάθονται στον καναπέ τους.
- Μερικοί πουλάνε cm9.
- Μερικοί αγοράζουν.
- Μερικοί κάνουν refresh το forum κάθε 3 δευτερόλεπτα.
- Μερικοί δεν νοιάζονται καθόλου.
- Μερικοί στήνουν υπηρεσίες.
- Μερικοί είναι leechers.
- Μερικοί απλά γκρινιάζουν.

Μέσα σε αυτό τον γενικό σχεδιασμό, κάποιοι κάνουν δοκιμές στη δρομολόγηση και κάποιοι flame-άρουν. Είναι και αυτό μέσα στο σχέδιο!

----------


## bedazzled

> Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να ενωθούν οι δυνάμεις της αριστεράς στο AWMN...


<deksia_kakia>

Κάτσε να ενωθούν πρώτα στον πραγματικό κόσμο και βλέπουμε!  ::  

</deksia_kakia>

----------


## acoul

> Μέσα σε αυτό τον γενικό σχεδιασμό, κάποιοι κάνουν δοκιμές στη δρομολόγηση και κάποιοι flame-άρουν. Είναι και αυτό μέσα στο σχέδιο!


είναι ακόμη πιο απλό! αν δεν θέλεις να σε ενοχλούν και ασχολούνται μαζί σου κρατάς low profile. Τα confederations σίγουρα δεν είναι low profile ειδικά όταν ρουφάς διαδρομές οι οποίες ανεβάζουν γερά τριψήφια νούμερα ... είναι πολύ απλά τα πράγματα ... δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τον antony++, με τα 300ms & 400ms χαλιέμαι και όποτε συμβαίνει θα τα ακούτε τα κάλαντα με πολύ αγάπη πάντα !!

----------


## antony++

> ... με τα 300ms & 400ms χαλιέμαι και όποτε συμβαίνει θα τα ακούτε τα κάλαντα με πολύ αγάπη πάντα !!


Και εμένα με χαλάνε τα πολλά msec και καλά κάνεις και το επισημαίνεις όταν συμβαίνει. Αυτό όμως δεν σχετίζεται με το να αρχίζει το τροπάρι με τα confeds κάθε φορά που ένα λινκ κάνει τα δικά του...

----------


## shad0w

Δηλαδή αν σε ένα κόμβο με σουβλάκια είχε 3ψήφια νούμερα,θα το θίγατε και σε αυτή την περίπτωση?

Και στην τελική σας ενδιαφέρουν μόνο τα νούμερα?  ::

----------


## mojiro

Εγώ λέω να ενώσουμε όλα τα Confederation(συνασπισμός) και να τα ονομάσουμε Fizzy(σύριζα)!

----------


## mojiro

> Εγώ λέω να ενώσουμε όλα τα Confederation(συνασπισμός) και να τα ονομάσουμε Fizzy(σύριζα)!


Το είπα για πλάκα ...

... ωστόσο, δεδομένου ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε Olsr/Batman παντού, Linux, OpenWRT, mtikPC(2.x, 3.x, 4.x), mtikRB, Wrap/Alix, θεωρητικά πλέον θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε μετάβαση από το ένα πρωτόκολλο στο άλλο, χωρίς να μεσολαβεί κάποιο Confederation ή BGP.

Δηλαδή ξεχνάμε, Confederations, κακά links, BGP, πατέντες, κλπ κλπ κλπ

και τι θα το κάνουμε το BGP; Θα πάρει τι θέση που του αξίζει, τα διακοινοτικά και μόνο Link.

----------


## Acinonyx

ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ! Το BATMAN δεν κλιμακώνεται γιατί αυξάνει με σχεδόν γεωμετρική πρόοδο το overhead στο δίκτυο. Αν βάζαμε σε όλο το AWMN BATMAN θα είχαμε περισσότερο traffic από τα μηνύματα BATMAN από ότι από τα p2p.

Το OLSR από την άλλη κλιμακώνεται αλλά με τεχνικές του τύπου στέλνω ένα πακέτο στο περίπου και εύχομαι να βρει το δρόμο του. Μπορεί να το βρει, μπορεί όμως και να χαθεί. Το χάσιμο πακέτων μεταφράζεται σε χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες διαμεταγωγής. Ναι, θα έχουμε έλαχιστο χρόνο convergence με κόστος όμως σε ταχύτητα.

Η σωστή λύση είναι κάπου στη μέση. BGP Confederations ανά περιοχή με BATMAN ή OLSR (ή ακόμη και OSPF) εσωτερικά. Και για να μην υπάρχει παρεξήγηση, η περιοχή δεν ορίζεται από το όνομα της αλλά από το γεωγραφικό ανάγλυφο και τον πληθυσμό της (σε κόμβους).

Η αντίληψη ότι χρειάζεται κάποιος από πίσω να κάνει συνέχεια ρυθμίσεις και troubleshooting στα confederations είναι μεγαλος μύθος. Στην αρχή που κάναμε δοκιμές πράγματι είχαμε ξεσκιστεί όλοι. Προσωπικά, έχω να ασχοληθώ από το καλοκαίρι, ίσως και πιό πριν με ρυθμίσεις στο δίκτυο στα Πατήσια. Έχουν τυποποιηθεί όλα και δουλεύουν στο αυτόματο.

Το σύστημα 1 AS ανά router είναι παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία από το AWMN. Για ποιό λόγο κάποιος να χρησιμοποιεί Border Gateway Protocol όταν δεν έχει borders; Ξεκόλλα τον εγκέφαλό σου acoul.. Τα κοινά AS είναι το μέλλον του AWMN.

----------


## bedazzled

> Η αντίληψη ότι χρειάζεται κάποιος από πίσω να κάνει συνέχεια ρυθμίσεις και troubleshooting στα confederations είναι μεγαλος μύθος. Στην αρχή που κάναμε δοκιμές πράγματι είχαμε ξεσκιστεί όλοι. Προσωπικά, έχω να ασχοληθώ από το καλοκαίρι, ίσως και πιό πριν με ρυθμίσεις στο δίκτυο στα Πατήσια. Έχουν τυποποιηθεί όλα και δουλεύουν στο αυτόματο.
> 
> Ξεκόλλα τον εγκέφαλό σου acoul..


Μην του γκρεμίζεις τον μύθο, έκανε τόσο κόπο για να τον χτίσει ...  ::

----------


## mojiro

Εξ' αιτίας της μορφολογίας του δικτύου μας, τα confederations είναι σχετικά λάθος. Εάν ήμαστε σωστές γεωμετρικά ομάδες, θα είχε νόημα.

Τώρα θέλουμε ένα bgp(όπως το έχουμε στημένο) με olsr χαρακτηριστικά...

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν είναι καθόλου λάθος γιατί εκτός από την γεωγραφία υπάρχουν και άλλες παράμετροι όπως η νόμιμη EIRP και η αποδοτική χρήση του διαθέσιμου φάσματος που καθορίζουν τα όρια των link και κατ'επέκταση τα όρια των confederation.

Υ.Γ. Τί λέω εγώ τώρα.. Αυτά τα έχουμε "γράψει" εδώ και χρόνια στα ...

----------


## mojiro

άρα είναι σχετικά λάθος...

----------


## shad0w

1ον Αναδιοργάνωση 2ον Δοκιμές σε confed(τουλάχιστον σε ήδη υπάρχοντες "κοντινές" κλειστές διαδρομές)...Αλλά επειδή το πρώτο είναι σπάνιο εώς και αδύνατο να συμβεί,όταν κάποιοι ισχυρίζονται ότι κάνουν ταρατσάδες,αλλά κάνουν ταρατσάδες για να βγάλουν με όποιον γουστάρουν και όχι με όποιον είναι "σωστό" τοπολογικά πάντα.Ακόμα όμως και στην περίπτωση να βγούν "λάθος" διασυνδέσεις μπορούν να διορθωθούν,μόνο όμως με όρεξη και διάθεση μπορεί να γίνει αυτο και σίγουρα είναι κάτι που σπανίζει.

Αφου συμβούν τα παραπάνω,οι δοκιμές είναι το πιο εύκολο κομμάτι.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Δε μπορεί να συνεχίζουμε να πατάμε ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο. Κάποια στιγμή θα έρθουμε στην κατάσταση που ήμασταν στα 2.4GHz. Ήδη τα links στα 5GHz δεν βγάζουν πια το throuput που έβγαζαν πριν από 2-3 χρόνια ενώ μερικά κανάλια είναι σχεδόν άχρηστα. Ο θόρυβος έχει ανέβει αρκετά και δεν έχουμε άλλη μπάντα να μετοικίσουμε - και το χειρότερο είναι ότι το 80% του θορύβου είναι μεταξύ μας (όποιος έχει kismet και κάνει scan θα δει πολλά). Πολύς κόσμος δυστυχώς δε το καταλαβαίνει αυτό όπως επίσης δε καταλαβαίνει τον κίνδυνο του να λειτουργεί link εκτός μπάντας για αυτόν αλλά και για όλη την κοινότητα. Μερικοί είναι τόσο ηλίθιοι μάλιστα που παίζουν σε παράνομη συχνότητα και το έχουν δηλώσει και στο WiND.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Μερικοί είναι τόσο ηλίθιοι μάλιστα που παίζουν σε παράνομη συχνότητα και το έχουν δηλώσει και στο WiND.


επ; με φώναξε κανείς;  ::  ...

κι εγώ είχα δηλώσει κάποια εκτός φάσματος links, και ήταν λόγω άγνοιας, όχι ηλιθιότητας  :: 

πάντως δεδομένου οτι όλο και θα αλλάξεις καμια συχνότητα στα links λόγω κάποιας παρεμβολής, και δεδομένου οτι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι εκτός awmn, (άρα δεν θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις το wind για να βρεις ελεύθερο κανάλι σε καμία περίπτωση), η δήλωση συχνότητας στο wind, είναι αυτή που μου φαίνεται πλέον απο ανούσια εως ηλίθια  ::

----------


## acoul

@acinonyx: δεν ξέρω σε πόσες ταράτσες έχεις πάει, πέραν της δικής σου, αλλά δεν είναι όλες οι ταράτσες και όλες οι περιοχές ίδιες. σε πολλά σημεία του λεκανοπεδίου τα μακρινά λινκ είναι must, παίζουν καλύτερα σε σχέση με τα κοντινά λόγο καθαρής οπτικής επαφής. 

το να απαγορεύσουμε την πρόσβαση σε κόμβους κορμού που δεν έχουν την τύχη και πολυτέλεια να έχουν άλλους τρεις κόμβους κορμού σε ακτίνα 1000 μέτρων με άριστη οπτική επαφή είναι το ίδιο αφελής σκέψη με όσους βάζουν συχνότητες εκτός ΦΕΚ στο WiND.

όσο για την επικάλυψη των συχνοτήτων, την ισχύ και την ποιότητα των λινκ, μάλλον τρέφουμε μεγάλη ιδέα για το δίκτυο του AWMN και δεν έχουμε καμία εικόνα από την ασύδοτη και αλόγιστη χρήση του φάσματος που γίνεται από ιδιώτες. Η προστασία του φάσματος που είναι ενιαίο για όλους μας θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει πρώτα από εκεί και να προβληματίζει όλους μας.

με το σκεπτικό, συλλογιστική και όρους acinonyx, δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει σήμερα AWMN backbone, παρά μόνο κάτι μικρά συννεφάκια σε πυκνοκατοικημένες (από πλευράς κόμβων) περιοχές ... αυτό που στην ουσία παίζει λίγο πολύ στα Πατήσια, αλλά το AWMN δεν τελειώνει ούτε αρχίζει εκεί ...

ας προσπαθήσουμε να μη κάνουμε γενικεύσεις με εξαίρεση αυτή που λέει ότι χωρίς ταρατσάδα AWMN δεν έχει ...  ::

----------


## shad0w

> @acinonyx: δεν ξέρω σε πόσες ταράτσες έχεις πάει, πέραν της δικής σου, αλλά δεν είναι όλες οι ταράτσες και όλες οι περιοχές ίδιες. σε πολλά σημεία του λεκανοπεδίου τα μακρινά λινκ είναι must, παίζουν καλύτερα σε σχέση με τα κοντινά λόγο καθαρής οπτικής επαφής. 
> 
> το να απαγορεύσουμε την πρόσβαση σε κόμβους κορμού που δεν έχουν την τύχη και πολυτέλεια να έχουν άλλους τρεις κόμβους κορμού σε ακτίνα 1000 μέτρων με άριστη οπτική επαφή είναι το ίδιο αφελής σκέψη με όσους βάζουν συχνότητες εκτός ΦΕΚ στο WiND.
> 
> όσο για την επικάλυψη των συχνοτήτων, την ισχύ και την ποιότητα των λινκ, μάλλον τρέφουμε μεγάλη ιδέα για το δίκτυο του AWMN και δεν έχουμε καμία εικόνα από την ασύδοτη και αλόγιστη χρήση του φάσματος που γίνεται από ιδιώτες. Η προστασία του φάσματος που είναι ενιαίο για όλους μας θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει πρώτα από εκεί και να προβληματίζει όλους μας.
> 
> με το σκεπτικό, συλλογιστική και όρους acinonyx, δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει σήμερα AWMN backbone, παρά μόνο κάτι μικρά συννεφάκια σε πυκνοκατοικημένες (από πλευράς κόμβων) περιοχές ... αυτό που στην ουσία παίζει λίγο πολύ στα Πατήσια, αλλά το AWMN δεν τελειώνει ούτε αρχίζει εκεί ...
> 
> ας προσπαθήσουμε να μη κάνουμε γενικεύσεις με εξαίρεση αυτή που λέει ότι χωρίς ταρατσάδα AWMN δεν έχει ...



Δηλαδή βγάζουμε όπως νάναι επειδή *έτσι μας βολεύει.*  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Δηλαδή βγάζουμε όπως νάναι επειδή *έτσι μας βολεύει.*


γιατί εσύ πως το έκανες δηλαδή;

----------


## shad0w

Ρώτα αυτούς που έβγαλα καλύτερα,και σε πόσο καιρό θα αλλάξω πάλι διασυνδέσεις.Η στασιμότητα είναι προνόμιο πολλών,η αλλαγή λίγων.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> ...


Μετά το mrgreen smiley, τώρα και twisted by acoul !!  :: 

Αλέξανδρε σίγουρα τα γράφεις μόνος σου ή σε βάζουν άλλοι και τα γράφεις ...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Ρώτα αυτούς που έβγαλα καλύτερα,και σε πόσο καιρό θα αλλάξω πάλι διασυνδέσεις.Η στασιμότητα είναι προνόμιο πολλών,η αλλαγή λίγων.


μπες στο κόπο να μας διαφωτίσεις γιατί μετά από κάποια ηλικία το μυαλό θέλει μια σχετική βοήθεια ...

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από shadow1986
> 
> Ρώτα αυτούς που έβγαλα καλύτερα,και σε πόσο καιρό θα αλλάξω πάλι διασυνδέσεις.Η στασιμότητα είναι προνόμιο πολλών,η αλλαγή λίγων. 
> 
> 
> μπες στο κόπο να μας διαφωτίσεις γιατί μετά από κάποια ηλικία το μυαλό θέλει μια σχετική βοήθεια ...


ναι μόνο που τόση βοήθεια πια... μόνο στο Χαϊδάρι μπορείς να τη βρεις...

----------


## Acinonyx

Κοίτα, όταν πηγαίνω σε ταράτσα δεν βγάζω ανακοινώσεις. Ούτε έχω σκοπό να δημιουργήσω στρατιά κομβούχων που να μου έχουν υποχρέωση. Επίσης πηγαίνω για στησίματα κόμβων και σπάνια ως ποτέ για scan. Αντιθέτως με την τακτική που έχει επικρατήσει, πιστεύω ότι το scan είναι το χειρότερο κριτήριο για την επιλογή κόμβου σύνδεσης. Γιατί στο scan δεν πιάνεις τον κόμβο με τον οποίο θα κάνεις καλύτερη ζεύξη αλλά τον κόμβο που εκπέμπει με τη μεγαλύτερη ισχύ (αυτό μπορώ να στο αναλύσω αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις). Το WiND είναι το no.1 εργαλείο που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε για την επιλογή ζεύξης. Αφού επιλέξουμε 2-3 πιθανούς κόμβους και εξακριβώσουμε ότι εμείς έχουμε οπτική επαφή προς τις κατευθύνσεις τους, ΤΟΤΕ πάμε για scan. Το scan είναι το τελευταίο βήμα πριν το link - όχι το πρώτο.

Αρχικά, δεν συμμερίζομαι την φιλοσοφία σου ότι όλοι οι χρήστες πρέπει να συνδέονται ως backbone κόμβοι. Έχω πει χίλιες φορές ότι δε μπορούν όλοι οι κόμβοι να γίνουν backbone. Δε μπορεί να κάποιος που είναι κλεισμένος με πολυκατοικίες στις 340 από τις 360 μοίρες να έχει την απαίτηση να σηκώσει κόμβο. Αν το κάνει, θα είναι για να βολέψει τον εαυτούλη του (να κατεβάζει γρήγορα) και όχι για να συνεισφέρει στην κοινότητα. Ούτε χρειαζόμαστε, ούτε θέλουμε κάτι τέτοιο. Ποιός ο λόγος να το ενθαρρύνουμε;

----------


## antony++

> το να απαγορεύσουμε την πρόσβαση σε κόμβους κορμού που δεν έχουν την τύχη και πολυτέλεια να έχουν άλλους τρεις κόμβους κορμού σε ακτίνα 1000 μέτρων με άριστη οπτική επαφή είναι το ίδιο αφελής σκέψη με όσους βάζουν συχνότητες εκτός ΦΕΚ στο WiND.
> 
> ...
> 
> ας προσπαθήσουμε να μη κάνουμε γενικεύσεις με εξαίρεση αυτή που λέει ότι χωρίς ταρατσάδα AWMN δεν έχει ...


Μην πας απ'ευθείας στο άλλο άκρο! Κανείς δεν είπε να απαγορευτούν τα μακρινά λινκς με άριστη οπτική επαφή. Το θέμα είναι ποιός έχει καταλήξει να είναι ο κανόνας.

Έτσι όπως έχει καταλήξει (δεν θα πω καταντήσει) το awmn, που όλο και λιγότεροι νέοι δείχνουν ενδιαφέρον να συνδεθούν, κάνουμε όλο και περισσότερα - μακρινά αναγκαστικά - και ενδεχομένως αχρείαστα λινκ μεταξύ μας. Εκτός μπάντας γιατί έχουμε μπουκώσει κτλ. κτλ. Επίσης, υπάρχει μια απερίγραπτη αδράνεια στην αλλαγή "παλιών-καλών" λινκ που μπορεί και να παίζουν κουτσά-στραβά - αρκεί που παίζουν, λες και είναι κρασί που περνά διαδικασία παλαίωσης.

Ο acinonyx δεν έχει άδικο που λέει ότι πολλά λινκ παρουσιάζουν πλεον παρεμβολές. Επίσης συμφωνώ ότι είναι μύθος το ότι πρέπει να παρακολουθείς και να είσαι από πάνω από το confederation. Ένα setup είναι. Και εμείς το κάναμε μια φορά και από τότε παίζει απροβλημάτιστα (υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που θέλει ένα restart κάτι, αλλά αυτά τα έχουμε κάνει και με το σκέτο BGP ουκ ολίγες φορές - ειδικά το BGP του mikrotik).

Πέρα των παραπάνω, πραγματικά δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι το κόλλημα με τις "ταρατσάδες". Λες συνέχεια το αυτονόητο, λες και οι ιστοί και οι κεραίες όλων μας δεν έγιναν στη ταράτσα, αλλά στο χωράφι... Μου θυμίζει ατάκες του στυλ "να πίνεις πολλά νερά". ok. Θα ανεβαίνω μια φορά το τριήμερο στη ταράτσα μου - Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη, Παρασκευή, να κάνω ταρατσάδα, να κλαδεύω τα feeder. Να σου κάνω εγώ μια άλλη γενίκευση: Χωρίς το μυαλό στο κεφάλι μας και χωρίς καινοτόμες, ουσιαστικές κινήσεις "AWMN δεν θα έχει"... AWMN δεν είναι μόνο η ταράτσα και τα σίδερα στα κάγκελα, είναι και το routing, είναι και τα meeting, είναι και οι υπηρεσίες, είναι και το forum, είναι και - ναι, ήταν - εκείνοι που πουλάνε cm9...

Να πίνετε πολλά νερά.

----------


## bedazzled

> Πέρα των παραπάνω, πραγματικά δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι το κόλλημα με τις "ταρατσάδες". Λες συνέχεια το αυτονόητο, λες και οι ιστοί και οι κεραίες όλων μας δεν έγιναν στη ταράτσα, αλλά στο χωράφι... Μου θυμίζει ατάκες του στυλ *"να πίνεις πολλά νερά"*. ok. Θα ανεβαίνω μια φορά το τριήμερο στη ταράτσα μου - Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη, Παρασκευή, να κάνω ταρατσάδα, να κλαδεύω τα feeder. Να σου κάνω εγώ μια άλλη γενίκευση: Χωρίς το μυαλό στο κεφάλι μας και χωρίς καινοτόμες, ουσιαστικές κινήσεις "AWMN δεν θα έχει"... AWMN δεν είναι μόνο η ταράτσα και τα σίδερα στα κάγκελα, είναι και το routing, είναι και τα meeting, είναι και οι υπηρεσίες, είναι και το forum, είναι και - ναι, ήταν - εκείνοι που πουλάνε cm9...
> 
> *Να πίνετε πολλά νερά.*


Κακό πράγμα η υπερβολή ...

----------


## senius

Σωστές οι διευκρινίσεις σας κύριοι μέχρι τώρα.
Αλλά....

Ξέρετε πόσοι στήνουν κόμβους και μετά τους αφήνουν στο έλεος του Θεού?
Δεν παρακολουθούν καν το CCQ τους.
Ίσως και να μην ξέρουν καν τι είναι αυτό.

Κι οταν τους το αναφέρεις, σου απαντάνε οτι, ΠΑΝΤΑ φταίει ο απέναντι του και δεν κάνουν καν προσπάθεια απο την μεριά τους να το βελτιώσουν.
Απλά περιμένουν τον απέναντι να το φτιάξει πρώτος αυτός.

Υπάρχουν λινκ 300-500 μέτρων που το σήμα μεταξύ τους είναι 68, με tx 15.
Και με *panel*, επειδή το λινκ είναι κοντινό, όπως λένε.

Μην μουρλαθούμε τώρα στα γεράματα.....
 ::  

Μετά κύριοι, μην περιμένετε γιατί παίζουμε σε συχνότητες *εκτός* και με τα feeder σε *οριζόντια* πόλωση.
 ::  

Φιλικά
Κώστας.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Κακό πράγμα η υπερβολή ...


καινούργιο σκάλωμα είναι αυτό με τα κρυμμένα tinyurl links?  :: 

πάντως προσωπικά καθ'ότι διακρίνω προσπάθεια να με υποχρεώσεις να το πατήσω για να μάθω τι είναι, (αντί να ξέρω με ενα mouse over), το ξεπερνάω και δε θέλω να μάθω ποτέ!  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Κακό πράγμα η υπερβολή ...
> 
> 
> καινούργιο σκάλωμα είναι αυτό με τα κρυμμένα tinyurl links? 
> 
> πάντως προσωπικά καθ'ότι διακρίνω προσπάθεια να με υποχρεώσεις να το πατήσω για να μάθω τι είναι, (αντί να ξέρω με ενα mouse over), το ξεπερνάω και δε θέλω να μάθω ποτέ!


Ώχου κι εσύ γκρινιάρη  ::   ::  , είναι από κρυφοσυλλογική μασωνική στοά που κολλάς ιό!  :: 

Άντε, πάρε το original  ::  -> http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=16577

----------


## fengi1

Ειναι σαν κατι αλλους που ανεβαζουν πανοραμικες και scan στο imageshack να πειζουμε στις διαφημισεις.  ::

----------


## ntrits

> ```
>  1. rt220b.ozonet.awmn                0.0%     3    0.3   0.3   0.3   0.3   0.0
>  2. gw-ozonet.merlggeo.awmn           0.0%     3    0.6   0.7   0.6   0.7   0.0
>  3. 10.2.183.130                      0.0%     3    0.7   0.9   0.7   1.2   0.2
>  4. gw-merlggeo.rabbithole.awmn       0.0%     2    1.2   1.6   1.2   2.0   0.6
>  5. gw-rabithole.ithaca-1.awmn        0.0%     2  266.0 256.2 246.4 266.0  13.8
>  6. gw-petros-5.top.awmn              0.0%     2  253.8 228.0 202.3 253.8  36.5
>  7. hermes.awmn                       0.0%     2  205.0 192.5 179.9 205.0  17.7
> ```
> ...


Το συγκεκριμένο link είναι ok και ποτέ δεν είχε πρόβλημα όπως επίσης δεν έχει και ιδιαίτερο traffic.
Το πιθανότερο είναι να ήταν κάτι της στιγμής.



```
 ping 10.2.164.230
10.2.164.230 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=1 ms
10.2.164.230 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=1 ms
10.2.164.230 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=1 ms
10.2.164.230 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=1 ms
10.2.164.230 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=4 ms
10.2.164.230 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=4 ms
10.2.164.230 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=2 ms
10.2.164.230 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=1 ms
10.2.164.230 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=4 ms
10.2.164.230 64 byte ping: ttl=64 time=1 ms
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 1/2.0/4 ms
```

Επίσης για την εξακρίβωση των δεδομένων όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δει και το http://stats.patissia.awmn

Οποια άλλη συζήτηση για το θέμα είναι μάλλον φιλοσοφική.

----------


## fengi1

Μπα μη το λες. Αν γυρισεις μερικες σελιδες πισω και δεις, το λινκ rabithole - ithaka-1 συχνα ηταν χαλια.
Απο περιεργεια στο Data rate τι και τι εχει ;

----------


## senius

Επίσης:
*Τι προηγείται και τι είναι καλύτερο για το δίκτυο μας*, το ----> olsr,BGP confederation, batman κ.λ.π. και μετά το καλό ποιοτικό link?

Η 

----> Ποιοτικό link, και μετά olsr,BGP confederation, batman κ.λ.π?
*Και γιατί*?

Περιμένουμε γνώμες κύριοι.


Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

Φιλικά.
Κώστας.

----------


## ntrits

.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Επίσης:
> *Τι προηγείται και τι είναι καλύτερο για το δίκτυο μας*, το ----> olsr,BGP confederation, batman κ.λ.π. και μετά το καλό ποιοτικό link?
> 
> Η 
> 
> ----> Ποιοτικό link, και μετά olsr,BGP confederation, batman κ.λ.π?
> *Και γιατί*?


δεν είναι θέμα προτεραιότητας....

ο ιδανικός στόχος είναι να απο τη μια άκρη του δικτύου στην άλλη, να ξεκίναγες να κατεβάζεις κάτι, και να μοιραζόταν σε όλα (όχι κάποια) τα διαθέσιμα links, ανάλογα τη διαθεσιμότητα/ποιότητα αυτών....

έτσι θα είχαμε όλα τα λινκς αξιοποιημένα και μέγιστο bandwidth και βέλτιστη ποιότητα

αντ'αυτού, έχουμε το φαινόμενο που ξέρουμε... το traffic πάει απο τη "BGP-συντομότερη" διαδρομή, και δεδομένου αυτού του φαινομένου, γίνονται πατέντες μερικής εξισορρόπισης του θέματος, με το να "μακραίνουμε" διαδρομές με πολύ traffic, και να "κονταίνουμε" διαδρομές με λίγο traffic, προκειμένου να αξιοποιηθούν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα links, με "ταρζανιές"....

το πρωτόκολλο που θα το κάνει αυτό μόνο του, ακόμα αναζητείται...


για παράδειγμα:
αν βγάλει κάποιος ας πούμε ένα μακρυνο link, βάση πιθανοτήτων, θα τραβήξει το traffic απο άλλους με κοντινά links...
αν μεν τα κοντινά λινκς απέδιδαν λιγότερο απο το μακρυνό, τότε όλα καλά...

αν όμως τα κοντινά απέδιδαν περισσότερο, τότε το μακρυνό έχει κάνει ζημιά στο δίκτυο, φτιάχνοντας την πάρτη του... 

μετά ο άλλος που "ταπώθηκε" ή θα βγάλει κανα σουβλάκι και θα επεκτείνει αλλού το πρόβλημα, ή θα φτιάξει κανα confed, ή θα βάλει κανα prepend, κλπ...

αυτά τα φαινόμενα, ελλείψη έξυπνης δρομολόγησης, είναι πάνω κάτω το πρόβλημα του awmn  :: 

και σκαλίζοντας λίγο εδώ, λίγο εκεί, κάποιο λινκ, κάποιο prepend, κάποιο confed, εξισορροπείται (λίγο και με πατέντες), το πρόβλημα της έλλειψης έξυπνου routing...




> Περιμένουμε γνώμες κύριοι.
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.
> 
> Φιλικά.
> Κώστας.


γράφετε το post πολλοί παρέα; μπερδεύτηκα... σε ποιούς απάντησα τώρα;

----------


## mojiro

> Επίσης:
> *Τι προηγείται και τι είναι καλύτερο για το δίκτυο μας*, το ----> olsr,BGP confederation, batman κ.λ.π. και μετά το καλό ποιοτικό link?
> 
> Η 
> 
> ----> Ποιοτικό link, και μετά olsr,BGP confederation, batman κ.λ.π?
> *Και γιατί*?
> 
> Περιμένουμε γνώμες κύριοι.
> ...


Εάν ...

... όλα τα λινκ ήταν σωστά και είχαν και ένα υποτυπώδες traffic shapping (που δε το κλείνεις όταν θες να λιτσάρεις...) ίσως να μην είχαμε τόσο μεγάλο θέμα με τη δρομολόγηση.

----------


## senius

> γράφετε το post πολλοί παρέα; μπερδεύτηκα... σε ποιούς απάντησα τώρα;


Jolly έχεις χιούμορ.  ::  

*********

Ευχαριστώ τους Μηχάληδες που με διαφώτισαν.

Άρα απ' ότι κατάλαβα, όλα ξεκινούν πρώτα από ένα *ποιοτικό link*, για να ακολουθήσουν και τα υπόλοιπα που θέλουμε.

Ας ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν όλοι μας να κάνουμε service στους κόμβους μας, να διακόψουμε τα προβληματικά link, να κάνουμε όλοι μαζί προσπάθεια, για να μπορέσουμε να περάσουμε τις υπηρεσίες μας και τις διαδρομές μας σωστά.

Μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε* όλοι* μαζί.

Στην διάθεση σας, σε ότι χρειαστείτε.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Άρα απ' ότι κατάλαβα, όλα ξεκινούν πρώτα από ένα *ποιοτικό link*, για να ακολουθήσουν και τα υπόλοιπα που θέλουμε.


σίγουρα ένα ποιοτικό link είναι καλύτερο απο ένα μάπα...

όμως σίγουρα ένα μάπα, είναι καλύτερο απο το τίποτα....


ΚΑΙ.... ΑΝ είχαμε έναν τρόπο αξιοποίησης όλων, τότε (ένα καλό)+(ένα μάπα) θα ήταν καλύτερα και απο (ένα καλό) και απο (ένα μάπα) ξεχωριστά....

με δεδομένο το παρών routing και το γεγονός οτι θα επιλεγεί μία απο τις διαθέσιμες διαδρομές, και οι άλλες θα μείνουν στα αζήτητα, προσευχόμαστε οτι η διαδρομή που θα επιλεγεί, δεν θα είναι η χείριστη, αλλά κάποια καλύτερη....

σίγουρα όμως είναι χειρότερη απο την υποθετική διαδρομή που αξιοποιεί όλα τα λινκς....

ξαναλέω λοιπον, ΔΕΝ προηγείται τίποτα... είναι θέμα "μανούβρας", προκειμένου το σαραβαλάκι μας που έχει μηχανή 500άλογα και αποδίδει τα 50.... να αποδώσει 100... 
ο στόχος μας παραμένει πάντα στα 500 όμως....

τώρα αν απο τα 50 στα 100 πάμε με "ποιοτικό λινκ" ή με "confed" ή με "prepend"... είναι μικρής σημασίας... το αποτέλεσμα μετράει, και αυτό το αποτέλεσμα, είναι και δύσκολο να το δει κάποιος άμεσα... επειδή αν βγάλω εγώ ένα λινκ με την άλλη άκρη της αθήνας, και γεμίσει με τη μία... δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν τα πχ 30megabit που θα έχω βγάλει, είναι περισσότερα ή λιγότερα απο τις εναλλακτικές διαδρομές πριν το βγάλω, οποτε το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω (αν αποφασίσω να το βγάλω) είναι να περιμένω, και να αφουγκράζομαι το τυχον κράξιμο απο αυτούς που πιθανώς έσκισα  :: 

αν το κράξιμο δεν έρθει, τότε ή έχω πολύ άσχετους γείτονες τριγύρω που δεν μπορούν να εστιάσουν το πρόβλημα, ή πράγματι έχω προσφέρει μια καλύτερη διαδρομή στο δίκτυο....

πάντως γενικότερα τα ποσοστά των links που παραμένουν σε αχρηστία, είναι τόσο μεγάλα, που αν αξιοποιούνταν αυτά, η διαφορά θα ήταν τέτοια που δεν θα συγκρινόταν με κανένα μεμονωμένο link...



δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει μία ταρίφα για όλες τις περιπτώσεις...

υπάρχουν συνθήκες που ένα λινκ τραβάει όλη την κίνηση, οπότε και ένα prepend or confed, μάλλον θα αυξήσει το διαθέσιμο bandwidth.... (παίρνοντας μέρος απο το traffic απο το λινκ που τα ρουφάει όλα και δεν χωράει άλλο, και διοχετεύοντάς το σε εναλλακτικές που έχουν χώρο)

και υπάρχουν συνθήκες που ένα confed ή ένα prepend, πετσοκόβει το διαθέσιμο bandwidth... (επειδή το "αναγκάζει" να περάσει απο ένα link που είναι ήδη γεμάτο, και αφήνει εναλλακτικές αναξιοποίητες)...

και είναι και πολύ δύσκολο να "μετρήσεις" άμεσα τις διαφορές, διότι δεν είναι ένα λινκ να το μετρήσεις.... είναι ολόκληρος ιστός διαδρομών με κύκλους που κλείνουν αρκετά μακρυά απο τον εκάστοτε κόμβο, και για να βγεί σωστό συμπέρασμα θέλει παρακολούθηση και τεστάκια απο πολλά και διάφορα σημεία της περιοχής που μας ενδιαφέρει....

εδιτ: και όπως καταλαβαίνεις, άντε και τα "ισορρόπησες" κουτσα στραβά είτε με confed, είτε με prepend, ή έβγαλες κάποιο λινκ κλπ... την επόμενη ακριβώς μέρα, μπορεί όλο το config που πάλευες να ρυθμίσεις, να μην ισχύει επειδή κάποιος άλλος έκανε κάτι αντίστοιχο, ή έπεσε κάποιος κόμβος ή οτιδήποτε.... και φτου κι απ' την αρχή....

αισιοδοξώ οτι τώρα έγινα πιο κατανοητός  ::

----------


## anka

```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.imovies.awmn
 1:  anka-desktop.local (10.87.197.119)                     0.184ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.anka.awmn (10.87.197.1)                         0.880ms 
 1:  router.anka.awmn (10.87.197.1)                         0.717ms 
 2:  gw-anka.metalab.awmn (10.87.197.150)                   2.046ms 
 3:  wrap.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.5)                          3.752ms 
 4:  10.17.122.149 (10.17.122.149)                          5.318ms 
 5:  minoas.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.133)                      28.064ms asymm  9 
 6:  10.17.130.202 (10.17.130.202)                        200.079ms asymm  7 
 7:  10.17.129.34 (10.17.129.34)                           32.772ms asymm 10 
 8:  gw-mkar.7bpm.awmn (10.19.180.230)                     13.958ms asymm 12 
 9:  10.19.180.10 (10.19.180.10)                           18.652ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 9 back 116
```

----------


## senius

Μάλλον το κρύο  ::  :



> C:\Documents and Settings\Senius>tracert http://www.imovies.awmn
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.imovies.awmn [10.19.180.10]
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
> 3 6 ms 1 ms 2 ms minoas.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.133]
> 4 66 ms 21 ms 2 ms 10.17.130.202
> 5 2 ms 15 ms 4 ms gw-pontikos.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.109]
> 6 26 ms 6 ms 5 ms gw-geosid.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.238]
> 7 22 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.19.180.10
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


  ::

----------


## geosid

μπορει να ειναι το κρυο , εαν σε χαλασει τραβα απο αλλου. το ξαναπαμε αυτο

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα, χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά το 2009 με υγεία και δημιουργία.

Η δημιουργία, η συνεργασία και η προσπάθεια όλων μας, φέρνει τα θετικά αποτελέσματα.  ::  

*********************

Άντε να ποστάρω πρώτος, το που φτάνω σήμερα:




> C:\Documents and Settings\Senius>tracert 10.145.7.129
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.145.7.129 *(ΕWN#72 - PIT, Χαλκίδα (Δεξαμενη))*:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 2 ms 6 ms 3 ms gw-senius.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.229]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms alix-1.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.5]
> 4 11 ms 4 ms 2 ms gw-ttel.aivanet.awmn [10.34.64.130]
> 5 7 ms 32 ms 26 ms router3.aivanet.awmn [10.35.169.222]
> 6 28 ms 24 ms 6 ms gw-aivanet.spef.awmn [10.35.169.226]
> 7 * 41 ms 39 ms 10.48.228.249
> ...


  ::

----------


## Danimoth

```
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  routerpc2.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.25
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  alix2c2.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.249]
  3     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-john70.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.217]
  4     3 ms     1 ms     3 ms  interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.12
  5     6 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-ngia.trackman.awmn [10.26.122.166]
  6    19 ms     6 ms     5 ms  10.35.161.194
  7    11 ms     4 ms     4 ms  10.19.150.9
  8     5 ms     6 ms     8 ms  mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]
  9    25 ms    11 ms     9 ms  gw-alex23.kxrist.awmn [10.19.150.34]
 10  2765 ms  2647 ms  2585 ms  10.19.156.2
 11  2896 ms  3363 ms  3278 ms  10.40.126.1
 12  3024 ms  2618 ms  2396 ms  10.40.126.10
 13  2649 ms  1319 ms  1038 ms  int-router-4.atzo.awmn [10.40.123.29]
 14  1592 ms  1657 ms  1263 ms  wrap.gonzalez13.awmn [10.41.231.254]
```

:/

----------


## PIT

```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms     *       <1 ms  10.145.7.145
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.145.7.133
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.145.7.250
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.146.3.249
  5     3 ms     3 ms     5 ms  10.146.3.202
  6    67 ms    58 ms   187 ms  10.73.106.246
  7   243 ms   594 ms   506 ms  10.48.228.250
  8    50 ms    16 ms   150 ms  10.35.169.225
  9    41 ms   109 ms    22 ms  10.35.169.221
 10  1624 ms   489 ms   332 ms  10.34.64.129
 11   266 ms    34 ms   350 ms  10.34.64.7
 12   548 ms   477 ms   220 ms  10.34.64.230
 13   505 ms    86 ms   129 ms  10.2.173.110
 14     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 15     *     10.2.173.110  αναφορές: Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση στον κεντρικό
υπολογιστή προορισμού.

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

πριν απο λιγο.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Μην αγχώνεσαι Bill, κι από εδώ τα ίδια.  ::  


```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.32.55.202
  4     9 ms     6 ms     2 ms  gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.137]
  5     2 ms     2 ms    11 ms  gw-tholos.badge.awmn [10.2.92.130]
  6    13 ms     9 ms     7 ms  gw-badge.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.233]
  7    91 ms    75 ms    86 ms  10.17.122.165
  8  10.17.122.165  reports: Destination host unreachable.

Trace complete.
```

----------


## mojiro

routing is about to get fixed someday  ::  dont worry γίνονται εργασίες  ::

----------


## ysam

the heck.. 

routing είναι σίγουρα? 

Μπας και έπεσε κανένα ρευματάκι στο router-o-κουτάκι?

----------


## ntrits

> the heck.. 
> 
> routing είναι σίγουρα? 
> 
> Μπας και έπεσε κανένα ρευματάκι στο router-o-κουτάκι?


Κάτι άλλο έιναι γιατί τo λινκ Ithaca-TOP λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Οπότε κατι εσωτερικό στον ΤΟΡ είναι.

----------


## ysam

Μπαμπααααααααα μην παίζεις με τα καλώδια..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Μπαμπααααααααα μην παίζεις με τα καλώδια..


όχι ο mew έπαιζε με τα καλώδια  ::

----------


## geomanous

Τελικα τι ηταν???

----------


## geomanous

> Τελικα τι ηταν???


Καλα οχι πως εχει φτιαξει κιολας... Μια ερχεται και μια φευγει...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geomanous
> 
> Τελικα τι ηταν???
> 
> 
> Καλα οχι πως εχει φτιαξει κιολας... Μια ερχεται και μια φευγει...


ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις ...  ::

----------


## ysam

Είναι που ήθελες ακαδημαϊκά στέγαστρα.. Τώρα τι να σου πω ότι το γύρισες και αυτό? Τέλος πάντων..

----------


## klarabel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geomanous
> 
> Τελικα τι ηταν???
> 
> 
> Καλα οχι πως εχει φτιαξει κιολας... Μια ερχεται και μια φευγει...


Πάλι τα ίδια ....  ::

----------


## PIT

```
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.DEFAULT>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms     *     10.145.7.145
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.145.7.133
  3     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  10.145.7.250
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.146.3.249
  5     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  10.146.3.202
  6    49 ms     6 ms    34 ms  10.73.106.246
  7    28 ms     6 ms    11 ms  10.48.228.250
  8    46 ms    56 ms    50 ms  10.35.169.225
  9    13 ms    23 ms    39 ms  10.35.169.221
 10    38 ms    40 ms    13 ms  10.34.64.129
 11    20 ms    16 ms    20 ms  10.34.64.7
 12    50 ms     *       47 ms  10.34.64.230
 13    26 ms    27 ms    28 ms  10.2.173.110
 14  10.2.173.110  αναφορές: Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση στον κεντρικό υπολογιστ
ή προορισμού.

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Μια απο τα ιδια  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Σε ip του ΤΟΡ κολλάει πάντως ή ίσως σε κάποιο γειτονικό λίνκ.

----------


## acoul

το κοιτάζουν οι τεχνικοί το πρόβλημα ...

----------


## klarabel

Τώρα είναι οΚ πάλι. Τραμπάλα !!

----------


## PIT

Παλι ενα ματσο χαλι!!!  ::  


```
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.DEFAULT>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.145.7.145
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.145.7.133
  3     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  10.145.7.250
  4     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  10.146.3.249
  5     3 ms     2 ms     3 ms  10.146.3.202
  6    39 ms    27 ms    19 ms  10.73.106.246
  7     7 ms    42 ms     4 ms  10.48.228.250
  8  1212 ms   327 ms   218 ms  gw-spef.aivanet.awmn [10.35.169.225]
  9   330 ms    83 ms    76 ms  router1.aivanet.awmn [10.35.169.221]
 10    47 ms    59 ms   209 ms  gw-aivanet.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.129]
 11   737 ms   771 ms   790 ms  alix-2.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.7]
 12   283 ms   408 ms   626 ms  gw-ttel.senius.awmn [10.34.64.230]
 13  1386 ms  1728 ms  2513 ms  gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
 14    34 ms    30 ms    61 ms  hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## B52

Το ψαχνουμαι απο εχθες....  ::  και τα 2 λικ παιζουν χαλια. (vector - spef)

----------


## PIT

> Το ψαχνουμαι απο εχθες....  και τα 2 λικ παιζουν χαλια. (vector - spef)


Τασο το θεμα ειναι οτι, ολοι οι χρονοι ειναι χαλια απο vector και μετα  ::

----------


## geomanous

Ετσι για πλακα... τραβηξα και εγω ενα trace προς την αντιθετη πλευρα:



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  gw-home.geomanous.awmn -    0 |    6 |    6 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                   gw-geomanous.dti.awmn -    0 |    6 |    6 |    0 |    5 |   32 |    0 |
|            bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn -    0 |    6 |    6 |    0 |    5 |   31 |    0 |
|                        gw-dti.nvak.awmn -    0 |    6 |    6 |    0 |    5 |   31 |    0 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -   50 |    6 |    3 |    0 |   10 |   31 |    0 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   50 |    6 |    3 |    0 |   10 |   31 |    0 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -   34 |    6 |    4 |    0 |   23 |   47 |   31 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -   17 |    6 |    5 |    0 |   21 |   31 |   31 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -   84 |    6 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   84 |    6 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -   67 |    6 |    2 |   16 |   24 |   32 |   32 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -   67 |    6 |    2 |   16 |   23 |   31 |   31 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -   84 |    6 |    1 |   32 |   32 |   32 |   32 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   84 |    6 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -   80 |    5 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -   80 |    5 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -   60 |    5 |    2 |   15 |   15 |   16 |   15 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   60 |    5 |    2 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -   80 |    5 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -   60 |    5 |    2 |   31 |   39 |   47 |   47 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   60 |    5 |    2 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -   40 |    5 |    3 |   31 |   41 |   62 |   32 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -   60 |    5 |    2 |   31 |   31 |   32 |   32 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -   60 |    5 |    2 |   31 |   31 |   32 |   32 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -   80 |    5 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -   60 |    5 |    2 |   31 |   39 |   47 |   47 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -   60 |    5 |    2 |   31 |   31 |   32 |   32 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   60 |    5 |    2 |   16 |   23 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -   60 |    5 |    2 |   31 |   47 |   63 |   63 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   63 |   63 |   63 |   63 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -   60 |    5 |    2 |   47 |   70 |   93 |   93 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   60 |    5 |    2 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -   60 |    5 |    2 |   47 |   55 |   63 |   63 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -   60 |    5 |    2 |   31 |   46 |   62 |   31 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    5 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -   80 |    5 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   63 |   63 |   63 |   63 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -   60 |    5 |    2 |   31 |   38 |   46 |   46 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   62 |   62 |   62 |   62 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -   80 |    5 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -   60 |    5 |    2 |   47 |   70 |   93 |   47 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    5 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -   80 |    5 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   78 |   78 |   78 |   78 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -   80 |    5 |    1 |   62 |   62 |   62 |   62 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -   80 |    5 |    1 |   78 |   78 |   78 |   78 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    5 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    5 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    5 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    5 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -   50 |    4 |    2 |   47 |   54 |   62 |   62 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   50 |    4 |    2 |   62 |   62 |   62 |   62 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    3 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    3 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -   67 |    3 |    1 |   93 |   93 |   93 |   93 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -   67 |    3 |    1 |   62 |   62 |   62 |   62 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -   67 |    3 |    1 |   62 |   62 |   62 |   62 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    2 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  gw-home.geomanous.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   gw-geomanous.dti.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|            bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                        gw-dti.nvak.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.48.228.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -    0 |    1 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                   gw-john70.winner.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   32 |   32 |   32 |   32 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                          ring.bliz.awmn -    0 |    1 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.12.145 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                             10.2.13.121 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.162 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   32 |   32 |   32 |   32 |
|                             10.2.12.145 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                             10.2.13.121 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.162 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                             10.2.12.145 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.121 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                             10.2.13.162 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                             10.2.12.145 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   63 |   63 |   63 |   63 |
|                             10.2.13.121 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                             10.2.13.162 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   62 |   62 |   62 |   62 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.12.145 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   32 |   32 |   32 |   32 |
|                             10.2.13.121 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.162 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                             10.2.13.138 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   16 |   16 |   16 |   16 |
|                             10.2.12.145 -    0 |    1 |    1 |   62 |   62 |   62 |   62 |
|                                         -  100 |    1 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## yorgos

```
C:\Documents and Settings\yorgos>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.yorgos.awmn [10.26.154.1]
  2     3 ms     4 ms     1 ms  gw-yorgos.aivanet.awmn [10.35.169.241]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-aivanet.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.129]
  4     *        2 ms     1 ms  alix-2.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.7]
  5    25 ms    13 ms    19 ms  gw-ttel.senius.awmn [10.34.64.230]
  6    10 ms    12 ms    16 ms  gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
  7     4 ms     2 ms     3 ms  hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## aivanet

traceroute to 10.19.143.13 (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 router1 (10.35.169.1) 0.482 ms 0.385 ms 0.187 ms
2 gw-aivanet.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.129) 1.314 ms 1.766 ms 1.428 ms
3 alix-2.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.7) 1.348 ms 1.197 ms 4.430 ms
4 gw-ttel.senius.awmn (10.34.64.230) 2.888 ms 4.344 ms 2.962 ms
5 10.2.173.110 (10.2.173.110) 1.658 ms 2.207 ms 3.032 ms
6 hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13) 3.335 ms 2.142 ms 1.813 ms

----------


## B52

Για ποιο λογο κανετε trace προς το 10.19.x.x ? το προβλημα που αναφερουμε με τον PIT ειναι προς Χαλκιδα και στα λινκ spef και vector.... διαβαστε και λιγο πιο πανω.

----------


## B52

Εκλεισα το λινκ του Spef και εχει φτιαξει λιγο η κατασταση...



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.146.3.201
traceroute to 10.146.3.201 (10.146.3.201), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  mtik.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  1.246 ms  0.208 ms  0.853 ms
 2  gw-b52.b52-xtreme.awmn (10.42.44.213)  2.068 ms  3.833 ms  3.291 ms
 3  gw-b52xtreme.marius.awmn (10.34.65.66)  3.908 ms  2.416 ms  4.963 ms
 4  10.29.81.237 (10.29.81.237)  4.159 ms  3.227 ms  3.537 ms
 5  10.29.81.234 (10.29.81.234)  4.127 ms  3.122 ms  5.134 ms
 6  gw-machine.nettraptor.awmn (10.14.146.4)  18.858 ms  9.336 ms  9.461 ms
 7  gw-nettraptor.vector.awmn (10.14.147.139)  8.856 ms  14.141 ms  10.239 ms
 8  gw-vector.parnitha.awmn (10.14.150.156)  9.029 ms  9.139 ms  23.802 ms
 9  10.146.3.201 (10.146.3.201)  7.236 ms  12.805 ms  13.409 ms
```

----------


## PIT

Ωραια Τασο, ειναι τωρα πολυ καλυτερα!!



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.145.7.145
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.145.7.133
  3     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  10.145.7.250
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.146.3.249
  5     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  10.146.3.202
  6     5 ms     4 ms     6 ms  gw-parnitha.vector.awmn [10.14.150.155]
  7     9 ms     7 ms    13 ms  gw-vector.nettraptor.awmn [10.14.147.137]
  8    15 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-nettraptor.dat.awmn [10.14.154.249]
  9    19 ms     5 ms     6 ms  10.29.81.233
 10     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  10.29.81.238
 11    17 ms    15 ms    11 ms  10.2.32.65
 12     9 ms    16 ms     9 ms  10.2.16.73
 13    16 ms     9 ms    14 ms  10.2.16.86
 14    17 ms    23 ms    10 ms  10.2.92.130
 15    27 ms     9 ms    13 ms  10.2.164.233
 16    23 ms    35 ms    26 ms  10.17.122.173
 17    36 ms    15 ms    22 ms  10.19.143.13

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## B52

Aυριο το πρωι θα ανεβει ο Spef ταρατσα να δει τι γινεται....

----------


## PIT

> Aυριο το πρωι θα ανεβει ο Spef ταρατσα να δει τι γινεται....


ok tnx!!  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
Tracing route to hostmaster.awmn [10.19.143.12]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-godim.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.33]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-ymdim.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.45]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dgi.pikos.awmn [10.23.26.38]
  5     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-pikos.ONikosEimai.awmn [10.2.28.94]
  6     6 ms     2 ms     6 ms  gw-onikoseimai.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.241]
  7   409 ms    80 ms   526 ms  10.17.122.129
  8   622 ms   258 ms   134 ms  wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Συμμετρικά, το 7ο hop θα έπρεπε να ήταν 10.2.164.218 και οχι 10.17.122.129. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πας ασύμμετρα στο TOP και η διαδρομή επιστροφής που ακολουθείς μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα. Τουλάχιστον αυτή τη στιγμή, το link ithaca-TOP παίζει άψογα.

----------


## Danimoth

> Συμμετρικά, το 7ο hop θα έπρεπε να ήταν 10.2.164.218 και οχι 10.17.122.129. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πας ασύμμετρα στο TOP και η διαδρομή επιστροφής που ακολουθείς μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα. Τουλάχιστον αυτή τη στιγμή, το link ithaca-TOP παίζει άψογα.


Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, η ασυμμετρία δεν αντιμετωπίζεται παρά μόνο με αλλαγή routing protocol?

----------


## JollyRoger

εγώ αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, η ασυμμετρία δεν είναι πρόβλημα...

απλά χρειάζεται να τη λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν μας όταν ψάχνουμε να βρούμε που εντοπίζεται κάποιο πρόβλημα...

----------


## Danimoth

> εγώ αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, η ασυμμετρία δεν είναι πρόβλημα...
> 
> απλά χρειάζεται να τη λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν μας όταν ψάχνουμε να βρούμε που εντοπίζεται κάποιο πρόβλημα...


Ε??
Μα δεν υποτίθεται ότι αν υπάρχει ασσυμετρία τότε δεν περνάνε σωστά τα πακέτα?

----------


## JollyRoger

nop  ::  απλά πηγαίνουν απο ένα δρόμο, και γυρνάνε απο άλλον...

το σωστό/λάθος είναι offtopic  :: 


edit:
aa! sorry κάτι ακόμα για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια... υπάρχουν κάποια σκαλώματα μάλλον του MT, που τρώνε φρίκες με την ασυμμετρία... όμως δε φταίει η ασυμμετρία, αλλά πχ to snmp daemon του mikrotik κλπ...

επίσης θυμάμαι να λένε περι linux-router, οτι αν δεν ρυθμίσεις κάτι (που δεν θυμάμαι τι  ::  ) τότε παίζει περίπτωση να κάνει drop ο router, πακέτα που επιστρέφουν ασύμμετρα...  :: 

απτα...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> επίσης θυμάμαι να λένε περι linux-router, οτι αν δεν ρυθμίσεις κάτι (που δεν θυμάμαι τι  ) τότε παίζει περίπτωση να κάνει drop ο router, πακέτα που επιστρέφουν ασύμμετρα...


Yeap.


```
cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/rp_filter
```

----------


## Neuro

```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.thali.awmn                 0.0% 14379    0.1   0.1   0.1  17.5   0.3
 2. gw-thali.tsiftakos.awmn           0.0% 14379    0.6   0.5   0.4  36.1   3.7
 3. gw-tsiftakos.upliftingman.awmn    0.0% 14379   76.4   1.2   1.0  87.7   6.2
 4. 10.27.241.245                     0.0% 14379   47.8   1.7   1.5  98.5   5.8
 5. gw-dias.petros-5.awmn            28.5% 14378   70.4 787.9   2.7 15332 4958.
 6. gw-petros-5.top.awmn             28.5% 14378  226.4 811.8  15.8 15322 4950.
 7. hermes.awmn                      28.5% 14378  203.7 820.6   6.6 15308 4864.
```

Παρακαλώ, αν κάποιος μπορεί ας επικοινωνήσει με dias ή petros.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

εγώ θα έλεγα: παρακαλείτε ο spirosco να βάλει ένα tracepath στη μεριά του forum, να μπορεί να βγάλει κανείς καμια άκρη με τις ασυμμετρίες  :: 



```
                          My traceroute  [v0.72]
jr.awmn (0.0.0.0)                                 Sat Jan 24 15:05:42 2009
Keys:  Help   Display mode   Restart statistics   Order of fields   quit
                                  Packets               Pings
 Host                           Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.jollyroger.awmn       0.0%    22    0.6   0.7   0.5   1.2   0.2
 2. gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn    0.0%    22    0.8   3.0   0.8  15.5   3.6
 3. router3.petr0s-5.awmn        0.0%    22    1.4   1.9   1.3   6.7   1.1
 4. gw-petros-5.top.awmn         0.0%    21    2.5   6.6   1.7  31.2   7.3
 5. hermes.awmn                  0.0%    21    3.5   5.8   2.4  13.4   3.1
```

----------


## Neuro

Δεν είναι θέμα ασυμμετρίας βρε JollyRoger. Το link dias - petros είναι το πρόβλημα.
[attachment=0:16k6ah6v]link-dias-petros.jpg[/attachment:16k6ah6v]
http://10.18.225.20:8082/sensorlist.htm

----------


## JollyRoger

::  πράγματι...

όμως ένα tracepath στο forum, θα εξυπηρετούσε σίγουρα όπως και να 'χει  :: 


για την ακρίβεια, σε όσο περισσότερα μέρη του δικτύου είχαμε, τόσο το καλύτερο, δεν συμφωνείς;

----------


## Neuro

> πράγματι...
> 
> όμως ένα tracepath στο forum, θα εξυπηρετούσε σίγουρα όπως και να 'χει 
> 
> 
> για την ακρίβεια, σε όσο περισσότερα μέρη του δικτύου είχαμε, τόσο το καλύτερο, δεν συμφωνείς;


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το τι ακριβώς ζητάς. Να έχουμε web based traceroute/tracepath tools στους servers μας, ώστε να μπορείς να κάνεις trace και την ανάποδη διαδρομή για να δεις αν υπάρχει ασυμμετρία;

----------


## JollyRoger

exactly....

for example

http://jr.awmn/tracepath/




```
<html>
        <head>
                <title>tracepath from JollyRoger to...</title>
        </head>
</html>

<?php
$_ip = $_domain; 
echo "<center><h2>tracepath from JollyRoger #9158 to awmn hosts</h2></center>";
echo "<center>Enter the IP or the domain name of the server that you are trying to route.</center>";
echo "
";
echo "<center><form method='post' action='?do=route'><input type='text' name='domain' class='input_login' value='$_ip'><input type='submit' value='execute tracepath' class='input_login'></form></center>";




if($_GET['do'] == 'route')
{

$_input = trim($_POST['domain']);

$pos = strrpos($_input, " ");
$pos1 = strrpos($_input, ";");
$pos2 = strrpos($_input, "|");
$pos3 = strrpos($_input, "&");
$pos4 = strrpos($_input, ">");
$pos5 = strrpos($_input, "<");
if (($pos === false) and ($pos1 === false) and ($pos2 === false) and ($pos3== false) and ($pos4== false) and ($pos5==false)) {

$_domain = $_input;} else {$_domain = "lol!";}

$ip_lenght = strlen($_domain);
$ip_domain = $ip_lenght - 5;
$ip_domain2 = $ip_lenght - 3;
$ip_prefix = substr($_domain, 0, 2);
$ip_domain2 = substr ($_domain, $ip_domain2, $ip_lenght);
$ip_domain = substr ($_domain, $ip_domain, $ip_lenght);

if (($ip_prefix == '10') or (($ip_domain == '.awmn') or ($ip_domain2 == '.wn')))
{

    echo "<pre>";
      system ("tracepath ".$_domain);
      echo "</pre>";
}
else  {echo "
<h1><center>.awmn and .wn domains ONLY!!</center></h1>";
echo "<center><h2>try again!</h2></center>";
}
}
echo "
";
 ?>
```

όποιος έχει κάτι να προσθέσει, plz do... νομίζω οτι δεν έχει πλέον τρύπες, αλλά u never know  :: 









edit: alternate version με χρήση του function του mojiro παρακάτω  ::  διαλέγετε και παίρνετε  :: 


```
<html>
        <head>
                <title>tracepath from JollyRoger to...</title>
        </head>
</html>

<?php
$_ip = $_domain;
echo "<center><h2>tracepath from JollyRoger #9158 to awmn hosts</h2></center>";
echo "<center>Enter the IP or the domain name of the server that you are trying to route.</center>";
echo "
";
echo "<center><form method='post' action='?do=route'><input type='text' name='domain' class='input_login' value='$_ip'><input type='submit' value='execute tracepath' class='input_login'></form></center>";


if($_GET['do'] == 'route')
{

$_input = trim($_POST['domain']);

function checkhost($host) {
      if (
                ereg("^[a-zA-Z0-9_.\-]{1,255}$", $host)
        ) {
                return TRUE;
        } else {
                return FALSE;
        }
}

if (checkhost($_input)) { $_domain = $_input;} else {$_domain = "lol!";}

$ip_lenght = strlen($_domain);
$ip_domain = $ip_lenght - 5;
$ip_domain2 = $ip_lenght - 3;
$ip_prefix = substr($_domain, 0, 2);
$ip_domain2 = substr ($_domain, $ip_domain2, $ip_lenght);
$ip_domain = substr ($_domain, $ip_domain, $ip_lenght);

if (($ip_prefix == '10') or (($ip_domain == '.awmn') or ($ip_domain2 == '.wn')))
{

    echo "<pre>";
      system ("tracepath ".$_domain);
      echo "</pre>";
}
else  {echo "
<h1><center>.awmn and .wn domains ONLY!!</center></h1>";
echo "<center><h2>try again!</h2></center>";
}
}
echo "
";
 ?>
```



windows users, 
αντί για tracepath, η εντολή είναι tracert, πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί σε οποιοδήποτε απο τα 2 παραπάνω σας αρέσει περισσότερο  ::  δλδ αντί για system ("tracepath ".$_domain); πρέπει να γίνει system ("tracert ".$_domain);

----------


## Neuro

Δε ξέρω PHP και δε μπορώ να κρίνω αλλά γενικά δε μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα safe να χρησιμοποιήσεις την system(). Ακόμα και στη ανάλογη σελίδα βλέπω τα αναμενόμενα warnings για τη χρήση της. Φαντάζομαι πως είναι ποιο δύσκολο αλλά και ποιο σωστό, να το γράψεις χρησιμοποιώντας την php-pear. Από ότι βλέπω υπάρχει traceroute class.

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν ξέρω ούτε εγώ πολλά περι php... πάντως ότι περιπτώσεις είχαμε σκεφτεί και παλιότερα με τον alasondro κι όποιον άλλο το είχε ψάξει λίγο, τις κλείσαμε...

οπότε shell δεν δίνει...
αν βρείς κάποιο τρόπο που αποτελεί τρύπα, πες...  ::  ή ακόμα καλύτερα, πόσταρε το εναλλακτικό code να κάνουμε δουλειά  ::

----------


## mojiro

```
function checkhost($host) {
      if (
                ereg("^[a-zA-Z0-9_.\-]{1,255}$", $host)
        ) {
                return TRUE;
        } else {
                return FALSE;
        }
}
```

αφήνει γράμματα, αριθμούς, άνω/κάτω παύλες, τελείες

----------


## JollyRoger

::  δεν κατάλαβα τι συμπληρώνει security-wise στην προκειμένη περίπτωση...

care to explain λιγο;

----------


## mojiro

άμα το $host περιέχει μόνο γράμματα, αριθμούς, κλπ τότε επιστρέφει TRUE

Παρεμπιπτόντως:
http://www.routing.awmn/tracing
http://routing.explode.gr/tracing

----------


## fengi1

Jolly τι κανω λαθος και δε παιζει ; 
http://www.fengi1.awmn/trace

----------


## JollyRoger

έχεις tracepath στο μηχάνημα; αυτό καλεί την εντολή tracepath...

αν δεν την έχεις, δεν πρόκειται να παίξει...  ::

----------


## fengi1

Οχι δεν εχω  ::  και ουτε θα βαλω linux. Nα γραφεις κωδικα για win server αλλη φορα  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::  καλά το κράξιμο για την υποστήρηξη στην M$, το προσπερνάω  :: 

αντικατέστησε το "tracepath" με "tracert"  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> άμα το $host περιέχει μόνο γράμματα, αριθμούς, κλπ τότε επιστρέφει TRUE
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως:
> http://www.routing.awmn/tracing
> http://routing.explode.gr/tracing


 δηλαδή το ίδιο που έχω κάνει, αλλά με "whitelist" αντί για "blacklist", σωστά;
(αν βάλεις μλκιες στο δικό σου, βγάζει μια σελίδα errors  :: )

ps. και επιτρέπει και trace στο internet  ::  (εμένα δε μ'αρεσει να γίνεται αυτό  ::  )

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> άμα το $host περιέχει μόνο γράμματα, αριθμούς, κλπ τότε επιστρέφει TRUE
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως:
> http://www.routing.awmn/tracing
> http://routing.explode.gr/tracing
> 
> 
> ...


δηλαδή;

----------


## JollyRoger

το διόρθωσες ρε εξυπνίδη  :: 

για πες για το άλλο που ρώτησα  ::

----------


## mojiro

> το διόρθωσες ρε εξυπνίδη


 ... όχι (εκτός εάν είδες κάτι άσχετα errors επειδή σκάλιζα γενικώς)




> για πες για το άλλο που ρώτησα


 ... για την blacklist ? ε ναι οκ... διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.

----------


## fengi1

> καλά το κράξιμο για την υποστήρηξη στην M$, το προσπερνάω 
> 
> αντικατέστησε το "tracepath" με "tracert"


http://www.fengi1.awmn/trace
Ετσι παιζει. Αν εξαιρεσεις την γραμματοσειρα  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
>   καλά το κράξιμο για την υποστήρηξη στην M$, το προσπερνάω 
> 
> αντικατέστησε το "tracepath" με "tracert" 
> 
> 
> http://www.fengi1.awmn/trace
> Ετσι παιζει. Αν εξαιρεσεις την γραμματοσειρα




```
˜¨˜¡¦¢¦çŸž©ž «žª › ˜›¨¦£ãª §¨¦ª: taratsa.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
£œ £âš ©«¦ §¢ãŸ¦ª ˜¤˜§ž›ã©œà¤ 30:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.fengi1.awmn [10.34.71.1] 
  2     1 ms     5 ms    11 ms  gw-warlock2fengi.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.249] 
  3    33 ms    32 ms    30 ms  gw-senius2warlock.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.254] 
  4     5 ms    12 ms    25 ms  gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110] 
  5    37 ms    11 ms     2 ms  knosos.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.129] 
  6    31 ms    45 ms    29 ms  10.17.122.169 
  7    27 ms    35 ms    17 ms  taratsa.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
```

Μπράβο fengi, πολύ καλό, αν εξαιρέσεις 2 προβλήματα, το ένα σημαντικό.
Το πρώτο (όχι σημαντικό) είναι η γραμματοσειρά
Το δεύτερο (το σημαντικό) είναι ότι βγάζει λινκ του senius να lagάρει, κάτι που είναι ανθρωπίνος αδύνατον !  ::

----------


## fengi1

Ετυχε. Τωρα παντως παει σφαιρα. Περναω απο senius και ουτε καλημερα δεν προλαβαινω να του πω.  ::  

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.fengi1.awmn [10.34.71.1] 
2 3 ms 8 ms 1 ms gw-warlock2fengi.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.249] 
3 3 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-senius2warlock.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.254] 
4 3 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110] 
5 10 ms 10 ms 5 ms hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

----------


## fengi1

Το πειραξα  ::  
http://www.fengi1.awmn/ping

Γιατι βγαζει γραμμικη γραφη του π.χ ομως ?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

δε φτάνει που έχεις windows, έχεις και ελληνικά windows?  ::   :: 

edit: ο dns σου δεν κάνει resolve .wn domains... αν έχεις το wind, βάλε καλύτερα το forum, αν θες να τα κάνει resolve κι αυτά, επειδή οι αγαπητοί αδμινς του wind, δεν ενδιαφέρονται εδώ και τουλάχιστον μήνες να το προσθέσουν...

δλδ αντί για 10.19.143.12 βάλε 10.19.143.13 ... (αν παίρνεις copy τη ζώνη, πρέπει να την προσθέσεις στο bind)

αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει να κάνεις και resolve .wn μην κάνεις τπτ, μια χαρά ειναι  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Οχι δεν εχω  και ουτε θα βαλω linux. Nα γραφεις κωδικα για win server αλλη φορα


Ακόμα δεν σε έχει ψήσει ο acoul;  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Ετυχε. Τωρα παντως παει σφαιρα. Περναω απο senius και ουτε καλημερα δεν προλαβαινω να του πω.  
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.fengi1.awmn [10.34.71.1] 
> 2 3 ms 8 ms 1 ms gw-warlock2fengi.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.249] 
> 3 3 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-senius2warlock.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.254] 
> 4 3 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110] 
> 5 10 ms 10 ms 5 ms hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]


Έβγαλα την φραγή.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

DNS το 10.0.0.1 εχω

----------


## JollyRoger

στο server σου; σίγουρα;

έκανε trace απο σένα στο 10.0.0.1 και πήγε acinonyx... και απ'οτι βλέπω ο dns του (όχι ο anycast) κάνει resolve wn  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ps. ελπίζω να μη σας πειράζει εσένα και το mojiro που σας έβαλα χωρίς να σας ρωτήσω στο άλλο thread ε;  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

fengi εκθέτεις κόσμο, το νού σου  :: 



```
Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.19.147.241]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.30.64.3 
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.sv1efo.awmn [10.30.64.1] 
  3   256 ms   724 ms   655 ms  gw-sv1efo.klarabel.awmn [10.30.56.45] 
  4   981 ms   228 ms   245 ms  10.35.161.241 
  5   590 ms   690 ms   319 ms  10.35.161.194 
  6   384 ms   251 ms   527 ms  10.19.150.9 
  7   371 ms   397 ms   368 ms  mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65] 
  8   172 ms   202 ms   299 ms  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.153] 
  9   408 ms   550 ms   654 ms  gw-skilla.selete.awmn [10.19.146.250] 
 10   519 ms   348 ms   319 ms  www.leechers.awmn [10.19.147.241] 

Trace complete.
```


edit: πλάκα κάνω εννοείται ε; ευκαιρία να βρούμε/φτιάξουμε προβληματάκια, αυτό είναι και το όλο νόημα  ::

----------


## mojiro

> ps. ελπίζω να μη σας πειράζει εσένα και το mojiro που σας έβαλα χωρίς να σας ρωτήσω στο άλλο thread ε;


ναι με πείραξε πολύ! εγώ θέλω να γράφομαι μόνο στου Συλλόγου τις λίστες  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Αυτο εχει φαει φρικη απο το πρωι. Ολη μερα κλειστο ηταν . το ανοιξα πριν να δω μπας και... αλλα μπα....
Το εκλεισα παλι.

----------


## fengi1

Εσυ εισαι αντι-Συλλογικος και ο mojiro αντι-αντι-συλλογικος  ::

----------


## harrylaos

απο τον Mojiro



> 1	10.86.87.129	0.098 ms 
> 2	10.86.87.130	0.354 ms 
> 3	10.86.90.102	1.338 ms 
> 4	10.84.237.97	2.653 ms 
> 5	10.87.201.194	3.430 ms 
> 6	10.2.173.109	asymm 
> 7	10.34.64.229	asymm 
> 8	10.34.64.8	asymm 
> 9	10.34.64.249	asymm 
> ...


Απο τον Fengi. 



> 1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.fengi1.awmn [10.34.71.1] 
> 2 <1 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-fengi.schia.awmn [10.34.68.228] 
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-schia.antonisst.awmn [10.34.68.66] 
> 4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms router2.antonisst.awmn [10.34.62.2] 
> 5 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms router.metallica.awmn [10.3.7.1]


Απο Jolly.




> 1: jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.25) 0.280ms pmtu 1500
> 1: router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1) 1.027ms 
> 1: router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1) 0.763ms 
> 2: gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn (10.40.186.246) 2.714ms 
> 3: router3.petr0s-5.awmn (10.18.225.13) 2.995ms 
> 4: gw-petros-5.top.awmn (10.18.225.62) 12.302ms 
> 5: gortis.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.131) 7.847ms 
> 6: gw-top.senius.awmn (10.2.173.109) 8.450ms 
> 7: gw-senius.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.229) 18.242ms 
> ...

----------


## Acinonyx

FYI, ο anycast μου δε δούλευε εδώ και 2 μέρες λόγω λάθος στο firewall του server. Με ενημέρωσε ο JB172 (thx) και το διορθωσα χτες το βράδυ.

----------


## harrylaos

Καλα σημερα ε, κανω κατι τραμπαλες για να φτασω leechers....Αλλο πραγμα.
Σε καποια στιγμη αντι να παω απο dti, πηγα απο B52-->aivanet

----------


## VFXCode

```
server:~# tracert 10.3.7.1
traceroute to 10.3.7.1 (10.3.7.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  8271.awmn (10.29.88.1)  0.192 ms  0.167 ms  0.162 ms
 2  vfx2marius.8271.awmn (10.29.88.122)  1.098 ms  1.112 ms  1.107 ms
 3   (10.2.32.65)  1.997 ms  3.309 ms  3.613 ms
 4   (10.2.32.134)  5.627 ms  7.374 ms  7.799 ms
 5   (10.23.24.37)  8.190 ms  8.647 ms *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * router.metallica.awmn (10.3.7.1)  6.994 ms  7.613 ms
server:~# tracert 10.3.7.1
traceroute to 10.3.7.1 (10.3.7.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  8271.awmn (10.29.88.1)  0.246 ms  0.234 ms  0.220 ms
 2  vfx2marius.8271.awmn (10.29.88.122)  1.128 ms  1.144 ms  1.139 ms
 3   (10.2.32.65)  2.677 ms  3.375 ms  3.932 ms
 4   (10.2.32.134)  4.330 ms  8.296 ms  8.839 ms
 5   (10.23.24.37)  9.250 ms  9.262 ms *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * router.metallica.awmn (10.3.7.1)  75.445 ms  75.615 ms
```

pyros - nkout pou exoun ta pings tous???

----------


## harrylaos

Εδω το ping εκει το ping που ειναι το ping?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

```
 1:  jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.25)                         0.292ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.199ms 
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.546ms 
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              3.576ms 
 3:  10.38.126.102 (10.38.126.102)                         22.163ms 
 4:  10.17.131.221 (10.17.131.221)                         20.544ms 
 5:  gw-manosrouter.anman.awmn (10.17.131.202)             21.338ms 
 6:  gw-anman-danimoth.awmn (10.17.131.238)               281.884ms 
 7:  wrapap.danimoth.awmn (10.41.229.248)                 509.191ms 
 8:  gw-danimoth.selinios.awmn (10.41.229.66)             943.993ms 
 9:  gw-selinios.grspider.awmn (10.48.232.249)            611.221ms 
10:  10.48.232.254 (10.48.232.254)                        875.715ms 
11:  10.40.126.37 (10.40.126.37)                          813.995ms 
12:  gw-pathfinder.dalex2.awmn (10.47.144.145)            863.574ms 
13:  mt.dalex.awmn (10.49.226.33)                         145.865ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 52
```



```
 1?: [LOCALHOST]     pmtu 1500
 1:  mt.dalex.awmn (10.49.226.33)                           0.644ms 
 2:  gw-dalex.dalex2.awmn (10.49.226.130)                   2.678ms 
 3:  gw-dalex2.pathfinder.awmn (10.47.144.146)              4.631ms 
 4:  10.40.126.39 (10.40.126.39)                            6.723ms 
 5:  gw-pathfinder.grspider.awmn (10.48.232.253)            7.961ms 
 6:  gw-selinios.grspider.awmn (10.48.232.250)             10.502ms 
 7:  gw-selinios.danimoth.awmn (10.41.229.65)              13.104ms 
 8:  wrap2.danimoth.awmn (10.41.229.247)                   14.682ms 
 9:  gw-danimoth.anman.awmn (10.17.131.237)               910.886ms 
10:  manosrouter.anman.awmn (10.17.131.201)               894.385ms 
11:  10.17.131.222 (10.17.131.222)                        739.953ms 
12:  10.38.126.101 (10.38.126.101)                        710.232ms 
13:  10.38.126.110 (10.38.126.110)                        891.941ms 
14?: reply received 8)
     Resume: pmtu 1500
```

  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router-nic2.jb172.awmn [10.22.11.33]
  2     2 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-jb172.lp17.awmn [10.42.69.246]
  3     2 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-lp17.fengi1.awmn [10.42.69.254]
  4     9 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-warlock2fengi.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.249]
  5     6 ms    29 ms     6 ms  gw-senius2warlock.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.254]
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router-nic2.jb172.awmn [10.22.11.33
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  10.2.15.185
  3     2 ms     2 ms     4 ms  router1.john70.awmn [10.2.15.1]
  4     5 ms     3 ms    16 ms  10.2.21.217
  5    28 ms    12 ms     1 ms  gw-john70.gvaf.awmn [10.2.21.186]
  6    51 ms     *        7 ms  gw-gvaf.metalab.awmn [10.2.38.36]
  7     6 ms    20 ms    42 ms  wrap.metalab.awmn [10.2.33.5]
  8    37 ms     5 ms     5 ms  10.17.122.149
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router-nic2.jb172.awmn [10.22.11.33]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-jb172.lp17.awmn [10.42.69.246]
  3     6 ms    10 ms     1 ms  gw-lp17.fengi1.awmn [10.42.69.254]
  4    10 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-warlock2fengi.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.249]
  5     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-senius2warlock.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.254]
  6     3 ms     5 ms    13 ms  gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

Από sidis-TOP φτάνω πάντως.



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router-nic2.jb172.awmn [10.22.11.33]
  2     6 ms     1 ms    15 ms  gw-jb172.amar3.awmn [10.22.11.202]
  3     4 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-amar3.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.242]
  4     *        *       18 ms  gw-7bpm.geosid.awmn [10.19.180.237]
  5     *        4 ms     3 ms  10.17.130.205
  6    15 ms    24 ms    11 ms  gw-sidis.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.181]
  7     4 ms     6 ms     3 ms  hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]
```

Κάτι παίζεται με το routing στον TOP.

----------


## commando

ελα ντε ποιοι γκαντεμηδες τον επισκεφτηκαν σημερα αραγες?
Παρτε και ενα δικο μου για ποικιλια
Μπραχαμι to Μπραχαμι απλα πραγματα.


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                    router.commando.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.15.169.102 -    8 |   14 |   13 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                gw-nasos765.titanas.awmn -    0 |   13 |   13 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.15.167.238 -    0 |   13 |   13 |    0 |    2 |   16 |   16 |
|                             10.2.19.221 -    0 |   13 |   13 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                               10.2.19.7 -    0 |   13 |   13 |    0 |    6 |   16 |    0 |
|                             10.2.19.250 -    0 |   13 |   13 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                            10.2.183.249 -    0 |   13 |   13 |  390 |  685 | 1532 | 1532 |
|                           10.40.188.249 -    8 |   13 |   12 |  344 |  598 |  859 |  750 |
|                            10.40.178.34 -    8 |   13 |   12 |  328 |  636 |  860 |  734 |
|                             10.15.173.1 -    8 |   13 |   12 |  406 |  630 |  891 |  703 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## JB172

> ελα ντε ποιοι γκαντεμηδες τον επισκεφτηκαν σημερα αραγες?


Είναι μέρες τώρα έτσι και το κοιτάγαμε με τον acinonyx.
Τα πόσταρα για να υπάρχουν για να βγάλουμε μία άκρη.
Εχω ενημερώσει και τον MEW.

----------


## commando

δεν χρειαζεται να βγαλεις ακρη δεν ειμαι καλος στα μαθηματικα οπως λες αλλα το μονο που βλεπω ειναι 1 βροχη=περιπου 13 εκτος σε μια μερα .Περιπου.  ::   ::

----------


## commando

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                    router.commando.awmn -    0 |   58 |   58 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.15.169.102 -    0 |   58 |   58 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                gw-nasos765.titanas.awmn -    0 |   58 |   58 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.15.167.238 -    0 |   58 |   58 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                 gw-tzortzis.ozonet.awmn -    0 |   57 |   57 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                      rt220b.ozonet.awmn -    0 |   57 |   57 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                 gw-ozonet.merlggeo.awmn -    0 |   57 |   57 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                     gw-ee.merlggeo.awmn -    0 |   57 |   57 |  312 |  549 | 1032 |  640 |
|                           10.40.188.249 -    0 |   57 |   57 |  282 |  548 | 1031 |  641 |
|                gw-stefanos.konkoul.awmn -    2 |   57 |   56 |  281 |  541 |  953 |  344 |
|                       router.thali.awmn -    2 |   57 |   56 |  297 |  544 |  984 |  297 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

Eλεος

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T42wLNMSJtY

----------


## Neuro

Έλα, και απο εδώ μποτιλιάρισμα έχει:



```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.thali.awmn                 0.0%   867    0.1   0.1   0.1   0.6   0.0
 2. gw-thali.konkoul.awmn             0.0%   867    2.3   2.7   1.1  38.5   3.6
 3. gw-konkoul.stefanos.awmn          0.0%   867    2.7   5.7   2.0  88.0   6.8
 4. gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn            0.0%   867   17.8   6.5   2.3  61.6   6.7
 5. 10.83.251.250                     0.0%   867    6.5   7.2   2.7  82.1   7.2
 6. 10.17.121.105                     0.0%   866    5.4   7.9   3.0 100.3   7.7
 7. gw-philip633.spirosco.awmn        0.1%   866    4.2   9.2   3.4 218.6  10.7
 8. rb1.spirosco.awmn                 0.0%   866    5.9   9.2   3.7 128.2   9.1
 9. gw-spirosco.anman.awmn            0.0%   866  391.7 332.3  23.7 1010. 148.9
10. gw-nasos765.commando.awmn         0.0%   866  304.3 327.4  32.2 958.9 141.0
11. www.market.awmn                   0.1%   866  305.1 328.9  26.1 1008. 141.5
```

----------


## VFXCode

Και απο εδω χαμος γινεται 




> C:\Documents and Settings\VFXCode>tracert www.market.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to www.market.awmn [10.15.169.10]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 8271.awmn [10.29.88.1]
> 2 1 ms 2 ms <1 ms vfx2marius.8271.awmn [10.29.88.122]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-marius.b52xtreme.awmn [10.34.65.68]
> 4 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-b52-xtreme.b52.awmn [10.42.44.214]
> ...

----------


## spirosco

Για καντε τωρα κανα τεστ. Μαλλον θεμα θορυβου ηταν (συνδιασμενο με καμμια 40αρια mbits traffic).

----------


## Neuro

> Για καντε τωρα κανα τεστ. Μαλλον θεμα θορυβου ηταν (συνδιασμενο με καμμια 40αρια mbits traffic).


Απο εμένα έστρωσε Σπύρο, thanks:



```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.thali.awmn                 0.0%   110    0.1   0.1   0.1   1.3   0.1
 2. gw-thali.konkoul.awmn             0.0%   110    2.3   3.8   1.1  30.1   4.4
 3. gw-konkoul.stefanos.awmn          0.0%   110   27.1  10.8   2.0  85.2  12.8
 4. gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn            0.9%   110    3.5  11.7   2.4  57.9  12.2
 5. 10.83.251.250                     0.0%   110    6.4   9.7   2.7  45.7   9.4
 6. 10.17.121.105                     0.0%   110    4.2   9.2   3.1  43.0   7.8
 7. gw-philip633.spirosco.awmn        0.0%   110    6.1   8.9   3.3  39.0   6.8
 8. rb1.spirosco.awmn                 0.0%   110    4.6  13.1   3.7  53.1  12.0
 9. gw-spirosco.anman.awmn            0.0%   110   30.7  11.8   4.1  76.0  10.4
10. 10.17.131.222                     0.0%   110    7.6  15.3   4.6  44.6   9.8
11. www.kythera.awmn                  0.0%   109    7.5  13.7   4.6  48.8   9.4
```

----------


## commando

::   :: 
Θορυβος απο την ανεμογεννητρια?

----------


## VFXCode

> C:\Documents and Settings\VFXCode>tracert www.market.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to www.market.awmn [10.15.169.10]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 8271.awmn [10.29.88.1]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms vfx2marius.8271.awmn [10.29.88.122]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-marius.b52xtreme.awmn [10.34.65.68]
> 4 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-b52-xtreme.b52.awmn [10.42.44.214]
> ...

----------


## yorgos

```
 1:  yorgos_desk.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.2)                  0.156ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.1)                       0.723ms 
 1:  router.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.1)                       0.559ms 
 2:  10.35.169.241 (10.35.169.241)                          2.175ms 
 3:  10.35.161.233 (10.35.161.233)                          7.983ms 
 4:  10.35.161.193 (10.35.161.193)                          8.728ms 
 5:  gw-trackman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)              6.862ms 
 6:  gw-spirosco.anman.awmn (10.17.119.234)                 6.173ms 
 7:  10.17.131.222 (10.17.131.222)                          6.229ms 
 8:  www.kythera.awmn (10.15.169.10)                        9.591ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 8 back 57
```

----------


## BladeWS

> ------------------------------------------
> ------------------------------------------
> 3 19 ms 19 ms 19 ms 62.169.192.70
> 4 19 ms 19 ms 22 ms 62.169.192.5
> 5 22 ms 21 ms 20 ms pos1-0-cr03-*altec*.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.161]
> 6 64 ms 64 ms 63 ms pos2-2-cr03.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.4.129]
> 7 94 ms 93 ms 93 ms pos3-0-cr01.fra.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.4.110]
> 8 202 ms 230 ms 264 ms 162.97.117.5
> 9 79 ms 79 ms 78 ms DANTE.tenGigabitEthernet1-3.ar2.VIE1.gblx.net [6
> ...


 

 ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> traceroute http://www.awmn
> traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1) 1.878 ms 1.713 ms 1.661 ms
> 2 gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109) 3.373 ms 3.328 ms 3.280 ms
> 3 (10.38.126.102) 4.019 ms 4.833 ms 5.184 ms
> 4 10.17.131.226 (10.17.131.226) 5.997 ms 7.226 ms 7.179 ms
> 5 gw-manosrouter.anman.awmn (10.17.131.202) 7.532 ms 7.483 ms 7.867 ms
> 6 gw-anman.senius.awmn (10.2.173.101) *59.781 ms 55.158 ms 55.459 ms*
> 7 gw-senius.top.awmn (10.2.173.110) *55.411 ms 90.672 ms 90.534 ms*
> 8 http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13) *90.486 ms 90.857 ms 90.811 ms*



[attachment=0:2d94v7yt]www_awmn_awmn_last_30mins.png[/attachment:2d94v7yt]








μέλος δικτύου προς του κουφού την πόρτα:

*ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΕΝΑ TRACEPATH ΣΤΗ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ WIND AND/OR FORUM??*

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

το inet κομμάτι του awmn θα παραμείνει κάτω μέχρι αποκατάστασης βλάβης @ noc.
οι καθυστερήσεις στο ασύρματο κομμάτι είναι λόγο ότι έμεινε 1 router ενεργος από διαποκή ρευματος. Λίγο υπομονή.

----------


## mojiro

στο ίδιο μηχάνημα όχι, σε άλλο ναι. θα το φροντίσω

----------


## acoul

> στο ίδιο μηχάνημα όχι, σε άλλο ναι. θα το φροντίσω


να βάλεις το κρεβάτι σου δίπλα στους servers !! οι τίτλοι και οι κλειδοκράτορες θέλουν θυσίες !!

----------


## Acinonyx

> *ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΕΝΑ TRACEPATH ΣΤΗ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ WIND AND/OR FORUM??*[/size]




```
tracepath www.awmn
 1:  acinonyx.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.131)                   0.246ms pmtu 1500
 1:  gw-local.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.129)                   0.754ms
 1:  gw-local.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.129)                   0.663ms
 2:  gw-acinonyx.tholos.awmn (10.2.16.86)                   1.940ms
 3:  gw-tholos.badge.awmn (10.2.92.130)                     2.604ms
 4:  gw-badge.ithaca-1.awmn (10.2.164.233)                  2.703ms
 5:  10.2.158.245 (10.2.158.245)                            5.691ms asymm  7
 6:  gw-senius2warlock.warlock.awmn (10.2.158.254)          6.026ms asymm  8
 7:  gw-senius.top.awmn (10.2.173.110)                      5.907ms asymm  9
 8:  hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13)                             5.351ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 8 back 55
```

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> *ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΕΝΑ TRACEPATH ΣΤΗ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ WIND AND/OR FORUM??*[/size]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> tracepath www.awmn
> ...



εεε... το ανάποδο εννοεί !  :: 

Να βάλει κάποιος από τον ΤΟΡ σελίδα με traroute & tracepath για να βλέπει ο κόσμος από εκεί πως πάει αλλού

----------


## senius

Κύριοι στο ότι μου την είπανε αρκετοί, από τα ξημερώματα το πρωί, ότι φταίω εγώ στην δρομολόγηση προς wind και forum, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να κατεβάσω το λινκ, senius-TOP.

Βαρέθηκα να κάνω επανεκκινήσεις, στο winbox μου, απο τις 22.00 χθές το βράδυ
Βαρέθηκα να αλλάζω DNS.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς από προχθές κόβει - κόβει, μόνο του.

Μπάχαλο απο όλες τις απόψεις.

Απενεργοποιώ το λινκ senius-top, τουλάχιστον να περνάτε από αλλού και να του την λέτε κι όλα, δίκαια.
 :: 

Οχι σε μένα όμως.
 ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ναι έχεις δίκιο...

δεν φταίς εσύ που βγάζεις σουβλάκια και υποχρεώνεις όλο τον κόσμο να περνάει απο τα links σου και τη βλέπεις και "κοιτάξτε τι traffic έχω εγώ"...

δεν φταίς εσύ που αρνείσαι κατηγορηματικά να βάλεις traffic shaping για να μη lagάρει ο κόσμος που αναγκάζεις να περνάει απο σένα (και λες και "κοιτάξτε τι μάγκας που είμαι με το τραααφικ μου")

φταίνε αυτοί που τρώνε το σκίσιμο που τους κερνάς...

και είναι και άδικο που έχουν το "θράσος" να μιλάνε κι όλας...

ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ επιτέλους...

----------


## senius

> ναι έχεις δίκιο...
> 
> δεν φταίς εσύ που βγάζεις σουβλάκια και υποχρεώνεις όλο τον κόσμο να περνάει απο τα links σου και τη βλέπεις και "κοιτάξτε τι traffic έχω εγώ"...
> 
> δεν φταίς εσύ που αρνείσαι κατηγορηματικά να βάλεις traffic shaping για να μη lagάρει ο κόσμος που αναγκάζεις να περνάει απο σένα (*και λες και "κοιτάξτε τι μάγκας που είμαι με το τραααφικ μου"*)
> 
> φταίνε αυτοί που τρώνε το σκίσιμο που τους κερνάς...
> 
> και είναι και άδικο που έχουν το "θράσος" να μιλάνε κι όλας...
> ...


*ΡΕ έμπειρε, σύνελθε....*

Εγω φταίω?

ΑΝ φταίω και μπορείς να το αποδείξεις, μέσα είμαι, να τα κατεβάσω όλα.

Αν όχι , μην λες ότι σου κατέβει, *έμπειρε* δρομολογητή ?

Φιλικά.
Κώστας.

----------


## senius

Περιμένω από τον *έμπειρο jolly*, να αποδείξει ότι φταίει ο κόμβος μου στην δρομολόγηση.

Με αποδείξεις του, τα κατεβάζω τώρα όλα.

Πιστεύω να το κάνει ο Jolly.

Μετά τις αποδείξεις του Jolly, στο συγκεκριμένο αποτέλεσμα,οτι φταίει ο κόμβος μου, *θα ήταν μάγκας*.

Μεχρι να το αποδείξει θα είναι φούμαρα και δάγκας, για να μην λέει jollykakies....
 ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

σου έχω ξαναπεί πολύ φιλικά, όπως ξέρεις, πως να βάλεις traffic shaping, και πως να "διώξεις" παραπανίσιες διαδρομές για να μοιράζονται καλύτερα και να μην φτιάχνεις bottlenecks...

επίσης έχω προσφερθεί να σε βοηθήσω να τα φτιάξουμε παρέα (κοινώς να στα φτιάξω, γιατι δε σε κόβω να 'χεις μέλλον)....


με έχεις γειώσει κανονικά.... και εξακολουθείς να βλέπεις ως μοναδική επιλογή: ή traffic ή τπτ...

*ΟΙ ΚΟΜΒΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΕΚΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ... ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ TRAFFIC....*

ειναι η συμμετοχή μας στο κοινό δίκτυο... αυτό προέχει, όχι μονο ο κ@λος μας...


αν η μόνη επιλογή που μπορείς εσύ να δεις, είναι να κατεβάζεις κόμβους, αντί να ρυθμίζεσαι με γνώμονα το κοινό συμφέρον, ε, περαστικά, τι να σου πω...

όπως το κόβω, είναι προς το κοινό συμφέρον ακόμα και να κατεβάσεις τον κόμβο, αν δεν μπορείς να δείς πέρα απ' τον καθρέφτη...

----------


## senius

> σου έχω ξαναπεί πολύ φιλικά, όπως ξέρεις, πως να βάλεις traffic shaping, και πως να "διώξεις" παραπανίσιες διαδρομές για να μοιράζονται καλύτερα και να μην φτιάχνεις bottlenecks...
> 
> επίσης έχω προσφερθεί να σε βοηθήσω να τα φτιάξουμε παρέα (κοινώς να στα φτιάξω, γιατι δε σε κόβω να 'χεις μέλλον)....
> 
> 
> με έχεις γειώσει κανονικά.... και εξακολουθείς να βλέπεις ως μοναδική επιλογή: ή traffic ή τπτ...
> 
> *ΟΙ ΚΟΜΒΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΕΚΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ... ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ TRAFFIC....*
> 
> ...


Απέδειξε ότι λες, ότι κατεβάζω κόμβους κ.λ.π., και τα λέμε.

**************
Δεν μπορείς όμως.

Επίσης έχεις βγει εκτός εαυτού και επίσης μου αρέσει να σε κουρδίζω γιατί ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑΣ.

Αν σου αρέσει ο τίτλος, σταμάτα να γράφεις μακ@κιες, γιατί φαίνεσαι *μακ@ακ@ς*..
 ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::  καλά δεν παίζεσαι...

προσωπικά δεν είπα καν οτι φταίει κάποιο λινκ σου εν προκειμένω για τις καθυστερήσεις πρόσβασης στο σforum...

αντιθέτως, για να το εντοπίσω, ζήτησα να μπεί tracepath απο την απο κεί μεριά... (που δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα)



σε ότι σου έχω πεί παραπάνω, ισχύουν τα πάντα...

----------


## senius

Όποιος κατάλαβε , κατάλαβε, δρομολογητή.

Σου έβγαλα το όνομα *( δρομολογητής )* και από εδώ και πέρα, θα σε αναφέρω έτσι.

Το δικαιούσαι με ΤΙΤΛΟ, για τις προσπάθειές σου άλλωστε.
 :: 

The Jolly show.

----------


## JollyRoger

::  βρες κάτι άλλο για να μη σε κοροιδεύουνε τουλάχιστον...

δρομολογητής = router  :: 

ξέρεις, απ'αυτό που έχεις στην ταράτσα, που περνάς τη μέρα σου βγάζοντας φωτογραφίες αγκαλίτσα;  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Παει ενας τυπος σε εναν τυπο και του λεει

Τυπακι: Φιλε ακουσα στο awmn οτι κατεβαζετε γρηγορα...
Γνωστος AWMN-ιτης: Ναι φιλε, το κατεχω το αθλημα, ειμαι πολυ εμπειρος, και πανω απο ολα μου αρεσει.
Τυπακι: Φιλε τι πρεπει να κανω για να συνδεθω και εγω και να κατεβαζω γρηγορα?
Γνωστος AWMN-ιτης: Το μονο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να με εμπιστευτεις
Τυπακι: Δηλαδη? Εχεις καποια παραδειγμα ανθρωπων που σε εμπιστευτικαν?
Γνωστος AWMN-ιτης: Φυσικα!Εχω 7 λινκς, Εχω βγαλει λινκ 15 χιλιομετρα στα 108Mbps που σκιζει, εχω κανει λινκ με το ΤΕΙ Πειραια, πολλα ακομα και ολα αυτα με ενα ταπεινο μηχανημα...
Τυπακι: Υπαρχει καποιο Φορουμ με υπηρεσιες?
Γνωστος AWMN-ιτης: Υπαρχει αλλα δεν προσφερει τιποτα, τσαμπα το εχει ο Συλλογος μωρε, για να λενε οτι κατι κανουν, στην ουσια ομως εγω ειμαι πισω απο ολα αυτα.
Τυπακι: Τελικα ρε φιλε ποσο....
Γνωστος AWMN-ιτης: Πετας λιγο το κουτακι της μπυρας σε παρακαλω?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> ...



Χμμμ... Είναι ασφαλής αυτή η εφαρμογή;

----------


## JollyRoger

αν έχεις κανα security advice, it's more than welcome  :: 

πάντως στο http://trace.awmn έβαλα το code με το function του mojiro...

οπότε απ'όσο ξέρω τουλάχιστον, είναι safe...

φυσικά εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα, οπότε για test και πες  ::

----------


## gRooV

> βρες κάτι άλλο για να μη σε κοροιδεύουνε τουλάχιστον...
> 
> δρομολογητής = router 
> 
> ξέρεις, απ'αυτό που έχεις στην ταράτσα, που περνάς τη μέρα σου βγάζοντας φωτογραφίες αγκαλίτσα;


looooooool  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router-nic2.jb172.awmn (10.22.11.33)  0.191 ms  0.147 ms  0.211 ms
 2  10.2.15.185 (10.2.15.185)  2.369 ms  2.343 ms  2.282 ms
 3  router1.john70.awmn (10.2.15.1)  2.970 ms  2.943 ms  2.915 ms
 4  10.2.21.217 (10.2.21.217)  11.142 ms  11.119 ms  11.082 ms
 5  gw-john70.gvaf.awmn (10.2.21.186)  27.955 ms  27.935 ms  27.891 ms
 6  gw-gvaf.metalab.awmn (10.2.38.36)  27.855 ms  16.923 ms  19.002 ms
 7  wrap.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.5)  18.985 ms  18.759 ms  18.722 ms
 8  10.17.122.149 (10.17.122.149)  91.653 ms  108.681 ms  108.666 ms
 9  hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13)  111.262 ms  111.253 ms  111.221 ms
```

----------


## JB172

```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router-nic2.jb172.awmn (10.22.11.33)  0.325 ms  0.280 ms  0.274 ms
 2  10.2.15.185 (10.2.15.185)  1.248 ms  1.226 ms  1.181 ms
 3  router1.john70.awmn (10.2.15.1)  2.745 ms  2.745 ms  2.708 ms
 4  10.2.21.217 (10.2.21.217)  4.759 ms  4.741 ms  4.687 ms
 5  gw-john70.gvaf.awmn (10.2.21.186)  4.647 ms  4.617 ms  4.572 ms
 6  gw-gvaf.metalab.awmn (10.2.38.36)  6.032 ms  20.353 ms  20.320 ms
 7  wrap.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.5)  22.529 ms  30.475 ms  30.452 ms
 8  10.17.122.149 (10.17.122.149)  4054.066 ms  4165.034 ms  4237.743 ms
 9  hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13)  4237.747 ms  4268.040 ms  4268.010 ms
```

----------


## ALTAiR

> [code]traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 router-nic2.jb172.awmn (10.22.11.33) 0.325 ms 0.280 ms 0.274 ms
> 2 10.2.15.185 (10.2.15.185) 1.248 ms 1.226 ms 1.181 ms
> 3 router1.john70.awmn (10.2.15.1) 2.745 ms 2.745 ms 2.708 ms
> 4 10.2.21.217 (10.2.21.217) 4.759 ms 4.741 ms 4.687 ms
> 5 gw-john70.gvaf.awmn (10.2.21.186) 4.647 ms 4.617 ms 4.572 ms
> 6 gw-gvaf.metalab.awmn (10.2.38.36) 6.032 ms 20.353 ms 20.320 ms
> 7 wrap.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.5) 22.529 ms 30.475 ms 30.452 ms
> 8 10.17.122.149 (10.17.122.149) 4054.066 ms 4165.034 ms 4237.743 ms
> 9 hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13) 4237.747 ms 4268.040 ms *4268.010 ms*


Καλά είναι...

Γιορτάζει σήμερα, είναι ερωτευμένο!!!

----------


## klarabel

Οποιος έχει πρόσβαση στον κόμβο του Geosia άς ρίξει μιά ματιά !!!

----------


## spirosco

> ```
> traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
>  1  router-nic2.jb172.awmn (10.22.11.33)  0.325 ms  0.280 ms  0.274 ms
>  2  10.2.15.185 (10.2.15.185)  1.248 ms  1.226 ms  1.181 ms
>  3  router1.john70.awmn (10.2.15.1)  2.745 ms  2.745 ms  2.708 ms
>  4  10.2.21.217 (10.2.21.217)  4.759 ms  4.741 ms  4.687 ms
>  5  gw-john70.gvaf.awmn (10.2.21.186)  4.647 ms  4.617 ms  4.572 ms
>  6  gw-gvaf.metalab.awmn (10.2.38.36)  6.032 ms  20.353 ms  20.320 ms
>  7  wrap.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.5)  22.529 ms  30.475 ms  30.452 ms
> ...


Ειναι λογω των latest and greatest...

----------


## papashark

> ```
> traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
>  1  router-nic2.jb172.awmn (10.22.11.33)  0.325 ms  0.280 ms  0.274 ms
>  2  10.2.15.185 (10.2.15.185)  1.248 ms  1.226 ms  1.181 ms
>  3  router1.john70.awmn (10.2.15.1)  2.745 ms  2.745 ms  2.708 ms
>  4  10.2.21.217 (10.2.21.217)  4.759 ms  4.741 ms  4.687 ms
>  5  gw-john70.gvaf.awmn (10.2.21.186)  4.647 ms  4.617 ms  4.572 ms
>  6  gw-gvaf.metalab.awmn (10.2.38.36)  6.032 ms  20.353 ms  20.320 ms
>  7  wrap.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.5)  22.529 ms  30.475 ms  30.452 ms
> ...


Λες το wrapάκι να lagάρει ? 

μπα... όχι, με τίποτα !

Πάντως 4" δεν είναι πρόβλημα στο λινκ.

Μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και traffic shaping, πρόβλημα στο wrap (δεν αντέχει), αλλά όχι στο λινκ.

----------


## JollyRoger

πάντως απο 'δω μεριά πάει σφαίρα...



```
 traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)  1.444 ms  1.296 ms  1.663 ms
 2  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn (10.40.186.246)  4.225 ms  4.179 ms  4.131 ms
 3  router3.petr0s-5.awmn (10.18.225.13)  5.574 ms  5.526 ms  5.479 ms
 4  gw-petros-5.top.awmn (10.18.225.62)  9.065 ms  9.020 ms  8.972 ms
 5  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  9.323 ms  9.273 ms  9.226 ms
```

(επειδή είναι 2 links στην ουσία  :: , τα άλλα είναι lan-o-κατασταση)


anyway, my point is... υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές διαδρομές, αν τυχόν χρειάζεται προσωρινό κόψιμο κάποιο link

----------


## ALTAiR

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.21.133.1
2 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms 10.35.169.202
3 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-aivanet.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.129]
4 15 ms 30 ms 19 ms gw-ttel.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.233]
5 4 ms 13 ms 19 ms wrap-3.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.25]
6 35 ms 60 ms 49 ms gw-katsaros.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.161]
7 24 ms 13 ms 20 ms hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

----------


## JollyRoger

```
 tracepath athina.sotiris.awmn
 1:  jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.25)                         0.172ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.176ms
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.325ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.249)                2.452ms
 3:  router1.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.178)                      4.703ms
 4:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.36.254)                  4.958ms
 5:  10.84.230.250 (10.84.230.250)                         16.624ms
 6:  gw-hook.b52.awmn (10.42.44.210)                       19.029ms
 7:  no reply
 8:  10.67.158.122 (10.67.158.122)                         70.949ms
 9:  10.34.171.129 (10.34.171.129)                         48.727ms
10:  gw-aktizol.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.65)               126.176ms
11:  athina.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.250)                   51.077ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 54
```



http://jr.awmn/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi?ta ... tiris_awmn

trace απο 'κείθε δεν έχουμε  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Πολύ μώβ βλέπω......

----------


## igna

Tracing route to www.imovies.awmn [10.19.180.10]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms 1 ms <1 ms router.igna.awmn [10.44.195.1]
2 2 ms 1 ms <1 ms 10.2.158.245
3 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-warlock.aries-manos.awmn [10.17.128.25]
4 9 ms 6 ms 6 ms gw-aries-manos.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.128.22]
5 39 ms 18 ms 31 ms rtr3.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.77]
6 21 ms 91 ms * gw-sw1hfq.geosid.awmn [10.17.127.102]
7 21 ms 38 ms * 10.14.0.33
8 * 91 ms * gw-geosid.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.238]
9 110 ms 96 ms 93 ms 10.19.180.10

Trace complete.

Σερνόμαστε άγρια  ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

```
                           My traceroute  [v0.72]
jr.awmn (0.0.0.0)                                  Tue Mar 17 21:41:04 2009
Keys:  Help   Display mode   Restart statistics   Order of fields   quit
                                   Packets               Pings
 Host                            Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.jollyroger.awmn        0.0%    27    0.6   0.7   0.6   2.2   0.3
 2. gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn     0.0%    27    9.1   4.6   1.0  18.8   4.6
 3. router3.petr0s-5.awmn         0.0%    27    6.1   5.3   1.2  20.0   5.1
 4. gw-petros-5.top.awmn          0.0%    26  273.9 108.7   3.9 326.1  90.9
 5. hermes.awmn                   0.0%    26  130.2 120.8  15.8 486.3 103.0
```

κάποιο tracepath απο τη μεριά του wind/forum θα αποκτήσουμε κάποια στιγμή;

----------


## geomanous

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  gw-home.geomanous.awmn -    0 |   19 |   19 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|           gw-geomanous.akritas8812.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    2 |   16 |   16 |
|                           10.44.188.241 -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    6 |   31 |    0 |
|                           10.44.188.250 -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |   18 |   32 |   31 |
|                        gw-sv1ggc-geosid -    6 |   18 |   17 |   32 |  352 |  672 |  609 |
|                           10.17.130.205 -    6 |   18 |   17 |  125 |  458 | 1407 |  437 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

Εκτος του οτι δεν παιζουν τα resolve dns γιατι σερνεται?

----------


## Jage

Από τον κόμβο Universal Electronics #10616



```
C:\Users\Jage>tracert http://www.bazo.awmn

Tracing route to http://www.bazo.awmn [10.38.135.11]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  10.77.92.1
  2     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  gw-universalelectronics.dti.awmn [10.77.92.110]
  3     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.241]
  4    10 ms     7 ms     9 ms  gw-dti.nvak.awmn [10.14.145.201]
  5    19 ms    14 ms    30 ms  gw-nvak.rf.awmn [10.14.145.166]
  6    21 ms    17 ms     9 ms  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn [10.21.127.131]
  7    35 ms    22 ms    11 ms  gw-panoramix.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.226]
  8   687 ms   184 ms   419 ms  gw-sv1ggc-geosid [10.2.75.106]
  9   254 ms   276 ms   470 ms  10.38.135.41
 10   126 ms   220 ms   522 ms  http://www.bazo.wn [10.38.135.11]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## geosid

> Από τον κόμβο Universal Electronics #10616
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> C:\Users\Jage>tracert http://www.bazo.awmn
> 
> Tracing route to http://www.bazo.awmn [10.38.135.11]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> ...


exo κανει disable το λινκ γιατι το πηρε ο διαολος με τις βροχες ...

----------


## senius

Απορώ πώς ακόμα στο 2009 αναφερόμαστε στην λέξη *βροχή*.

Όταν όλα και όλοι, έχουν τις κατάλληλες προϋποθέσεις, δεν πέφτει τίποτα.

----------


## geosid

> Απορώ πώς ακόμα στο 2009 αναφερόμαστε στην λέξη *βροχή*.
> 
> Όταν όλα και όλοι, έχουν τις κατάλληλες προϋποθέσεις, δεν πέφτει τίποτα.


αλλη μαλακια εχεις να μας πεις βραδιατικα ?

----------


## senius

> αλλη ****** εχεις να μας πεις βραδιατικα ?


Βεβαίως κι έχω.

Κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να τα προβλέπουμε έτσι ώστε, όταν υπάρχουν καιρικές συνθήκες όπως υγρασίες από βροχή η σχετικό φαινόμενο από δυνατό αέρα να μπορέσει ο κόμβος μας να μην πέσει.

Δεν μπορούμε να τα βάλουμε με τις καιρικές συνθήκες και λογικό είναι.

Άλλά πρέπει να το ψάχνουμε πριν γίνει αυτό, όταν γίνει είναι αργά.

Θα πρέπει να στεγανοποιούμε και να προσαρμόζουμε τις κατασκευές μας τόσο καλά και ανάλογα ώστε, αν έχει έλλειψη η κατασκευή μας από υγρασία η τα πιάτα μας να μετακινούνται από μεγάλο αέρα, να το καταλαβαίνομαι και να το αποκαθηστούμε αμέσως ώστε όταν έχουμε αντίστοιχα φαινόμενα να μην πέφτει με το παραμικρό ο κόμβος μας.

Πιστεύω ότι μετά από αυτό, σπάνια θα ποστάρουμε στο συγκεκριμένο thread.

Φιλικά 
Κώστας.

----------


## θανάσης

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.145.18.129
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-ifigenia.thanasis.ewn [10.145.18.254]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.146.1.225
4 5 ms 12 ms 39 ms 10.146.1.250
5 64 ms 25 ms 2 ms 10.146.3.245
6 86 ms 18 ms 21 ms 10.146.3.202
7 28 ms 39 ms 84 ms gw-parnitha.vector.awmn [10.14.150.155]
8 31 ms 45 ms 39 ms gw-vector.nettraptor.awmn [10.14.147.137]
9 88 ms 32 ms 40 ms gw-nettraptor.machine22.awmn [10.14.146.2]
10 27 ms 59 ms 113 ms gw-machine22.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.1]
11 60 ms 60 ms 30 ms gw-trackman.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.10]
12 26 ms 59 ms 60 ms 10.35.161.193
13 233 ms 100 ms 61 ms gw-trackman.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.225]
14 36 ms 60 ms 39 ms alx1.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.252]
15 99 ms 55 ms 37 ms gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn [10.17.119.206]
16 103 ms 39 ms 39 ms gw-tenorism.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.173]
17 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
18 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
……………………….

Αγαπητέ φίλε Senius νομίζω ότι όλοι συμφωνούν με όσα γράφεις παραπάνω για της κατασκευές, αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποιες συνθήκες που δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα (π.χ. στατικός από καταιγίδα.), κάπως πρέπει να ειδοποιήσουμε και να γνωρίσουμε σε αυτόν που έχει το πρόβλημα το σύμπτωμα για να μπορέσει να το φτιάξει

----------


## Cha0s

> Αγαπητέ φίλε Senius νομίζω ότι όλοι συμφωνούν με όσα γράφεις παραπάνω για της κατασκευές, αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποιες συνθήκες που δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα (π.χ. στατικός από καταιγίδα.), κάπως πρέπει να ειδοποιήσουμε και να γνωρίσουμε σε αυτόν που έχει το πρόβλημα το σύμπτωμα για να μπορέσει να το φτιάξει


Δεν έχει σημασία αυτό, ούτε το routing, ούτε το traffic shaping, ούτε οι RF παρεμβολές...
Μόνο ο ιστός έχει σημασία  ::  

Εξάλλου όλο το δίκτυο μας απαρτίζεται μόνο από καλούς και κακούς ιστούς.
Δεν χαρακτηρίζει τίποτα άλλο έναν κομβο  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Μόνο ο ιστός έχει σημασία


η ψυχή, ο ενθουσιασμός και η διάθεση έχουν σημασία! συνήθως ροκανίζουμε αυτούς που μας σκιάζουν!

----------


## ALTAiR

Πάλι αρχίσαμε τις αυτοπροβολές και τα μαχαιρώματα...

@ senius
Και οι δικοί σου ιστοί και κατασκευές που έχεις φτιάξει κάπου θα έχουνε ατέλειες. Όλοι προσπαθούνε.
Εδώ ολόκληρη Nasa και το διαστημικό λεωφορείο της εξερράγη στον αέρα κατά την εκτόξευση...

----------


## BladeWS

Tracing route to http://www.awmn.net [195.251.76.106]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

-
-
3 41 ms 38 ms 37 ms core-kln-01-Gi6-0-0.forthnet.gr [62.1.37.129]
4 37 ms 37 ms 37 ms core-ath-08-Gi2-0-0.forthnet.gr [212.251.94.61]

5 34 ms 34 ms 34 ms core-ath-03.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.103]
6 50 ms 53 ms 54 ms pal9-forthnet-1.pal.seabone.net [213.144.181.173]
7 107 ms 102 ms 109 ms decix-fra52-racc1.fra.seabone.net [195.22.211.105]
8 88 ms 90 ms 88 ms telia-1-se-decix.fra.seabone.net [195.22.211.110]
9 103 ms 85 ms 88 ms ffm-bb2-link.telia.net [80.91.249.142]
10 107 ms 107 ms 101 ms bpt-b1-link.telia.net [80.91.251.181]
11 105 ms 106 ms 104 ms bpt-b2-link.telia.net [213.248.96.98]
12 104 ms 104 ms 104 ms dante-ic-125711-bpt-b2.c.telia.net [80.239.134.2]
13 123 ms 117 ms 116 ms so-2-0-0.rt1.sof.bg.geant2.net [62.40.112.201]
14 133 ms 132 ms 137 ms so-1-0-0.rt1.ath2.gr.geant2.net [62.40.112.198]

15 85 ms 88 ms 86 ms grnet-gw.rt1.ath2.gr.geant2.net [62.40.124.90]
16 87 ms 86 ms 86 ms eie2-to-athens3.backbone.grnet.gr [195.251.27.46]
17 90 ms 90 ms 88 ms clientRouter.teipir.eie-2.access-link.grnet.gr [195.251.24.21]
18 91 ms 95 ms 107 ms 195.251.93.53
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 92 ms 88 ms 90 ms 195.251.76.106

 ::

----------


## VFXCode

```
server:~# tracert 10.26.136.10
traceroute to 10.26.136.10 (10.26.136.10), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.8271.awmn (10.29.88.1)  0.157 ms  0.144 ms  0.139 ms
 2  vfx2marius.8271.awmn (10.29.88.122)  1.379 ms  1.394 ms  1.390 ms
 3  router.marius.awmn (10.34.65.1)  2.095 ms  2.106 ms  2.102 ms
 4  gw-marius.b52xtreme.awmn (10.34.65.68)  3.467 ms  3.482 ms  4.882 ms
 5  gw-b52-xtreme.b52.awmn (10.42.44.214)  19.229 ms  19.234 ms  19.233 ms
 6  gw-b52.dataclub.awmn (10.42.44.242)  19.198 ms  23.253 ms  23.202 ms
 7  gw-b52.aivanet.awmn (10.35.169.229)  23.177 ms  22.081 ms  22.025 ms
 8  router3.aivanet.awmn (10.35.169.222)  21.998 ms  24.783 ms  24.741 ms
 9  gw-aivanet.spef.awmn (10.35.169.226)  28.473 ms  27.341 ms  27.282 ms
10  10.48.228.249 (10.48.228.249)  27.261 ms  18.050 ms  17.994 ms
11  gw-novemberq.spef.awmn (10.48.228.12)  17.966 ms *  49.189 ms
12  gw-novemberq.spef.awmn (10.48.228.12)  3023.965 ms !H  2988.784 ms !H *
server:~#
```

----------


## VFXCode

```
server:~# tracert 10.31.181.5
traceroute to 10.31.181.5 (10.31.181.5), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.8271.awmn (10.29.88.1)  0.189 ms  0.172 ms  0.168 ms
 2  vfx2marius.8271.awmn (10.29.88.122)  1.719 ms  1.750 ms  1.742 ms
 3  router.marius.awmn (10.34.65.1)  2.264 ms  2.285 ms  2.281 ms
 4  gw-marius.b52xtreme.awmn (10.34.65.68)  3.110 ms  3.134 ms  3.129 ms
 5  gw-b52-xtreme.b52.awmn (10.42.44.214)  4.194 ms  4.218 ms  4.214 ms
 6  gw-b52.philip.awmn (10.42.44.202)  5.301 ms  3.893 ms  13.968 ms
 7  gw-philip.mary.awmn (10.17.121.108)  13.956 ms  12.864 ms  12.800 ms
 8  gw-mary.ee.awmn (10.13.250.114)  12.769 ms  15.880 ms  15.935 ms
 9   (10.31.176.246)  16.323 ms  13.019 ms *
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *
15   (10.31.181.37)  677.964 ms !H  677.996 ms !H  677.997 ms !H
server:~#
```

----------


## ALTAiR

> Tracing route to http://www.awmn.net [195.251.76.106]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> -
> -
> 3 41 ms 38 ms 37 ms core-kln-01-Gi6-0-0.forthnet.gr [62.1.37.129]
> 4 37 ms 37 ms 37 ms core-ath-08-Gi2-0-0.forthnet.gr [212.251.94.61]
> 
> 5 34 ms 34 ms 34 ms core-ath-03.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.103]
> ...


Tracing route to www.awmn.net [195.251.76.106]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.2.1
2 31 ms 31 ms 31 ms bbras-llu-kln-02L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.33]

3 31 ms 31 ms 31 ms core-kln-01-Gi6-0-0.forthnet.gr [62.1.37.129]
4 31 ms 31 ms 31 ms core-ath-08G4-0-0.forthnet.gr [212.251.94.5]
5 32 ms 31 ms 31 ms 194.219.227.103
6 105 ms 105 ms 104 ms pal9-forthnet-1-gr.pal.seabone.net [213.144.181.
49]
7 134 ms 128 ms 121 ms decix-fra18-racc3.fra.seabone.net [195.22.211.21
3]
8 110 ms 110 ms 124 ms telia-1-se-decix.fra.seabone.net [195.22.211.110
]
9 110 ms 127 ms 110 ms ffm-bb2-link.telia.net [80.91.254.42]
10 117 ms 118 ms 117 ms bpt-b1-link.telia.net [80.91.251.181]
11 115 ms 117 ms 117 ms bpt-b2-link.telia.net [213.248.96.94]
12 116 ms 116 ms 116 ms dante-ic-125711-bpt-b2.c.telia.net [80.239.134.2
]
13 146 ms 144 ms 145 ms so-2-0-0.rt1.sof.bg.geant2.net [62.40.112.201]
14 144 ms 145 ms 142 ms so-1-0-0.rt1.ath2.gr.geant2.net [62.40.112.198]

15 96 ms 98 ms 96 ms grnet-gw.rt1.ath2.gr.geant2.net [62.40.124.90]
16 97 ms 97 ms 96 ms eie2-to-athens3.backbone.grnet.gr [195.251.27.46
]
17 97 ms 97 ms 98 ms clientRouter.teipir.eie-2.access-link.grnet.gr [
195.251.24.21]
18 98 ms 98 ms 98 ms 195.251.93.53
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 99 ms 100 ms 101 ms 195.251.76.106

Trace complete.

Μέσω Γαλλίας!!!

 ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

Τι διαολο εκοψε/περιορισε το aix η forthnet???

μια/δυο εβδομαδες τωρα ολα τα site που ειναι στη forthnet (πχ. athinorama) σεεεεεερνονται απο otenet!

----------


## acoul

το έχουμε ξαναδεί το έργο. peering agreements και τα συναφή. σε κανένα δυο χρόνια που θα έχει καθαρίσει το τοπίο, θα έχουν κοπεί οι επιδοτήσεις και τα άλλα ωραία, θα έχουν απαξιωθεί ακόμη περισσότερο οι δημόσιες υποδομές και τα μονοπώλια θα χτυπούν τις καμπάνες στην τσέπη μας, θα το γυρίσουμε ξανά όλοι στην ιδεολογία του ανοιχτού και ελεύθερου δικτύου ... AxBαx

χόμπι χόμπι χόμπι !!

----------


## Cha0s

> Τι διαολο εκοψε/περιορισε το aix η forthnet???
> 
> μια/δυο εβδομαδες τωρα ολα τα site που ειναι στη forthnet (πχ. athinorama) σεεεεεερνονται απο otenet!


Έχει ένα μικρό loss αλλά δεν βλέπω να σέρνεται.
(Από το Datacenter της Forthnet στον Αγ. Στέφανο προς το otenet.gr)
[attachment=1:34l239av]forthnet-dc-to-otenet.gr.png[/attachment:34l239av]



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.otenet.gr
traceroute to www.otenet.gr (62.103.128.215), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  62.1.0.193 (62.1.0.193)  1.332 ms  1.423 ms  0.983 ms
 2  fasteth10-noc01.core.internet.gr (62.1.0.1)  0.728 ms  0.725 ms  0.483 ms
 3  core-kln-04G0-3.forthnet.gr (194.219.199.89)  1.488 ms  1.926 ms  1.605 ms
 4  core-kln-01.forthnet.gr (62.1.37.73)  1.486 ms  1.823 ms  1.733 ms
 5  core-ath-08G4-0-0.forthnet.gr (212.251.94.5)  2.236 ms  1.831 ms  1.984 ms
     MPLS Label=9414 CoS=5 TTL=1 S=0
 6  aix2.forthnet.gr (212.251.94.142)  3.227 ms  3.886 ms  3.484 ms
 7  otenet.aix.gr (195.130.89.2)  3.732 msIcmp checksum is wrong
  3.694 ms  3.736 ms
 8  athe6509k1-athe7609k1.otenet.net (83.235.5.2)  3.348 ms  3.496 ms  3.601 ms
 9  maro7300-athe6509k1.backbone.otenet.net (212.205.223.70)  3.855 ms  3.880 ms  3.623 ms
10  62.103.8.81 (62.103.8.81)  4.118 ms  3.711 ms  3.231 ms
11  62.103.183.22 (62.103.183.22)  3.609 ms  3.774 ms  3.981 ms
12  * 62.103.183.22 (62.103.183.22)  4.039 ms !X
```

Και προς NTUA είναι κομπλέ.
[attachment=0:34l239av]forthnet-dc-to-ntua.gr.png[/attachment:34l239av]


```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.ntua.gr
traceroute to achilles.noc.ntua.gr (147.102.222.210), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  62.1.0.193 (62.1.0.193)  1.621 ms  0.962 ms  0.857 ms
 2  fasteth10-noc01.core.internet.gr (62.1.0.1)  0.735 ms  0.486 ms  0.362 ms
 3  core-kln-04G0-3.forthnet.gr (194.219.199.89)  1.863 ms  1.594 ms  1.862 ms
 4  core-kln-01.forthnet.gr (62.1.37.73)  1.488 ms  1.991 ms  1.360 ms
 5  core-ath-08G4-0-0.forthnet.gr (212.251.94.5)  2.239 ms  1.856 ms  1.737 ms
     MPLS Label=17760 CoS=5 TTL=1 S=0
 6  grix.forthnet.gr (194.219.199.38)  1.979 ms  2.311 ms  2.485 ms
 7  grnet.gr-ix.gr (83.212.8.1)  2.358 ms  2.354 ms  2.105 ms
 8  athens3-to-eie2.backbone.grnet.gr (195.251.27.45)  2.737 ms  2.709 ms  2.480 ms
 9  clientRouter.ntua-primary.athens-3.access-link.grnet.gr (194.177.209.118)  2.737 ms  3.368 ms  3.730 ms
10  achilles.noc.ntua.gr (147.102.222.210)  3.112 ms  2.586 ms  2.729 ms
```


Και από την DSL μου (Forthnet) βλέπω να φτάνω από τις ίδιες διαδρομές.

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.otenet.gr
traceroute to www.otenet.gr (62.103.128.215), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)  0.399 ms  0.506 ms  0.604 ms
 2  bbras-llu-ath-03L0.forthnet.gr (194.219.239.109)  30.830 ms  32.015 ms  33.471 ms
 3  core-ath-03-Po1.forthnet.gr (212.251.60.62)  34.732 ms  35.898 ms  37.240 ms
 4  core-ath-08.forthnet.gr (194.219.227.108)  38.810 ms  40.157 ms  41.291 ms
 5  aix2.forthnet.gr (212.251.94.142)  44.314 ms  45.960 ms  46.430 ms
 6  otenet.aix.gr (195.130.89.2)  47.683 ms  48.267 ms  49.343 ms
 7  athe6509k1-athe7609k1.otenet.net (83.235.5.2)  50.360 ms  30.538 ms  31.456 ms
 8  maro7300-athe6509k1.backbone.otenet.net (212.205.223.70)  33.948 ms  33.027 ms  34.489 ms
 9  62.103.8.81 (62.103.8.81)  33.843 ms  33.782 ms  34.947 ms
10  62.103.183.22 (62.103.183.22)  34.814 ms  32.819 ms  32.686 ms
11  62.103.183.22 (62.103.183.22)  33.433 ms !X * *
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.ntua.gr
traceroute to www.ntua.gr (147.102.222.210), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)  0.466 ms  0.562 ms  0.739 ms
 2  bbras-llu-ath-03L0.forthnet.gr (194.219.239.109)  29.823 ms  31.007 ms  32.381 ms
 3  core-ath-03-Po1.forthnet.gr (212.251.60.62)  33.185 ms  34.346 ms  36.043 ms
 4  core-ath-08.forthnet.gr (194.219.227.108)  37.341 ms  38.411 ms  39.425 ms
 5  grix.forthnet.gr (194.219.199.38)  41.512 ms  42.382 ms  43.558 ms
 6  grnet.gr-ix.gr (83.212.8.1)  44.808 ms  45.366 ms  46.552 ms
 7  athens3-to-eie2.backbone.grnet.gr (195.251.27.45)  48.018 ms  29.727 ms  30.165 ms
 8  clientRouter.ntua-primary.athens-3.access-link.grnet.gr (194.177.209.118)  34.249 ms  33.463 ms  34.160 ms
 9  achilles.noc.ntua.gr (147.102.222.210)  33.197 ms  32.443 ms  33.665 ms
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Το πρώτο hop πάντως παραμένει κλασικά άθλιο!

----------


## Cha0s

> Το πρώτο hop πάντως παραμένει κλασικά άθλιο!


Μόνο στην Forthnet με ADSL2 το έχω παρατηρήσει αυτό.
Με G.DMT στην ίδια γραμμή με Forthnet έχω 8-10ms.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ποιό νωρίς μου έπαιζε το byteme τώρα δεν ανοίγει καν η σελίδα. Παραθέτω και ένα traceroute. Tα νούμερα είναι με κόμματα δεν είναι χιλιάδες ms.

traceroute to www.byteme.awmn (10.32.54.4), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.748 ms 0.743 ms 0.734 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.kokkasgt.awmn (10.87.194.201) 1.663 ms 1.782 ms 2.152 ms
3 10.87.194.210 (10.87.194.210) 3.202 ms 3.943 ms 3.960 ms
4 10.46.78.129 (10.46.78.129) 7.058 ms 7.668 ms 7.850 ms
5 gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81) 9.259 ms 9.480 ms 9.787 ms
6 * * *
7 * * *
8 * * *
9 * * *
10 * * *
11 * * *
12 * * *
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 * * *
19 * * *
20 * * *
21 * * *
22 * * *
23 * * *
24 * * *
25 * * *
26 * * *
27 * * *
28 * * *
29 * * *
30 * * *

----------


## commando

Απλα λογω βροχης επικρατει ενα μπαχαλο....  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

μάλλον και κανονικά θα έπρεπε να το γράψω αυτό στο που δεν φτάνω σήμερα και όχι που σέρνομαι, αλλά τελος παντων.

----------


## geomanous

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  gw-home.geomanous.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   gw-geomanous.dti.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   bridge-itox4.dti.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                        gw-dti.ttel.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    7 |  124 |    0 |
|                        alix-2.ttel.awmn -    3 |   36 |   35 |    0 |   31 |  156 |   47 |
|                     gw-ttel.senius.awmn -   14 |   36 |   31 |    0 |   39 |   78 |   63 |
|                    gw-senius.anman.awmn -    6 |   36 |   34 |    0 |   32 |   78 |   78 |
|                           10.17.131.203 -   14 |   36 |   31 |    0 |   35 |   94 |   31 |
|                           10.17.131.242 -   15 |   35 |   30 |   47 |  354 |  654 |  219 |
|                        raki.sw1jra.awmn -   15 |   35 |   30 |  156 |  436 |  920 |  328 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```


σουρσιμο.... το byteme....

----------


## sokratisg

> σουρσιμο.... το byteme....


Ας είναι καλά ο anman και οι διαδρομές του...
Τέσπα, με την ευκαιρία μου και εγώ, να παραθέσω ένα traceroute προς το byteme.awmn (ο Θεός να το κάνει traceroute)



```
$ traceroute www.byteme.awmn
traceroute to www.byteme.awmn (10.32.54.4), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.899 ms  0.888 ms  0.878 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.kakalos.awmn (10.32.49.46)  4.128 ms  4.133 ms  4.124 ms
 3   (10.87.197.157)  6.890 ms  6.887 ms  6.869 ms
 4   (10.87.197.161)  7.778 ms  10.513 ms  12.612 ms
 5  r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn (10.41.229.247)  14.308 ms  14.306 ms  14.301 ms
 6   (10.17.131.237)  14.295 ms  13.154 ms  14.201 ms
 7   (10.17.131.203)  14.196 ms  10.974 ms  10.961 ms
 8   (10.17.131.242)  146.872 ms  374.614 ms  375.472 ms
```

Ααααα και να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, και το forum μας δεν πάει πίσω σήμερα:


```
$ traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  1.110 ms  1.099 ms  1.091 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn (10.32.49.18)  2.452 ms  2.447 ms  2.438 ms
 3   (10.32.55.202)  4.150 ms  4.144 ms  4.136 ms
 4  gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn (10.2.92.137)  8.526 ms  8.518 ms  8.507 ms
 5  gw-tholos.badge.awmn (10.2.92.130)  8.487 ms  8.482 ms  8.476 ms
 6  gw-badge.ithaca-1.awmn (10.2.164.233)  11.567 ms  10.095 ms  10.088 ms
 7  gw-ithaca-1.shark.awmn (10.2.164.218)  10.083 ms  14.500 ms  14.365 ms
 8  hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13)  68.982 ms  175.768 ms  175.767 ms
```

Ρε σεις, δεν το καταργούμε εντελώς το WiFi?
Τώρα με το GRIX και τα 10gbit interconnectivity θα μπορούμε να έχουμε καλύτερες ταχύτητες μεταξύ μας εάν σηκώσουμε VPNs μέσω ADSL γραμμών  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

παρόλο που και από εμένα δείχνει ότι όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα, σήμερα πάω από άλλο link μου, δουλεύει το site μια χαρά και κατεβάζω μια χαρά.

traceroute to http://www.byteme.awmn (10.32.54.4), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.749 ms 0.748 ms 0.742 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.beeman.awmn (10.87.227.33) 15.717 ms 15.715 ms 15.711 ms
3 10.87.227.66 (10.87.227.66) 21.705 ms 21.702 ms 21.700 ms
4 10.17.129.34 (10.17.129.34) 65.645 ms 65.644 ms 65.640 ms
5 10.14.0.34 (10.14.0.34) 66.315 ms 66.314 ms 66.310 ms
6 gw-geosid.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.101) 66.307 ms 64.886 ms 64.858 ms
7 gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81) 25.464 ms 16.438 ms 16.701 ms
8 gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn (10.17.127.91) 16.876 ms 9.557 ms 9.769 ms
9 * * *
10 * * *
11 * * *
12 * * *
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *

Το forum πάντα μου παίζει ταχύτατα πάντως, εκτός αν πέσουν τα services.

traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.642 ms 0.626 ms 0.622 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.myth.awmn (10.17.153.121) 1.651 ms 1.672 ms 1.671 ms
3 gw-myth.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.249) 2.842 ms 2.840 ms 2.837 ms
4 gw-djbill.senius.awmn (10.2.173.105) 4.390 ms 4.386 ms 4.383 ms
5 gw-senius.top.awmn (10.2.173.110) 5.012 ms 5.010 ms 5.608 ms
6 hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13) 6.011 ms 4.375 ms 5.305 ms

----------


## JB172

> παρόλο που και από εμένα δείχνει ότι όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα, σήμερα πάω από άλλο link μου, δουλεύει το site μια χαρά και κατεβάζω μια χαρά.
> 
> traceroute to http://www.byteme.awmn (10.32.54.4), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
> 1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.749 ms 0.748 ms 0.742 ms
> 2 gw-nikiforos.beeman.awmn (10.87.227.33) 15.717 ms 15.715 ms 15.711 ms
> 3 10.87.227.66 (10.87.227.66) 21.705 ms 21.702 ms 21.700 ms
> 4 10.17.129.34 (10.17.129.34) 65.645 ms 65.644 ms 65.640 ms
> 5 10.14.0.34 (10.14.0.34) 66.315 ms 66.314 ms 66.310 ms
> 6 gw-geosid.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.101) 66.307 ms 64.886 ms 64.858 ms
> ...


@Nikiforos
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=547602#p547602  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

άλλες φορές όμως έφτανα κανονικά! γιαυτό μου φαίνεται παράξενο. Αν δεις και λιγάκι παραπάνω πριν μερικές μέρες που είχαν και άλλοι προβλήματα στο traceroute πήγαινε από άλλες διαδρομές, άρα κάτι άλλαξε τώρα.

----------


## θανάσης

.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Γράφω από Internet διότι από awmn σέρνετε απελπιστικά....



```
Tracing route to hostmaster.awmn [10.19.143.12]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-godim.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.33]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn [10.46.76.46]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  alix-1.dait.awmn [10.46.79.130]
  5   488 ms   890 ms  1234 ms  gw-dait.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.245]
  6   610 ms   785 ms   510 ms  gw-djbill.senius.awmn [10.2.173.105]
  7   904 ms  1357 ms   154 ms  gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
  8   147 ms   506 ms   296 ms  wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Cha0s

> Γράφω από Internet διότι από awmn σέρνετε απελπιστικά....
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to hostmaster.awmn [10.19.143.12]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
> ...


Αποκλείεται! Το pc σου έχει πρόβλημα όχι τα λινκ που μπάζουν νερά!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άσε τα post εσύ και ετοίμαζε κανά iface  ::   ::

----------


## houseclub

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiMiTRiS^^^
> 
> Γράφω από Internet διότι από awmn σέρνετε απελπιστικά....
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to hostmaster.awmn [10.19.143.12]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> ...


Αυτό δεν παίζει .Τα λινκς έχουν ISO . Ειναι ip "όσο θες" πιστοποιήμενα από TUV Athens Center

----------


## Cha0s

Α, οκ δεν ήξερα ότι παίζει ISO.
[attachment=0:1gw5ved7]%D3%C7%CC%C1%20TUV_HELLAS.gif[/attachment:1gw5ved7]

----------


## acoul

κεραυνός & χαλάζι στον Υμηττό. όποιος έχει όρεξη για εκδρομούλα στο βουνό το Σ.Κ. να κάνει κλικ στο ποντίκι!

----------


## andreas

> κεραυνός & χαλάζι στον Υμηττό. όποιος έχει όρεξη για εκδρομούλα στο βουνό το Σ.Κ. να κάνει κλικ στο ποντίκι!


κανω κλικ πανω στο "acoul" αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα. Γιατι?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiMiTRiS^^^
> 
> ...


Έχουμε και βύσμα στην TUV HELLAS.
Εκεί δουλεύει ο Amazon #7716.

----------


## geosid

> Α, οκ δεν ήξερα ότι παίζει ISO.
> [attachment=0:1uy3bo05]%D3%C7%CC%C1%20TUV_HELLAS.gif[/attachment:1uy3bo05]


μπορει να λαγκαρει επειδη εχει στηριξει τον ιστο στον ηλιακο και κανει αντανακλασεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gRooV

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Α, οκ δεν ήξερα ότι παίζει ISO.
> [attachment=0:g54k0b4h]%D3%C7%CC%C1%20TUV_HELLAS.gif[/attachment:g54k0b4h]
> 
> 
> μπορει να λαγκαρει επειδη εχει στηριξει τον ιστο στον ηλιακο και κανει αντανακλασεις


LOOOOOOOOL

εγώ πιστεύω ότι ειναι θερμαινόμενος ο ιστός, ώστε τα νερά μέσα στα feeder να εξατμίζονται πιο γρήγορα!!  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

παιδιά sorry αλλά χωρίς παρεξήγηση θα έλεγα να μην κάνετε μπάλα και εδώ το topic, όλα δείχνουν να δουλεύουν μια χαρά και δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Εγώ βγαίνω μέσω Υμηττού προς το εξοχικό (7bpm-2) ταχύτατα.

----------


## geosid

> παιδιά sorry αλλά χωρίς παρεξήγηση θα έλεγα να μην κάνετε μπάλα και εδώ το topic, όλα δείχνουν να δουλεύουν μια χαρά και δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Εγώ βγαίνω μέσω Υμηττού προς το εξοχικό (7bpm-2) ταχύτατα.


den μιλαμε για τωρα , για τοτε που εβρεχε μιλαμε  ::  φαινεται οτι η τρυπα στα φιντερ του κωστα δεν ηταν αρκετα μεγαλη ετσι ωστε να βγει η λιμνη απο τα φιντερ ....

----------


## senius

Εχετε πλάκα τελικά...  ::  
Έβαλα logo για στεγανοποίηση.  ::   ::  
_
Αντε παίδες, χρόνια πολλά, καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα, με υγεία_.

Edit" Πολλές συμφορές έχουν συμβεί τον τελευταίο καιρό, προσωπικά σέβομαι... και θα ακολουθήσω σεβασμό.

----------


## RpMz

```
Tracing route to ns.jkond.awmn [10.83.251.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw.rpmz.awmn [10.70.115.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-rpmz.polinux.awmn [10.70.115.70]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-polinux.diamantis.awmn [10.66.178.101]
  4     7 ms    12 ms     2 ms  gw-diamantis.trelokaroto.awmn [10.66.189.21]
  5     4 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-trelokaroto.giannis1.awmn [10.66.189.18]
  6     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-giannis1.kronos.awmn [10.49.230.17]
  7     7 ms     4 ms     4 ms  10.13.250.193
  8  1365 ms   657 ms    37 ms  10.2.225.45
  9   432 ms    29 ms     7 ms  gw-mary.jkond.awmn [10.83.251.249]
 10   902 ms  1837 ms  1872 ms  gw-jkond.jkondii.awmn [10.83.251.238]
 11   653 ms   957 ms  1060 ms  ns.jkond.awmn [10.83.251.1]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Philip

*Από τον 533*


```
traceroute to 10.70.115.1 (10.70.115.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2)  0.339 ms  0.218 ms  0.330 ms
 2  gw-philip.mary.awmn (10.17.121.108)  5.127 ms  0.609 ms  0.694 ms
 3  gw-mary.ee.awmn (10.13.250.114)  1.906 ms  2.613 ms  4.948 ms
 4  10.31.176.246 (10.31.176.246)  1.994 ms  4.041 ms  3.406 ms
 5  gw-ee.merlggeo.awmn (10.2.183.249)  12.154 ms  3.630 ms  2.401 ms
 6  10.2.183.129 (10.2.183.129)  3.196 ms  5.622 ms  4.944 ms
 7  gw-merlggeo.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.249)  18.470 ms  3.648 ms  3.969 ms
 8  wp54.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.15)  14.540 ms  12.768 ms  8.990 ms
 9  gw-ozonet.dait.awmn (10.46.79.254)  47.269 ms  143.024 ms  202.291 ms
10  rb532a.dait.awmn (10.46.79.129)  124.631 ms  36.386 ms  14.909 ms
11  10.46.79.238 (10.46.79.238)  48.524 ms  34.371 ms  24.610 ms
12  gw.rpmz.awmn (10.70.115.1)  13.168 ms  17.592 ms  7.454 ms
```

*Απο τον 4098*


```
traceroute to 10.70.115.1 (10.70.115.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2)  0.402 ms  0.248 ms  0.260 ms
 2  gw-philip.mary.awmn (10.17.121.108)  1.027 ms  0.594 ms  0.433 ms
 3  10.2.225.44 (10.2.225.44)  0.860 ms  12.035 ms  1.832 ms
 4  10.2.225.36 (10.2.225.36)  10.195 ms  2.230 ms  6.848 ms
 5  gw-gvaf.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.217)  8.067 ms  6.531 ms  6.214 ms
 6  wrap-1.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.5)  4.980 ms  13.224 ms  4.554 ms
 7  gw-katsaros.ozonet.awmn (10.2.44.254)  23.879 ms  10.365 ms  6.922 ms
 8  wp54.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.15)  4.663 ms  13.364 ms  7.646 ms
 9  gw-ozonet.dait.awmn (10.46.79.254)  47.255 ms  108.630 ms  55.287 ms
10  rb532a.dait.awmn (10.46.79.129)  46.728 ms  26.357 ms  20.599 ms
11  10.46.79.238 (10.46.79.238)  29.488 ms  18.577 ms  41.986 ms
12  gw.rpmz.awmn (10.70.115.1)  38.244 ms  23.719 ms  5.828 ms
```

*Απο τον 9288* 


```
traceroute to 10.70.115.1 (10.70.115.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2)  0.385 ms  0.285 ms  0.172 ms
 2  gw-philip.mary.awmn (10.17.121.108)  0.673 ms  0.475 ms  0.403 ms
 3  10.13.250.68 (10.13.250.68)  0.875 ms  2.135 ms  0.862 ms
 4  10.13.250.194 (10.13.250.194)  13.887 ms  4.683 ms  21.321 ms
 5  gw-kronos.giannis1.awmn (10.49.230.18)  10.200 ms  7.457 ms  2.471 ms
 6  gw-giannis1.trelokaroto.awmn (10.66.189.17)  3.166 ms  3.590 ms  3.717 ms
 7  gw-trelokaroto.diamantis.awmn (10.66.189.22)  3.742 ms  11.560 ms  4.973 ms
 8  gw-diamantis.polinux.awmn (10.66.178.102)  4.981 ms  36.023 ms  14.037 ms
 9  gw.rpmz.awmn (10.70.115.1)  6.794 ms  15.750 ms  21.154 ms
```

*Για τον Jkond*


```
traceroute to 10.83.251.1 (10.83.251.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2)  0.459 ms  0.359 ms  0.198 ms
 2  gw-philip.mary.awmn (10.17.121.108)  0.708 ms  6.759 ms  0.427 ms
 3  gw-mary.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.249)  2.056 ms  0.768 ms  0.741 ms
 4  gw-jkond.jkondII.awmn (10.83.251.238)  1.254 ms  1.094 ms  1.067 ms
 5  ns.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.1)  1.243 ms  1.267 ms  1.216 ms
```

----------


## geosid

```
C:\Documents and Settings\Giorgos>tracert 10.70.115.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: gw.rpmz.awmn [10.70.115.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-geosid.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.238]
  3     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-7bpm.mkar.awmn [10.19.180.229]
  4     4 ms    10 ms     3 ms  rb532a.mkar.awmn [10.19.162.129]
  5     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  wrap.mkar.awmn [10.19.162.5]
  6     7 ms     8 ms     3 ms  gw-mkar.makaras.awmn [10.19.162.250]
  7    22 ms     3 ms     3 ms  rb133.makaras.awmn [10.47.154.6]
  8     4 ms     3 ms     5 ms  gw-makaras.dait.awmn [10.46.79.249]
  9     4 ms     5 ms     5 ms  rb532a.dait.awmn [10.46.79.5]
 10    23 ms     6 ms    16 ms  10.46.79.238
 11    45 ms     7 ms    11 ms  gw.rpmz.awmn [10.70.115.1]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```




```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ns.jkond.awmn [10.83.251.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.1]
  2    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  rb433.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.34]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-geosid.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.101]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     4 ms  rtr2.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.76]
  5    17 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-sw1hfq.mary.awmn [10.13.250.101]
  6     8 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-mary.jkond.awmn [10.83.251.249]
  7    14 ms     8 ms     3 ms  gw-jkond.jkondii.awmn [10.83.251.238]
  8     5 ms     3 ms     2 ms  ns.jkond.awmn [10.83.251.1]
```



απο μενα παιζουν μια χαρα και τα 2 trace

----------


## Philip

Αυτό που έχεις ποστάρει είναι την ήμερα όπου έκανα κάποιες δόκιμες με τον 4ο router.

Και ένα πρωινό όπου από εδώ βλέπω να υπάρχει κάποιο μικρο προβληματάκι στο *ozonet.dait* και στο *10.46.79.238* ενώ από ΠΕΝΤΕΛΗ είναι οκ.



```
traceroute to 10.70.115.1 (10.70.115.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2)  0.386 ms  0.230 ms  0.155 ms
 2  gw-philip.mary.awmn (10.17.121.108)  0.662 ms  0.476 ms  0.575 ms
 3  10.2.225.44 (10.2.225.44)  1.340 ms  1.811 ms  0.956 ms
 4  10.2.225.36 (10.2.225.36)  1.698 ms  1.801 ms  2.217 ms
 5  gw-gvaf.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.217)  7.195 ms  2.514 ms  3.126 ms
 6  wrap-1.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.5)  2.903 ms  2.177 ms  2.160 ms
 7  gw-katsaros.ozonet.awmn (10.2.44.254)  2.981 ms  2.908 ms  8.360 ms
 8  wp54.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.15)  4.947 ms  3.778 ms  4.132 ms
 9  gw-ozonet.dait.awmn (10.46.79.254)  4.488 ms  11.608 ms  4.123 ms
10  rb532a.dait.awmn (10.46.79.129)  9.525 ms  16.187 ms  8.894 ms
11  10.46.79.238 (10.46.79.238)  164.715 ms  104.218 ms  187.137 ms
12  gw.rpmz.awmn (10.70.115.1)  7.998 ms  13.261 ms  26.878 ms
```



```
traceroute to 10.70.115.1 (10.70.115.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2)  0.387 ms  0.215 ms  0.189 ms
 2  gw-philip.mary.awmn (10.17.121.108)  0.647 ms  0.547 ms  0.398 ms
 3  gw-mary.ee.awmn (10.13.250.114)  1.438 ms  1.073 ms  0.997 ms
 4  10.31.176.246 (10.31.176.246)  1.453 ms  1.751 ms  1.543 ms
 5  gw-ee.merlggeo.awmn (10.2.183.249)  14.900 ms  1.687 ms  3.384 ms
 6  10.2.183.129 (10.2.183.129)  2.083 ms  1.885 ms  9.427 ms
 7  gw-merlggeo.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.249)  2.630 ms  2.192 ms  1.967 ms
 8  * wp54.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.15)  3.134 ms  3.246 ms
 9  gw-ozonet.dait.awmn (10.46.79.254)  95.255 ms  26.760 ms  21.586 ms
10  rb532a.dait.awmn (10.46.79.129)  15.233 ms  10.421 ms  21.145 ms
11  10.46.79.238 (10.46.79.238)  119.978 ms  126.282 ms  96.801 ms
12  gw.rpmz.awmn (10.70.115.1)  30.602 ms  27.839 ms  60.468 ms
```



```
traceroute to 10.70.115.1 (10.70.115.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2)  0.411 ms  0.231 ms  0.155 ms
 2  gw-philip.mary.awmn (10.17.121.108)  0.492 ms  0.458 ms  0.488 ms
 3  link-loop.mary.awmn (10.13.250.68)  0.949 ms  0.677 ms  0.689 ms
 4  gw.mary.kronos.awmn (10.13.250.194)  2.441 ms  1.513 ms  21.375 ms
 5  gw-kronos.giannis1.awmn (10.49.230.18)  20.039 ms  3.412 ms  2.045 ms
 6  gw-giannis1.trelokaroto.awmn (10.66.189.17)  2.577 ms  3.310 ms  2.910 ms
 7  gw-trelokaroto.diamantis.awmn (10.66.189.22)  3.430 ms  8.706 ms  12.419 ms
 8  gw-diamantis.polinux.awmn (10.66.178.102)  13.000 ms  3.904 ms  4.441 ms
 9  gw.rpmz.awmn (10.70.115.1)  9.066 ms  6.529 ms  4.940 ms
```

*---Philip---*

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά τι είπες τώρα....

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Να κεντράρουμε και κανένα Link γιατί από Internet πάμε πιο γρήγορα.
Ρεζίλι γίναμε...


```
Tracing route to 10.24.77.2 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-godim.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.33]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn [10.46.76.46]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  alix-1.dait.awmn [10.46.79.130]
  5     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-dait.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.245]
  6     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-djbill.senius.awmn [10.2.173.105]
  7     5 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-katsaros.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.161]
  8     4 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-ithaca-1.top.awmn [10.2.164.218]
  9    15 ms     4 ms    15 ms  gw-top.petros-5.awmn [10.18.225.61]
 10     5 ms    21 ms     7 ms  router2.petros-5.awmn [10.18.225.12]
 11     8 ms     5 ms     4 ms  10.26.38.250
 12    88 ms   133 ms   244 ms  10.26.38.130
 13   568 ms   649 ms   310 ms  gw-sv1efz.m0rphy.awmn [10.24.56.253]
 14   868 ms    88 ms    34 ms  gw-m0rphy.indian.awmn [10.24.56.246]
 15    75 ms    45 ms    62 ms  gw-indian.geeksada.awmn [10.24.72.65]
 16   120 ms    62 ms    44 ms  10.24.77.2

Trace complete.
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> *Έλεος.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [email protected]:~# traceroute wind.awmn
> traceroute to hostmaster.awmn (10.19.143.12), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2)  0.495 ms  0.333 ms  0.274 ms
>  2  gw-dgi.geeksada.awmn (10.24.72.73)  0.826 ms  0.845 ms  0.638 ms
> ...


viewtopic.php?f=52&t=24169&p=557940#p557935

Και όχι απλά Σερνώμαστε....

----------


## Philip

Ακόμα ?  ::  
Κόψε το Bgp....  ::  

* 1 router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2) 0.568 ms 0.651 ms 0.394 ms
2 gw-philip.mary.awmn (10.17.121.10 1.941 ms 3.499 ms 11.226 ms
3 10.2.225.44 (10.2.225.44) 4.363 ms 1.557 ms 1.130 ms
4 10.2.225.36 (10.2.225.36) 3.617 ms 1.976 ms 1.706 ms
5 gw-gvaf.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.217) 2.840 ms 12.213 ms 2.133 ms
6 wrap-1.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.5) 6.142 ms 7.892 ms 8.752 ms
7 gw-katsaros.ozonet.awmn (10.2.44.254) 7.307 ms 3.538 ms 8.956 ms
8 wp54.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.15) 14.222 ms 5.327 ms 9.954 ms
 9 gw-ozonet.dait.awmn (10.46.79.254) 489.173 ms 292.896 ms 285.356 ms
10 rb532a.dait.awmn (10.46.79.129) 301.754 ms 337.479 ms 494.196 ms
11 10.46.79.238 (10.46.79.23 279.384 ms 294.728 ms 245.639 ms*

*---Philip---*

----------


## spirosco

Ας δει καποιος το link spef-aivanet γιατι παιζει ετσι αρκετο καιρο, και κυριως τις βραδυνες ωρες τον πινει ασχημα (7o hop).

Στο 2ο γραφημα φαινεται η διαφορα -με απενεργοποιημενο το παραπανω link.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ας δει καποιος το link spef-aivanet γιατι παιζει ετσι αρκετο καιρο, και κυριως τις βραδυνες ωρες τον πινει ασχημα (7o hop).
> 
> Στο 2ο γραφημα φαινεται η διαφορα -με απενεργοποιημενο το παραπανω link.


Θα ενημερώσω εγώ σήμερα τον Γιάννη μιας και βλέπω και εγώ κάποια περίεργα.

----------


## anka

Από .net μόνο...


```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.metalab.awmn [10.87.197.150]
  3    10 ms     2 ms     2 ms  wrap.metalab.awmn [10.2.33.5]
  4  1346 ms   796 ms  1485 ms  10.17.122.149
  5   410 ms   616 ms   249 ms  10.19.143.13

Trace complete.
```



```
[email protected]ka-desktop:~$ tracepath www.awmn
 1:  anka-desktop.local (10.87.197.100)                     0.441ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.anka.awmn (10.87.197.1)                         3.668ms 
 1:  router.anka.awmn (10.87.197.1)                         0.876ms 
 2:  gw-anka.metalab.awmn (10.87.197.150)                   2.868ms 
 3:  wrap.metalab.awmn (10.2.33.5)                          8.494ms 
 4:  10.17.122.149 (10.17.122.149)                        1414.817ms 
 4:  10.17.122.149 (10.17.122.149)                        5424.315ms 
 5:  10.19.143.13 (10.19.143.13)                          1320.356ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 5 back 60
```

----------


## senius

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
> 3 2 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.19.143.13
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## papashark

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
> 3 2 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.19.143.13
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Mπράβο, η δημοσίευση σου βοήθησε αφάνταστα....

(στο να μας θυμίσεις το πόσο ποζέρι είσαι)

----------


## acoul

ενθουσιώδης είναι, προσωπικά καλοδέχομαι αυτού του είδους την διάθεση στο χόμπι μας. το κλάδεμα, η μούγκα και το λιτς με χαλάνε αλλά τα ωραία είναι και σπάνια και τούμπαλιν !! το bgp στο λινκ metalab-top κάτω μέχρι να δούμε τι παίζει. μάλλον θέλει φίντερ καλώδιο και το πιάτο ανάποδα από μεριά top και ποιος τρέχει ...  ::  καλύτερα οι τσικουδιές στο νέο στέκι του top και το κυνήγι πεταλούδας που ευνοείται αυτή την εποχή από την άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας κάτι το οποίο έχει να κάνει και με την ακραία ένδυση ή έλλειψη αυτής και οι ορμόνες στα κόκκινα !!

----------


## senius

> αλλά τα ωραία είναι και σπάνια και τούμπαλιν !! !


Μένω εδώ και πουθενά αλλού και μπράβο Αλεξ.
Αγάπη και αλληλοσεβασμός.

Κύριοι το δίκτυο ανήκει σε όλους μας, όλοι έχουμε βάλει φασουλάκι, όλοι έχουμε γνώμη.

Άντε πάμε για εξόρμηση για μεζεδάκια, κάνει ζέστη.

Κάποιοι το έχουν άμεση ανάγκη από την κλεισούρα τελικά.
 ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Κύριοι το δίκτυο ανήκει σε όλους μας, όλοι έχουμε βάλει φασουλάκι, όλοι έχουμε γνώμη.


Αν νομίζεις ότι το πόστ σου ήταν δικαίωμα στην γνώμη, τότε λυπάμαι αλλά δικαίωμα στην βλακεία ήταν....

Γράφει ένας για πρόβλημα που έχει σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο, περνώντας από συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή, προς το φόρουμ.

Και απαντάς εσύ ότι πας μια χαρά στο φόρουμ, την στιγμή που είσαι στο ένα hop από το φόρουμ με δικό σου λινκ.

Σε τι βοήθησες λοιπόν η δημοσίευση/γνώμη σου ?

Στο να μας δείξει ότι το δικό σου λινκ παίζει καλά ? Στο ότι ο κόμβος του φόρουμ δεν έχει πρόβλημα, κατί που φαινόταν και από το αρχικό ποστ που έδειχνε πρόβλημα σε άλλο κόμβο ? Η'΄απλά ότι δεν έχεις ιδέα από το δίκτυο και πέταξες απλά ένα άχρηστο tracert ?

Είτε δεν έχεις ιδέα λοιπόν από το δίκτυο και απλά πετάς tracert χωρίς να καταλαβαίνεις τι σου γίνεται, είτε απλά είσαι το κλασσικό ποζέρι που θέλεις να δείξεις ότι τα δικά σου λινκ πάντα γαμούν και δέρνουν και γι' αυτό πρέπει να είσαι ο πατερούλης του awmn.

Και όσον αφορά τον Αλέξανδρο, δεν σε βοηθάει με το να δικαιολογεί τις βλακείες σου, αντίθετα κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα για σένα αφού έτσι σου δίνει θάρρος να συνεχίσεις να κάνεις τα ίδια χάλια...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Και όσον αφορά τον Αλέξανδρο, δεν σε βοηθάει με το να δικαιολογεί τις βλακείες σου, αντίθετα κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα για σένα αφού έτσι σου δίνει θάρρος να συνεχίσεις να κάνεις τα ίδια χάλια...


συνήθως αυτοί που κάνουν βλακείες δεν το καταλαβαίνουν <-- και αυτό ισχύει για ΟΛΟΥΣ μας  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Και όσον αφορά τον Αλέξανδρο, δεν σε βοηθάει με το να δικαιολογεί τις βλακείες σου, αντίθετα κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα για σένα αφού έτσι σου δίνει θάρρος να συνεχίσεις να κάνεις τα ίδια χάλια... 
> 
> 
> συνήθως αυτοί που κάνουν βλακείες δεν το καταλαβαίνουν <-- και αυτό ισχύει για ΟΛΟΥΣ μας


Προφανώς μιλάς εξ' ιδίας πείρας  ::

----------


## senius

Το τόπικ εχει τίτλο " *Που ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ Σήμερα* " οχι " που ξυραφιάζομαι" και " αργοσχολούμε σήμερα "
Κάποιοι μάλλον θέλουν σουπερμαντολίνι για να έρθουν στα ίσα τους.

Κύριοι πάμε με καλή και ασφαλής πτήση, στην Γουαδαλαχάρα.
 ::

----------


## anka

Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με τα λινκ του ΤΟΠ  ::  . Ούτε και τώρα τσουλάει....



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.145]
  3     2 ms     4 ms     2 ms  10.87.203.150
  4     4 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-siflis.petros-5.awmn [10.18.225.69]
  5     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  router3.petr0s-5.awmn [10.18.225.13]
  6    19 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gw-petros-5.top.awmn [10.18.225.62]
  7   436 ms   485 ms   579 ms  10.19.143.13

Trace complete.
```




```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.145]
  3     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.87.203.150
  4     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-siflis.petros-5.awmn [10.18.225.69]
  5     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  router3.petr0s-5.awmn [10.18.225.13]
  6     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-petros-5.top.awmn [10.18.225.62]
  7   345 ms   386 ms   449 ms  10.19.143.13

Trace complete.
```

----------


## spirosco

> ενθουσιώδης είναι, προσωπικά καλοδέχομαι αυτού του είδους την διάθεση στο χόμπι μας. το κλάδεμα, η μούγκα και το λιτς με χαλάνε αλλά τα ωραία είναι και σπάνια και τούμπαλιν !! το bgp στο λινκ metalab-top κάτω μέχρι να δούμε τι παίζει. μάλλον θέλει φίντερ καλώδιο και το πιάτο ανάποδα από μεριά top και ποιος τρέχει ...  καλύτερα οι τσικουδιές στο νέο στέκι του top και το κυνήγι πεταλούδας που ευνοείται αυτή την εποχή από την άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας κάτι το οποίο έχει να κάνει και με την ακραία ένδυση ή έλλειψη αυτής και οι ορμόνες στα κόκκινα !!


Μεταφραση: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6ls0bai6D4

 ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ενθουσιώδης είναι, προσωπικά καλοδέχομαι αυτού του είδους την διάθεση στο χόμπι μας. το κλάδεμα, η μούγκα και το λιτς με χαλάνε αλλά τα ωραία είναι και σπάνια και τούμπαλιν !! το bgp στο λινκ metalab-top κάτω μέχρι να δούμε τι παίζει. μάλλον θέλει φίντερ καλώδιο και το πιάτο ανάποδα από μεριά top και ποιος τρέχει ...  καλύτερα οι τσικουδιές στο νέο στέκι του top και το κυνήγι πεταλούδας που ευνοείται αυτή την εποχή από την άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας κάτι το οποίο έχει να κάνει και με την ακραία ένδυση ή έλλειψη αυτής και οι ορμόνες στα κόκκινα !!
> 
> 
> Μεταφραση: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6ls0bai6D4


Η σε ποιο νεα εκδοση http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lN1m...eature=related

----------


## θανάσης

Του spirosco είναι αντιπρόεδρος και του geosid ο πρόεδρος, και οι δύο από τη ίδια ομάδα. Φαντάζεστε να ήταν ο ένας από διαφορετική και να έπρεπε να μιλήσουν μαζί.
Ευτυχώς που δεν συμμετέχουν στο δίκτυο.  ::

----------


## geosid

Sπυρο ( spirosco ) πρεπει να κανονισουμε ενα meeting σε καποιο γιατρο ( εγω , εσυ , παπασαρκ ) μας εχει παρει η κατω βολτα και ο ενας λεει οτι εχει δικιο ο αλλος εδω περα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Sπυρο ( spirosco ) πρεπει να κανονισουμε ενα meeting σε καποιο γιατρο ( εγω , εσυ , παπασαρκ ) μας εχει παρει η κατω βολτα και ο ενας λεει οτι εχει δικιο ο αλλος εδω περα


Ομαδική ψυχανάλυση ?

Αυτό και αν θα έχει πλάκα !  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Forthnet.
No comments!!!

Tracing route to http://www.awmn.net [195.251.76.106]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.21.133.1
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.2.1
3 1328 ms 1405 ms 1282 ms bbras-llu-kln-07L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.69]

4 1304 ms 1288 ms 1283 ms core-kln-01-Gi6-0-0.forthnet.gr [62.1.37.129]
5 1371 ms 1298 ms 1200 ms core-ath-08-Gi2-0-0.forthnet.gr [212.251.94.61]

6 1304 ms * 1330 ms core-ath-10.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.97]
7 1352 ms * 1360 ms grnet.gr-ix.gr [83.212.8.1]
8 1348 ms 1377 ms 1337 ms clientRouter.teipir.eie-2.access-link.grnet.gr [
195.251.24.21]
9 1372 ms 1576 ms 1467 ms 195.251.93.53
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 1367 ms 1320 ms 1213 ms 195.251.76.106

Trace complete.

----------


## NetTraptor

Άλλαξε ISP βάλε AWMN!  ::

----------


## acoul

> Forthnet.
> No comments!!!


καλομελέτα !!

----------


## cmos

Καλημέρα και από μένα και καλώς σας βρήκα...

Το ΤΟP είναι online πλέον. Γινόντουσαν εργασίες από τη ΔΕΗ στο TEI ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και είχε διακοπές ρεύματος το ΣΚ.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
traceroute to hostmaster.awmn (10.19.143.12), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2)  0.472 ms  0.318 ms  0.269 ms
 2  gw-dgi.ePap.awmn (10.23.26.34)  1.442 ms  0.680 ms  0.689 ms
 3  10.24.64.250 (10.24.64.250)  2.867 ms  1.477 ms  1.131 ms
 4  10.24.68.250 (10.24.68.250)  1.596 ms  1.953 ms  1.511 ms
 5  router3.petr0s-5.awmn (10.18.225.13)  1.929 ms  3.107 ms  1.637 ms
 6  * * *
 7  wind.awmn (10.19.143.12)  1209.036 ms  810.749 ms  622.326 ms
```

----------


## yorgos

```
C:\Documents and Settings\yorgos>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.yorgos.awmn [10.26.154.1]
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.35.169.241
  3    14 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-aivanet.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.129]
  4    18 ms     5 ms     *     gw-ttel.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.233]
  5     3 ms     5 ms     2 ms  wrap-3.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.25]
  6     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  gw-katsaros.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.161]
  7    18 ms     4 ms    19 ms  hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Παρόλα αυτά, το φόρουμ σέρνεται ελεεινά, το κάνει καιρό τώρα αλλά όχι πάντα  ::

----------


## VFXCode

```
C:\Documents and Settings\VFXCode>tracert 10.27.231.8

Tracing route to 10.27.231.8 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.8271.awmn [10.29.88.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  vfx2marius.8271.awmn [10.29.88.122]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.2.32.65
  5    12 ms    20 ms    19 ms  gw-kaiser.vanggelis2.awmn [10.2.190.33]
  6     3 ms    22 ms    10 ms  10.2.125.33
  7  1070 ms     *        *     10.2.125.38
  8   216 ms    22 ms    37 ms  gw-awpnet.oNikosEimai.awmn [10.2.31.213]
  9  1015 ms   230 ms   459 ms  gw-onikoseimai.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.241]
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11  1688 ms   755 ms   759 ms  gw-vlsi.mew.awmn [10.17.122.166]
 12    27 ms    59 ms   119 ms  gw-mew.thedog.awmn [10.27.235.101]
 13     *      250 ms   454 ms  gw-convict.styx.awmn [10.25.177.125]
 14  1399 ms     *      186 ms  gw-styx.apollo.awmn [10.25.177.98]
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.

Trace complete.
```

----------


## costas43gr

Που θες να φτάσεις, η ιπ αυτή δεν είναι ενεργή.  ::

----------


## anka

> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\VFXCode>tracert 10.27.231.8
> 
> Tracing route to 10.27.231.8 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.8271.awmn [10.29.88.1]
>   2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  vfx2marius.8271.awmn [10.29.88.122]
>   3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]
>   4     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.2.32.65
> ...


Από αυτό το traceroute δεν βγάζεις και πολλά. Υπάρχει ασυμμετρία, μου μυρίζει Default gateway .  ::

----------


## anka

> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\VFXCode>tracert 10.27.231.8
> 
> Tracing route to 10.27.231.8 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.8271.awmn [10.29.88.1]
>   2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  vfx2marius.8271.awmn [10.29.88.122]
>   3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]
>   4     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.2.32.65
> ...


Από αυτό το traceroute δεν βγάζεις και πολλά. Υπάρχει ασυμμετρία, μου μυρίζει Default gateway .  ::

----------


## VFXCode

```
server:/shares/movies/Sports# tracepath 10.27.231.8
 1:  server.8271.awmn (10.29.88.3)                          0.196ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.8271.awmn (10.29.88.1)                          0.334ms
 1:  router.8271.awmn (10.29.88.1)                          0.214ms
 2:  vfx2marius.8271.awmn (10.29.88.122)                    1.423ms
 3:  router1.marius.awmn (10.34.65.1)                       2.033ms
 4:  10.2.32.65 (10.2.32.65)                                3.628ms
 5:  gw-kaiser.vanggelis2.awmn (10.2.190.33)               10.618ms asymm  9
 6:  10.2.125.33 (10.2.125.33)                             19.646ms asymm  8
 7:  10.2.125.38 (10.2.125.38)                             31.536ms asymm  9
 8:  gw-awpnet.oNikosEimai.awmn (10.2.31.213)              55.107ms asymm  9
 9:  gw-onikoseimai.ithaca-1.awmn (10.2.164.241)           19.654ms asymm 10
10:  no reply
11:  gw-vlsi.mew.awmn (10.17.122.166)                      29.130ms asymm  8
12:  gw-mew.thedog.awmn (10.27.235.101)                    19.285ms asymm  9
13:  gw-convict.styx.awmn (10.25.177.125)                  23.346ms asymm 12
14:  gw-styx.apollo.awmn (10.25.177.98)                    79.428ms asymm 13
15:  no reply
16:  no reply
^C
server:/shares/movies/Sports#
```

Από αυτό? Το pc στην άλλη μεριά είναι Windows με firewall γιαυτό δεν βγάζει ping στο τέλος του trace

----------


## anka

```
Tracing route to 10.27.231.8 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1] 
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-anka.kakalos.awmn [10.87.197.158] 
  3     9 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-kakalos.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.45] 
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.229] 
  5     2 ms     2 ms    28 ms  bridge.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.210] 
  6     8 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-eufonia.apollo.awmn [10.22.0.222] 
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```



```
Tracing route to 10.28.231.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1] 
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

Πρέπει να είναι κάτω ο apollo. Το παράξενο είναι ότι στο traceroute προς την IP του ρουτερ σωστά δεν πάω παραπέρα από τον router μου, ενώ στο traceroute προς την 8 κάνει μια βόλτα μέχρι εκεί  ::

----------


## anka

Δυστυχώς είναι εκτός και μονό traceroute από εδώhttp://anka.no-ip.org/Scripts/traceroute.php μπορώ να κάνω. Ένα show ip bgp 10.27.231.0/24 τι δείχνει?

----------


## VFXCode

o apollo είναι up διότι ο birdy leecharei από μένα  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> Δυστυχώς είναι εκτός και μονό traceroute από εδώhttp://anka.no-ip.org/Scripts/traceroute.php μπορώ να κάνω. Ένα show ip bgp 10.27.231.0/24 τι δείχνει?






```
show ip bgp 10.27.231.0/24
BGP routing table entry for 10.27.231.0/24
Paths: (4 available, best #2, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.29.88.134 10.29.88.138 10.29.88.142
  14623 45 8580 3210 588 8387 6561 3755
    10.29.88.142 from 10.29.88.142 (10.37.82.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Tue Jun 23 09:54:29 2009

  4704 8580 3210 588 8387 6561 3755
    10.29.88.122 from 10.29.88.122 (10.34.65.3)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Tue Jun 23 09:36:43 2009

  273 2482 1 2804 72 2113 7659 3755
    10.29.88.138 from 10.29.88.138 (10.37.83.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Mon Jun 22 15:03:55 2009

  8136 121 8137 1286 5078 7578 7474 6561 3755
    10.29.88.134 from 10.29.88.134 (10.29.95.252)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Mon Jun 22 15:02:51 2009
```

----------


## JB172

> Δυστυχώς είναι εκτός και μονό traceroute από εδώhttp://anka.no-ip.org/Scripts/traceroute.php μπορώ να κάνω. Ένα show ip bgp 10.27.231.0/24 τι δείχνει?


Πάνω είναι ο apollo και routάρει


```
router.apollo.awmn> sh ip bgp sum
BGP router identifier 10.27.231.1, local AS number 3755
1137 BGP AS-PATH entries
0 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.22.0.221     4  7659   64380   53212        0    0    0 2d19h20m      530
10.25.177.97    4  6561   73817   46405        0    0    0 2d19h20m      718
10.27.231.253   4  2922   29227   66684        0    0    0 2d19h20m       13
10.28.2.33      4  7302   24132   68690        0    0    0 18:58:02        1

Total number of neighbors 4
```

----------


## anka

> Πάνω είναι ο apollo και routάρει
> 
> 
> ```
> router.apollo.awmn> sh ip bgp sum
> BGP router identifier 10.27.231.1, local AS number 3755
> 1137 BGP AS-PATH entries
> 0 BGP community entries
> 
> ...


Τώρα φτάνω και εγώ :


```
Tracing route to router.apollo.awmn [10.27.231.1]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1] 
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.kakalos.awmn [10.87.197.158] 
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-kakalos.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.45] 
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.229] 
  5    10 ms     3 ms     2 ms  bridge.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.210]
  6     2 ms    28 ms     2 ms  router.apollo.awmn [10.27.231.1] 

Trace complete.
```



```
Tracing route to 10.27.231.8 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1] 
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-anka.kakalos.awmn [10.87.197.158]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-kakalos.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.45] 
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.229] 
  5     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  bridge.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.210] 
  6    14 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-eufonia.apollo.awmn [10.22.0.222] 
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

 Μπορεις να παρεις ενα show ip bgp 10.27.231.0/24 και απο εμενα? (10.87.197.1) thx

@VFXCode 
Από ότι βλεπω το best path σου είναι:


```
4704 8580 3210 588 8387 6561 3755
    10.29.88.122 from 10.29.88.122 (10.34.65.3)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Tue Jun 23 09:36:43 2009
```

Καπου αναμεσα patissia confederation και TOP 3210 και κατα απο οτι δειχνει το πραγμα στον δευτερο.

----------


## anka

*Double post, pls delete  ::

----------


## JB172

> Μπορεις να παρεις ενα show ip bgp 10.27.231.0/24 και απο εμενα? (10.87.197.1) thx




```
gw-awmn.anka.awmn> sh ip bgp 10.27.231.0/24
BGP routing table entry for 10.27.231.0/24
Paths: (2 available, best #2, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.87.197.145 10.87.197.150 10.87.197.154 10.87.197.161
  7522 827 2113 7659 3755
    10.87.197.161 from 10.87.197.161 (10.41.229.249)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Mon Jun 22 15:57:08 2009

  10218 4016 7659 3755
    10.87.197.158 from 10.87.197.158 (10.87.216.71)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Sat Jun 20 16:52:27 2009
```

----------


## anka

Απο traceroute στο 10.2.125.38 (tsap-kaiser) δεν δειχνει το προβλημα να ειναι εκει.


```
Tracing route to 10.2.125.38 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1] 
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.metalab.awmn [10.87.197.150] 
  3     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  wrap.metalab.awmn [10.2.33.5] 
  4     6 ms     3 ms     5 ms  10.2.119.253 
  5     6 ms     5 ms     8 ms  gw-bella.openhaimer.awmn [10.42.60.18] 
  6    12 ms     3 ms     7 ms  gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.137] 
  7     5 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-tholos.manoskol.awmn [10.2.92.134] 
  8     5 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-manoskol.tsap.awmn [10.2.93.37] 
  9     7 ms     4 ms     5 ms  10.2.125.33 
 10    11 ms     9 ms     8 ms  10.2.125.38 

Trace complete.
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
Tracing route to wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dgi.ePap.awmn [10.23.26.34]
  3     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.24.64.250
  4     2 ms     2 ms     3 ms  10.24.68.250
  5     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  router3.petr0s-5.awmn [10.18.225.13]
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7   130 ms   241 ms   259 ms  wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## geomanous

Δε ξερω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει αλλά σερνεται το forum Και το wind  ::   :: 



```
linux:~# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  linux.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.101)                    0.455ms pmtu 1500
 1:  mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99)                 0.714ms 
 1:  mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99)                 0.634ms 
 2:  dti (10.37.56.99)                                      1.450ms 
 3:  bridge-itox4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244)                   5.797ms 
 4:  gw-dti.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.254)                        4.003ms 
 5:  gw-aivanet.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.129)                    5.527ms asymm  3 
 6:  gw-ttel.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.233)                    4.054ms asymm  4 
 7:  wrap-3.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.25)                      9.600ms asymm  5 
 8:  gw-senius.top.awmn (10.2.173.110)                     23.145ms asymm  6 
 9:  hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13)                            10.791ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 9 back 58
```

και



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                    vrrp1.geomanous.awmn -    0 |   59 |   59 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   gw-geomanous.dti.awmn -    0 |   59 |   59 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|                   bridge-itox4.dti.awmn -    0 |   59 |   59 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|                        gw-dti.ttel.awmn -    0 |   59 |   59 |    0 |    1 |   31 |    0 |
|                    gw-aivanet.ttel.awmn -    0 |   59 |   59 |    0 |    1 |   15 |    0 |
|                   gw-ttel.katsaros.awmn -    0 |   59 |   59 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|                    wrap-3.katsaros.awmn -    0 |   59 |   59 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|                      gw-senius.top.awmn -    2 |   59 |   58 |    0 |    4 |   47 |    0 |
|                             hermes.awmn -    0 |   58 |   58 |    0 |    3 |   31 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

παρολο που δε φαινεται τραγικά ασχημο. σερνεται τοσο πολυ που καμμια φορα δεν μου βγαινει καν η σελιδα του forum.

Επισης: 
http://www.geomanous.awmn/cgi-bin/sm...CES.HOSTMASTER

εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα?

----------


## yorgos

Δημοσιεύτηκε: Σάβ Ιουν 20, 2009 7:19 pm



> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\yorgos>tracert www.awmn
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.yorgos.awmn [10.26.154.1]
>   2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.35.169.241
>   3    14 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-aivanet.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.129]
> ...



Δημοσιεύτηκε: Πέμ Ιουν 25, 2009 10:14 pm



> Δε ξερω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει αλλά σερνεται το forum Και το wind  
> 
> .....................................
> 
> παρολο που δε φαινεται τραγικά ασχημο. σερνεται τοσο πολυ που καμμια φορα δεν μου βγαινει καν η σελιδα του forum.
> 
> Επισης: 
> http://www.geomanous.awmn/cgi-bin/sm...CES.HOSTMASTER
> 
> εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα?




Τα ευχάριστα νέα τουλάχιστον είναι ότι δεν είμαι τελικά παρανοϊκός  :: 

Σε μένα πάντως αν κλείσω ένα συγκεκριμένο λινκ και αλλάξω διαδρομή, το φαινόμενο εξαλείφετε!

----------


## acoul

```
 1. rt220a.ozonet.awmn   0.0%    50    0.6   0.5   0.4   1.4   0.2
 2. gw-ozonet.katsaros.  0.0%    50    1.0   1.7   0.9   8.1   1.4
 3. wrap-3.katsaros.awm  0.0%    50    1.4   2.2   1.1   5.9   1.2
 4. gw-katsaros.vlsi.aw  0.0%    49    4.6   3.9   1.5  29.9   4.2
 5. wrap.metalab.awmn    0.0%    49    2.7   4.2   2.4  12.2   1.8
```



```
 1. rt220a.ozonet.awmn   0.0%     7    0.4   0.5   0.4   0.8   0.1
 2. gw-ozonet.katsaros.  0.0%     7    5.8   2.3   1.0   5.8   1.7
 3. wrap-2.katsaros.awm  0.0%     7    2.8   1.8   0.9   2.8   0.7
 4. gw-katsaros.ttel.aw  0.0%     7    3.2   5.9   3.2  10.9   2.7
 5. alix-3.ttel.awmn     0.0%     6    5.0   4.0   2.6   5.2   1.2
```



```
 1. rt220a.ozonet.awmn  0.0%     7    0.3   0.5   0.3   0.9   0.2
 2. gw-ozonet.katsaros  0.0%     7    1.2   2.3   1.0   5.8   1.7
 3. wrap-2.katsaros.aw  0.0%     6    1.1   3.1   1.1  10.1   3.5
 4. gw-katsaros.ttel.a  0.0%     6    2.7   5.2   1.6  11.6   4.0
 5. alix-2.ttel.awmn    0.0%     6    3.1   3.4   2.1   5.0   1.0
 6. router.senius.awmn  0.0%     6   11.1   6.1   2.8  11.1   2.9
```

από ozonet όλα τζετ

----------


## geosid

C:\Users\Geosid>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms router.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.1]
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-geosid.sidis.awmn [10.17.130.205]
3 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
4 1 ms 2 ms 2 ms hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## geomanous

> Δημοσιεύτηκε: Σάβ Ιουν 20, 2009 7:19 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
> 
> ...



Να ρωτησω... ποιο συγκεκριμένο link ή να μην το κανω???  ::

----------


## acoul

> Να ρωτησω... ποιο συγκεκριμένο link ή να μην το κανω???


τώρα είναι αργά, μόλις ρώτησες ...  :: 

για ασυμμετρία δείχνει, για βάλτε και κανένα tracepath ...

----------


## geomanous

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geomanous
> 
> Να ρωτησω... ποιο συγκεκριμένο link ή να μην το κανω??? 
> 
> 
> τώρα είναι αργά, μόλις ρώτησες ... 
> 
> για ασυμμετρία δείχνει, για βάλτε και κανένα tracepath ...


Στο post μου εχω βαλει tracepath, και οντως εχει ασυμμετρια, αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι λογος για να μη παιζει η σελιδα, η να σεεεερνεται ετσι.

απο ασυμμετριες στο amwn... αλλο τιποτα, ετσι και αλλιως...

----------


## acoul

κατέβασα το bgp στο ttel <--> aivanet έστρωσε;

----------


## geomanous

> linux:~# tracepath http://www.awmn
> 1: linux.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.101) 0.493ms pmtu 1500
> 1: mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99) 0.683ms 
> 1: mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99) 0.609ms 
> 2: dti (10.37.56.99) 1.351ms 
> 3: bridge-itox4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244) 3.057ms 
> 4: gw-dti.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.254) 2.838ms 
> 5: alix-1.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.5) 4.341ms 
> 6: gw-ttel.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.233) 8.695ms 
> ...


πολυ καλυτερα, αλλα δεν ειμαι σε θεση να πω κατι παραπανω καθως ειμαι remotely....

----------


## acoul

έστειλα σχετικό request στον φίλο μου aivanet αντί για παραλία αυτό το Σ.Κ. να ανέβει ταρατσάδα ...  ::

----------


## yorgos

> κατέβασα το bgp στο ttel <--> aivanet έστρωσε;


Ναι τώρα που το κοιτάζω πάει πολύ καλύτερα, Thanks!

Η τωρινή διαδρομή είναι αυτή:


```
C:\Documents and Settings\yorgos>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.yorgos.awmn [10.26.154.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-yorgos.aivanet.awmn [10.35.169.241]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-aivanet.b52.awmn [10.35.169.230]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-dataclub.b52.awmn [10.42.44.241]
  5    30 ms    36 ms    24 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
  6    26 ms    31 ms    25 ms  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn [10.17.119.206]
  7    28 ms    37 ms    26 ms  knosos.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.129]
  8    39 ms    24 ms    35 ms  hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Αλλά από εδώ:


```
C:\Documents and Settings\yorgos>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.yorgos.awmn [10.26.154.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-yorgos.john70.awmn [10.26.154.70]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.2.21.217
  4     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-john70.gvaf.awmn [10.2.21.186]
  5     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-gvaf.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.217]
  6     3 ms    14 ms     5 ms  gw-katsaros.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.161]
  7     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Πάει σφαίρα!!!  :: 

Lightning fast!!! Λέμε  ::

----------


## spirosco

Το 5o hop περιμενει τον b52 να βαλει καμμια r52n για να λειτουργησει σωστα, αν χειροτερεψει ομως κοβω το bgp και ησυχαζουμε  ::

----------


## B52

> Το 5o hop περιμενει τον b52 να βαλει καμμια r52n για να λειτουργησει σωστα, αν χειροτερεψει ομως κοβω το bgp και ησυχαζουμε


Εκει που παιζαμε turbo/nstream 80mbits βλεπω το λινκ σε απλο A πως να μην σκαλωνει ?

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Το 5o hop περιμενει τον b52 να βαλει καμμια r52n για να λειτουργησει σωστα, αν χειροτερεψει ομως κοβω το bgp και ησυχαζουμε 
> 
> 
> Εκει που παιζαμε turbo/nstream 80mbits βλεπω το λινκ σε απλο A πως να μην σκαλωνει ?


εναλλακτικές οικολογικές διαδρομές χρειάζονται. ίσως και olsr ... τα turbo, N κλπ. όλα μπουκώνουν κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Το 5o hop περιμενει τον b52 να βαλει καμμια r52n για να λειτουργησει σωστα, αν χειροτερεψει ομως κοβω το bgp και ησυχαζουμε 
> 
> 
> Εκει που παιζαμε turbo/nstream 80mbits βλεπω το λινκ σε απλο A πως να μην σκαλωνει ?


Ενω μολις το γυρισουμε σε Ν θα παιζουμε χωρις turbo 100mbit+, γι'αυτο ξεκαλουπωνε, οχι για μενα αλλα για τον κακομοιρη τον yorgo που δεν φτανει γρηγορα στο forum  ::

----------


## B52

Εχεις 10 routers αυτον βρηκες να κανεις πειραματα......

----------


## nvak

> Εχεις 10 routers αυτον βρηκες να κανεις πειραματα......


Δεν είναι πλέον πειραματικό το Ν. Αναβάθμιση κάνει  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> Εχεις 10 routers αυτον βρηκες να κανεις πειραματα......
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι πλέον πειραματικό το Ν. Αναβάθμιση κάνει


και τα καλύτερα παιδιά κάποια στιγμή δεν αντέχουν ...

----------


## JB172

```
tracert 10.70.56.144
Tracing route to 10.70.56.144 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.JB172.awmn [10.22.11.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.15.185
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router2.john70.awmn [10.2.15.2]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.25.182.17
  5     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-memfos.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.225
  6     5 ms     4 ms     3 ms  wp54.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.15]
  7   142 ms    76 ms    30 ms  gw-ozonet.dait.awmn [10.46.79.254]
  8    25 ms    34 ms    39 ms  alix-3.dait.awmn [10.46.79.134]
  9   409 ms   275 ms     *     gw-dait.mouxou.awmn [10.46.79.234]
 10   219 ms   295 ms   269 ms  10.70.55.250
 11     *        *      411 ms  10.70.54.254
 12     *      414 ms   551 ms  10.70.56.144

Trace complete.
```

Βοηθάτε παλουκάρια.  ::

----------


## acoul

```
 Host                                                    Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. orion.ozonet.awmn                                     0.0%   238    0.5   0.7   0.3  17.0   1.2
    wp54.ozonet.awmn
 2. wp54.ozonet.awmn                                      0.0%   238    3.2   4.6   1.0  31.0   4.3
    gw-ozonet.dait.awmn
 3. alix-3.dait.awmn                                      0.0%   238    4.8   6.3   1.5  86.4   9.1
 4. gw-dait.mouxou.awmn                                   0.0%   238   12.7   6.4   2.2  34.6   5.6
```

----------


## ALTAiR

Δεν ξέρω ποιά ip είναι αυτή που ψάχνει ο JB αλλά την έκανα κι εγώ trace 7:42 το πρωί και μου έβγαλε αυτά τα αποτελέσματα:

Tracing route to 10.70.56.144 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.altair.awmn [10.21.133.1]
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-altair.aivanet.awmn [10.35.169.202]
3 2 ms 16 ms 3 ms gw-aivanet.yorgos.awmn [10.35.169.242]
4 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-yorgos.entreri.awmn [10.26.154.66]
5 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-entreri.kxrist.awmn [10.19.171.34]
6 4 ms 4 ms 7 ms 10.19.156.253
7 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms alix-2.makaras.awmn [10.47.154.6]
8 18 ms 4 ms 4 ms gw-makaras.dait.awmn [10.46.79.249]
9 13 ms 4 ms 4 ms rb532a.dait.awmn [10.46.79.5]
10 6 ms 6 ms 6 ms gw-ozonet.dait.awmn [10.46.79.254]
11 19 ms 10 ms 7 ms alix-3.dait.awmn [10.46.79.134]
12 217 ms 237 ms 206 ms gw-dait.mouxou.awmn [10.46.79.234]
13 195 ms 229 ms * 10.70.55.250
14 222 ms 208 ms 256 ms 10.70.54.254
15 365 ms 232 ms 280 ms 10.70.56.144

Trace complete.

Κάτι παίζει στο 12

----------


## acoul

```
tracepath ?
```

----------


## JB172

```
tracepath 10.70.56.1

 1:  stroumf.JB172.awmn (10.22.11.50)                       0.195ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.JB172.awmn (10.22.11.1)                         0.467ms
 1:  router.JB172.awmn (10.22.11.1)                         0.511ms
 2:  10.2.15.185 (10.2.15.185)                              1.269ms
 3:  router2.john70.awmn (10.2.15.2)                        2.941ms
 4:  10.25.182.17 (10.25.182.17)                            5.238ms
 5:  gw-memfos.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.225)                    7.706ms
 6:  wp54.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.15)                          6.989ms
 7:  gw-ozonet.dait.awmn (10.46.79.254)                    10.279ms
 8:  alix-3.dait.awmn (10.46.79.134)                       17.345ms
 9:  gw-dait.mouxou.awmn (10.46.79.234)                   173.384ms
10:  10.70.55.250 (10.70.55.250)                          129.226ms
11:  10.70.56.1 (10.70.56.1)                              184.296ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 54
```

----------


## acoul

```
 Host                                                                      Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. wp54.ozonet.awmn                                                        0.0%    42    0.5   0.5   0.5   0.8   0.1
 2. gw-ozonet.dait.awmn                                                     0.0%    42    3.7   7.7   1.2  27.6   6.4
 3. alix-3.dait.awmn                                                        0.0%    42   12.4  11.5   1.7 102.4  16.5
 4. gw-dait.mouxou.awmn                                                     0.0%    41  101.6  52.4   2.4 110.7  33.3
 5. 10.70.55.250                                                            0.0%    41   65.5  68.5  17.6 120.1  25.4
 6. 10.70.56.1                                                              0.0%    41  116.4  98.3  41.7 149.1  32.7
```



```
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-7333-9632"  Nickname:""
          Mode:Master  Frequency:5.825 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:81:7B:55
          Bit Rate=18 Mb/s   Tx-Power=4 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=33/70  Signal level=-63 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

best effort ...

----------


## BladeWS

```
 1  10.42.81.1 (10.42.81.1)  0.306 ms  0.205 ms  0.156 ms
 2  gw-bladews.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.60.41)  0.965 ms  1.044 ms  1.997 ms
 3  gw-openhaimer.b52.awmn (10.42.44.125)  6.530 ms  6.913 ms  7.636 ms
 4  gw-dataclub.b52.awmn (10.42.44.241)  7.732 ms  7.784 ms  26.648 ms
 5  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.201)  26.838 ms  26.959 ms  27.740 ms
 6  rb2.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.252)  27.897 ms  64.138 ms  64.523 ms
 7  gw-spirosco.rb2.7bpm.awmn (10.17.119.222)  66.504 ms  3.465 ms  3.861 ms
 8  router.7bpm.awmn (10.19.180.129)  6.311 ms  7.005 ms  7.438 ms
```

----------


## 7bpm

```
Tracing route to 10.42.81.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  rb2.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.131]
  3     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-7bpm.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.221]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     1 ms  rb1.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.254]
  5     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.202]
  6     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-b52.dataclub.awmn [10.42.44.242]
  7     6 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn [10.42.44.126]
  8     5 ms     4 ms     3 ms  10.42.81.1

Trace complete.
```

----------


## ALTAiR

Σήμερα, σέρνομαι στην καρέκλα του γραφείου μου...
Διακοπές...
Ρέκλα...

----------


## anka

```
Tracing route to dynamic4.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.104]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     2 ms  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn [10.87.197.161] 
  3     2 ms     2 ms     5 ms  r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.247] 
  4   391 ms   338 ms   360 ms  10.17.131.237 
  5     *        *      187 ms  10.17.131.203 
  6   155 ms   164 ms   109 ms  10.17.131.225 
  7   236 ms   269 ms   185 ms  gw-greekalaxan.petros-5.awmn [10.18.225.58] 
  8   241 ms   252 ms   251 ms  gw-petros.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.245] 
  9   186 ms     *       86 ms  dynamic4.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.104] 

Trace complete.
```

Προσωρινά κατεβάζω το λινκ  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> ```
> Tracing route to dynamic4.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.104]
> 
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
>   2     1 ms    <1 ms     2 ms  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn [10.87.197.161] 
>   3     2 ms     2 ms     5 ms  r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.247] 
>   4   391 ms   338 ms   360 ms  10.17.131.237 
> ...


Ποιό λινκ εννοείς?
To Link Anka-Danimoth μια χαρά το δείχνει εκεί.
Για κάποιο άλλο μιλάς?

Κάτι άλλο τώρα, αυτό που παρατηρώ συχνά είναι ότι στους Dns δηλώνεται γενικώς ανάποδα ένα link, όπως για παράδειγμα εδώ στη θέση 3 που έπρεπε να είναι r5-danimoth.alix3c3.awmn και στη θέση 9 έπρεπε να είναι jollyroger.dynamic4..awmn

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anka
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to dynamic4.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.104]
> 
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> ...


Μιλάω για το λινκ anman-danimoth. Τελευταία σε κάποιες ώρες της ημέρας laggaρει τρελά και επειδή δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα στο συγκεκριμένο λινκ κατεβάζω το δικό μου με τον danimoth  :: . 
Γενικά υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις με λάθος καταχωρημένα ονόματα στους dns ή και καθόλου dns καταχωρήσεις, άλλα στην προκείμενη περίπτωση είναι σωστές. To r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn είναι ένας από τους routers του Danimoth και το dynamic4.jollyroger.awmn είναι μάλλον το IF που συνδέεται με το AP του jollyroger  ::  .

----------


## anka

```
Tracing route to dynamic4.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.104]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1] 
  2     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn [10.87.197.161] 
  3     2 ms     7 ms     1 ms  r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.247]
  4    62 ms    94 ms    72 ms  10.17.131.237 
  5    53 ms    40 ms    23 ms  10.17.131.203 
  6   163 ms   150 ms     *     10.17.131.225 
  7   151 ms   177 ms   189 ms  gw-greekalaxan.petros-5.awmn [10.18.225.58] 
  8   115 ms    90 ms   146 ms  gw-petros.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.245] 
  9   107 ms   124 ms    40 ms  dynamic4.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.104] 

Trace complete
```

Άντε και Καλό Χειμώνα ....

----------


## bedrock

Από εμένα προς nkout...

Alexandros - Acinonyx και παραπέρα γίνεται το πανηγύρι... 



```
Lanbox:~# traceroute 10.23.31.2
traceroute to 10.23.31.2 (10.23.31.2), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  orfeas.bedrock.awmn (10.37.80.1)  0.166 ms  0.123 ms  0.143 ms
 2  10.29.95.233 (10.29.95.233)  1.465 ms  1.456 ms  1.453 ms
 3  10.29.95.254 (10.29.95.254)  2.648 ms  2.633 ms  2.631 ms
 4  rtr1-2.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.1)  3.167 ms  3.164 ms  3.162 ms
 5  gw-ysam2.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.185)  5.240 ms  5.238 ms  5.235 ms
 6  rtr1.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.209)  5.235 ms  4.315 ms  4.628 ms
 7  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn (10.34.61.235)  359.360 ms  489.165 ms  223.367 ms
 8  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.16.78)  225.543 ms  224.921 ms  225.525 ms
 9  10.2.32.134 (10.2.32.134)  235.267 ms  226.374 ms  236.671 ms
10  10.23.24.37 (10.23.24.37)  236.687 ms  241.020 ms  240.478 ms
11  10.23.31.2 (10.23.31.2)  250.864 ms  249.957 ms  240.448 ms
Lanbox:~#
```

----------


## anka

```
Tracing route to dynamic4.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.104]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1] 
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn [10.87.197.161] 
  3     2 ms     2 ms     3 ms  r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.247] 
  4   122 ms    35 ms    84 ms  10.17.131.237 
  5    27 ms    11 ms     1 ms  10.17.131.203 
  6   678 ms   307 ms   329 ms  10.17.131.225
  7    12 ms    22 ms    18 ms  gw-greekalaxan.petros-5.awmn [10.18.225.58] 
  8   327 ms   237 ms   139 ms  gw-petros.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.245]
  9   228 ms   312 ms   289 ms  dynamic4.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.104] 

Trace complete.
```

----------


## anka

```
C:\Users\AnKa>tracert 10.87.197.1

Tracing route to router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  rb411.anka3.awmn [192.168.1.1]
  2     4 ms     5 ms     4 ms  gw-ap2router.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.99]
  3     8 ms     4 ms     3 ms  10.38.126.109
  4     6 ms     7 ms     5 ms  10.38.126.106
  5    11 ms     8 ms     7 ms  gw-jnsilv.titanas.awmn [10.15.167.249]
  6     5 ms     8 ms     8 ms  gw-titanas.tzortzis.awmn [10.15.167.238]
  7    12 ms    17 ms     8 ms  gw-tzortzis.danimoth.awmn [10.2.114.254]
  8     8 ms     9 ms     6 ms  r3-alix2c2.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.249]
  9     8 ms     7 ms    10 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]

Trace complete.
```



```
Tracing route to dynamic4.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.104]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1] 
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn [10.87.197.161] 
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.247] 
  4     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-danimoth.tzortzis.awmn [10.2.114.253] 
  5     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-tzortzis.titanas.awmn [10.15.167.237] 
  6     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-titanas.jnsilv.awmn [10.15.167.250] 
  7    24 ms    26 ms    23 ms  10.38.126.105 
  8     7 ms     3 ms     3 ms  10.38.126.110 
  9    12 ms     6 ms     5 ms  dynamic4.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.104] 

Trace complete.
```

Μετά από πολλές μέρες φτάνω σαν άνθρωπος. Τι έγινε σηκώθηκε κάποια διαδρομή?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

no comments....



```
Tracing route to hostmaster.awmn [10.19.143.12]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dgi.dks.awmn [10.23.26.38]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.24.85.34
  4  3697 ms   521 ms   461 ms  10.80.195.210
  5    18 ms    19 ms    11 ms  10.80.189.98
  6   107 ms    12 ms    31 ms  gw-matsulas.anka.awmn [10.87.197.146]
  7  3334 ms   232 ms   641 ms  gw-anka.metalab.awmn [10.87.197.150]
  8  3077 ms   565 ms   305 ms  wrap.metalab.awmn [10.2.33.5]
  9    34 ms    72 ms     9 ms  10.17.122.149
 10    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## papashark

Χμμ....

Το λινκ μου με τον DKS, lagάρει, θα κοιτάξω να κάνω κάτι, ή θα το κλείσω.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Αυτό δεν είναι το Link με τον dks ?




> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.24.85.34

----------


## papashark

Ναι, την ώρα εκείνη το λινκ είχε τερματήσει (πάνω από 20mbit)

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

α ρε μητσαρα στα ωπα ωπα σε ειχαμε στο γαλατσι αυτα κανουν οι παντριες επιασες γλυφαδα μερια ξαναγυρνα πισω ρεεεεεε

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Ναι, την ώρα εκείνη το λινκ είχε τερματήσει (πάνω από 20mbit)


 Να το γυρίσουμε σε nstream ?




> α ρε μητσαρα στα ωπα ωπα σε ειχαμε στο γαλατσι αυτα κανουν οι παντριες επιασες γλυφαδα μερια ξαναγυρνα πισω ρεεεεεε


Λες Μανώλη.....  ::  





```
C:\Users\dgi>tracert www.ozonet.awmn

Tracing route to orion.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dgi.ePap.awmn [10.23.26.34]
  3     2 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-Y3M.cha0s.awmn [10.26.36.225]
  4     3 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-cha0s.jollyroger.awmn [10.26.36.250]
  5     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  10.38.126.109
  6  2736 ms  2096 ms  1736 ms  gw-erasma.styx.awmn [10.25.177.109]
  7  2569 ms  1708 ms  1476 ms  10.25.182.13
  8  1597 ms  1648 ms  1058 ms  gw-memfos.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.225]
  9  1184 ms  1490 ms   687 ms  orion.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.1]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Ναι, την ώρα εκείνη το λινκ είχε τερματήσει (πάνω από 20mbit)
> 
> 
>  Να το γυρίσουμε σε nstream ?


Από CPU δεν έχω πρόβλημα  ::

----------


## JB172

```
C:\Documents and Settings\yb>tracert 10.19.143.12

Tracing route to wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.22.11.1
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.22.11.206
  3  3368 ms  3116 ms  1890 ms  gw-metalab.gvaf.awmn [10.2.38.35]
  4  3957 ms  3167 ms  1274 ms  gw-gvaf.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.217]
  5  3077 ms     *        *     gw-katsaros.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.161]
  6     *        *     1547 ms  wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## θανάσης

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.104.80.13 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

1 <1 ms * * router2.thanasis.ewn [10.145.18.130]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thanasis.pit.ewn [10.145.7.245]
3 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms router2.pit.ewn [10.145.7.130]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-pit.spirosco2.ewn [10.145.7.254]
5 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-spirosco2.xtypas.ewn [10.146.210.254]
6 3 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-xtypas.parnitha-skai.awmn [10.67.175.249]
7 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-parnitha-skai.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.222]
8 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms rb2.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.131]
9 5 ms 7 ms 4 ms gw-7bpm.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.221]
10 10 ms 5 ms 5 ms gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn [10.17.119.206]
11 8 ms 14 ms 7 ms knosos.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.129]
12 11 ms 16 ms 7 ms gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
*13 12 ms 6 ms 7 ms ns0.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.134]*
14 21 ms 41 ms 17 ms 10.17.122.157
15 44 ms 26 ms 27 ms 10.106.3.4
16 36 ms 26 ms 27 ms 10.100.255.217
17 42 ms 26 ms * 10.101.255.250
18 19 ms 17 ms 20 ms 10.101.255.2
19 35 ms 46 ms 19 ms 10.101.255.237
20 39 ms 84 ms 37 ms 10.111.255.1
21 57 ms 96 ms 59 ms 10.111.255.202
22 35 ms 25 ms 78 ms 10.106.255.5
23 87 ms 52 ms 70 ms 10.108.255.26
24 82 ms 48 ms 60 ms 10.108.255.22
25 61 ms 53 ms 67 ms 10.104.255.106
26 390 ms * 332 ms 10.104.80.13

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στο (13) (ns0.vlsi.awmn) περνάμε μέσα από name server?.
Μόλις τώρα είδα ότι είναι ip από τον top. Και οι άλλες απο (SWN/TWMN 10.100.0.0/16 - 10.129.0.0/16 Θεσσαλονίκης) για της οποίες δεν υπάρχει γνωστός DNS

----------


## NetTraptor

nope... σωστό είναι.. Το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα έχει OpenVPN με Θεσσαλονίκη ενώ παράλληλα είναι και ο DNS του ΤΕΙ

----------


## NetTraptor

Γενικά ένα άλλο όμως... 
Τώρα τελευταία υπάρχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα σε αυτή την διαδρομή. Από marius, προς OLSR και μετά ΤΕΙ. 
Υπάρχει κάποια λύση-αιτιολογία-κάτι που μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε?  ::  



> Tracing route to 10.104.80.13 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.1]
> 2 1 ms 3 ms 1 ms gw-wolfpack.jchr.awmn [10.21.128.154]
> 3 2 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-jchr.rf.awmn [10.14.148.226]
> 4 4 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-rf.marius.awmn [10.34.65.245]
> 5 11 ms 9 ms 8 ms 10.2.32.65
> 6 30 ms 35 ms 37 ms gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.73]
> 7 25 ms 29 ms 20 ms gw-acinonyx.tholos.awmn [10.2.16.86]
> ...

----------


## Acinonyx

Το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε. Φαίνεται πως είναι κάποια αλληλοπαρεμβολή μεταξύ του link μου και του link του Badge, στο tholo. Μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα πιστεύω θα έχει φτιαχτεί...

----------


## JB172

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                              10.22.11.1 -    0 |   56 |   56 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|                            10.22.11.206 -    0 |   56 |   56 |    0 |    5 |   31 |    0 |
|                    gw-metalab.gvaf.awmn -   15 |   55 |   47 |   15 |  103 |  297 |   31 |
|                   gw-gvaf.katsaros.awmn -   19 |   55 |   45 |   16 |  116 |  438 |   93 |
|                   gw-katsaros.vlsi.awmn -   17 |   55 |   46 |   16 |  329 |  625 |  234 |
|                             hermes.awmn -   20 |   55 |   44 |   47 |  337 |  766 |  297 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

Και για να μην ψαχνόμοστε με τα λάθος dns entries, το gw-metalab.gvaf.awmn είναι στην πραγματικότητα το link raditz-gvaf στην ip 10.2.38.35.
Νεκτάριε και Γιώργο ρίξτε μία ματιά στο link σας. Δουλεύει έτσι γύρω στις 2-3 ημέρες.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Για δείτε το λίγο ρε παιδιά.



```
traceroute to 10.17.131.238 (10.17.131.238), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2)  1.367 ms  1.427 ms  1.306 ms
 2  gw-dgi.ePap.awmn (10.23.26.34)  1.878 ms  1.732 ms  1.595 ms
 3  10.24.64.250 (10.24.64.250)  4.407 ms  4.300 ms  3.681 ms
 4  10.24.68.250 (10.24.68.250)  3.928 ms  3.745 ms  4.394 ms
 5  router1.petros-5.awmn (10.18.225.1)  5.705 ms  5.908 ms  5.912 ms
 6  gw-petros-5.greekalaxan.awmn (10.18.225.57)  9.703 ms  4.056 ms  3.893 ms
 7   (10.17.131.226)  3.812 ms  5.146 ms  6.647 ms
 8   (10.17.131.201)  7.491 ms  7.303 ms  7.149 ms
 9   (10.17.131.238)  2328.488 ms  2331.276 ms  2334.675 ms
```

----------


## anman

> Για δείτε το λίγο ρε παιδιά.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> traceroute to 10.17.131.238 (10.17.131.238), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
>  1  router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2)  1.367 ms  1.427 ms  1.306 ms
>  2  gw-dgi.ePap.awmn (10.23.26.34)  1.878 ms  1.732 ms  1.595 ms
>  3  10.24.64.250 (10.24.64.250)  4.407 ms  4.300 ms  3.681 ms
> ...


Done!!!!!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
traceroute to 10.2.114.253 (10.2.114.253), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2)  1.067 ms  1.209 ms  1.050 ms
 2  gw-dgi.ePap.awmn (10.23.26.34)  1.656 ms  1.578 ms  1.474 ms
 3  10.24.64.250 (10.24.64.250)  1.369 ms  1.234 ms  1.088 ms
 4  10.24.68.250 (10.24.68.250)  1.003 ms  0.856 ms  0.675 ms
 5  router1.petros-5.awmn (10.18.225.1)  0.529 ms  0.383 ms  0.213 ms
 6  gw-petros-5.greekalaxan.awmn (10.18.225.57)  0.879 ms  9.549 ms  9.517 ms
 7   (10.17.131.226)  725.370 ms  725.410 ms  725.141 ms
 8   (10.17.131.201)  725.126 ms  709.340 ms  708.972 ms
 9   (10.17.131.238)  1117.319 ms  1116.919 ms  1116.904 ms
10  gw-danimoth.tzortzis.awmn (10.2.114.253)  1117.154 ms  1117.115 ms  1116.921 ms
```

Μία πο τα ίδια....  ::

----------


## anman

> ```
> traceroute to 10.2.114.253 (10.2.114.253), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
>  1  router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2)  1.067 ms  1.209 ms  1.050 ms
>  2  gw-dgi.ePap.awmn (10.23.26.34)  1.656 ms  1.578 ms  1.474 ms
>  3  10.24.64.250 (10.24.64.250)  1.369 ms  1.234 ms  1.088 ms
>  4  10.24.68.250 (10.24.68.250)  1.003 ms  0.856 ms  0.675 ms
>  5  router1.petros-5.awmn (10.18.225.1)  0.529 ms  0.383 ms  0.213 ms
>  6  gw-petros-5.greekalaxan.awmn (10.18.225.57)  0.879 ms  9.549 ms  9.517 ms
>  7   (10.17.131.226)  725.370 ms  725.410 ms  725.141 ms
> ...


Το λινκ anman-danimoth βγήκε εκτός προς το παρόν. Θα το ελέγξω αυριο πρωί.....

----------


## mojiro

> traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 gw-peggyzina.mojiro.awmn (10.86.87.130) 1.878 ms 1.796 ms 1.585 ms
> 2 gw-mojiro.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.109) 1.748 ms 1.691 ms 1.537 ms
> 3 gw-xrisoula.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.41) 10.929 ms 2.523 ms 4.978 ms
> 4 gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.21) 6.890 ms 5.622 ms 3.177 ms
> * 5 gw-sw1jra.mew.awmn (10.32.54.1 298.880 ms 104.276 ms 14.532 ms*
> 6 gw-mew.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.165) 85.524 ms 45.149 ms 52.141 ms
> 7 hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13) 115.181 ms 69.356 ms 29.182 ms

----------


## ysam

dns?

anycast something..

----------


## mojiro

> traceroute to p4.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.4), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 gw-peggyzina.mojiro.awmn (10.86.87.130) 1.339 ms 1.005 ms 0.884 ms
> 2 gw-mojiro.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.109) 1.685 ms 1.517 ms 1.459 ms
> 3 gw-xrisoula.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.41) 7.175 ms 8.777 ms 6.748 ms
> 4 gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.21) 11.579 ms 22.531 ms 19.564 ms
> 5 10.17.131.241 (10.17.131.241) 27.606 ms 40.864 ms 44.387 ms
> 6 10.17.131.202 (10.17.131.202) 44.886 ms 29.018 ms 32.394 ms
> * 7 gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.233) 494.695 ms 383.696 ms 313.868 ms*
> 8 alx1.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.253) 284.313 ms 259.520 ms 211.977 ms
> ...

----------


## spirosco

Εγινε αλλαγη καναλιου στο anman-spirosco. Για check τωρα  ::

----------


## geosid

> Εγινε αλλαγη καναλιου στο anman-spirosco. Για check τωρα


τη βαλατε ? mega? ant1?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Εγινε αλλαγη καναλιου στο anman-spirosco. Για check τωρα 
> 
> 
> τη βαλατε ? mega? ant1?


Αυτά είναι ξεπερασμένα. Εβαλαν DIGEA.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
Tracing route to panthera.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dgi.ePap.awmn [10.23.26.34]
  3     4 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.24.64.250
  4     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  10.24.68.250
  5    22 ms     5 ms     5 ms  router2.petros-5.awmn [10.18.225.12]
  6     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  10.84.67.101
  7  1773 ms   498 ms   914 ms  10.2.234.85
  8    16 ms   160 ms   408 ms  10.2.234.66
  9   742 ms   207 ms   606 ms  10.2.234.97
 10    61 ms    38 ms    88 ms  10.42.87.241
 11   394 ms   624 ms   209 ms  ZEUS [10.2.32.97]
 12  1279 ms   398 ms   219 ms  panthera.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## JB172

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.22.11.1
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.22.11.206
  3    23 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-metalab.gvaf.awmn [10.2.38.35]
  4    12 ms    28 ms    70 ms  gw-gvaf.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.217]
  5   658 ms   655 ms   635 ms  gw-katsaros.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.161]
  6   632 ms   656 ms   580 ms  hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## mojiro

> traceroute to 10.0.0.5 (10.0.0.5), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 gw-peggyzina.mojiro.awmn (10.86.87.130) 1.271 ms 1.266 ms 1.532 ms
> 2 gw-mojiro.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.109) 2.707 ms 1.538 ms 1.463 ms
> 3 gw-xrisoula.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.41) 2.339 ms 8.539 ms 1.937 ms
> 4 gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.21) 2.172 ms 2.671 ms 3.303 ms
> 5 gw-sw1jra.anman.awmn (10.17.131.241) 3.035 ms 3.218 ms 2.993 ms
> 6 router2.anman.awmn (10.17.131.202) 3.762 ms 3.344 ms 3.384 ms
> 7 gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.233) 3.877 ms 3.666 ms 3.601 ms
> 8 gw-spirosco.rb2.7bpm.awmn (10.17.119.222) 4.019 ms 3.985 ms 5.863 ms
> ...

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.662 ms 0.655 ms 0.656 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.noolis.awmn (10.2.234.81) 2.412 ms 2.415 ms 2.419 ms
3 10.2.234.65 (10.2.234.65) 2.934 ms 2.937 ms 2.940 ms
4 10.2.132.245 (10.2.132.245) 3.879 ms 3.883 ms 3.886 ms
5 10.2.132.238 (10.2.132.23 ::  221.409 ms 221.414 ms 221.417 ms
6 gw-miketzav.panxan.awmn (10.26.156.97) 221.716 ms 219.730 ms 219.723 ms
7 gw-panxan.kosaek.awmn (10.26.166.61) 269.532 ms 268.221 ms 268.219 ms
8 * * *
9 * gw-neogoudi.godim.awmn (10.26.146.33) 289.348 ms 289.345 ms
10 gw-godim.ymdim.awmn (10.46.76.33) 289.346 ms 289.346 ms 289.347 ms
11 gw-ymdim.dimis7.awmn (10.46.76.3 ::  289.346 ms 289.348 ms 289.349 ms
12 gw-dimis7.netsailor2.awmn (10.71.94.65) 319.725 ms 319.722 ms *
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1) 121.185 ms 121.182 ms 121.184 ms

Πάντως φτάνω τώρα δεν μπορώ να πω!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.0.0.5 (10.0.0.5), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.647 ms 0.627 ms 0.623 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.myth.awmn (10.17.153.121) 1.666 ms 1.669 ms 1.664 ms
3 gw-myth.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.249) 56.987 ms 56.982 ms 56.982 ms
4 gw-djbill.senius.awmn (10.2.173.105) 60.502 ms 60.521 ms 61.219 ms
5 10.2.158.253 (10.2.158.253) 62.214 ms 62.213 ms 62.234 ms
6 gw-badge.ithaca-1.awmn (10.2.164.233) 73.593 ms 71.359 ms 71.359 ms
7 10.44.195.249 (10.44.195.249) 62.915 ms 61.232 ms 61.859 ms
8 10.2.158.246 (10.2.158.246) 61.858 ms 5.207 ms 6.330 ms
9 10.2.158.253 (10.2.158.253) 7.121 ms * *
10 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 3003.968 ms !H 3003.985 ms !H 3003.986 ms !H

το 10.0.0.5 τι είναι mojiro ?

----------


## JB172

traceroute to www.awmn


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                              10.22.11.1 -    0 |   64 |   64 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                            10.22.11.206 -    0 |   64 |   64 |    0 |    1 |   31 |    0 |
|             gw1-alexa-raditz.alexa.awmn -    0 |   64 |   64 |    0 |    4 |  187 |   16 |
|                    gw-alexa.ozonet.awmn -    0 |   64 |   64 |    0 |    5 |   63 |    0 |
|                      rt220a.ozonet.awmn -    2 |   64 |   63 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                 gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn -    0 |   64 |   64 |    0 |    4 |   32 |   16 |
|                    wrap-3.katsaros.awmn -    0 |   63 |   63 |    0 |    4 |   32 |   16 |
|                   gw-katsaros.vlsi.awmn -    7 |   63 |   59 |   63 |  267 |  531 |  219 |
|                             hermes.awmn -    5 |   63 |   60 |   78 |  264 |  469 |  141 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|

   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

Μίλτο για δες τι παίζει. Είναι συχνό το φαινόμενο. Μήπως δεν αντέχει ο router;

----------


## mojiro

> traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 gw-peggyzina.mojiro.awmn (10.86.87.130) 1.408 ms 1.018 ms 0.938 ms
> 2 gw-mojiro.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.109) 1.636 ms 1.588 ms 1.919 ms
> 3 gw-xrisoula.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.41) 1.918 ms 2.100 ms 2.024 ms
> 4 gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.21) 8.702 ms 2.465 ms 4.523 ms
> 5 gw-sw1jra.anman.awmn (10.17.131.241) 2.580 ms 2.957 ms 2.861 ms
> 6 router1.anman.awmn (10.17.131.201) 3.815 ms 3.436 ms 2.926 ms
> 7 gw-anman.senius.awmn (10.2.173.101) 3.713 ms 17.289 ms 4.345 ms
> * 8 gw-senius.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.149) 175.762 ms 37.925 ms 20.538 ms*
> 9 hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13) 82.996 ms 5.567 ms 33.408 ms

----------


## ysam

Λοιπόν τα λινκς senius-top και katsaros_m-top είναι down για τους ακόλουθους λόγους. 

1> Katsaros : -80 και 0%ccq
2> senius : Ακόμα και με default TX ccq 13% και το bandwidth δεν πάει πάνω από 3Μbps. 

Παρακαλούνται οι κάτοχοι να φτιάξουν τα links τους.

----------


## senius

> Λοιπόν τα λινκς senius-top είναι down για τους ακόλουθους λόγους. 
> 
> 2> senius : Ακόμα και με default TX ccq 13% και το bandwidth δεν πάει πάνω από 3Μbps. 
> 
> Παρακαλούνται οι κάτοχοι να φτιάξουν τα links τους.


Απο μεριάς Top υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην CM9 (έχει πρόβλημα στην λήψη, με το που κάνει reboot το mikrotik, στρώνει) με το λινκ senius. Το διαπιστώσαμε πριν δυόμιση βδομάδες, που επισκεφτήκαμε τον Top.
Εχουμε πάρει νέα CM9, για αντικατάσταση της, και προληπτικά θα αντικατασταθεί και το feeder.
Περιμένω να βρει χρόνο ο Σίμος.
Πάντως τα περισσότερα feeder που είδα εκεί, τα έχουν πάρει γενικώς.  ::  
Για βάλτε κανένα χεράκι, να τα μαζέψουμε..

----------


## ysam

Εγώ βλέπω πρόβλημα στο transmit πάντως.

----------


## senius

> Εγώ βλέπω πρόβλημα στο transmit πάντως.


Με κλειστό το λινκ και από μεριάς μου?

Σε αναμονή αλλαγής κάρτας και feeder στον Top, μόλις βρεθεί χρόνος να βρεθώ με τον Σίμο εκεί.

----------


## ysam

Εγώ το έκλεισα. Πριν το κλείσω είδα το πρόβλημα στο tx.

Anyway Down μέχρι νεοτέρας.

----------


## Nikiforos

Να ενημερώσω ότι τελικά τα προβλήματα που είχα αναφέρει στην δρομολόγηση προς το εξοχικό μου οφείλονταν σε κόλλημα στο routing του RB 411 του 7bpm-2 στον Μαραθώνα το οποίο μετά από reboot που έκανα έφτιαξε και βγαίνει πλέον μια χαρά! είδα στα logs διακοπές ρεύματος μάλλον γιαυτό και κόλλησε. Πάντως ο DAIT ακόμα δεν παίζει.

----------


## StApostol

Κάτι παίζει με τον 7bmp ή εκεί τριγύρω:


```
~$ traceroute 10.19.180.5
traceroute to 10.19.180.5 (10.19.180.5), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  core.entreri.awmn (10.19.171.1)  0.226 ms  0.235 ms  0.247 ms
 2  gw-entreri.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.65)  2.518 ms  2.507 ms  2.497 ms
 3  gw-yorgos.john70.awmn (10.26.154.70)  4.241 ms  4.231 ms  4.218 ms
 4  gw-john70.winner.awmn (10.2.12.145)  5.011 ms  4.977 ms  4.977 ms
 5  10.2.13.201 (10.2.13.201)  6.383 ms  6.360 ms  6.357 ms
 6  10.2.13.165 (10.2.13.165)  8.672 ms  18.802 ms  18.768 ms
 7  gw-bliz.7bpm.awmn (10.19.180.234)  47.149 ms * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
...
29  * * *
30  * * *
```

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Λοιπόν τα λινκς senius-top είναι down για τους ακόλουθους λόγους. 
> 
> 2> senius : Ακόμα και με default TX ccq 13% και το bandwidth δεν πάει πάνω από 3Μbps. 
> 
> Παρακαλούνται οι κάτοχοι να φτιάξουν τα links τους.
> 
> 
> ...


Μας εχεις ζαλίσει τα @@ με τα feeders, και εσύ έχεις κάνει κάτι φοβερά τραγικό....

*Ξέρεις ότι έχει πρόβλημα η κάρτα, και το έχεις αφήσει να παίζει* ?!?!?!?!??!?!

Θα μας τρελάνεις τελείως ?!!?!?!?!?!?!?

----------


## senius

Λες ?

Εγώ είμαι η τελευταία επιλογή.
H cm9 είναι εκεί, εδώ και 2,5 βδομάδες.
Ρωτήστε να μάθετε.
Εχει όλη η ηγεσία πρόσβαση στο μπρίκι μου, δεν το άφηνα εγώ να δουλεύει, μια χαρά δούλευε μέχρι χθες βράδυ.
Απλά πρέπει όλοι να βάλουμε το χεράκι μας στον Top, ώστε να φτιαχτούν όλα άριστα.
Εχω αναφέρει πιο πάνω τι θα κάνουμε, θα γίνουν όλα σωστά από μεριάς λινκ senius-top, αλλά ακόμα ... θα εκκρεμούν να δουλέψουν και πολλά άλλα λινκ σωστά στον Top.
Θέλει χέρια και *νέο εξοπλισμό σε feeder, λαστιχοταινίες, βισματα*.

Επειδή γεμίσαμε ίσως άσχετα στο παρών thread περί TOP, ας μεταφέρουν οι mod κάπου τα τελευταία ποστ, είναι χρήσιμα μεν, αλλά όχι σε αυτή την ενότητα.

Ευχαριστώ.
Κώστας

----------


## ysam

Ok φίλοι και φίλες..  ::  

Περί λινκ top-senius ο λόγος.

Αλλάχτηκε η περιβόητη cm9 αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. 
με τχ στο 1 έχουμε -70/-72. Το ccq του receive όταν ανεβαίνει το λινκ είναι στα 100 και του transmit στα 80-85. Όταν όμως ανεβάζει τραφικο το ccq του transmit πάει στα 55-65 και πέφτει ακόμα και το λινκ και ξανά ανεβαίνει. 

Το λινκ θα παραμείνει down μέχρι να βρει η απέναντι μεριά τι παίζει.

----------


## yorgos

```
 tracepath 10.2.19.1
 1:  yorgos_desk.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.2)                  0.159ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.1)                       0.710ms 
 1:  router.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.1)                       0.616ms 
 2:  gw-yorgos.john70.awmn (10.26.154.70)                   5.813ms 
 3:  10.2.15.218 (10.2.15.218)                              2.723ms 
 4:  10.31.184.226 (10.31.184.226)                        137.491ms 
 5:  10.31.176.246 (10.31.176.246)                        130.247ms 
 6:  10.2.79.242 (10.2.79.242)                            190.808ms asymm  7 
 7:  10.2.79.241 (10.2.79.241)                             84.291ms asymm  6 
 8:  gw1-alexa-raditz.alexa.awmn (10.2.79.225)            255.897ms asymm  6 
 9:  gw-alexa.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.233)                   158.130ms asymm  7 
10:  orion.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.1)                         41.849ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 10 back 57
```



```
                           My traceroute  [v0.72]
traveller (0.0.0.0)                                    Tue Nov  3 00:22:23 2009
Keys:  Help   Display mode   Restart statistics   Order of fields   quit
                                       Packets               Pings
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. 10.26.154.1                       0.0%    63    0.4   0.6   0.3  10.7   1.3
 2. 10.26.154.70                      0.0%    63    2.9   4.3   0.7  34.6   6.0
 3. 10.2.15.218                       0.0%    63    6.0   7.6   1.4  31.6   7.4
 4. 10.31.184.226                     0.0%    62    6.8 101.0   2.2 825.2 147.2
 5. 10.31.176.246                     0.0%    62   27.2 1394.   2.1 80339 10191
 6. 10.2.79.242                       0.0%    62    3.7 1397.   3.7 80239 10178
 7. 10.2.79.241                       0.0%    62    6.3 104.3   3.6 570.8 122.5
 8. 10.2.79.225                       0.0%    62  389.5 1370.   4.2 80034 10154
 9. 10.2.19.233                       1.6%    62  286.2  76.3   4.2 414.5 100.0
10. 10.2.19.1                         3.2%    62  193.1 104.6   8.1 334.5  85.8
```

  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Tracing route to server.godim.awmn [10.26.146.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-dgi.ePap.awmn [10.23.26.34]
3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.24.64.237
4 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.2.225.44
5 4 ms 3 ms 4 ms 10.2.225.36
6 4 ms 3 ms 4 ms gw-gvaf.john70.awmn [10.2.21.185]
7 8 ms 23 ms 9 ms gw-john70.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.73]
8 663 ms 2093 ms 1094 ms 10.17.131.238
9 480 ms 2999 ms 2166 ms gw-danimoth.tzortzis.awmn [10.2.114.253]
10 585 ms 358 ms 672 ms 10.2.114.34
11 1417 ms 830 ms 1557 ms 10.26.163.60
12 1107 ms 1347 ms 2037 ms 10.26.163.57
13 171 ms 2394 ms 1804 ms 10.26.163.49
14 1528 ms 1392 ms 493 ms gw-ymdim.godim.awmn [10.46.76.34]
15 1137 ms 3364 ms 3568 ms server.godim.awmn [10.26.146.1]

Trace complete.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Έχουμε χάσει το δίκτυο σήμερα, εδώ στα χαμηλά.
Γιά δείτε το οι κύριοι υπεύθυνοι....

ns:~# traceroute wind.awmn
traceroute to wind.awmn (10.19.143.12), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2) 1.727 ms 1.684 ms 1.678 ms
2 gw-dgi.ePap.awmn (10.23.26.34) 2.864 ms 2.865 ms 2.853 ms
3 10.24.64.237 (10.24.64.237) 4.848 ms 4.848 ms 4.835 ms
4 * * *
5 * * *
6 * * *

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Tracing route to server.godim.awmn [10.26.146.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-dgi.ePap.awmn [10.23.26.34]
3 1 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.24.64.237
4 5 ms 5 ms 8 ms 10.2.225.44
5 6 ms 4 ms 5 ms 10.2.225.36
6 8 ms 9 ms 8 ms gw-gvaf.john70.awmn [10.2.21.185]
7 6 ms 6 ms 6 ms gw-john70.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.73]
8 1319 ms 1227 ms 1266 ms r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.247]
9 1701 ms 1098 ms 1218 ms gw-danimoth.tzortzis.awmn [10.2.114.253]
10 1158 ms 820 ms 1145 ms 10.2.114.34
11 828 ms 794 ms 636 ms bullet51.neo.awmn [10.26.163.60]
12 * 778 ms 878 ms gw-tzortzis.neogoudi.awmn [10.26.163.57]
13 881 ms 1617 ms * 10.26.163.107
14 878 ms 1312 ms 796 ms gw-neogoudi.godim.awmn [10.26.146.33]
15 940 ms 1098 ms 996 ms server.godim.awmn [10.26.146.1]

Trace complete.

----------


## Philip

[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.26.146.1
traceroute to 10.26.146.1 (10.26.146.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2) 0.472 ms 0.264 ms 0.204 ms
2 gw-philip.vagpol.awmn (10.17.121.162) 1.014 ms 0.597 ms 1.073 ms
3 gw-vagpol.ianeira.awmn (10.23.47.34) 2.402 ms 1.287 ms 1.254 ms
4 gw-ianeira.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.53) 19.368 ms 1.983 ms 1.405 ms
5 gw-rb433ahb.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.33) 2.124 ms 14.613 ms 19.166 ms
6 10.23.28.50 (10.23.28.50) 3.870 ms 2.907 ms 2.618 ms
7 gw-ymdim.godim.awmn (10.46.76.34) 3.705 ms 4.510 ms 4.247 ms
8 server.godim.awmn (10.26.146.1) 3.628 ms 3.495 ms 3.263 ms

*---Philip---*

----------


## manoskol

Ρε παιδες marius και vaggos13 ή φτιαχτε το, ή κοφτε το, ή βαλτε traffic shapping ελεος πια....

Tracing route to ns.jchr.awmn [10.14.148.90]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.talisman.awmn [10.3.8.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-talisman.kaiser.awmn [10.3.8.66]
3 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-kaiser.vanggelis2.awmn [10.2.190.33]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms ZEUS [10.2.32.129]
5 254 ms 590 ms 515 ms 10.2.32.66
6 289 ms 251 ms 82 ms router2.marius.awmn [10.34.65.2]
7 245 ms 125 ms 212 ms gw-marius.rf.awmn [10.34.65.246]
8 60 ms 72 ms 77 ms gw-RF.jchr.awmn [10.14.148.227]
9 158 ms 161 ms 326 ms ns.jchr.awmn [10.14.148.90]

Trace complete.

----------


## manoskol

Tracing route to ns.jchr.awmn [10.14.148.90]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.talisman.awmn [10.3.8.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-talisman.kaiser.awmn [10.3.8.66]
3 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-kaiser.vanggelis2.awmn [10.2.190.33]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms ZEUS [10.2.32.129]
5 32 ms 36 ms 69 ms 10.2.32.66
6 70 ms 39 ms 35 ms router2.marius.awmn [10.34.65.2]
7 39 ms 64 ms 51 ms gw-marius.rf.awmn [10.34.65.246]
8 17 ms 14 ms 14 ms gw-RF.jchr.awmn [10.14.148.227]
9 46 ms 44 ms 58 ms ns.jchr.awmn [10.14.148.90]

Trace complete.
ευχαριστω marius για την αμεση ανταποκριση και το tf

----------


## marius

Εγω ευχαριστω Μανο.Να'σαι Καλα

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

traceroute to 10.2.114.34 (10.2.114.34), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2) 1.100 ms 1.071 ms 1.045 ms
2 gw-dgi.dks.awmn (10.23.26.3 ::  1.869 ms 2.156 ms 2.234 ms
3 gw-dks.papashark.awmn (10.24.85.34) 3.288 ms 3.887 ms 3.995 ms
4 (10.80.195.210) 28.107 ms 28.209 ms 28.346 ms
5 (10.80.189.9 ::  28.559 ms 28.671 ms 28.777 ms
6 gw-matsulas.anka.awmn (10.87.197.146) 28.972 ms 26.802 ms 27.068 ms
7 gw-anka.danimoth.awmn (10.87.197.161) 27.215 ms 26.742 ms 26.831 ms
8 r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn (10.41.229.247) 1763.850 ms 1763.464 ms 1763.574 ms
9 gw-danimoth.tzortzis.awmn (10.2.114.253) 1784.069 ms 1754.513 ms 1747.296 ms
10 10.2.114.34 (10.2.114.34) 1766.864 ms 1766.903 ms 1767.013 ms

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
Tracing route to gw-danimoth.tzortzis.awmn [10.2.114.253]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dgi.dks.awmn [10.23.26.38]
  3     6 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-dks.papashark.awmn [10.24.85.34]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     3 ms  10.80.195.210
  5    20 ms    11 ms     3 ms  10.80.189.98
  6     5 ms    37 ms     5 ms  gw-matsulas.anka.awmn [10.87.197.146]
  7     5 ms     4 ms     9 ms  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn [10.87.197.161]
  8    73 ms   843 ms   535 ms  r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.247]
  9  1674 ms  1920 ms  2804 ms  gw-danimoth.tzortzis.awmn [10.2.114.253]

Trace complete.
```

Τι γίνετε απο εκεί συνέχεια ρε παίδες και έχει τόσο laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag ?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
Tracing route to r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.247]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dgi.dks.awmn [10.23.26.38]
  3     4 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dks.papashark.awmn [10.24.85.34]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.80.195.210
  5    20 ms     2 ms     3 ms  10.80.189.98
  6     7 ms     7 ms     3 ms  gw-matsulas.anka.awmn [10.87.197.146]
  7     6 ms     3 ms     5 ms  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn [10.87.197.161]
  8  2297 ms  2492 ms  3112 ms  r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.247]

Trace complete.
```

Ρε παίδες απο χτες έτσι είναι, δεν το βλέπει κανείς ;
Έχουμε πεί ότι δεν παίζει καλά, το κατεβάζουμε προσωρινά μέχρι να το φτιάξουμε !

----------


## Danimoth

Εεεεεεεεεεεεεεμ, έχεις ακόμα το πρόβλημα?
Δεν μπορώ να κάνω pinpoint πιο είναι το προβληματικό λινκ, τα χαρακτηριστικά που δείχνει το ΜΤ είναι πολύ καλά και δε θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει αυτό.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Προφανώς όταν το είδες είχε φτιάξει. 
Φτάνω καλά από χτες βράδυ αλλά έπαιζε χάλια2 μέρες πριν.
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων πάντως.  :: 
Keep walking wireless...  ::

----------


## devilman

tracert www.leechers.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.leechers.awmn [10.3.41.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.28.5.1
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.27.234.25
3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.27.234.20
4 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.27.234.18
5 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.22.0.237
6 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.22.0.210
7 3 ms 2 ms 3 ms 10.22.0.222
8 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.25.177.97
9 * 292 ms 148 ms 10.25.177.110
10 * 127 ms * 10.38.126.110
11 269 ms 186 ms 244 ms 10.26.36.249
12 * 186 ms 259 ms 10.26.36.242
13 * 236 ms 171 ms 10.67.5.254
14 290 ms 181 ms 224 ms 10.77.230.254
15 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
16 193 ms 263 ms 267 ms 10.79.170.254
17 * 406 ms 385 ms 10.3.41.1

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## nOiz

Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.3.41.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.27.231.16
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.apollo.awmn [10.27.231.1]
3 17 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-apollo.styx.awmn [10.25.177.97]
4 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-styx.convict.awmn [10.25.177.126]
5 4 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-convict.commando.awmn [10.46.78.130]
6 9 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.38.126.101
7 5 ms 4 ms 29 ms 10.38.126.110
8 7 ms 5 ms 6 ms 10.26.36.249
9 * * 1241 ms 10.77.230.254
10 639 ms 2597 ms 1446 ms 10.78.120.254
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 345 ms 641 ms 695 ms 10.3.41.1

Trace complete.


Τι γίνεται μωρέ, σταματήστε το κάρβουνο! Όχι άλλο κάρβουνοοο

----------


## ice

Ημαρτον παιδες!!!!!

C:\Users\Ice>tracert www.leechers.awmn

Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.3.41.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.ice.awmn [10.27.227.1]
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-ice.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.241]
3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms wrap-1.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.5]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms wrap-3.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.25]
5 2 ms 3 ms 11 ms gw-katsaros.gvaf.awmn [10.2.44.222]
6 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.225.37
7 8 ms 8 ms 5 ms 10.2.225.45
8 5 ms 7 ms 13 ms rb-433-1-out.mary.awmn [10.13.250.68]
9 5 ms 6 ms 4 ms gw-mary.philip.awmn [10.17.121.105]
10 11 ms 7 ms 6 ms gw-philip.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
11 17 ms 6 ms 6 ms gw-b52.hook.awmn [10.42.44.209]
12 8 ms 14 ms 8 ms 10.84.230.249
13 * 1005 ms 943 ms 10.26.36.249
14 11 ms 1380 ms 1158 ms 10.26.36.242
15 * * 8 ms 10.67.5.254
16 * 1907 ms 1546 ms 10.77.230.254
17 1997 ms 2971 ms 1744 ms 10.78.120.254
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 1878 ms 1695 ms 1771 ms 10.3.41.1

----------


## ice

A καλα κρασια . Βαλτε quaga ορε και ρυθμιστε και λιγο σωστα τα DNS 

C:\Users\Ice>tracert 10.27.252.1

Tracing route to 10.27.252.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.ice.awmn [10.27.227.1]
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-ice.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.241]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms wrap-1.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.5]
4 1 ms 1 ms 3 ms wrap-3.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.25]
5 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-katsaros.gvaf.awmn [10.2.44.222]
6 7 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.2.225.37
7 7 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.225.45
8 4 ms 3 ms 4 ms 10.15.169.102
9 13 ms 4 ms 6 ms 10.17.131.221
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * 87 ms gw-klarabel.artist.awmn [10.30.56.38]
15 106 ms 144 ms 202 ms gw-tholos.badge.awmn [10.2.92.130]
16 160 ms 160 ms 434 ms gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.137]
17 * 296 ms 135 ms 10.42.60.49
18 * 9 ms 20 ms gw-koni.kinglyr.awmn [10.80.210.253]
19 17 ms 17 ms 45 ms gw-petros.virtual2.awmn [10.80.239.245]
20 47 ms 39 ms 39 ms 10.24.68.250
21 83 ms 194 ms 45 ms 10.38.135.41
22 ^C
C:\Users\Ice>

----------


## B52

debian:/etc/asterisk# traceroute 10.42.35.1
traceroute to 10.42.35.1 (10.42.35.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 tellas.b52.awmn (10.42.44.30) 0.409 ms 0.430 ms 0.545 ms
2 mtik.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20) 0.809 ms 0.798 ms 1.414 ms
3 gw-b52.dataclub.awmn (10.42.44.242) 3.626 ms 3.619 ms 3.604 ms
4 gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.44.126) 12.897 ms 12.885 ms 13.224 ms
5 gw-openhaimer.tireas.awmn (10.42.60.37) 1896.027 ms 1896.019 ms 1896.005 ms
6 gw-tireas.gas.awmn (10.42.58.250) 1895.996 ms 1894.096 ms 1893.332 ms
7 10.42.35.1 (10.42.35.1) 1893.298 ms 1893.275 ms 1893.326 ms

----------


## sokratisg

Ωρέ παλικάρια, νταξ το καταλαβαίνω κάποιες φορές να κολλάνε κάποιες διαδρομες αλλά
αυτό το ριμάδι το DNS γιατί δεν το κοιτάζει κανείς πλέον?

Έχουμε servers που κάνουν της Παναγιάς τα μάτια και τελικά μετά από τόσα χρόνια ούτε τα πιο απλά... Ήμαρτον, αυτό το δίκτυο πραγματικά είναι ώρες ώρες για μούντζες!



```
$ traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  gw-main.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.194 ms  0.183 ms  0.170 ms
 2  gw-zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.250)  0.721 ms  0.711 ms  0.698 ms
 3  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.21)  2.798 ms  2.790 ms  2.778 ms
 4  10.17.131.241 (10.17.131.241)  4.389 ms  4.384 ms  4.373 ms
 5  10.17.131.201 (10.17.131.201)  5.205 ms  5.196 ms  5.297 ms
 6  10.2.173.101 (10.2.173.101)  25.471 ms  24.866 ms  24.851 ms
 7  10.2.173.110 (10.2.173.110)  390.324 ms  389.839 ms  389.827 ms
 8  10.17.122.10 (10.17.122.10)  389.816 ms  388.000 ms  387.983 ms
```

----------


## gamer

> sokratisg
> Ωρέ παλικάρια, νταξ το καταλαβαίνω κάποιες φορές να κολλάνε κάποιες διαδρομες αλλά
> αυτό το ριμάδι το DNS γιατί δεν το κοιτάζει κανείς πλέον?
> 
> Έχουμε servers που κάνουν της Παναγιάς τα μάτια και τελικά μετά από τόσα χρόνια ούτε τα πιο απλά... Ήμαρτον, αυτό το δίκτυο πραγματικά είναι ώρες ώρες για μούντζες!


http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=362...597#post532597
Αν έχεις διαβάσει το άνω Κυριε Σωκράτη, θα ήθελα να πω ότι αρκετοί προσπάθησαν κι έφεραν αποτέλεσμα εκ των καιρικών συνθηκών και αναπαύονται μια χαρά.
Θα μπορούσαμε κύριε να προσπαθήσουμε όλοι μαζί να βοηθήσουμε και να φέρουμε το άριστο αποτέλεσμα στον πύργο του Τοπ για να μην ποστάρουμε τέτοια αποτελέσματα των DNS άλλη φορά.
Στην διάθεση σας, μέσω του jntou.
Φιλικά

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ωρέ παλικάρια, νταξ το καταλαβαίνω κάποιες φορές να κολλάνε κάποιες διαδρομες αλλά
> αυτό το ριμάδι το DNS γιατί δεν το κοιτάζει κανείς πλέον?


 Aυτο λέω και εγώ. Για δες το. Γιατί δεν σου παίζει σωστά? Αναγνώρισα κάποια που ξέρω ότι παίζουν. Γενικά όμως ναι ... είναι ένα θέμα.





> Tracing route to srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.1]
> 2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-wolfpack.ovelix.awmn [10.21.128.162]
> 3 6 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-ovelix.panoramix.awmn [10.21.127.145]
> 4 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-panoramix.trackman.awmn [10.21.127.133]
> 5 5 ms 2 ms 3 ms 10.35.161.193
> 6 6 ms 2 ms 4 ms gw-trackman.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.129]
> ...

----------


## gRooV

> Tracing route to srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms rtr1.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.75]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn [10.17.127.91]
> 3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-sw1jra.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.54.22]
> 4 1 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-bacon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.249]
> 5 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-sokratisg.kakalos.awmn [10.32.49.46]
> 6 *2039 ms 3084 ms 3233 ms gw-danimoth.anka.awmn [10.87.197.162]*
> ...


είναι πάνω από 2 μέρες!! δεν το έχει πάρει κανείς χαμπάριιιιιιιιι??

----------


## sokratisg

> http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=362...597#post532597
> Αν έχεις διαβάσει το άνω Κυριε Σωκράτη, θα ήθελα να πω ότι αρκετοί προσπάθησαν κι έφεραν αποτέλεσμα εκ των καιρικών συνθηκών και αναπαύονται μια χαρά.
> Θα μπορούσαμε κύριε να προσπαθήσουμε όλοι μαζί να βοηθήσουμε και να φέρουμε το άριστο αποτέλεσμα στον πύργο του Τοπ για να μην ποστάρουμε τέτοια αποτελέσματα των DNS άλλη φορά.
> Στην διάθεση σας, μέσω του jntou.
> Φιλικά


Με δουλεύεις?
Ο δικός μου προβληματισμός ήταν στο κομμάτι της ελλειπέστατης ενημέρωσης των dns zones.

Το κομμάτι καθυστέρησης βγήκε εκ παραδρομής, αν και πολύ σωστά το σχολίασες.
Άντε να βοηθήσουμε όλοι μαζί για να καθαρίσει τα καπάκια των feeders του ο κόμβος TOP...  ::

----------


## anka

Sorry, Άλλα είχα καιρό να μπω στο forum, μάλλον ήταν κάτι προσωρινό γιατί δεν βλέπω τώρα κάτι από την μεριά μου.

----------


## apollonas

C:\Documents and Settings\apollon>tracert 10.80.241.12

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ts.marios.awmn [10.80.241.12]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.apollonas.awmn [10.34.66.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.34.66.230
3 18 ms 2 ms 1 ms router.schia.awmn [10.34.68.1]
4 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms 10.42.90.254
5 143 ms 149 ms 204 ms 10.2.164.213
6 440 ms 535 ms 768 ms gw-ithaca-1.pantak.awmn [10.2.164.250]
7 392 ms 542 ms 369 ms 10.38.135.38
8 631 ms 459 ms 377 ms 10.80.195.203
9 553 ms 511 ms 644 ms ts.marios.awmn [10.80.241.12]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε. 


Ρίχτε του μια ματιά γιατί έχει πέσει τ'ανάσκελα!  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| core.entreri.awmn - 0 | 567 | 567 | 0 | 1 | 203 | 0 |
| gw-entreri.yorgos.awmn - 0 | 567 | 567 | 0 | 5 | 62 | 0 |
| gw-yorgos.aivanet.awmn - 0 | 567 | 567 | 0 | 7 | 109 | 32 |
| gw-aivanet.geomanous.awmn - 0 | 567 | 567 | 0 | 8 | 94 | 0 |
| mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn - 0 | 567 | 567 | 0 | 10 | 203 | 0 |
| gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn - 0 | 567 | 567 | 0 | 10 | 94 | 0 |
|  gw.megathirios.top.awmn - 12 | 567 | 504 | 0 | 465 | 21141 | 187 |
| knosos.vlsi.awmn - 12 | 567 | 504 | 0 | 527 | 21094 | 109 |
| gw-top.petros-5.awmn - 11 | 567 | 506 | 0 | 691 | 21953 | 63 |
| router1.petros-5.awmn - 12 | 567 | 504 | 0 | 717 | 21890 | 31 |
| gw-petros.jollyroger.awmn - 11 | 566 | 508 | 0 | 682 | 21828 | 79 |
| 10.26.36.249 - 13 | 566 | 497 | 0 | 634 | 21750 | 15 |
| 10.26.36.242 - 13 | 566 | 498 | 0 | 656 | 21703 | 359 |
| 10.67.5.254 - 13 | 566 | 493 | 0 | 598 | 21625 | 266 |
| 10.77.230.254 - 13 | 566 | 498 | 0 | 640 | 21563 | 187 |
| 10.78.120.254 - 13 | 566 | 496 | 0 | 612 | 21500 | 94 |
| 10.79.170.254 - 13 | 566 | 496 | 0 | 597 | 21422 | 31 |
| 10.3.41.1 - 13 | 566 | 496 | 0 | 600 | 21375 | 0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir ( [email protected] )


Απάλευτο  ::

----------


## devilman

tracert 10.22.11.1

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.28.5.1
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.28.5.250
3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.27.236.20
4 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms 10.27.236.18
5 2 ms 2 ms 3 ms 10.22.0.237
6 2 ms 3 ms 2 ms 10.22.0.210
7 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.22.0.222
8 5 ms 3 ms 15 ms 10.25.177.97
9 232 ms 269 ms 131 ms 10.25.177.118
10 175 ms 162 ms 200 ms 10.2.234.85
11 210 ms 46 ms 115 ms 10.2.234.66
12 198 ms 279 ms 195 ms 10.42.69.241
13 68 ms 47 ms 37 ms 10.22.11.1

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

Καπου κάπου δν φτάνει κάν
αν μπορει αυτος που πρεπει να το κοιταξει λιγακι
ευχαριστω

----------


## devilman

[[email protected]] tool> traceroute
address: 10.26.122.1
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.27.234.25 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.28.0.249 3ms 1ms 2ms 
3 10.28.0.254 3ms 2ms 2ms 
4 10.22.14.253 2ms 2ms 2ms 
5 10.22.0.253 4ms 3ms 3ms 
6 10.22.0.230 4ms 17ms 3ms 
7 10.32.49.46 7ms 3ms 41ms 
8 10.87.197.157 25ms 5ms 14ms 
9 10.87.197.161 19ms 27ms 10ms 
10 10.41.229.74 64ms 35ms 20ms 
11 10.26.122.217 38ms 13ms 45ms 
12 10.26.122.181 44ms 55ms 39ms 
13 10.26.122.1 33ms 36ms 58ms 



13 10.26.122.1 33ms 36ms 58ms 
[[email protected]] tool> traceroute
address: 10.26.122.1
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.27.234.25 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.28.0.249 2ms 7ms 2ms 
3 10.28.0.254 2ms 2ms 2ms 
4 10.22.14.253 14ms 12ms 26ms 
5 10.22.0.253 3ms 3ms 2ms 
6 10.22.0.230 4ms 3ms 3ms 
7 10.32.49.46 24ms 5ms 4ms 
8 10.87.197.157 15ms 5ms 5ms 
9 10.87.197.161 6ms 20ms 21ms 
10 10.41.229.74 44ms 48ms 18ms 
11 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
12 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
13 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
14 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
15 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
16 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
17 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
18 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
19 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
20 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
21 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
22 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
23 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
24 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
25 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
26 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
27 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
28 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
29 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
30 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
max-hops reached

μια φτανω μια δεν φτανω μια αλλαζω διαδομη μια δν αλλαζω, μια κολλανε ολα μια τα μισα

ping 10.41.229.161 
590 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss

στην ip 10.87.197.161 φτάνω χωρίς κανένα χαμένο πακέτο απο εκει και κατω όμως...

αν μπορείται παιδια κοιταχτε το
εχει κανα 2-3 μερες

----------


## Danimoth

Well, με μπέρδεψες. 
Καταρχάς η IP 10.41.229.161 δεν υπάρχει, άρα λογικό να έχεις 100% packet loss. Δοκίμασε την IP 10.41.229.253. 

Όσο για το δεύτερο traceroute, υποθέτω ότι εκείνη τη στιγμή το λινκ flapare αλλά το σήμα και τα logs δε δείχνουν κάτι τέτοιο. In nay case, θα το κοιτάζω τις επόμενες ώρες να δω.

----------


## devilman

στην ιπ που μου είπες πάει μια χαρά
734 packets transmitted, 729 packets received, 0% packet loss

το τρακερτ με πάει μεχρι εδώ
10.87.197.161
οπου εχει 100 τις εκατο στα πινγκ
μετά πιο κάτω
στην
10.41.229.74 
150 packets transmitted, 101 packets received, 32% packet loss
ενα τώρα και ενα πριν
358 packets transmitted, 177 packets received, 50% packet loss

μια πάει μια όχι
κ στην επόμενη διαδρομή
10.26.122.217 64
121 packets transmitted, 71 packets received, 41% packet loss

υπόψιν
μπορει να δουλευει κανονικα για 2 λεπτα μετα τιμεουτ και μετα κανονικα παλι για δυο λεπτα
και πάει λέγοντας

----------


## devilman

Αλλο και εδώ

16585 5024 7659 3755 6561 11851 13906 11217 11087 διαδρομη bgp

[email protected]] tool> traceroute
address: 10.22.11.1
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.28.5.250 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.27.236.20 2ms 2ms 2ms 
3 10.27.236.18 2ms 3ms 2ms 
4 10.22.0.237 2ms 2ms 2ms 
5 10.22.0.210 2ms 2ms 2ms 
6 10.22.0.222 3ms 3ms 3ms 
7 10.25.177.97 4ms 4ms 3ms 
8 10.25.177.118 4ms 4ms 5ms 
9 10.2.234.85 23ms 6ms 64ms 
10 10.2.234.66 79ms 17ms 39ms 
11 10.42.69.241 7ms 5ms 55ms 
12 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
13 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
14 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
15 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
16 10.22.11.1 15ms 35ms 25ms 

μια με κολλάει στο 10.42.69.241 μια στο 10.25.177.97
πρόβλημα και εδώ ούτε στον dns 10.22.11.50 δεν φτάνω,αρα σκεφτείτε μια μπαίνω στις σελίδες μια όχι

----------


## JB172

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 10.22.11.50 use-dns=yes
ADDRESS STATUS
1 gw-nikiforos.noolis.awmn 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 gw-noolis.lp17.awmn 1ms 1ms 1ms 
3 gw-lp17.jb172.awmn 3ms 2ms 3ms 
4 stroumf.jb172.awmn 2ms 2ms 5ms

&

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 10.22.11.50  
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.2.234.81 3ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.42.69.241 2ms 2ms 1ms 
3 10.42.69.245 3ms 3ms 4ms 
4 10.22.11.50 2ms 2ms 3ms

&

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 10.22.11.50 use-dns=yes
ADDRESS STATUS
1 gw-djbill.noisyjohn.awmn 4ms 20ms 1ms 
2 10.2.132.246 1ms 1ms 2ms 
3 10.2.234.66 2ms 2ms 2ms 
4 gw-noolis.lp17.awmn 3ms 2ms 2ms 
5 gw-lp17.jb172.awmn 13ms 3ms 2ms 
6 www.chess.awmn 4ms 3ms 16ms 

&

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 10.22.11.50 
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.2.202.254 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.2.132.246 2ms 1ms 1ms 
3 10.2.234.66 2ms 2ms 2ms 
4 10.42.69.241 2ms 2ms 2ms 
5 10.42.69.245 4ms 4ms 8ms 
6 10.22.11.50 4ms 3ms 4ms

----------


## devilman

tool traceroute 10.28.5.1 use-dns=yes
απο τον jb προς εμένα

1 gw-jb172.amar3.awmn 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 gw-amar3.zabounis.awmn 2ms 2ms 1ms 
3 gw-zabounis.antonisk7.awmn 2ms 2ms 2ms 
4 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
5 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
6 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
7 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout

----------


## devilman

> Well, με μπέρδεψες. 
> Καταρχάς η IP 10.41.229.161 δεν υπάρχει, άρα λογικό να έχεις 100% packet loss. Δοκίμασε την IP 10.41.229.253. 
> 
> Όσο για το δεύτερο traceroute, υποθέτω ότι εκείνη τη στιγμή το λινκ flapare αλλά το σήμα και τα logs δε δείχνουν κάτι τέτοιο. In nay case, θα το κοιτάζω τις επόμενες ώρες να δω.



το κοίταξες?
κατι πρεπει να παίζει κάπου εκεί

----------


## senius

```
C:\Documents and Settings\senius>tracert 10.28.5.1
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.28.5.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-senius.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.229]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  alix-1.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.5]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-ttel.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.233]
  5     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  asus.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.9]
  6     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-katsaros.ice.awmn [10.2.44.246]
  7     3 ms     3 ms     5 ms  gw-ice.styx.awmn [10.25.177.105]
  8    16 ms     8 ms     7 ms  gw-styx.apollo.awmn [10.25.177.98]
  9     5 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-apollo.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.221]
 10     5 ms     8 ms    40 ms  gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.229]
 11     8 ms     6 ms     6 ms  gw.eufonia.suncity.awmn [10.22.0.238]
 12     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  10.27.236.17
 13    56 ms    22 ms    10 ms  10.28.5.1
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|

|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |

|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |

|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|

|                      router.senius.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |

|                     gw-senius.ttel.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |

|                        alix-1.ttel.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |

|                   gw-ttel.katsaros.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |

|                      asus.katsaros.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |

|                    gw-katsaros.ice.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    2 |   16 |   16 |

|                        gw-ice.styx.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    6 |   16 |   15 |

|                     gw-styx.apollo.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    8 |   31 |    0 |

|                  gw-apollo.eufonia.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |   10 |   31 |    0 |

|               gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn -    0 |   17 |   17 |    0 |   20 |   47 |    0 |

|                 gw.eufonia.suncity.awmn -    0 |   17 |   17 |    0 |   24 |   62 |   47 |

|                            10.27.236.17 -    0 |   17 |   17 |   15 |   27 |   47 |   15 |

|                               10.28.5.1 -    0 |   17 |   17 |    0 |   34 |   63 |   47 |

|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|

   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

Δεν φτάνω πάντα με συνεχόμενες δοκιμές 5 λεπτών. Τις περισσότερες όμως φτάνω

----------


## devilman

είδες?
αυτο λέω και εγώ
μια φτάνω μια όχι

devilman.awmn> sh ip bgp 10.2.173.1
16585 5024 7659 4016 10218 7597 7347 3210 10636

οταν δεν φτάνω

[email protected]] tool> traceroute
address: router.senius.awmn
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.28.5.250 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.27.236.20 2ms 2ms 2ms 
3 10.27.236.18 2ms 2ms 2ms 
4 10.22.0.237 2ms 2ms 2ms 
5 10.22.0.230 3ms 3ms 3ms 
6 10.32.49.46 22ms 3ms 3ms 
7 10.87.197.157 5ms 18ms 4ms 
8 10.87.197.150 24ms 6ms 6ms 
9 10.2.33.5 20ms 28ms 19ms 
10 10.17.122.149 10ms 42ms 30ms 
11 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
12 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
13 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
14 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
15 10.2.173.1 timeout 10ms 21ms 




και οταν φτάνω 

[[email protected]] tool> traceroute 10.2.173.1 
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.28.5.250 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.27.236.20 2ms 2ms 2ms 
3 10.27.236.18 2ms 2ms 2ms 
4 10.22.0.237 2ms 2ms 2ms 
5 10.22.0.230 17ms 4ms 3ms 
6 10.32.49.46 5ms 20ms 46ms 
7 10.87.197.157 4ms 21ms 35ms 
8 10.87.197.150 6ms 18ms 5ms 
9 10.2.33.5 5ms 5ms 21ms 
10 10.17.122.149 9ms 24ms 6ms 
11 10.2.173.1 23ms 21ms 21ms

τι μπορώ να κάνω για να διορθωθούν αυτα τα προβλήματα??

----------


## ysam

...υπομονή.

----------


## devilman

υπομονή μπας και το δεί κανεις?

----------


## devilman

τα προλήματα συνεχίζουν αρεά και που..

----------


## devilman

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute www.mp3.awmn use-dns=yes
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.28.5.250 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.27.236.20 3ms 3ms 3ms 
3 10.27.236.18 2ms 2ms 2ms 
4 gw-suncity.eufo 3ms 8ms 2ms 
5 bridge.eufonia. 6ms 5ms 9ms 
6 gw-eufonia.apol 6ms 2ms 3ms 
7 gw-apollo.styx. 9ms 15ms 5ms 
8 gw-styx.erasma. 11ms 12ms 24ms 
9 10.38.126.110 7ms 5ms 7ms 
10 10.24.51.217 14ms 16ms 23ms 
11 10.24.51.214 177ms 401ms 276ms 
12 10.69.61.74 202ms 114ms 174ms 
13 10.69.62.66 380ms 237ms 199ms 
14 www.mp3.awmn 232ms 138ms 561ms

----------


## Themis Ap

Προς www.awmn




|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| core.entreri.awmn - 0 | 28 | 28 | 0 | 1 | 31 | 0 |
| gw-entreri.yorgos.awmn - 0 | 28 | 28 | 0 | 2 | 16 | 0 |
| gw-yorgos.john70.awmn - 0 | 28 | 28 | 0 | 11 | 172 | 16 |
| 10.2.15.218 - 0 | 28 | 28 | 0 | 7 | 63 | 0 |
| 10.31.184.220 - 0 | 28 | 28 | 0 | 30 | 203 | 0 |
| 10.78.232.106 - 8 | 28 | 26 | 0 | 33 | 110 | 15 |
| 10.84.67.102 - 0 | 28 | 28 | 0 | 26 | 125 | 15 |
| router3.petr0s-5.awmn - 0 | 28 | 28 | 0 | 55 | 344 | 62 |
| gw-petros-5.top.awmn - 8 | 28 | 26 | 0 | 31 | 156 | 16 |
| 10.17.122.10 - 4 | 28 | 27 | 0 | 38 | 203 | 78 |
| srv1.awmn - 43 | 28 | 16 | 0 | 19 | 47 | 16 |


Kάποια πακετάκια χάνονται κατά διαστήματα...

----------


## Themis Ap

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| core.entreri.awmn - 0 | 4 | 4 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| gw-entreri.geomanous.awmn - 0 | 4 | 4 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn - 0 | 4 | 4 | 0 | 4 | 16 | 0 |
| rtr.ysam.awmn - 0 | 4 | 4 | 0 | 7 | 16 | 15 |
| Spidy2Ysam.spidy.awmn - 0 | 3 | 3 | 437 | 520 | 578 | 578 |
| spidy2vfx.8271.awmn - 0 | 3 | 3 | 438 | 646 | 906 | 438 |
| server.8271.awmn - 0 | 3 | 3 | 438 | 594 | 844 | 438 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir ( [email protected] )

και ανευ resolve

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| 10.19.171.1 - 0 | 4 | 4 | 0 | 8 | 32 | 0 |
| 10.19.171.42 - 25 | 4 | 3 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| 10.67.173.253 - 0 | 3 | 3 | 0 | 10 | 16 | 0 |
| 10.19.144.237 - 0 | 3 | 3 | 15 | 20 | 31 | 15 |
|  10.29.95.253 - 0 | 3 | 3 | 406 | 427 | 469 | 406 |
| 10.29.88.133 - 0 | 3 | 3 | 406 | 838 | 1500 | 1500 |
| 10.29.88.3 - 34 | 3 | 2 | 609 | 687 | 765 | 609 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir ( [email protected] )

----------


## devilman

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 10.26.166.58 use-dns=yes 
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.28.5.250 2ms 2ms 2ms 
2 gw-geioa.kostasoyk.awmn 3ms 2ms 2ms 
3 10.22.17.254 3ms 3ms 3ms 
* 4 10.80.231.254 129ms 66ms 120ms* 
5 10.15.169.101 68ms 5ms 3ms 
6 10.17.131.221 19ms 4ms 4ms 
7 10.17.131.201 19ms 20ms 22ms 
8 10.17.131.238 17ms 7ms 5ms 
9 r1-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn 6ms 6ms 5ms 
10 10.41.229.94 5ms 5ms 5ms 
11 10.26.170.250 6ms 6ms 5ms 
12 gw-mernion2.kosaek.awmn 39ms 20ms 11ms 
13 10.26.166.58 230ms 132ms 84ms

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.528 ms 0.501 ms 0.500 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.myth.awmn (10.17.153.121) 1.565 ms 1.559 ms 1.549 ms
3 gw-myth.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.249) 2.828 ms 2.819 ms 2.812 ms
4 gw-djbill.sv1jcz-2.awmn (10.2.202.242) 6.532 ms 6.530 ms 6.521 ms
5 10.86.105.130 (10.86.105.130) 715.306 ms 719.424 ms 745.096 ms
6 gw-ee.mary.awmn (10.13.250.113) 747.385 ms 767.335 ms 768.480 ms
7 rb-433-1-in.mary.awmn (10.13.250.65) 780.050 ms 778.727 ms 806.991 ms
8 gw.mary.kronos.awmn (10.13.250.194) 814.961 ms 824.635 ms 837.529 ms
9 gw-kronos.giannis1.awmn (10.49.230.1 ::  857.544 ms 863.183 ms 864.141 ms
10 gw-giannis1.kasparov.awmn (10.72.153.250) 881.754 ms 787.165 ms 795.838 ms
11 gw-kasparov.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.246) 824.959 ms 824.952 ms 833.798 ms
12 rb1.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.162) 847.201 ms 863.994 ms 882.411 ms
13 gw-7bpm-2.nikis.awmn (10.71.97.237) 895.316 ms 898.437 ms 919.608 ms
14 ns0.nikis.ns.awmn (10.71.99.1) 941.866 ms 944.319 ms 965.227 ms

Επισης μάλλον πάλι δεν παίζει ο DAIT γιατί πάει από αλλού! αντί δλδ djbill - Dait

----------


## devilman

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 10.194.1.10 use-dns=yes 
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.28.5.250 1ms 1ms 1ms
2 gw-geioa.kostasoyk.awmn 3ms 2ms 3ms
3 10.22.17.246 3ms 3ms 2ms
4 gw-eufonia.apollo.awmn 350ms 55ms 39ms
5 gw-apollo.styx.awmn 6ms 4ms 4ms
6 10.25.182.13 6ms 7ms 5ms
7 10.25.182.18 137ms 131ms 65ms
8 10.2.15.218 56ms 21ms 17ms
9 10.31.184.220 29ms 51ms 10ms
10 10.78.232.251 27ms 9ms 24ms
11 10.195.208.2 60ms 31ms 12ms
12 10.195.208.246 timeout 270ms timeout
13 10.192.0.250 810ms 309ms 538ms
14 10.192.5.254 476ms 921ms 515ms
15 10.192.1.241 595ms 812ms 313ms
16 10.192.6.238 700ms 437ms 598ms
17 10.192.10.241 timeout 538ms 214ms
18 10.194.1.10 740ms 602ms timeout

----------


## manoskol

Φιλιπα οποτε μπορεις δες τι γινετε.... ειναι πολυ καιρο αυτο το χάλι, το προβλημα 
δεν ειναι η ασσυμετρια οσο οι χρόνοι

[[email protected] ~]# tracepath 10.14.148.90
1: elephant.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.1) 0.098ms pmtu 1500
1: router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2) 0.733ms
2: gw-manoskol.ianeira.awmn (10.23.54.34) 1.467ms
3: gw-ianeira.vagpol.awmn (10.23.47.33) 7.541ms
4: gw-vagpol.philip.awmn (10.17.121.161) 9.282ms
5: RB-433-1-out.mary.awmn (10.13.250.68 ) asymm 6 371.781ms
6: 10.2.225.45 (10.2.225.45) asymm 5 168.316ms
7: gw.mary.kronos.awmn (10.13.250.194) asymm 6 332.890ms
8: gw-kronos.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.128.145) asymm 7 820.833ms
9: gw-wolfpack.jchr.awmn (10.21.128.154) asymm 8 360.461ms
10: ns.jchr.awmn (10.14.148.90) asymm 9 116.362ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 10 back 9

----------


## mojiro

[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.49.225.3
traceroute to 10.49.225.3 (10.49.225.3), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-peggy.mojiro.awmn (10.86.87.130) 0.680 ms 0.540 ms 0.725 ms
2 gw-mojiro.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.109) 1.346 ms 1.210 ms 1.179 ms
3 10.86.105.133 (10.86.105.133) 1.988 ms 1.699 ms 1.803 ms
4 10.86.105.130 (10.86.105.130) 3.255 ms 2.290 ms 2.071 ms
5 10.3.37.1 (10.3.37.1) 3.020 ms 11.265 ms 2.831 ms
* 6 10.30.75.102 (10.30.75.102) 4296.890 ms 2202.109 ms 930.192 ms
7 10.30.75.38 (10.30.75.3 3523.771 ms 3355.991 ms 2425.885 ms*
8 gw-selete.klarabel.awmn (10.30.56.33) 3060.047 ms 3457.006 ms 2863.578 ms
9 gw-klarabel.trackman.awmn (10.35.161.241) 4556.679 ms 2257.057 ms 3040.532 ms
10 10.35.161.194 (10.35.161.194) 2519.053 ms 1541.561 ms 1302.482 ms
11 gw-trackman.zabounis.awmn (10.35.161.249) 3506.367 ms 3017.902 ms 2509.346 ms
12 server.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.3) 2697.682 ms 3657.417 ms 2368.273 ms

----------


## devilman

εσύ σέρνεσαι, εγω δεν φτάνω.


[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 10.49.225.3 use-dns=yes 
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.28.5.250 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 gw-geioa.kostasoyk.awmn 2ms 1ms 1ms 
3 10.22.17.254 2ms 2ms 2ms 
4 10.80.231.254 3ms 3ms 3ms 
5 gw-nasos765.blucky.awmn 3ms 3ms 3ms 
6 10.87.236.9 4ms 3ms 5ms 
7 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
8 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
9 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
10 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
11 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
12 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
13 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout

----------


## Nikiforos

μια χαρά από εδώ :

traceroute to 10.49.225.3 (10.49.225.3), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.532 ms 0.487 ms 0.465 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.noolis.awmn (10.2.234.81) 2.307 ms 2.289 ms 2.269 ms
3 gw-noolis.lp17.awmn (10.42.69.241) 3.581 ms 3.561 ms 3.541 ms
4 gw-lp17.jb172.awmn (10.42.69.245) 4.385 ms 4.364 ms 4.345 ms
5 gw-jb172.amar3.awmn (10.22.11.202) 7.196 ms 7.177 ms 7.153 ms
6 gw-amar3.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.225) 8.135 ms 9.645 ms 12.666 ms
7 server.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.3) 17.164 ms 17.150 ms 17.144 ms

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Tracing route to router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
2 2 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-dgi.ePap.awmn [10.23.26.34]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.24.64.250
4 20 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.24.68.250
5 4 ms 17 ms 2 ms gw-petros.virtual2.awmn [10.80.239.245]
6 4 ms 4 ms 3 ms gw-virtual2.foxer600.awmn [10.80.239.242]
7 10 ms 4 ms  3 ms 10.80.189.65
8 21 ms 6 ms 7 ms 10.80.189.106
9 34 ms 9 ms 45 ms router.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.1]
* 10 545 ms 8 ms 27 ms 10.14.0.110
11 310 ms 314 ms 395 ms 10.2.164.214* 
12 135 ms 89 ms 84 ms 10.2.164.245
13 317 ms 353 ms 244 ms 10.2.164.242
14 228 ms 174 ms 200 ms gw-oNikosEimai.awpnet.awmn [10.2.31.214]
15 260 ms 340 ms 170 ms gw-awpnet.tsap.awmn [10.2.37.65]
16 545 ms 420 ms 439 ms 10.23.28.41
17 536 ms 362 ms 481 ms 10.23.28.33
18 152 ms 265 ms 313 ms 10.23.28.50
19 184 ms 381 ms 407 ms router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]

Trace complete.

----------


## senius

Μήτσο, πρέπει να αλλάξεις διαχειριστή !!!!



```
C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.26.146.2
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dait.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.45]
  5     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

*********************************
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  10.2.158.253
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.87.188.109
  4     8 ms     6 ms     5 ms  gw-sv1gft.sv1cim.awmn [10.2.25.234]
  5   261 ms   118 ms    82 ms  10.83.252.110
  6   216 ms   245 ms   293 ms  10.24.81.102
  7   322 ms   326 ms   301 ms  gw-dgi.dks.awmn [10.23.26.38]
  8   276 ms   116 ms   148 ms  router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

 ::   :: 
Αστειεύομαι.!!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Δίκτυο πρέπει να αλλάξω μου φαίνετε και όχι τίποτα άλλο...


```
Tracing route to srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dgi.ePap.awmn [10.23.26.34]
  3     1 ms     1 ms    12 ms  10.24.64.250
  4    19 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.24.68.250
  5     5 ms     5 ms    16 ms  gw-petros-5.siflis.awmn [10.18.225.70]
  6   173 ms   153 ms   152 ms  10.87.203.149
  7   110 ms   127 ms   139 ms  10.40.190.210
  8   176 ms   166 ms   177 ms  gw-jako.aries-manos.awmn [10.17.128.37]
  9   157 ms   177 ms   154 ms  gw-aries-manos.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 10    52 ms    53 ms    38 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.193]
 11    50 ms    52 ms    35 ms  gw-spirosco.rb2.7bpm.awmn [10.17.119.222]
 12    35 ms    43 ms    31 ms  gw-7bpm.skai-parnitha.awmn [10.19.180.221]
 13    78 ms    33 ms    48 ms  rb2.skai-parnitha.awmn [10.67.175.2]
 14    57 ms    58 ms    59 ms  gw-skai-parnitha.sv1jdn.awmn [10.67.175.246]
 15    56 ms    53 ms    86 ms  10.72.252.195
 16    52 ms    59 ms   100 ms  10.72.252.190
 17    41 ms    46 ms    97 ms  host_01_router.f-dc.awmn [10.67.0.2]
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20    46 ms     *       78 ms  srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## devilman

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute www.awmn.awmn
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.28.5.250 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.27.236.18 2ms 2ms 1ms 
3 10.22.0.237 2ms 2ms 2ms 
4 10.22.0.230 20ms 4ms 33ms 
5 10.32.49.46 3ms 3ms 4ms 
6 10.87.216.65 5ms 5ms 4ms 
7 10.80.198.121 4ms 21ms 14ms 
8 10.80.198.106 7ms 5ms 4ms 
9 10.13.251.233 25ms 71ms 58ms 
* 10 10.13.251.242 189ms 201ms 140ms* 
11 10.73.105.250 64ms 229ms 274ms 
12 10.72.252.195 83ms 100ms 84ms 
13 10.72.252.190 108ms 53ms 140ms 
14 10.67.0.2 74ms 107ms 134ms 
15 10.19.143.13 56ms 91ms timeout

----------


## devilman

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute www.awmn use-dns=yes
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.28.5.250 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 gw-geioa.suncity.awmn 2ms 2ms 2ms 
3 gw-suncity.eufonia.awmn 2ms 2ms 2ms 
4 gw-eufonia.sokratisg.awmn 3ms 3ms 2ms 
5 10.32.49.46 3ms 3ms 3ms 
6 router1.kakalos.awmn 28ms 6ms 3ms 
7 gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn 4ms 28ms 23ms 
8 gw-sw1ggw.makis.awmn 15ms 12ms 27ms 
9 gw-makis.sw1kwf.awmn 75ms 6ms 41ms 
10 gw-sw1kwf.dlogic.awmn 19ms 52ms 26ms 
11 10.73.105.250 41ms 34ms 63ms 
12 10.72.252.195 108ms 25ms 37ms 
13 10.72.252.190 48ms 44ms 47ms 
14 host_01_router.f-dc.awmn 78ms 68ms 40ms 
15 srv1.awmn 30ms 44ms 72ms 


μπορεί να μην φαίνεται πως σέρνομαι, αλλά φτάνω πραγματικά αργά, δλδ καθε φορα που πατάω κάτι κανει απο 5-10 σεκοντς να δουλέψει

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

απο χτες:

Tracing route to ns.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
2 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-godim.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.33]
3 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-ymdim.dait.awmn [10.46.76.46]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-dait.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.245]
* 5 774 ms 293 ms 15 ms gw-djbill.sv1egd.awmn [10.2.202.230]*
6 1060 ms 593 ms 622 ms 10.87.188.113
7 849 ms 519 ms 818 ms gw-sv1gfu.sv1gft.awmn [10.87.188.106]
8 385 ms 146 ms 162 ms gw-sv1gft.perigold.awmn [10.83.252.110]
9 517 ms 283 ms 361 ms 10.24.81.106
10 499 ms 202 ms 505 ms 10.24.81.114
11 816 ms 516 ms 388 ms gw-dks.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.37]
12 746 ms 555 ms 615 ms ns.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.1]

Trace complete.

----------


## JB172

> απο χτες:
> 
> Tracing route to ns.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.1]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> * 5 774 ms 293 ms 15 ms gw-djbill.sv1egd.awmn [10.2.202.230]*
> 
> Trace complete.


Εκλεισα το link μεταξύ τους διότι δεν πάει καλά από σήμα και ccq.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Θενξ !!! 
Από εκείνη την ώρα πετάει...  ::

----------


## senius

Μου έφυγε κι ένα βάρος ουφ ..... κι αλλα λινκ εγιναν ανενεργά από μένα, για ξαναπροσπαθήστε για Tracing route.
Μαστόρια, άλλη φορά να ακούτε και να τα φτιάχνετε στα πρότυπα των bb κόμβων, περί καιρών, υγρασιών και μποφόρ.....

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
Tracing route to wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dgi.epap.awmn [10.23.26.34]
  3    30 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-epap.tsafos.awmn [10.24.64.250]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.24.68.250
  5   564 ms   559 ms   781 ms  gw-petros.virtual2.awmn [10.80.239.245]
  6   530 ms   587 ms   370 ms  gw-virtual2.kinglyr.awmn [10.80.210.241]
  7   428 ms   459 ms   562 ms  gw-kinglyr.ggchome.awmn [10.80.210.250]
  8   518 ms   409 ms   340 ms  10.87.190.89
  9   418 ms   629 ms   329 ms  gw-sw1ggw.makis.awmn [10.80.198.106]
 10   486 ms   450 ms   550 ms  gw-makis.sw1kwf.awmn [10.13.251.233]
 11   589 ms   534 ms   544 ms  gw-sw1kwf.dlogic.awmn [10.13.251.242]
 12   453 ms   429 ms   569 ms  10.73.105.250
 13   389 ms   928 ms   491 ms  10.72.252.195
 14   729 ms   392 ms   564 ms  10.72.252.190
 15   774 ms   519 ms   428 ms  host_01_router.f-dc.awmn [10.67.0.2]
 16   437 ms   569 ms   620 ms  wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]

Trace complete.
```

Από αλλού:


```
Tracing route to wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dgi.dks.awmn [10.23.26.38]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.24.81.113
  4     3 ms     1 ms     2 ms  10.24.81.105
  5   312 ms   288 ms   272 ms  gw-perigod.sv1gft.awmn [10.83.252.109]
  6   443 ms   346 ms   353 ms  10.87.188.105
  7    30 ms     6 ms    13 ms  gw-sv1gfu.warlock.awmn [10.87.188.110]
  8    39 ms    10 ms    11 ms  10.2.158.250
  9    31 ms    44 ms    88 ms  gw-neuron-parnis.neuron.awmn [10.73.109.246]
 10    35 ms    51 ms    41 ms  10.73.109.242
 11     *       58 ms    57 ms  10.72.252.195
 12   124 ms   126 ms   104 ms  10.72.252.190
 13    32 ms    76 ms    65 ms  host_01_router.f-dc.awmn [10.67.0.2]
 14   102 ms   120 ms    39 ms  wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]

Trace complete.
```






```
Tracing route to www.l.google.com [74.125.232.113]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     9 ms     1 ms     1 ms  adsl.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.3]
  3    62 ms    46 ms    56 ms  62.169.255.44
  4    27 ms    26 ms    28 ms  62.169.192.6
  5    69 ms    70 ms    71 ms  151.5.166.245
  6    68 ms    69 ms    67 ms  RMSA-B02-Ge5-0.70.wind.it [151.6.85.194]
  7    68 ms    69 ms    97 ms  151.6.4.214
  8    67 ms    72 ms    79 ms  151.6.3.10
  9    65 ms    67 ms    65 ms  151.6.0.26
 10    66 ms    65 ms    65 ms  209.85.249.54
 11    63 ms    63 ms    63 ms  72.14.232.63
 12    70 ms    70 ms    65 ms  74.125.232.113

Trace complete.
```

Πάντως από ίντερνετ πάω στην άκρη του κόσμου και καλύτερα !!! 
Τι ενωό?
Ότι τα λινκ μας θέλουν φτιάξιμο !!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Γιατί αυτό τι σου λέει  :: 


```
ping www.awmn.net

Pinging srv1.awmn.net [194.219.7.13] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 194.219.7.13: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=52
Reply from 194.219.7.13: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=52
Reply from 194.219.7.13: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=52
Reply from 194.219.7.13: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 194.219.7.13:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 8ms, Maximum = 9ms, Average = 8ms
```

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.2.16.130 (10.2.16.130), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.675 ms 0.659 ms 0.654 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.noolis.awmn (10.2.234.81) 2.196 ms 2.193 ms 2.187 ms
3 10.2.234.97 (10.2.234.97) 3.122 ms 3.115 ms 3.109 ms
4 10.42.87.241 (10.42.87.241) 4.848 ms 4.841 ms 4.839 ms
5 10.42.87.186 (10.42.87.186) 7.552 ms 7.545 ms 7.539 ms
6 gw-ithaca-1.badge.awmn (10.2.164.234) 107.831 ms 106.159 ms 107.010 ms
7 gw-badge.tholos.awmn (10.2.92.129) 107.498 ms 106.785 ms 107.682 ms
8 gw-tholos.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.81) 110.368 ms 402.441 ms 402.858 ms
9 lynx.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.130) 404.212 ms 611.284 ms 612.795 ms

Προσπαθουμε να παίξουμε και έχω πολύ χειρότερη ταχύτητα από οταν παίζω sauerbraten σε Γερμανικούς servers που εκεί εχω 75-100ms max!

Υ.Γ βάλτε και κανα DNS ρε σεις!

----------


## romias

Παρτε να χετε


```
traceroute to 10.2.16.130 (10.2.16.130), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  router.romias.awmn (10.2.227.1)  0.208 ms  0.211 ms  0.226 ms
 2  10.34.66.89 (10.34.66.89)  1.545 ms  2.181 ms  3.105 ms
 3  10.34.66.230 (10.34.66.230)  4.335 ms  5.126 ms  5.358 ms
 4  10.34.68.1 (10.34.68.1)  7.551 ms  7.901 ms  8.031 ms
 5  10.42.90.254 (10.42.90.254)  352.176 ms  352.368 ms  352.614 ms
 6  10.2.164.245 (10.2.164.245)  335.691 ms  334.497 ms  334.632 ms
 7  10.2.164.234 (10.2.164.234)  871.592 ms  872.380 ms  462.797 ms
 8  10.2.92.129 (10.2.92.129)  463.699 ms  463.902 ms  464.251 ms
 9  10.2.16.81 (10.2.16.81)  472.547 ms  472.605 ms  473.368 ms
10  10.2.16.130 (10.2.16.130)  473.720 ms  473.813 ms  473.993 ms
```

----------


## Nikiforos

και να σερνοταν μονο αυτό!

traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.724 ms 0.703 ms 0.701 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.koni.awmn (10.87.220.245) 4.209 ms 5.111 ms 5.604 ms
3 gw-koni.deadlock7.awmn (10.87.220.254) 30.243 ms 32.606 ms 34.901 ms
4 10.2.158.241 (10.2.158.241) 273.087 ms 273.537 ms 274.995 ms
5 10.2.158.250 (10.2.158.250) 276.585 ms 277.903 ms 278.864 ms
6 gw-neuron-parnis.neuron.awmn (10.73.109.246) 279.546 ms 278.342 ms 279.424 ms
7 10.73.109.242 (10.73.109.242) 310.317 ms 311.193 ms 311.378 ms
8 10.72.252.195 (10.72.252.195) 311.351 ms 173.447 ms 200.489 ms
9 10.72.252.190 (10.72.252.190) 200.759 ms 201.752 ms 204.038 ms
10 host_01_router.f-dc.awmn (10.67.0.2) 205.897 ms 206.888 ms 208.603 ms
11 * * *
12 * * *
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 * * *
19 * * *
20 * * *

traceroute to www.leechers.awmn (10.3.41.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.691 ms 0.673 ms 0.666 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.koni.awmn (10.87.220.245) 3.665 ms 3.802 ms 4.508 ms
3 gw-koni.deadlock7.awmn (10.87.220.254) 24.138 ms 26.711 ms 30.145 ms
4 10.2.158.241 (10.2.158.241) 780.338 ms 782.051 ms 783.189 ms
5 10.2.158.250 (10.2.158.250) 784.901 ms 786.177 ms 786.743 ms
6 router2.parnis.awmn (10.67.180.2) 787.882 ms 787.739 ms 788.984 ms
7 10.67.180.250 (10.67.180.250) 791.125 ms 789.305 ms 789.849 ms
8 tenoros2vfx.8271.awmn (10.29.88.141) 792.276 ms 772.647 ms 772.682 ms
9 10.3.41.1 (10.3.41.1) 771.528 ms 457.261 ms 143.134 ms

----------


## Nikiforos

tracepath www.awmn
1: desktop.nikiforos.awmn 0.100ms pmtu 1500
1: router.nikiforos.awmn 0.414ms 
1: router.nikiforos.awmn 0.296ms 
 2: gw-nikiforos.noolis.awmn 7.174ms 
3: gw-noolis.lp17.awmn 17.939ms 
4: 10.42.69.250 14.425ms 
5: 10.46.167.245 439.812ms 
6: 10.42.58.250 78.974ms asymm 7 
7: gw-neuron-parnis.neuron.awmn 8.355ms asymm 8 
8: 10.73.109.242 27.168ms asymm 9 
9: 10.72.252.195 273.342ms asymm 10 
10: 10.72.252.190 15.827ms asymm 11 
11: host_01_router.f-dc.awmn 29.809ms asymm 12 
12: no reply
13: no reply
14: no reply
15: no reply


tracepath www.leechers.awmn
1: desktop.nikiforos.awmn 0.086ms pmtu 1500
1: router.nikiforos.awmn 0.348ms 
1: router.nikiforos.awmn 0.426ms 
2: gw-nikiforos.noolis.awmn 1.391ms 
3: 10.2.234.65 2.372ms 
4: 10.2.132.245 4.821ms 
5: 10.42.60.25 966.438ms 
6: 10.29.79.17 261.145ms 
7: 10.37.80.129 825.629ms 
8: spidy2bedrock.spidy.awmn 1307.150ms 
8: spidy2bedrock.spidy.awmn 417.997ms 
9: tenoros2vfx.8271.awmn 477.247ms asymm 10 
11: 10.3.41.1 578.815ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 54

ΑΛΛΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ

[email protected]:/media/250GB# tracepath -n www.leechers.awmn
1: 10.2.237.6 0.089ms pmtu 1500
1: 10.2.237.1 0.308ms 
1: 10.2.237.1 0.184ms 
2: 10.87.194.201 1.256ms 
3: 10.87.194.210 2.764ms 
4: 10.17.131.221 3.996ms 
5: 10.17.131.202 4.455ms 
6: 10.17.119.233 9.352ms 
7: 10.17.119.251 7.147ms 
8: 10.34.61.193 6.798ms 
9: 10.34.61.209 10.890ms 
10: 10.67.180.250 14.982ms asymm 8 
11: 10.29.88.141 9.604ms asymm 9 
12: 10.3.41.1 16.928ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 12 back 55 

παρακαλώ όσοι δουν ότι έχουν προβλήματα με σήματα κτλ να κλεινουν BGP μεχρι να τα φτιαξουν, εχουμε μεγαλο πρόβλημα! δεν μπορώ να κλεινω εγώ τα δικά μου links αν δεν εχουν προβλημα προκειμένου να αλλάζω την δρομολόγηση!

Edit : Το πρόβλημα έφτιαξε καποιος (οχι εγώ) άλλαξε την δρομολόγηση! thanks :: 

tracepath -n www.leechers.awmn
1: 10.2.237.6 0.087ms pmtu 1500
1: 10.2.237.1 0.443ms 
1: 10.2.237.1 0.272ms 
2: 10.2.234.81 1.566ms 
3: 10.2.234.65 2.425ms 
4: 10.42.77.225 3.711ms 
5: 10.42.77.230 17.628ms 
6: 10.37.77.129 5.015ms 
7: 10.29.88.121 6.852ms 
8: 10.3.41.1 7.563ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 8 back 57

----------


## devilman

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 10.26.116.2 use-dns=yes
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.28.5.250 2ms 1ms 3ms 
2 gw-geioa.suncity.awmn 2ms 3ms 3ms 
3 gw-suncity.eufonia.awmn 13ms 9ms 15ms 
4 gw-eufonia.sokratisg.awmn 43ms 20ms 19ms 
5 gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn 5ms 7ms 6ms 
6 gw-akops76.vabiris.awmn 6ms 15ms 18ms 
7 gw-vabiris.commando.awmn 52ms 6ms 7ms 
8 10.3.37.67 28ms 62ms 35ms 
9 10.17.131.201 51ms 46ms 46ms 
10 10.17.131.238 36ms 34ms 61ms 
11 r3-alix2c2.danimoth.awmn 27ms 48ms 64ms 
12 10.41.229.74 63ms 47ms 48ms 
13 10.26.122.217 53ms 40ms 62ms 
14 10.26.122.242 37ms 44ms 46ms 
15 gw-sbolis.thelaz.awmn 53ms 53ms 60ms 
16 morena.thelaz.awmn 121ms 113ms 127ms 
17 10.26.126.178 346ms 144ms 111ms 
18 gw-seimaz-jaspers.seimaz.awmn 38ms 175ms 87ms 
19 ouithi.jaspers.awmn 145ms timeout timeout

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Εδω και 2 μήνες παρακολουθώ την δρομολόγηση προς www.leechers.awmn
Έχω διαχείριση στον κόμβο του Μάκη parnis (#16382) οπου εχει link με τον tenoros (#14623). Ο tenoros (#14623) εχει link με τον VFXCode Complex (#8271).
Απο την στιγμή που κλείνω την δρομολόγηση parnis-tenoros, ολα ειναι κανονικά προς το leechers. Οσο ειναι ανοιχτό το συγκεκριμένο λινκ, αν και φαινονται ολα τέλεια και υψηλά από ccq και καλό time στο συγκεκριμένο link, κάτι δεν πάει καλά πιο πέρα. Ίσως απο tenoros προς VFXCode Complex κάτι δεν πάει καλά.
Θα κλείσω το BGP από το συγκεκριμένο link (parnis-tenoros), μέχρι να δούμε από πλευράς Κώστα και Στέφανου τι παίζει. Με ενημερώνετε αν είναι για την ενεργοποίηση του ξανά. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καταρχήν Senius ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, για να ξέρουμε τι να μας γίνεται! σήμερα παλι δεν φτανω στο forum ασύρματα και το πρόβλημα δείχνει παλι στην ιδια ip!

[email protected]:~$ tracepath -n www.awmn
1: 10.2.237.6 0.102ms pmtu 1500
1: 10.2.237.1 0.419ms 
1: 10.2.237.1 0.222ms 
2: 10.2.234.81 5.724ms 
3: 10.42.69.241 2.423ms 
4: 10.42.69.250 86.906ms 
5: 10.42.60.46 393.636ms asymm 6 
6: 10.42.58.250 50.008ms asymm 7 
7: no reply
8: no reply
9: no reply
10: no reply

10.42.60.XX οποτε περναω από εδω απλά δεν πάω πουθενα!!!! τι θα γίνει θα φτιαχτεί ποτε????
Στο leechers φτάνω με 6 ms, μαλλον το έφτιαξες το πρόβλημα Senius αλλάζοντας δρομολόγηση και ευτυχώς τo forum παιζει και internetika!  :: pp

----------


## romias

Πάλι έπεσε η Πάρνηθα


```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.awmn
 1:  me-desktop (10.2.227.5)                                0.145ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.romias.awmn (10.2.227.1)                        0.617ms 
 1:  router.romias.awmn (10.2.227.1)                        0.572ms 
 2:  10.2.159.93 (10.2.159.93)                              1.359ms 
 3:  10.2.159.74 (10.2.159.74)                              3.339ms 
 4:  10.2.158.250 (10.2.158.250)                            3.880ms 
 5:  10.73.109.246 (10.73.109.246)                          5.819ms 
 6:  no reply
 7:  no reply
 8:  no reply
 9:  no reply
^C
```

----------


## Nikiforos

εμένα σερνοταν και το internet και τελικα ειχα τα DNS του συλλόγου, που σε μενα τουλαχιστον σχεδον ποτε δεν παίζουν καλά λογω δρομολόγησης! έβαλα 10.0.0.1 και παιζει τζαμι. 

tracepath -n 10.19.143.13
1: 10.2.237.6 0.106ms pmtu 1500
1: 10.2.237.1 0.425ms 
1: 10.2.237.1 0.187ms 
2: 10.2.234.81 1.274ms 
3: 10.42.69.241 7.766ms 
4: 10.42.69.250 9.515ms 
5: 10.42.60.46 59.477ms asymm 6 
6: 10.42.58.250 60.683ms asymm 7 
7: 10.73.109.246 7.188ms 
8: 10.73.109.242 26.750ms 
9: 10.72.252.195 17.177ms 
10: 10.72.252.190 37.360ms 
11: 10.67.0.2  29.414ms 
12: no reply
13: no reply
14: no reply
15: no reply
16: no reply
17: no reply
18: no reply
19: no reply
20: no reply
21: no reply
22: no reply
23: no reply
24: no reply
25: no reply
26: no reply
27: no reply
28: no reply
29: no reply
30: no reply
31: no reply
Too many hops: pmtu 1500
Resume: pmtu 1500

----------


## Nikiforos

EDIT : δεν ξέρω πως αλλά άλλαξε η δρομολόγηση και πλέον όλα οκ  ::

----------


## senius

> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.19.143.12
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 <1 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
> 3 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms knosos.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.2]
> 4 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
> 5 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms knosos.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.2]
> ...


Γιατί το κουράζουμε ωρέ?
Άντε να δούμε τι και ποιος φταίει, και να μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε με ότι μπορούμε...
Ελεος... 

Σε ότι βοήθεια θέλετε, εδώ ειμαστε να ανταποκριθούμε σε οτι χρειαστείτε .. σε οτιδήποτε, ... περιμένουμε....

----------


## senius

> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.19.143.12
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms 2 ms <1 ms 10.2.158.253
> 3 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms 10.2.158.250
> 4 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-neuron-parnis.neuron.awmn [10.73.109.246]
> 5 3 ms 19 ms 17 ms 10.73.109.242
> 6 4 ms 3 ms 4 ms 10.72.252.195
> ...


 Πριν μέσω inet πόσταρα λόγω στο ότι δεν έφτανα πουθενά, και τώρα φτάνω κανονικά μέσω και Wireless και inet.
Κάποιοι και ίσως πάρα πολλοί, ακόμα δεν φτάνουν.

----------


## devilman

C:\Users\Panos>tracert 10.26.166.57

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.26.166.57 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.devilman.awmn [10.28.5.1]
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-devilman.geioa.awmn [10.28.5.250]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms qw-geioa.kostasoyk.awmn [10.22.17.249]
4 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms qw-kostasoyk.infosat.awmn [10.22.17.254]
5 25 ms 4 ms 3 ms 10.80.231.254
*6 8 ms 5 ms 7 ms 10.15.169.101
7 479 ms 777 ms 173 ms 10.17.131.221*
8 1342 ms 611 ms 305 ms 10.17.131.201
9 527 ms 409 ms 215 ms 10.17.131.238
10 1562 ms 140 ms 32 ms r1-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.252]
11 204 ms 279 ms 142 ms 10.41.229.94
12 151 ms 113 ms 327 ms 10.26.170.250
13 417 ms 19 ms 9 ms 10.26.166.57

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## papashark

Τα (πολλά) χαμένα πακέτα, είναι μέσα στην κατηγορία του "σέρνομαι" ? 



```
Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.3.41.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.80.195.254
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.80.195.210
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.80.239.241
  4     *       11 ms    13 ms  10.2.33.254
  5     *        *       20 ms  10.2.33.10
  6    12 ms    21 ms     3 ms  10.2.33.250
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *       19 ms     *     10.34.65.241
  9     8 ms     *        *     10.34.65.3
 10    22 ms     *        *     10.29.88.121
 11     *        *       22 ms  10.3.41.1

Trace complete.
```

Καθώς και τελικά "wrap rulez" ? ή "openwrt rulez" μην χέσω....

----------


## devilman

για τα χαμενα πακετα εχω και εγώ θέμα


```
C:\Users\Panos>tracert mail.nettraptor.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: mail.nettraptor.awmn [10.21.128.65]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.devilman.awmn [10.28.5.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-devilman.geioa.awmn [10.28.5.250]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-geioa.jollyroger.awmn [10.27.224.250]
  4    19 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn [10.40.186.246]
  5     2 ms     2 ms    29 ms  router4.petros-5.awmn [10.18.225.11]
  6     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  10.24.68.249
  7     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  10.84.235.98
  8     6 ms     4 ms    21 ms  10.26.122.186
  9    18 ms    25 ms     4 ms  10.26.122.166
 10     6 ms     5 ms    22 ms  10.35.161.194
 11    26 ms     9 ms     7 ms  gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn [10.14.145.225]
 12     *        *       24 ms  gw-nvak.Wolfpack.awmn [10.14.145.234]
 13    71 ms    22 ms    21 ms  gw-kronos.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.145]
 14     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 15    21 ms    18 ms     9 ms  raptor.nettraptor.awmn [10.21.128.65]
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

40 packets transmitted, 11 packets received, 72% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 12/358.4/721 ms

----------


## devilman

C:\Users\Panos>tracert 10.32.49.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.32.49.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.devilman.awmn [10.28.5.1]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-devilman.geioa.awmn [10.28.5.250]
3 18 ms 2 ms 1 ms qw-geioa.kostasoyk.awmn [10.22.17.249]
4 6 ms 3 ms 1 ms qw-kostasoyk.infosat.awmn [10.22.17.254]
5 3 ms 3 ms 5 ms 10.80.231.254
6 14 ms 6 ms 7 ms gw-nasos765.commando.awmn [10.15.169.101]
7 647 ms 375 ms 290 ms gw-commando.vabiris.awmn [10.80.204.241]
8 430 ms 832 ms 547 ms gw-vabiris.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.253]
9 243 ms 480 ms 738 ms 10.32.49.1

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## GJP

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.71.142.2
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-gjp.assimako.awmn [10.71.142.34]
3 1 ms  1 ms 1 ms 10.71.141.102
4 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.71.139.250
5 9 ms 3 ms 3 ms rspro-1.dait.awmn [10.46.79.6]
6 * * 3 ms gw-wait.dait.awmn [10.46.79.245]
7 * 5 ms 5 ms 10.46.76.45
8 7 ms 6 ms 7 ms 10.23.28.49
9 7 ms 6 ms 6 ms slackware.warhawk.awmn [10.23.28.1]

εδω και καμια 15 αρια μερες

----------


## devilman

```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  ftp.devilman.awmn [10.28.5.1]
  2     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-devilman.geioa.awmn [10.28.5.250]
  3     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-geioa.suncity.awmn [10.27.236.18]
  4     6 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-suncity.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.237]
  5     4 ms    19 ms     5 ms  10.22.0.226
  6     6 ms     5 ms     4 ms  10.2.13.145
  7     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  10.2.13.161
  8     8 ms     6 ms     6 ms  10.2.13.124
  9     9 ms     9 ms     9 ms  gw-ayis.dti.awmn [10.37.56.156]
 10     9 ms    24 ms     8 ms  bridge-routerboard5.dti.awmn [10.37.56.245]
 11    18 ms    12 ms    12 ms  gw-dti.universalelectronics.awmn [10.77.92.109]

 12    38 ms    10 ms    10 ms  10.77.91.17
 13    32 ms    10 ms    41 ms  10.77.91.26
 14    48 ms    28 ms    21 ms  10.49.168.70
 15    15 ms    24 ms    23 ms  host_01_router.f-dc.awmn [10.67.0.2]
 16    29 ms     *        *     srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]
 17     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 18     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 19     *        *       13 ms  srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

192 packets transmitted, 161 packets received, 16% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 10/23.1/101 ms

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Tracing route to rtr1-2.ysam.awmn [10.19.144.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms 1 ms <1 ms router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-godim.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.33]
3 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-ymdim.warhawk.awmn [10.23.28.49]
4 3 ms 3 ms 2 ms br-router2.warhawk.awmn [10.23.28.34]
5 5 ms 5 ms 6 ms gw-warhawk.tsap.awmn [10.23.28.42]
6 6 ms 4 ms 3 ms gw-tsap.manoskol.awmn [10.2.93.38]
7 * 267 ms * gw-manoskol.jabarlee.awmn [10.2.93.41]
8 372 ms * 346 ms gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
9 376 ms 652 ms 164 ms rb1.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.210]
10 308 ms * 332 ms gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.186]
11 353 ms * * rtr1-2.ysam.awmn [10.19.144.1]
12 378 ms 1018 ms 911 ms rtr1-2.ysam.awmn [10.19.144.1]

Trace complete.

----------


## JB172

Tracing route to router.a45-3.awmn [10.2.2.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.jb172.awmn
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-jb172.raditz.awmn
3 6 ms 3 ms 8 ms gw-metalab.gvaf.awmn [10.2.38.35]
4 21 ms 25 ms 28 ms 10.2.225.37
5 614 ms 652 ms 627 ms 10.42.60.49
6 423 ms 436 ms 426 ms 10.42.60.26
7 394 ms 342 ms 385 ms gw-djbill.davidcas.awmn [10.2.202.234]
8 361 ms 362 ms 337 ms router.a45-3.awmn [10.2.2.1]

Παίδες δε ρίχνεται καμμία ματιά στα link σας;
Φτιάξτε/διορθώστε και τις dns εγγραφές σας.

----------


## devilman

για να ζηλευεις

C:\Users\Panos>tracert router.a45-3.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.a45-3.awmn [10.2.2.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.devilman.awmn [10.28.5.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-devilman.geioa.awmn [10.28.5.250]
3 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms qw-geioa.kostasoyk.awmn [10.22.17.249]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms qw-kostasoyk.infosat1.awmn [10.22.17.254]
5 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-infosat1.nasos765.awmn [10.80.231.254]
6 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-nasos765.blucky.awmn [10.15.172.146]
7 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms router.a45-3.awmn [10.2.2.1]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## devilman

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.madmax-80.awmn [10.2.70.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms ftp.devilman.awmn [10.28.5.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-devilman.geioa.awmn [10.28.5.250]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-geioa.jollyroger.awmn [10.27.224.250]
4 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn [10.40.186.246]
5 2 ms 3 ms 2 ms router2.petros-5.awmn [10.18.225.12]
6 4 ms 5 ms 3 ms 10.84.67.101
7 12 ms 10 ms 4 ms 10.78.232.105
8 69 ms 93 ms 48 ms 10.26.160.65
*9 76 ms 106 ms 105 ms gw-miketzav.panxan.awmn [10.26.156.97]
10 99 ms 59 ms 111 ms 10.26.166.61
11 100 ms 107 ms 117 ms bullet.madmax-80.awmn [10.2.70.250]
12 65 ms 79 ms 97 ms router.madmax-80.awmn [10.2.70.1]*

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## devilman

C:\Users\Alex>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms ftp.devilman.awmn [10.28.5.1]
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-devilman.geioa.awmn [10.28.5.250]
3 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms qw-geioa.kostasoyk.awmn [10.22.17.249]
4 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms qw-kostasoyk.infosat1.awmn [10.22.17.254]
5 3 ms 3 ms 4 ms gw-infosat1.nasos765.awmn [10.80.231.254]
6 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms gw-nasos765.blucky.awmn [10.15.172.146]
7 32 ms 14 ms 16 ms gw-blucky.senius.awmn [10.2.173.113]
8 38 ms 27 ms 9 ms gw-senius.neuron.awmn [10.2.173.130]
9 19 ms 22 ms 29 ms gw-neuron.sv1jdn.awmn [10.73.109.242]
10 28 ms 38 ms 19 ms router03.sv1jdn.awmn [10.72.252.195]
11 30 ms 35 ms 12 ms 10.49.168.70
12 25 ms 36 ms 28 ms host_01_router.f-dc.awmn [10.67.0.2]
13 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
14 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
15 * 132 ms * srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]
16 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
17 * 31 ms 35 ms srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

κανει κανα λεπτο να φορτώσει η κάθε σελίδα. Please Check

----------


## ntrits

C:\>tracert -d www.leechers.awmn

Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.3.41.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.1.5
3 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.2.164.234
4 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.2.92.129
5 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.92.138
6 5 ms 4 ms 4 ms 10.29.79.17
7 5 ms 5 ms 5 ms 10.37.80.129
8 5 ms 4 ms 5 ms 10.37.80.62
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 *

κάτι κόλλησε μάλλον.

----------


## bedrock

Δοκίμασε άλλη μία. Λογικά στιγμιαίο θα ήταν γιατί όλα είναι UP... Επίσης στο trace δεν κάνει καθόλου resolve... Strange,,

----------


## ntrits

είναι οκ.
Δεν κάνει resolve γιατί δεν έχει dns  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Ένα τμήμα από tracert προς ένα χρήστη που τραβάει πολύ αργά από το dc++ μου.

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.altair.awmn [10.21.133.1]
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-altair.aivanet.awmn [10.35.169.202]
3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-aivanet.malwnakos2.awmn [10.35.169.222]
4 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.30.44.222
5 4 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.34.68.1
6 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.34.68.250
7 4 ms 3 ms 4 ms 10.30.39.33
8 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms gw.megathirios.top.awmn [10.67.173.193]
* 9 5 ms 5 ms 4 ms ns0.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.134]
10 367 ms 453 ms 438 ms gw-awmn.thmmy [10.17.122.157]*
11 372 ms 258 ms 285 ms 10.106.3.4
12 427 ms 408 ms 395 ms 10.100.255.217
13 376 ms 424 ms * 10.101.255.250
14 * 265 ms 384 ms 10.101.255.109
15 382 ms 260 ms 367 ms 10.103.255.114
16 393 ms 492 ms 343 ms 10.120.255.237
17 277 ms 223 ms 474 ms 10.120.255.222
18 * 376 ms 420 ms 10.124.245.254
19 * * 376 ms 10.119.255.237
20 311 ms 325 ms 333 ms 10.175.255.206
21 397 ms 471 ms 349 ms 10.174.5.254
22 407 ms 387 ms 395 ms 10.174.255.230
23 440 ms 314 ms 351 ms 10.174.255.186
24 347 ms 313 ms 346 ms 10.174.255.182


Φαίνεται ότι εσωτερικά στον top κάτι δεν παίζει καλά.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι αυτός ο χρήστης είναι στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Please bare with us while we try to upgrade to fiber  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ναι αυτός ο χρήστης είναι στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Please bare with us while we try to upgrade to fiber



Χεχε,
έβλεπα ίδιο subnet και φαντάστηκα ότι είναι μέσα στο top.
Βρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς.

Μπορεί κανείς να μας εξηγούσε λίγο την τοπολογία και τις συνδέσεις του top σε κάποιο thread?

----------


## NetTraptor

Άσε δεν θες να ξέρεις ή μάλλον είναι τόσο patchwork που δεν φτιάχνετε ούτε σε διάγραμμα. 

Έχει 3 router (Minoas, Knosos, Gortis... νομίζω RB433AH πια) οι οποίοι κάνουν το routing των wireless. Κάτω έχουμε ενα Server ΙΒΜ x3550 του AWMN και κάτι αλλα σκόρπια Supermicro (νομίζω) serverakia του TEI. 

Έχουμε και ένα παλιό αυτοσχέδιο storage αλλά πρέπει να το συγυρίσουμε γιατι μάλλον έχει χτυπήσει και δεν έχουμε προκάμει. 

Internet δεν έχουμε αλλά φέρνουμε από άλλη προσωπική DSL για το υποτυπώδες αυτό VPN. Μια ομορφιά δηλαδή... :: 

Μια χορηγία BW από όπου και αν είναι (την φέρνουμε wireless δεν μας νοιάζει) θα είναι ότι πρέπει για να speedαρει λίγο το VPN.

----------


## senius

Top

----------


## ALTAiR

Σας ευχαριστώ.
Εγώ είχα άλλη εικόνα για τον TOP.
Είχα δει κάτι φωτογραφίες με 1500 πιάτα σε 3-4 ιστούς(περίπου)
Θα πρότεινα να μεταφερθούνε τα τελευταία σχόλια σε κάποιος νέο thread, από κάποιον καλό admin, 
να αναζωπυρωνόταν το ενδιαφέρον για τον TOP.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
C:\Users\dgi>tracert  dc.djbill.awmn

Tracing route to dc.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.5]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dgi.epap.awmn [10.23.26.34]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-epap.mary.awmn [10.24.64.237]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  RB-433-1-in.mary.awmn [10.13.250.65]
  5     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-mary.ee.awmn [10.13.250.114]
  6     5 ms    12 ms     6 ms  10.86.105.129
  7    31 ms    39 ms    47 ms  gw-sv1jcz-2.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.241]
  8  1013 ms   399 ms   460 ms  www.radioathens.awmn [10.2.202.5]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## bedrock

[email protected]:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 orfeas.bedrock.awmn (10.37.80.1) 0.904 ms 0.835 ms 1.204 ms
2 10.37.80.190 (10.37.80.190) 2.325 ms 3.865 ms 3.825 ms
3 10.19.147.253 (10.19.147.253) 4.594 ms 4.553 ms 4.517 ms
4 gw-selete.blucky.awmn (10.87.236.10) 6.322 ms 6.287 ms 5.971 ms
5 gw-blucky.senius.awmn (10.2.173.113) 6.699 ms 6.661 ms 6.692 ms
6 gw-senius.neuron.awmn (10.2.173.130) 7.323 ms 6.657 ms 6.610 ms
7 10.73.51.137 (10.73.51.137) 448.081 ms 383.051 ms 499.800 ms
8 router03.sv1jdn.awmn (10.72.252.195) 500.388 ms 500.872 ms 502.655 ms
9 gw-sv1jdn.f-dc.awmn (10.72.252.190) 512.248 ms 524.010 ms 523.987 ms
10 host_01_router.f-dc.awmn (10.67.0.2) 526.383 ms 526.432 ms 528.675 ms
11 * * *
12 * * *
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 * * *

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ρε παίδες δεν κατεβάζετε το λινκ που έχει προβλημα μεχρι να το φτιάξετε ; 
Κάθε τρεις και λίγο πρόβλημα .....

ns:~# traceroute 10.2.202.241
traceroute to 10.2.202.241 (10.2.202.241), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2) 0.524 ms 0.709 ms 0.870 ms
2 gw-dgi.epap.awmn (10.23.26.34) 5.041 ms 5.150 ms 5.233 ms
3 gw-epap.mary.awmn (10.24.64.237) 7.836 ms 7.946 ms 8.030 ms
4 RB-433-1-in.mary.awmn (10.13.250.65) 8.118 ms 8.208 ms 8.304 ms
5 gw-mary.ee.awmn (10.13.250.114) 12.477 ms 12.579 ms 12.666 ms
6 10.86.105.129 (10.86.105.129) 15.633 ms 13.976 ms 13.960 ms
7 gw-sv1jcz-2.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.241) 2081.797 ms 2078.439 ms 1673.209 ms

----------


## senius

Μια χαρά η παρατήρηση του Δημήτρη (διπλή μάλιστα), και έχει απόλυτο δίκιο.
Εδώ και 4-5 μέρες λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών από βροχή και υγρασία, έχει πέσει το 1/3 του ενεργού awmn bb link δικτύου. Και καταλαβαίνετε τους λόγους στο γιατί.
Δεν χρειάζεται πάλι να είμαστε επαναλαμβανόμενοι και κουραστικοί.

Το συγκεκριμένο λινκ με djbill-sv1jcz-2 σταμάτησε να ρουτάρει την ίδια στιγμή που ποσταρε ο DiMiTRiS^^^ dgi. Παράλληλα ... *με επέμβαση* (μάλιστα και σε πολύ βασικούς κόμβους), σταμάτησαν να ρουτάρουν κι άλλα αρκετά b.b λινκ , άλλα βαρεθήκαμε να παρακαλάμε κύριοι, παρακαλάμε πάντα τους απέναντι.

Με την νέα χρονιά το 2012, αρκετά πιάτα, θα αλλάξουν μοίρες για παντρέματα προς άλλους κόμβους. Μην πείτε μετά, ότι δεν εχει γίνει προειδοποίηση. 

*Εύχομαι με την νέα χρονιά, να βάλουμε μυαλό, να συνεργαστούμε και να συντηρήσουμε σωστά τα υπάρχοντα μας, ωστε να είναι πλέον σπάνιο να ποσταρουμε τα προβλήματα μας σε αυτή την σελίδα.*

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους, με υγεία.

----------


## gas

Κωστα εχεις απολυτο δικαιο στο δικτυο δυστηχως επικρατει η αδιαφορια και η εγκαταληψη.

----------


## strom

Η ζεύξη milos74 -- blucky φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα.

Μήπως κάποιος με πρόσβαση στους παραπάνω κόμβους μπορεί να την απενεργοποιήσει μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί το πρόβλημα;



```
 ....
 5:  router4.petros-5.awmn (10.18.225.11)                   8.710ms asymm  6
 6:  10.84.254.254 (10.84.254.254)                          6.375ms asymm  7
 7:  gw-milos74.blucky.awmn (10.87.236.1)                 305.319ms asymm  8
 8:  gw-speedy.nasos765.awmn (10.15.172.149)              245.072ms asymm  9
 ....
```


Ενημέρωση (18:25)
Φαίνεται να διορθώθηκε. Ευχαριστώ όποιον επιλήφθηκε του θέματος.

----------


## milos74

Eίχε πάρει νερό το feeder. Είναι οκ τώρα.

----------


## senius

> \
> Ενημέρωση (18:25)
> Φαίνεται να διορθώθηκε. Ευχαριστώ όποιον επιλήφθηκε του θέματος.





> Eίχε πάρει νερό το feeder. Είναι οκ τώρα.


 ::  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Να ενημερώσω οτι ακόμα σήμερα που μιλάμε, είναι κλειστά τα bgp σε αρκετά bb link εδω και 10 μέρες λόγο υγρασίας. Έχουν ενημερωθεί από την αρχή οι σχετικοί κομβούχοι.
Σε αναμονή..

----------


## eagleg

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert voip.awmn

Tracing route to voip.awmn [10.67.0.17]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.26.114.1
2 4 ms 1 ms 3 ms 10.26.114.250
3 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.26.139.249
4 3 ms 23 ms 4 ms 10.13.251.249
5 4 ms 5 ms 2 ms 10.13.251.242
6 36 ms 55 ms 48 ms 10.73.105.250
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.

----------


## eagleg

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert 10.74.80.1

Tracing route to 10.74.80.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.26.114.1
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.26.114.250
3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.26.125.241
4 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.26.125.250
5 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.26.144.254
6 6 ms 5 ms 18 ms 10.26.122.249
7 64 ms 7 ms 20 ms 10.31.172.250
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 67 ms 40 ms 38 ms 10.2.44.25
10 53 ms 51 ms 36 ms 10.2.44.253
11 16 ms 35 ms 4 ms 10.2.19.6
12 42 ms 37 ms 57 ms 10.2.19.14
13 42 ms 80 ms 42 ms 10.2.19.238
14 41 ms 45 ms 16 ms 10.23.28.45
15 10.2.37.65 reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.

----------


## charlos

εδώ και 3-4 μέρες δεν μπορώ να φτάσω με τπτ στο φόρουμ...


C:\Users\Giorgos>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.32.75.1
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.32.44.69
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.32.44.66
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.84.233.253
5 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-romeo.quam.awmn [10.87.201.205]
6 4 ms 2 ms 4 ms gw-quam.jtiger.awmn [10.87.201.198]
7 20 ms 4 ms 3 ms 10.3.0.34
8 3 ms 4 ms 3 ms 10.13.251.249
9 6 ms 21 ms 5 ms 10.13.251.242
10 36 ms 25 ms 5 ms 10.73.105.250
11 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
12 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
13 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
14 ^C
C:\Users\Giorgos>

----------


## nkar

Επίσης κι απο εδώ κολλάει στην ίδια ip:

tracert voip.awmn


|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| ZT - 0 | 3 | 3 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| 10.26.139.3 - 0 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| 10.26.139.249 - 0 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 1 | 2 | 1 |
| 10.13.251.249 - 0 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 10 | 10 |
| 10.13.251.242 - 0 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 10 | 19 | 19 |
| 10.73.105.250 - 0 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 5 | 5 |
| No response from host - 100 | 3 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 18 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir ( [email protected] )


Είναι νομίζω ο sw1kwf

----------


## skra

Το κόψιμο γίνεται στον επόμενο κόμβο 6835 (dlogic) και έχει ενημερωθεί...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Tracing route to dc.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.5]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
2 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-dgi.epap.awmn [10.23.26.34]
3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-epap.mary.awmn [10.24.64.237]
4 21 ms 2 ms 2 ms RB-433-1-in.mary.awmn [10.13.250.65]
5 3 ms 4 ms 3 ms gw-mary.ee.awmn [10.13.250.114]
6 3 ms 4 ms 4 ms 10.86.105.129
7 1678 ms 2199 ms 1278 ms gw-sv1jcz-2.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.241]
8 1351 ms 568 ms 127 ms djbill.dyndns-home.com [10.2.202.5]

Trace complete.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Tracing route to master-djbill.awmn [10.2.202.5]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-dgi.epap.awmn [10.23.26.34]
3 2 ms 1 ms 3 ms gw-epap.mary.awmn [10.24.64.237]
4 3 ms 2 ms 7 ms RB-433-1-in.mary.awmn [10.13.250.65]
5 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-mary.ee.awmn [10.13.250.114]
6 37 ms 3 ms 7 ms 10.86.105.129
7 96 ms 102 ms 36 ms gw-sv1jcz-2.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.241]
8 443 ms 247 ms 302 ms master-djbill.awmn [10.2.202.5]

Trace complete.

----------


## senius

> Tracing route to master-djbill.awmn [10.2.202.5]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-dgi.epap.awmn [10.23.26.34]
> 3 2 ms 1 ms 3 ms gw-epap.mary.awmn [10.24.64.237]
> 4 3 ms 2 ms 7 ms RB-433-1-in.mary.awmn [10.13.250.65]
> 5 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-mary.ee.awmn [10.13.250.114]
> 6 37 ms 3 ms 7 ms 10.86.105.129
> ...


Ρε συ Δημήτρη, αντί να κάθεσαι να χτυπιέσαι, γιατί δεν στέλνεις pm στον Δανιήλ sv1jcz-2, οπού έχει και το πρόβλημα?
Να σου στείλω και τα τηλέφωνα του?
1 χρόνο που τον ενημερώνω για το άνωθεν συμβάν, μου απαντάει .... ότι θα το δει......

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Για αυτό τον λόγο είναι το φόρουμ.
Θα του στείλω και πμ.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Tracing route to dc.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.5]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
2 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-godim.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.33]
3 1 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-ymdim.dait.awmn [10.46.76.46]
4 895 ms 613 ms 734 ms gw-dait.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.245]
5 852 ms 734 ms 759 ms djbill.dyndns-home.com [10.2.202.5]

Trace complete.

----------


## romias

```
mtr 10.87.176.10
Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.romias.awmn                6.0%   249    0.1   0.2   0.1   0.5   0.0
 2. 10.2.159.93                       0.0%   249    0.6   0.8   0.4   7.4   0.8
 3. 10.2.159.78                       0.0%   248  169.6 117.6   7.8 2014. 133.3
 4. 10.3.37.1                         0.0%   248  331.5 117.0  17.8 440.7  63.1
 5. 10.3.37.67                        0.4%   248  240.6 245.9  26.3 24304 1538.
 6. router.anman_rb433a.awmn          0.0%   248  213.4 247.8  47.5 24212 1529.
 7. gw-anman.danimoth.awmn            0.0%   248  122.4 190.7  50.0 1728. 191.1
 8. 10.41.229.249                     0.0%   248  189.2 189.2  26.2 1637. 180.3
 9. gw-danimoth.anka.awmn             0.4%   248  266.7 221.7  29.4 7135. 474.8
10. gw-anka.anka3.awmn                0.0%   248  175.7 234.9  48.2 7044. 492.8
11. debian-srv.anka3.awmn             0.0%   248  104.5 237.6  23.4 6953. 551.3
```



```
 mtr www.awmn
Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.romias.awmn                9.1%    44    0.2   0.2   0.1   0.4   0.0
 2. 10.34.66.89                       0.0%    44   16.2   9.9   0.4  46.0  12.6
 3. 10.34.66.230                      0.0%    44    3.9  14.5   0.8  69.7  17.8
 4. gw-schia.antonisst.awmn           0.0%    44    5.2  21.3   1.4  75.4  23.2
 5. router2.antonisst.awmn            0.0%    44   11.0  17.7   1.4  64.6  18.8
 6. 10.73.51.129                      4.7%    44  347.3 138.0   2.0 347.3  82.6
 7. 10.73.51.137                      2.3%    43  256.3 139.8   2.7 256.3  71.9
 8. router03.sv1jdn.awmn              0.0%    43  259.7 142.4   4.4 259.7  73.4
 9. gw-sv1jdn.f-dc.awmn               0.0%    43  282.3 148.2   7.8 282.3  70.9
10. host_01_router.f-dc.awmn          2.3%    43  197.5 153.8  24.7 274.6  66.7
11. srv1.awmn                        37.2%    43  278.5 149.0  15.0 289.2  79.9
```



```
mtr 10.3.41.1
Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.romias.awmn                0.0%    34    0.2   0.2   0.1   0.2   0.0
 2. 10.2.159.93                       0.0%    34    1.2   0.9   0.4   5.6   0.9
 3. 10.2.159.70                       0.0%    34    1.5   1.8   0.9   5.9   1.2
 4. 10.29.93.254                      0.0%    34    0.9   2.3   0.9   5.3   1.2
 5. gw1.ysam.awmn                     6.1%    33  431.0 184.0   1.9 1312. 274.5
 6. 10.29.95.253                      6.1%    33  305.9 214.6   2.8 1220. 277.8
 7. spidy2vfx.8271.awmn               9.1%    33  240.7 213.8   3.3 1177. 330.3
 8. 10.3.41.1                         6.1%    33  115.6 259.4   3.1 1102. 357.3
```



```
mtr 10.32.54.4
Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.romias.awmn                4.0%  1714    0.2   0.1   0.1   1.5   0.1
 2. 10.2.159.93                       0.1%  1714    0.5   0.5   0.4  15.8   1.0
 3. 10.2.159.78                       0.0%  1714  112.7 111.7   1.7 645.7  65.0
 4. 10.3.37.6                         0.0%  1714   84.0 114.8   1.6 633.9  66.8
 5. gw-ee.mary.awmn                   0.0%  1713  104.1 117.4   3.7 534.0  64.2
 6. RB-433-1-out.mary.awmn            0.1%  1713   94.1 115.9   3.0 460.8  61.7
 7. gw-mary.sw1hfq.awmn               0.0%  1713  140.4 126.8   5.0 418.4  64.2
 8. rtr2.sw1hfq.awmn                  0.1%  1713  107.5 125.8   4.9 511.5  63.8
 9. gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn             0.1%  1713  139.7 126.3   7.5 460.6  63.2
10. 10.32.54.4                        0.1%  1713   79.6 138.4   8.7 19302 468.1
```

Ομορφιές

----------


## anka

ζάχαρη  ::  
Πάρε και ένα από εμένα είναι έτσι εδώ και μήνες... απλά κατέβασα το λινκ. Πρέπει να υπάρχει λινκ matsulas-commando άλλα δεν είναι δηλωμένο στο wind. 

C:\Users\AnKa>tracert 10.15.172.10

Tracing route to www.radiorockmaster.awmn [10.15.172.10]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms rb.anka3.awmn [10.87.176.1]
2 2 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-anka3.anka.awmn [10.87.197.153]
3 5 ms 3 ms 4 ms gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.145]
4 153 ms 202 ms 109 ms 10.15.169.105
5 18 ms 98 ms 50 ms 10.15.169.102
6 * * * Request timed out.

----------


## romias

```
Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.romias.awmn                0.0%   574    0.2   0.2   0.1   2.9   0.1
 2. 10.2.159.93                       0.0%   574    0.6   0.5   0.4  20.7   0.9
 3. 10.2.159.74                       0.0%   574    1.2   1.1   0.8  17.4   1.4
 4. 10.2.158.250                      0.0%   573    2.3   2.3   1.4  22.0   2.0
 5. gw-gfan2.parnis.awmn             10.5%   573    2.8   4.0   1.8  44.2   3.9
 6. gw-parnis.jb172.awmn              8.7%   573    2.7   5.3   2.2  31.3   4.7
 7. gw-john70.spef.awmn              10.8%   573   24.4  24.5   2.9 188.9  20.5
 8. gw-sv1byn.john70.awmn             9.1%   573   10.6   8.4   2.5  47.1   7.2
 9. 10.2.13.202                      11.7%   573  1089. 279.5   5.0 2735. 336.5
10. gw-winner.modulus.awmn            9.4%   573  1245. 287.4   5.3 2740. 333.8
11. 10.2.241.79                      14.2%   573  1154. 276.1   5.4 2648. 324.4
```

Και πάει κ-λέγοντας. ::

----------


## senius

> Tracing route to dc.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.5]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-godim.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.33]
> 3 1 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-ymdim.dait.awmn [10.46.76.46]
> 4 895 ms 613 ms 734 ms gw-dait.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.245]
> 5 852 ms 734 ms 759 ms djbill.dyndns-home.com [10.2.202.5]
> 
> Trace complete.





> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.26.146.2
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
> 3 450 ms 14 ms * gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
> 4 14 ms 28 ms 4 ms gw-dait.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.45]
> 5 5 ms 3 ms 3 ms router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Δημήτρη για ξαναδές ωρε φίλε τωρα...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Δημήτρη για ξαναδές ωρε φίλε τωρα...


Καλύτερα ...


Tracing route to dc.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.5]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-godim.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.33]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn [10.46.76.46]
  4    17 ms     4 ms     1 ms  gw-dait.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.245]
  5   24 ms   161 ms     7 ms  dc.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.5]

Trace complete.

----------


## senius

> Καλύτερα ...
> 
> 
> Tracing route to dc.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.5]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-godim.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.33]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-ymdim.dait.awmn [10.46.76.46]
> 4 17 ms 4 ms 1 ms gw-dait.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.245]
> ...


Δημήτρη πριν απο λίγο άλλαξα συχνότητα στο link : djbill-dait



> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.26.146.2
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
> 3 1 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
> 4 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-dait.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.45]
> 5 4 ms 5 ms 2 ms router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


 Για ξανά δοκίμασε.
Θα πρέπει να εχεις υποψη σου οτι εκει πάνω στην κορυφη του βουνου, κάθε λιγο αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα απο επειρεασμους.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Δημήτρη πριν απο λίγο άλλαξα συχνότητα στο link : djbill-dait
> Για ξανά δοκίμασε.
> Θα πρέπει να εχεις υποψη σου οτι εκει πάνω στην κορυφη του βουνου, κάθε λιγο αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα απο επειρεασμους.



Δεν έχω πρόβλημα πάνω στο βουνό. Παραπέρα είχα πάντα, αλλά εδώ και 2 ημέρες είναι οκ  :: .
Thanks !!!



```
Tracing route to dc.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.5]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-godim.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.33]
  3     3 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn [10.46.76.46]
  4     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dait.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.245]
  5     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  djbillserver.dyndns.org [10.2.202.5]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Themis Ap

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host -% | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| core.entreri.awmn - 0 | 101 | 101 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| gw-entreri.geomanous.awmn - 0 | 101 | 101 | 0 | 0 | 7 | 1 |
| gw-geomanous.dti.awmn - 0 | 101 | 101 | 1 | 1 | 6 | 1 |
| bridge-itox2.dti.awmn - 0 | 101 | 101 | 1 | 1 | 4 | 2 |
| gw-dti.ernest0x.awmn - 1 | 101 | 100 | 1 | 11 | 82 | 2 |
| gw-dti-router.ernest0x.awmn - 1 | 101 | 100 | 1 | 8 | 122 | 2 |
| gw-ernest0x.nikpet.awmn - 1 | 101 | 100 | 2 | 9 | 86 | 4 |
| 10.67.0.253 - 1 | 101 | 100 | 5 | 23 | 78 | 10 |
| host_01_router.f-dc.awmn - 1 | 101 | 100 | 6 | 25 | 117 | 16 |
| srv1.awmn - 52 | 101 | 49 | 6 | 29 | 181 | 11 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR v0.91 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Παίδες κατεβάστε αν θέλετε το Λινκ μέχρι να το φτιάξετε γιατί είναι μεγάλο πέδεμα....  ::  


```
traceroute to 10.2.202.1 (10.2.202.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2)  1.460 ms  1.567 ms  1.595 ms
 2  10.24.49.33 (10.24.49.33)  2.998 ms  2.991 ms  2.977 ms
 3  10.24.49.44 (10.24.49.44)  5.976 ms  5.964 ms  5.956 ms
 4  10.26.32.35 (10.26.32.35)  11.955 ms  11.949 ms  11.937 ms
 5  10.86.105.137 (10.86.105.137)  11.933 ms  13.352 ms  13.356 ms
 6  * * *
 7  * router.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.1)  28.622 ms  1490.299 ms
```

----------


## Nikiforos

Σήμερα στο leechers σέρνομαι απελπιστικά και επισης έχει μακρύνει η δρομολογησή μου πάει από αλλού δεν ξέρω τι έχει γίνει!

traceroute to www.leechers.awmn (10.3.41.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 OpenWrt.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.116 ms 0.121 ms 0.122 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.noolis.awmn (10.2.234.81) 1.976 ms 2.131 ms 2.250 ms
3 router.noolis_rb433a.awmn (10.2.234.65) 2.685 ms 2.726 ms 3.331 ms
4 gw-noolis.dynamic.awmn (10.42.77.225) 4.077 ms 4.397 ms 4.598 ms
5 gw-dynamic.snakeoff2.awmn (10.42.77.230) 116.864 ms 116.984 ms 117.298 ms
6 10.2.159.89 (10.2.159.89) 119.650 ms 120.045 ms 120.270 ms
7 10.2.159.70 (10.2.159.70) 120.391 ms 119.174 ms 119.310 ms
8 2rtr1.firelord.awmn (10.29.93.254) 119.426 ms 57.386 ms 3.334 ms
9 gw1.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.254) 9.140 ms 9.712 ms 10.062 ms
10 10.29.95.253 (10.29.95.253) 11.122 ms 16.776 ms 17.239 ms
11 spidy2vfx.8271.awmn (10.29.88.133) 17.620 ms 18.106 ms 18.291 ms
12 10.3.41.1 (10.3.41.1) 18.453 ms 18.666 ms 18.876 ms

Το πρόβλημα έφτιαξε! ευχαριστώ!

----------


## senius

> Παίδες κατεβάστε αν θέλετε το Λινκ μέχρι να το φτιάξετε γιατί είναι μεγάλο πέδεμα....  
> 
> 
> ```
> traceroute to 10.2.202.1 (10.2.202.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
>  1  router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2)  1.460 ms  1.567 ms  1.595 ms
>  2  10.24.49.33 (10.24.49.33)  2.998 ms  2.991 ms  2.977 ms
>  3  10.24.49.44 (10.24.49.44)  5.976 ms  5.964 ms  5.956 ms
>  4  10.26.32.35 (10.26.32.35)  11.955 ms  11.949 ms  11.937 ms
> ...


Done !!!!!
Δημήτρη, ξαναδοκίμασε τώρα.

----------


## nstergi

4 10.24.75.134 (10.24.75.134) 3.840ms 10.630ms 4.132ms 
5 10.24.81.105 (10.24.81.105) 3.872ms 5.040ms 7.739ms 
6 10.83.252.109 (10.83.252.109) 5.847ms 6.101ms 6.224ms 
7 10.87.188.105 (10.87.188.105) 7.918ms 15.114ms 7.822ms 
8 10.87.188.110 (10.87.188.110) 10.186ms 17.494ms 6.544ms 
9 10.2.173.137 (10.2.173.137) 6.843ms 7.503ms 6.905ms 
10 10.2.173.130 (10.2.173.130) 13.949ms 8.443ms 11.933ms 
11 10.73.109.242 (10.73.109.242) 10.725ms 10.147ms 8.529ms 
12 10.72.252.195 (10.72.252.195) 13.180ms 9.971ms 21.936ms 
*13 * 10.67.0.253 (10.67.0.253) 191.758ms * 
14 10.67.0.253 (10.67.0.253) 292.782ms 71.930ms 10.67.0.2 (10.67.0.2) 2360.135ms 
15 10.67.0.2 (10.67.0.2) 450.396ms 4.090ms 10.19.143.13 (10.19.143.13) 1586.453ms*


 ::

----------


## kinglyr

παιδιά κοιτάχτε στο BGP υπάρχουν κάτι περίεργα routes και AS.
Dst Address 147.102.1.1 που περνάει από...
10567,13649,15976,8506,7539,3180,72,913,2628,11087,9326,10149,9209,2578,4272,8266,10130,14978,4084,14735,10636,10218,7578,8029,18569,6727,416,891,4097,2841,3119,12164,10814,14518,13998,1397,16693,18837,6041,14024,4758,2379,3725,6506,10130,8137,121,6040,50328,50290

50328,50290??? ποιός έχει βάλει αυτό το AS και το route?

----------


## klarabel

Απο μένα πάντως και κόμβους που διαχειρίζομαι δεν είναι. Πάλι λίγο καιρό πρίν, πάλι καποια public ip έπαιζε στο bgp και χάθηκε.

----------


## ipduh

λούπες πηγαινοντας προς φλαμπούρι ...

----------


## john70

Ναι, Κλασική περίπτωση .... ¨οταν είναι κάτω τα λίνκ προς την πλευρά της Αθήνας , πάει να το βρεί απο το λίνκ που κοιτάει Ευβοια.... τί να το κάνεις που εκεί είναι κομμένα στα 2 .... Απο Σκάι>Χτυπά και μετα 1-2 ακόμα και τρύπα.... 

Τώρα που το λίνκ προς Αθήνα (σκάι) στο Φλαμπούρι είναι οκ , Η Χαλκίδα, πάει Χτυπά>Σκαι>X-tra>Αμαρυνθό , ή Χτυπά>Σκάι>Φλαμπούρι>σε Άλλο κόμβο στην Αμάρυνθο  :: 

Απλά tragic  ::

----------


## john70

Και την προηγούμε εβδομάδα, με τον Ιωσήφ, πέσαμε σε κάτι λούπες ψάχνοντας την Πάρνηθα γενικά ...

----------


## john70

50ΧΧΧ είναι τα AS στην πλευρά της Ευβοιας. Ο 50328 έχει λίνκ με πάρνηθα.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

ns:~# traceroute wind.awmn
traceroute to wind.awmn (10.19.143.12), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2) 2.960 ms 2.932 ms 2.916 ms
2 10.24.72.73 (10.24.72.73) 7.237 ms 7.702 ms 7.850 ms
3 10.24.72.66 (10.24.72.66) 10.172 ms 10.504 ms 10.894 ms
4 gw-indian.m0rphy.awmn (10.24.56.245) 27.763 ms 28.290 ms 28.276 ms
5 gw-jimgal.m0rphy.awmn (10.24.75.129) 28.955 ms 29.597 ms 29.591 ms
6 10.24.46.249 (10.24.46.249) 30.068 ms 26.761 ms 39.401 ms
7 10.24.46.218 (10.24.46.21 ::  39.333 ms 11.541 ms 10.238 ms
8 10.24.59.253 (10.24.59.253) 14.887 ms 14.977 ms 14.970 ms
*9 gw-sv1fjn.sv1jcz-2.awmn (10.86.105.137) 229.159 ms 231.230 ms 231.230 ms*
10 gw-sv1jcz-2.gfan2.awmn (10.86.105.130) 231.604 ms 231.788 ms 231.958 ms
11 mt1.gfan2.awmn (10.3.37.1) 232.362 ms 232.467 ms 232.460 ms
12 gw-gfan2.f-dc2.awmn (10.3.37.92) 242.146 ms 242.245 ms 242.187 ms
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 * *^C

----------


## tsatasos

Ωχ από εμένα περνάς? Δεν έχεις πιο σύντομη διαδρομή?

Το λινκ sv1fjn.sv1jcz-2 κάθε φορά που βρέχει πολύ πέφτει από -70 στα -80,-85.
Όταν φτιάξει ο καιρός πρέπει να το δούμε με τον sv1fjn, αλλά ίσως είναι από την άλλη μεριά.

Έχει και full traffic τώρα και από τις 2 μεριές (tx/rx) ... γι αυτό τόσο ping...

----------


## tsatasos

traceroute wind.awmn
# ADDRESS RT1 RT2 RT3 STATUS 
1 10.24.59.253 1ms 1ms 2ms 
2 10.86.105.137 2ms 2ms 1ms 
3 10.86.105.130 30ms 4ms 4ms 
4 10.3.37.1 85ms 107ms 168ms 
5 10.3.37.92 88ms 111ms 31ms 
6 10.19.143.12 10ms 6ms 0ms

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

traceroute to wind.awmn (10.19.143.12), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 10.23.26.2 2.427 ms 2.404 ms 2.392 ms
2 10.24.72.73 4.870 ms 5.238 ms 5.932 ms
3 10.24.72.66 6.554 ms 7.509 ms 7.906 ms
4 10.24.53.253 9.112 ms 13.483 ms 13.520 ms
5 10.24.75.129 31.310 ms 31.314 ms 31.311 ms
6 10.24.46.249 31.307 ms 30.694 ms 36.168 ms
7 10.24.46.218 36.178 ms 35.410 ms 35.031 ms
8 10.24.65.254 962.251 ms 961.613 ms 960.604 ms
9 10.86.105.137 960.203 ms 958.979 ms 954.659 ms
10 10.86.105.130 954.606 ms 936.779 ms 939.618 ms
11 10.3.37.4 939.634 ms 943.314 ms 943.840 ms
12 10.2.38.129 940.673 ms 940.598 ms 941.102 ms
13 10.2.225.37 945.749 ms 1364.357 ms 1364.085 ms
14 10.2.225.45 1364.060 ms 1364.049 ms 1364.034 ms
15 10.17.119.197 1364.024 ms 1364.005 ms 1364.011 ms
16 10.17.119.253 1361.583 ms 1361.525 ms 1357.823 ms
17 10.17.119.10 1355.942 ms 1353.535 ms 1353.472 ms

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! Χρόνια πολλά, Χριστός Ανέστη και Καλό Πάσχα. Είναι 3 εβδομάδα τωρα με προβλήματα δρομολόγησης εκει που φαινονται οι μεγαλοι χρονοι αποκρισης και αλλαζουν συχνα οι χρονοι και δεν το κάνειο συνεχεια! αλλά περισσοτερο καιρό εχει προβλημα! Παρακαλω ας δει καποιος τι συμβαινει γιατι δημιουργουνται σοβαροτατα προβληματα και μερικες φορες καθιστουν αχρηστες VPN και VOIP υπηρεσιες. Ευχαριστω.

traceroute to 10.2.237.1 (10.2.237.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.1) 0.459 ms 0.450 ms 0.481 ms
2 rb411.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.133) 1.137 ms 1.133 ms 1.133 ms
3 gw-nikis.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.23 ::  9.090 ms 9.090 ms 9.091 ms
4 rb0.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.130) 9.104 ms 9.109 ms 9.117 ms
5 gw-7bpm-2.kasparov.awmn (10.71.97.245) 11.025 ms 10.996 ms 10.992 ms
6 gw-kasparov.7net.awmn (10.71.219.245) 12.936 ms 17.673 ms 17.641 ms
7 router01.7net.awmn (10.31.172.1) 15.622 ms 15.616 ms 15.620 ms
8 gw-7net.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.169) 15.692 ms 27.226 ms 27.209 ms
9 rb2.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.2) 23.275 ms 23.266 ms 23.269 ms
10 gw-panoramix.trackman.awmn (10.21.127.133) 23.295 ms 23.298 ms 23.297 ms
11 10.35.161.193 (10.35.161.193) 23.503 ms 21.851 ms 18.009 ms
12 gw-trackman.manos1.awmn (10.42.83.245) 234.085 ms 249.751 ms 249.711 ms
13 gw-manos1.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.237) 263.201 ms 263.204 ms 255.012 ms
14 gw-djbill.myth.awmn (10.2.202.250) 253.014 ms 253.009 ms 253.009 ms
15 openwrt.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 269.700 ms 269.656 ms 269.648 ms

----------


## ALTAiR

> Καλημέρα! Χρόνια πολλά, Χριστός Ανέστη και Καλό Πάσχα. Είναι 3 εβδομάδα τωρα με προβλήματα δρομολόγησης εκει που φαινονται οι μεγαλοι χρονοι αποκρισης και αλλαζουν συχνα οι χρονοι και δεν το κάνειο συνεχεια! αλλά περισσοτερο καιρό εχει προβλημα! Παρακαλω ας δει καποιος τι συμβαινει γιατι δημιουργουνται σοβαροτατα προβληματα και μερικες φορες καθιστουν αχρηστες VPN και VOIP υπηρεσιες. Ευχαριστω.
> 
> traceroute to 10.2.237.1 (10.2.237.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
> 1 router.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.1) 0.459 ms 0.450 ms 0.481 ms
> 2 rb411.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.133) 1.137 ms 1.133 ms 1.133 ms
> 3 gw-nikis.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.23 9.090 ms 9.090 ms 9.091 ms
> 4 rb0.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.130) 9.104 ms 9.109 ms 9.117 ms
> 5 gw-7bpm-2.kasparov.awmn (10.71.97.245) 11.025 ms 10.996 ms 10.992 ms
> 6 gw-kasparov.7net.awmn (10.71.219.245) 12.936 ms 17.673 ms 17.641 ms
> ...


Φαίνεται απλά να έχει κάποιο delay το link του trackman με τον Manos1. Μίλα αρχικά με trackman...
EDIT: ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ :TIDE

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικα μιλησα εγω οκ θα το βρουμε το προβλημα!  :: )

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Κατηγορήθηκα από τον μεγαλύτερο κόμβο gfan (που φροντίζουμε και έχουμε πρόσβαση στα περισσότερα λινκ στο AWMN δικτυο), *ότι οι άλλοι συνδιαχειρηστές του*, που ελέγχουν ολα τα λινκ του, του ειπαν "οτι έγιναν πουτάνα ολα στο δύκτυο " και οτι φταίω κι εγώ."
Δηλώνω ότι καμία σχέση δεν έχω στα πειράματά τους, ήδη εxω ξεκινήσει την διαδικασία στους 129 κόμβους που ελέγχω, να απαγκιστρωθούν από dns/anycast και ρυθμίσεις, που έχουν σχέση με το σχήμα των ανω.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ipduh

> Καλησπέρα.
> Κατηγορήθηκα από τον μεγαλύτερο κόμβο gfan (που φροντίζουμε και έχουμε πρόσβαση στα περισσότερα λινκ στο AWMN δικτυο), *ότι οι άλλοι συνδιαχειρηστές του*, που ελέγχουν ολα τα λινκ του, του ειπαν "οτι έγιναν πουτάνα ολα στο δύκτυο " και οτι φταίω κι εγώ."
> Δηλώνω ότι καμία σχέση δεν έχω στα πειράματά τους, ήδη εxω ξεκινήσει την διαδικασία στους 129 κόμβους που ελέγχω, να απαγκιστρωθούν από dns/anycast και ρυθμίσεις, που έχουν σχέση με το σχήμα των ανω.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


πώς σχετίζεται αυτό με τον τίτλο του νήματος;

έγινε τίποτα στον gfan2 που να επηρρέασε καποιον άλλον στο δίκτυο;

τί πειράματα;

εμένα μου αναφέρθηκε ότι απλώς ενα vpn μέσα στον gfan2 που επηρρεάζει μόνο τον gfan έχασε μερική λειτουργικότητα

πάλι τσακωμοί και παρεξηγήσεις;

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.2.237.1 (10.2.237.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.1) 0.363 ms 0.341 ms 0.373 ms
2 rb411.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.133) 1.072 ms 1.071 ms 1.072 ms
3 gw-nikis.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.23 ::  8.424 ms 8.410 ms 8.411 ms
4 rb0.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.130) 8.435 ms 8.400 ms 8.383 ms
5 gw-7bpm-2.kasparov.awmn (10.71.97.245) 9.576 ms 9.565 ms 9.563 ms
6 gw-kasparov.7net.awmn (10.71.219.245) 21.062 ms 17.752 ms 17.731 ms
7 router01.7net.awmn (10.31.172.1) 19.762 ms 20.037 ms 20.011 ms
8 10.31.172.250 (10.31.172.250) 22.649 ms 31.599 ms 31.561 ms
9 gw-gvaf.john70.awmn (10.2.21.186) 31.619 ms 31.623 ms 29.869 ms
10 gw-gvaf.metalab.awmn (10.2.38.36) 41.997 ms 41.986 ms 41.989 ms
11 gw-raditz.jb172.awnn (10.22.11.205) 42.011 ms 158.076 ms 158.017 ms
12 gw-jb172.lp17.awmn (10.42.69.246) 158.094 ms 156.407 ms 156.081 ms
13 gw-lp17.noolis.awmn (10.42.69.242) 417.324 ms 53.891 ms 37.087 ms
14 openwrt.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 37.059 ms 37.093 ms 37.044 ms

και πότε πότε αλλάζει σε :

traceroute to 10.2.237.1 (10.2.237.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.1) 0.333 ms 0.309 ms 0.348 ms
2 rb411.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.133) 1.058 ms 1.047 ms 1.046 ms
3 gw-nikis.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.23 ::  9.028 ms 9.025 ms 8.992 ms
4 rb0.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.130) 9.034 ms 9.015 ms 9.000 ms
5 gw-7bpm-2.kasparov.awmn (10.71.97.245) 15.557 ms 15.560 ms 15.560 ms
6 gw-kasparov.7net.awmn (10.71.219.245) 27.183 ms 16.600 ms 16.548 ms
7 router01.7net.awmn (10.31.172.1) 18.675 ms 32.067 ms 32.032 ms
8 gw-7net.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.169) 32.118 ms 32.123 ms 32.126 ms
9 rb2.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.2) 32.154 ms 32.159 ms 32.162 ms
10 gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn (10.21.127.147) 32.214 ms 29.964 ms 29.924 ms
11 10.21.131.203 (10.21.131.203) 29.998 ms 26.655 ms 26.375 ms
12 10.49.229.146 (10.49.229.146) 26.390 ms 22.812 ms 28.347 ms
13 10.37.77.130 (10.37.77.130) 28.309 ms 35.652 ms 35.611 ms
14 gw-snakeoff2.dynamic.awmn (10.42.77.229) 35.631 ms 46.079 ms 46.072 ms
15 gw-dynamic.noolis.awmn (10.42.77.226) 46.210 ms 46.213 ms 46.215 ms
16 gw-mixalisfer.noolis.awmn (10.2.234.9 ::  46.051 ms 21.204 ms 30.410 ms
17 openwrt.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 30.473 ms 30.479 ms 32.007 ms

----------


## ALTAiR

> traceroute to 10.2.237.1 - 
> 17 openwrt.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 30.473 ms 30.479 ms 32.007 ms


To πρόβλημα πιο ακριβώς είναι; Τα μεγάλα pings σε κάποια links? 
Ή το γεγονός ότι κάποιες φορές πας από άλλη διαδρομή;

----------


## Nikiforos

προφανως κατι γινονταν εκει και μετα επεφταν και αλλαζε η δρομολογηση! αυτο γινοταν 2 μερες συνεχομενες και καθιστουσε αχρηστες ενα καρο υπηρεσιες! καλο ειναι οταν δουμε οτι ενα link πεφτει 20 φορες την ωρα να κλεινουμε το BGP να μην εχουν και αλλοι προβλημα μεχρι να επισκευαστει!

----------


## eagleg

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert 10.74.80.1

Tracing route to 10.74.80.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router1.eagle.awmn [10.26.114.1]
2 7 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-eagle.nkar.awmn [10.26.114.250]
3 18 ms 2 ms 1 ms 10.26.156.129
4 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-panxan.miketzav.awmn [10.26.156.98]
5 18 ms 12 ms 7 ms 10.26.160.66
6 35 ms 20 ms 28 ms 10.78.233.249
7 1089 ms 1427 ms 726 ms 10.31.171.249
8 1588 ms 1994 ms 1419 ms awmn-6042-ymt-router1.john70-ymt.awmn [10.31.171.1]
9 2050 ms 2732 ms 1878 ms gw-john70-ymt.prn.awmn [10.31.171.246]
10 1397 ms 2210 ms 3499 ms 10.67.175.237
11 1999 ms 1308 ms 1696 ms gw-skai-parnitha.flabouri.awmn [10.67.175.202]
12 2143 ms 2419 ms 2832 ms gw-john70-prn2.evoia.awmn [10.73.106.254]
13 3673 ms * 1839 ms pcrouter.eviawind-1.ewn [10.146.3.246]
14 579 ms 754 ms 314 ms 10.146.3.218
15 638 ms 609 ms 925 ms 10.146.9.249
16 759 ms 739 ms 979 ms 10.146.9.246
17 803 ms 705 ms 787 ms 10.74.80.1

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
traceroute to www.leechers.awmn (10.3.41.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2)  2.531 ms  2.501 ms  2.461 ms
 2  10.24.72.73 (10.24.72.73)  4.844 ms  4.855 ms  4.772 ms
 3  10.24.72.66 (10.24.72.66)  6.905 ms  7.065 ms  7.345 ms
 4  gw-indian.m0rphy.awmn (10.24.56.245)  25.405 ms  25.394 ms  25.378 ms
 5  vang1804.m0rphy.awmn (10.24.53.254)  74.939 ms  74.932 ms  74.916 ms
 6  10.24.81.101 (10.24.81.101)  77.184 ms  74.119 ms  74.803 ms
 7  10.24.75.134 (10.24.75.134)  75.160 ms  281.288 ms  424.434 ms
 8  10.24.46.227 (10.24.46.227)  438.798 ms  439.134 ms  439.114 ms
 9  10.24.83.243 (10.24.83.243)  505.268 ms  505.269 ms  505.248 ms
10  10.87.188.105 (10.87.188.105)  507.399 ms  507.400 ms  507.380 ms
11  gw-sv1gfu.warlock.awmn (10.87.188.110)  507.358 ms  508.091 ms  508.088 ms
12  gw-warlock.marius.awmn (10.34.65.241)  508.075 ms  508.059 ms  510.854 ms
13  router2.marius.awmn (10.34.65.2)  513.854 ms  606.105 ms  330.924 ms
14  marius2vfx.8271.awmn (10.29.88.121)  336.036 ms  336.030 ms  336.004 ms
15  10.3.41.1 (10.3.41.1)  335.981 ms  338.990 ms  338.975 ms
```

και από άλλη διαδρομή...



```
ns:~# traceroute www.leechers.awmn
traceroute to www.leechers.awmn (10.3.41.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2)  2.438 ms  2.413 ms  2.386 ms
 2  10.24.49.33 (10.24.49.33)  11.862 ms  11.855 ms  11.836 ms
 3  10.24.49.50 (10.24.49.50)  1522.767 ms  1633.145 ms  1638.185 ms
 4  10.24.81.101 (10.24.81.101)  1735.652 ms  1887.857 ms  1893.609 ms
 5  10.24.75.134 (10.24.75.134)  1893.596 ms  1915.983 ms  1915.976 ms
 6  10.24.46.227 (10.24.46.227)  1922.815 ms  1932.781 ms  1944.447 ms
 7  10.24.83.243 (10.24.83.243)  2014.010 ms  1412.117 ms  1415.947 ms
 8  10.87.188.105 (10.87.188.105)  1415.923 ms  1718.667 ms  2191.150 ms
 9  gw-sv1gfu.warlock.awmn (10.87.188.110)  2195.116 ms  2337.491 ms  2351.152 ms
10  gw-warlock.marius.awmn (10.34.65.241)  2352.329 ms  2376.276 ms  2419.989 ms
11  router2.marius.awmn (10.34.65.2)  2589.488 ms  2589.481 ms  2633.606 ms
12  marius2vfx.8271.awmn (10.29.88.121)  2638.007 ms  2663.962 ms  1381.035 ms
13  10.3.41.1 (10.3.41.1)  1382.965 ms  1388.039 ms  1392.496 ms
```

κατά διαόλου πάμε....

----------


## gvaf

Από τη μέρα που καρφώσαμε οι περισσότεροι άλλες συχνότητες (νόμιμες) όλα τα ping πήγαν στο θεό !!!!

----------


## tsatasos

> Από τη μέρα που καρφώσαμε οι περισσότεροι άλλες συχνότητες (νόμιμες) όλα τα ping πήγαν στο θεό !!!!


Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται σε κόμβους που έχουν πολλά λινκς κ μεγάλο tx power.

----------


## ipduh

2195.116 ms 2337.491 ms 2351.152 ms !

----------


## Themis Ap

> Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται σε κόμβους που έχουν πολλά λινκς κ μεγάλο tx power.


Πέρα από αυτό ξέρει κανείς στα παραπάνω λινκς που έχουν πρόβλημα, τι εκδόσεις Μίκροτικ παίζουν;

Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς υψηλά pings σε λινκς μεταξύ, ας πούμε, της "κλασσικής" παλιάς 2.9.27 και εκδόσεων > 5 ;

----------


## Nikiforos

Προβλήματα υπάρχουν και με όσους βάζουνε εκδόσεις ΜΤ που δεν είναι stable! να αποφεύγονται αυτες σε μηχανήματα που δουλεύουν σε κόμβους γιατί έχουν σοβαρότατα προβλήματα! δυστυχώς και εγω τωρα που έμενα εξοχικο 1 εβδομάδα μαρτύρησα με τις δρομολογήσεις καποια BGP πεφτουν χωρις ομως να πεφτουν τα links και αλλαζει συνεχεια η δρομολογηση και ετσι δεν μπορεις να δουλευεις με VPN και asterisk καθως χανονται όλα στις διαδρομες. Καποιοι κόμβοι που ακομα εχουν 2.9.27 δεν μπορουν να πανε σε νεότερες εκδόσεις? ισως να υπαρχουν ασυμβατοτητες αλλα δεν εχω εγω καποιον συγγενικό κόμβο για να το τσεκάρω. Στα δικά μου εχω 5.25 εκτος της Αθήνας που ειναι openwrt.

----------


## marius

Ολα τα λινκ που εχω ειναι κατω απο 8 dbm και στα 4 ρουτερ υπαρχει η εκδοση 6.1.
Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι εχουν μερικοι απο σας πανω απο 1 sec.
Μηπως ειναι αλλου το προβλημα?

1 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]
2 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms router2.marius.awmn [10.34.65.2]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms marius2vfx.8271.awmn [10.29.88.121]
4 5 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.3.41.1

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## tsatasos

Μη καθαρή οπτική επαφή, όχι τόσο καλά κεντραρισμένες κεραίες, υψηλό tx power, παρεμβολές από άλλα λινκς = χαμηλό ccq = υψηλό ping όταν περνάει traffic.

----------


## marius

> Μη καθαρή οπτική επαφή, όχι τόσο καλά κεντραρισμένες κεραίες, υψηλό tx power, παρεμβολές από άλλα λινκς = χαμηλό ccq = υψηλό ping όταν περνάει traffic.


Τασο, αυτα δεν "παιζουν" σε μενα.
Οταν καταλαβω κατι απο τα παραπανω,κλεινω το λινκ μεχρι να το φτιαξω.
Δεν το εχω παρατησει το AWMN  :: .
Εαν ξαναγινει ,στειλτε ενα ΠΜ να το δω αμεσως.

----------


## senius

> Τασο, αυτα δεν "παιζουν" σε μενα.
> Οταν καταλαβω κατι απο τα παραπανω,κλεινω το λινκ μεχρι να το φτιαξω.
> Δεν το εχω παρατησει το AWMN .


+++++ στον marius

----------


## ALTAiR

> +++++ στον marius


+++++ Στον Senius που έδωσε +++++ στον Marius!

Tracing route to router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.altair.awmn [10.21.133.1]
2 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms 10.49.229.137
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.49.229.146
4 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]

Trace complete.

Tracert από Βριλήσσια(ALTAiR) στο router του Marius μέσω Πεντέλης(Amazon)

Μια χαρά!

----------


## Space

Ping statistics for 10.19.143.13:
Packets: Sent = 166, Received = 120, Lost = 46 (27% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 13ms, Maximum = 199ms, Average = 62ms

.....

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτό δεν λέει κάτι. Δοκίμασε το mtr ή winmtr να δεις που χάνεις πακέτα.

----------


## Space

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| 10.2.152.1 - 0 | 101 | 101 | 0 | 0 | 5 | 0 |
| 10.2.152.226 - 0 | 101 | 101 | 0 | 0 | 5 | 1 |
| gw-klarabel.trackman.awmn - 0 | 101 | 101 | 1 | 2 | 17 | 1 |
| 10.35.161.194 - 7 | 79 | 74 | 1 | 2 | 14 | 1 |
| gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn - 7 | 79 | 74 | 4 | 13 | 46 | 10 |
| rb1.panoramix.awmn - 7 | 79 | 74 | 4 | 9 | 41 | 9 |
| gw-panoramix.7bpm.awmn - 7 | 79 | 74 | 4 | 13 | 46 | 8 |
| rb5.7bpm.awmn - 7 | 79 | 74 | 4 | 17 | 56 | 10 |
| gw-7bpm.spirosco.awmn - 7 | 79 | 74 | 7 | 17 | 54 | 14 |
| fwl.spirosco.awmn - 7 | 79 | 74 | 8 | 17 | 60 | 13 |
| gw-spirosco.fnet.awmn - 8 | 75 | 69 | 12 | 62 | 173 | 48 |
| srv1.awmn - 46 | 35 | 19 | 0 | 78 | 208 | 27 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR v0.92 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider

----------


## NetTraptor

κανε copy to clipboard kai paste με currier new που είναι fixed width γραμματοσειρά. Δεν διαβάζεται  :: 

Edit:

Άστο με τον wysiwyg editor δεν

----------


## Space

winmtr.png

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι κάποιος πρέπει να κεντράρει...

----------


## Space

UP

Ακομα δεν εχει γινει κατι...
Εστω να κοπει το routing σαυτο το λινκ..

Μεχρι και dns timeouts περνω..

----------


## Space

winmtr2.png

ακομα τιποτα..

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν το κόψουμε δεν παίζει το VoIP μεσω GFAN αν το αφήσουμε ανοιχτό έχει packet loss o Σπυροσκος και το θέμα ξεκινάει από πολύ πιο μακρυά από το data center για σένα. O trackman έχει κάποιο θέμα ανάμεσα στους 2 router του.

bros cliff and back current!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Treladiko Network ©

----------


## senius

Μπορώ από τον κόμβο μου, να σας γυρίσω πιάτο και bb link σε Ν μάλιστα.

----------


## Space

ξεκιναει απο trackman αλλα στο last hop ειναι απαραδεκτο... 40% packet loss..
το voip δουλευει κανονικα δλδ??

----------


## NetTraptor

Αύριο θα πάμε στο DC γιατί πρέπει να μετακινήσουμε ένα πιάτο. Γύρισε αν θες αλλά πολύ σύντομα μάλλον θα εγκαταλείψουμε αυτό το DC λόγο κόστους/προσφερόμενης υπηρεσίας.

Το voip είναι μόνο σηματοδοσια οπότε ναι παίζει μια χαρά. Τις περισσότερες φορές.

----------


## senius

> Αύριο θα πάμε στο DC γιατί πρέπει να μετακινήσουμε ένα πιάτο. Γύρισε αν θες αλλά πολύ σύντομα μάλλον θα εγκαταλείψουμε αυτό το DC λόγο κόστους/προσφερόμενης υπηρεσίας.


Done !!
Απο τον κόμβο senius, εκπέμπει 80αρι πιάτο σε *Ν* προς τον F-DC2 (#18242) σε *οριζόντια πόλωση* με :
ssid : awmn-10636-18242
radio name : senius #10636
στους 5530
Channel Width : 20/40 MHz HT Below

Σε αναμονή..
F-DC2 (#18242).jpg

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αν το κόψουμε δεν παίζει το VoIP μεσω GFAN αν το αφήσουμε ανοιχτό έχει packet loss o Σπυροσκος και το θέμα ξεκινάει από πολύ πιο μακρυά από το data center για σένα. O trackman έχει κάποιο θέμα ανάμεσα στους 2 router του.
> 
> bros cliff and back current!  Treladiko Network ©


καλημέρα! να ρωτήσω κάτι, το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις σχετικά με τον trackman τι προβλήματα δημιουργεί? γιατί όταν η δρομολόγηση μου προς εξοχικο και το αναποδο προς Αθήνα περνάει απο εκει έχω τεραστια προβληματα σε VOIP, καθώς και με VPN, όταν τυγχάνουν αυτα και είμαι εξοχικο αναγκάζομαι να κλεινω το BGP σε δικό μου link αλλιως σερνονται τα παντα και ας μην φαινεται και τοσο στα pings! μεχρι και στα μηχανηματα μου μεσα να ειμαι (ΜΤ) συνεχως με αποσυνδεουν! τι γινεται ρε γμτ?
ειχα ενημερωσει τον manos1 μηνες πριν που υπαρχει το προβλημα αυτο καθως δεν ηξερα απο που ειναι ακριβως αλλα δεν διορθωθηκε κάτι δυστυχώς...
παρακαλώ οπου υπαρχει προβλημα ειτε να διορθωθει αμεσα είτε να κλεισει το BGP εκει που υπαρχει το προβλημα γιατι ειναι κρίμα να κλεινουμε links που δουλευουν άριστα προκειμένου η δρομολόγηση να προσπεράσει προβληματικές διαδρομές!

----------


## NetTraptor

> μεχρι και στα μηχανηματα μου μεσα να ειμαι (ΜΤ) συνεχως με αποσυνδεουν! τι γινεται ρε γμτ?


Αν εχεις κατι τετοιο τοπικα μαλλον ξεκινα απο κανενα δικο σου καλωδιο

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν καταλαβες τι ειπα, οχι τοπικα! εκει δεν εχω προβλημα. ΜΟΝΟ οταν περναει η δρομολογηση απο trackman υπαρχει προβλημα! οταν ειμαι εξοχικο κλεινω το BGP σε δικο μου Link παει απο αλλου και παιζουν ολα τζαμι! οποτε δεν ειναι απο εμένα...αμα δεν λυθει λοιπον πρεπει να ανοιγοκλεινω BGP (φυσικα εχω μιλησει με τον αλλον κομβο και ειπε να το κανω) για να αποφυγουμε παρεξηγησεις αλλα τωρα που καλοκαιριασε και παω συχνα εκει κριμα ειναι. Τελικα δεν μου απαντησες ομως! το θεμα αυτο με το trackman τι ακριβως κανει? ειδα και τις αναφορες του Space και εχω παρατηρησει και εγω παρομοιες συμπεριφορες.
Αυτο που ειπα παραπανω οτι με αποσυνδεουν τα ΜΤ γινεται οποτε η δρομολογηση περναει απο τον συγκεκριμενο κομβο. Τα προβληματα που εχω αναφερει και αλλες φορες ειναι απο τον Απριλιο μηνα τουλαχιστον, δεν εχει διορθωθει τπτ και ειχα μιλησει τηλεφωνικα με τον Manos1 για να κανει ελεγχο αλλα δεν εχω ενημερωση. Με λιγα λογια απο τον Απριλιο μηνα μεχρι σημερα οταν η δρομολόγηση περνάει απο εκει το VPN και το VOIP ειναι παντελως άχρηστα, και οι αλλες σελιδες του AWMN σέρνονται. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται και τι φταιει δεν βγαζω ακρη!

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχει πρόβλημα με τις lan? Τα καλώδια? κάτι τέτοιο. Γιατί αφού βλέπετε θέματα περιμένετε όλοι από τον καναπέ να φτιαχτούν? Άλλοι έχουν καβαλήσει 100 ταράτσες για να βοηθήσουν ο ένας τον άλλο. 
Δεν είναι internet εδώ. Επειδή τα βρήκατε έτυμα δεν σημαίνει ότι γίνανε μόνα τους. 
Πάρε τηλέφωνο τον trackman από το goowhoo και πήγαινε για ένα καφέ να τον βοηθήσεις αν μπορείς. Αν ντρέπεστε να σας τον συστήσω. Και από εκεί έχω περάσει πολλές φορές. Ο manos τι δουλειά έχει? Το ίδιο ισχύει και για όλους τους προηγούμενους που γκρινιάζουν σε αυτά τα thread από τον καναπέ τους. Πίστεψε με για κάθε μια γκρίνια εδώ, κάποιοι κάνουν 10 τηλέφωνα, 10 βόλτες και περνάνε 10 ώρες μπροστά σε οθόνες να βοηθήσουν. Από τον Απρίλιο έχεις δει κάτι και δεν έχεις κάνει κάτι? Εσύ Space?

Αυτό το πράγμα δεν έχει πλάκα πια. Όσο περισσότερο αποξενωνομαστε τόσο αυτό θα φθείρεται. Εντωμεταξύ με την αδιαφορία πολλών ακόμα και αυτοί που "μάχονται" παύουν να το κάνουν μιας και φαίνεται ότι τελικά δεν μένει κάτι για το οποίο πρέπει να ταλανίζονται. Αν ο ένας ενοχλούσε τον άλλο λες να μην παίρναμε τα πόδια μας όλοι? Αν υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον λες να έπεφτε το byteme? λες να μην σου βρίσκαμε λύσεις γρηγορότερα για άλλα θέματα?

Και πριν θειχτεις και το πάρεις κατάκαρδα και προσωπικά να υποδείξω ότι δεν είναι προσωπική κίτρινη κάρτα αλλά γενική. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι μπορώ να κάνω για εσάς ώστε να αλλάξει αυτό το πράγμα. Ώστε να αλλάξουμε όλοι γενικά. Ζούμε άσχημες μέρες και είμαστε πραγματικά μια μικρογραφία της γενικής κατάστασης.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Done !!
> Απο τον κόμβο senius, εκπέμπει 80αρι πιάτο σε *Ν* προς τον F-DC2 (#18242) σε *οριζόντια πόλωση* με :
> ssid : awmn-10636-18242
> radio name : senius #10636
> στους 5530
> Channel Width : 20/40 MHz HT Below
> 
> Σε αναμονή..
> Συνημμένο 31526



Είσαι αρχηγός! Αν προλάβουμε τελικά θα δοκιμάσουμε. Μόνο μην βάλεις nstream και μπιχλιμπίδια γιατί απέναντι έχουμε ένα rocket dish

----------


## Nikiforos

ΝetTraptor φυσικα και δεν θίγομαι! εχεις δικιο! και για το byteme εχω ρωτησει ποσες φορες και στο leechers τι χρειαζονται μηπως εχουμε να δορισουμε πραγματα απαντηση δεν εχω παρει ακομα....για το λινκ στον Υμηττο εχω πει ποσες φορες και δεν εγινε τπτ, εχω ζητησει ποσες φορες να βοηθησω. Οσο για τον mano1 εχει το κινητο του στο wind! επειδη εχει Link με το trackman νομιζα πως φταιει το λινκ τους γιαυτο μιλησα, μου ειπε οτι θα το δει και θα μου πει και του ειπα αν θελει κατι να βοηθησω, απαντηση δεν ξαναπηρα και δεν θελω να παιρνω συνεχεια σε κινητα αλλους που δεν γνωριζω προσωπικα και να τους ζαλιζω για το δικτυο και τα links! καταλαβαινω οτι ο καθενας εχει οικογενεια, δουλειες κτλ αλλα αν δεν πει καποιος κατι εδω περα να μαθουμε τι γινεται ή πως να τον βρουμε,πως θα βρεις καποιον? ποσες φορες εχω στειλει σε αλλους email και απαντηση ΠΟΤΕ δεν εχω λαβει? εγω εχω καθε διαθεση αλλα απο μερικους υπαρχει πληρη αδιαφορια! τουλαχιστον ας κλεινουν το BGP να μην ενοχλουν τους αλλους!

----------


## NetTraptor

Αντιθέτως. Έχει αλλάξει 4 κάρτες καλώδια και μάλλον κάτι δεν κάνει καλά. Πήγαινε να τον βοηθήσεις. Τα άλλα που κάνεις είναι άχρηστα. 
http://www.goowho.awmn/affichemembre.php?CODEMEMBRE=23

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραια σελίδα! δεν την ηξερα! lol! οκ thanks, θα επικοινωνησω μαζι του! για κανονισε να φτιαξουμε και τπτ στον Αηστρατη πριν την κανουν ολοι για διακοπες!  :: 

Y.Γ θα γραφτω οταν παω σπιτι το απογευμα!

edit : και γράφτηκα και εγώ στην παραπάνω σελίδα που είπαμε, και μίλησα με τον trackman!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|| WinMTR statistics |
> | Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> | 192.168.0.52 - 1 | 62032 | 62001 | 0 | 0 | 32 | 0 |
> | mt.nettraptor3341.awmn - 1 | 62031 | 62000 | 0 | 0 | 111 | 0 |
> | gw-nettraptor3341.7net.awmn - 1 | 62008 | 61977 | 1 | 3 | 131 | 2 |
> | gw-7net.panoramix.awmn - 1 | 62012 | 61982 | 1 | 4 | 580 | 3 |
> | rb2.panoramix.awmn - 1 | 62004 | 61972 | 1 | 5 | 569 | 3 |
> | gw-panoramix.trackman.awmn - 1 | 62012 | 61982 | 2 | 5 | 313 | 4 |
> ...


Ο Καψερός άλλαξε το καλώδιο και τις LAN τα χε κάνει μαντάρα ο ίδιος ή κάποιος άλλος "expert" στο routing.

Nikiforos τώρα θα πηγαίνεις σφαίρα

----------


## Nikiforos

χααχαχαχ ναι! μιλησαμε μερικές φορές στο τηλ! του είπα να παω από εκει αλλά είπε θα κάνει κάτι αλλαγες και θα δει. Και εγώ που πιστευα οτι φταινε καποια links! Ευχαριστώ πάντως μακάρι να πηγαίνουν όλα καλά τώρα!

----------


## devilman

C:\Users\Family>tracert 10.24.65.3

Tracing route to ftp.tsatasos.awmn [10.24.65.3]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms router.devilman.wn [10.28.5.1]
2 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-devilman.geioa.awmn [10.28.5.250]
3 3 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-geioa.jollyroger.awmn [10.27.224.250]
4 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn [10.40.186.246]
5 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms router3.petr0s-5.awmn [10.18.225.13]
6 129 ms 137 ms 127 ms 10.20.214.249
7 129 ms 136 ms 200 ms 10.24.83.252
8 66 ms 117 ms 134 ms 10.24.83.249
9 102 ms 89 ms 158 ms 10.24.46.225
10 155 ms 190 ms 157 ms gw-sv1fjn.tsatasos.awmn [10.24.65.253]
11 181 ms 196 ms 167 ms ftp.tsatasos.awmn [10.24.65.3]

Trace complete.



παιδια κοιταξτε το γιατι δεν μπορω να δω τίποτα !  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Κάτσε τώρα όπου να ναι λογικά θα βγει νέο link sv1fjn (#11645) - PETROS (#6496) και θα έρθουμε πιο κοντά  ::

----------


## anka

Μακάρι, αυτό το λινκ θα σας φέρει και ποιο κοντά με εμάς !!!  ::

----------


## tsatasos

> C:\Users\Family>tracert 10.24.65.3
> 
> Tracing route to ftp.tsatasos.awmn [10.24.65.3]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms router.devilman.wn [10.28.5.1]
> 2 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-devilman.geioa.awmn [10.28.5.250]
> 3 3 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-geioa.jollyroger.awmn [10.27.224.250]
> 4 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn [10.40.186.246]
> ...


Για την ιστορία όμως θα ήθελα κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τις 3 τελευταίες σειρές του trace.

Πώς γίνεται από τον DZEV (10.24.46.225) να πηγαίνει στον sv1fjn αφού δεν έχουν μεταξύ τους λινκ  :: 
Μήπως αυτό είναι η ασυμμετρία?
Που οφείλεται?

Όταν υπάρχει ασυμμετρία πάντως υπηρεσίες όπως ftp έχω δει ότι δεν παίζουν.

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι ασυμμετρία και βλέπεις το link από το οποίο επιστρέφει η απάντηση.

Γενικά, σε multihoming hosts, οι υπηρεσίες καλό είναι να κάνουν bind σε συγκεκριμένη IP, συνήθως σε κάποιο loopback ή σταθερό ethernet interface.

----------


## devilman

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 10.2.70.1
# ADDRESS RT1 RT2 RT3 STATU
1 10.28.5.250 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.21.241.166 6ms 6ms 4ms 
3 10.21.241.130 7ms 6ms 5ms 
4 10.2.21.1 6ms 8ms 7ms 
* 5 10.26.122.217 5ms 5ms 9ms 
6 0.0.0.0 0ms 0ms 0ms 
7 10.26.122.242 10ms 8ms 11ms*  
8 10.26.166.49 10ms 12ms 13ms 
9 10.2.70.1 16ms 17ms 16ms

----------


## devilman

> Κάτσε τώρα όπου να ναι λογικά θα βγει νέο link sv1fjn (#11645) - PETROS (#6496) και θα έρθουμε πιο κοντά


εχω κανει add τον ftp σου στο xbmc και μου κανει παραπονα η αδερφη μου γιατι κολλάει και κανει buffer 
 ::

----------


## tsatasos

> εχω κανει add τον ftp σου στο xbmc και μου κανει παραπονα η αδερφη μου γιατι κολλάει και κανει buffer


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## tsatasos

devilman νομίζω τώρα με το νέο λινκ sv1fjn-petros είμαστε οκ:



```
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.tsatasos.awmn [10.24.65.1]
  2     6 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-tsatasos.sv1fjn.awmn [10.24.65.254]
  3     5 ms     5 ms     2 ms  groove.sv1fjn.awmn [10.24.59.11]
  4     4 ms     5 ms     5 ms  gw-sv1fjn-petros.awmn [10.24.59.254]
  5     4 ms     5 ms    14 ms  gw-petros.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.245]
  6     5 ms     8 ms     4 ms  gw-jollyroger.geioa.awmn [10.27.224.249]
  7     6 ms     8 ms     9 ms  ftp.devilman.awmn [10.28.5.1]
```

 ::

----------


## devilman

μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξειςspeedtest.jpg

----------


## trendy

Πού είναι το πρόβλημα; Δεν είναι αρκετά τα 38Mpbs;

----------


## tsatasos

Αντιθέτως!
Ο devilman μας δείχνει ότι με το λινκ που φτιάξαμε βελτιώθηκαν πολύ τα πράγματα!

----------


## trendy

Γράψτε κάτι σχετικό με αυτό να καταλάβουμε και οι άσχετοι. Καλορίζικο και καλοδούλευτο!

----------


## ipduh

> Αντιθέτως!
> Ο devilman μας δείχνει ότι με το λινκ που φτιάξαμε βελτιώθηκαν πολύ τα πράγματα!


την έκατσε ο ftp σου  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ydin

Θα χρειαστούν αλλα 2-3 links για να στανιαρει παλι. lol



Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## devilman

> την έκατσε ο ftp σου



oooooooo yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhh!  ::

----------


## devilman

> Πού είναι το πρόβλημα; Δεν είναι αρκετά τα 38Mpbs;


πριν το νεο λινκ που εβγαλε ο tsatasos ηταν χώμα δλδ 2 mbit.
Τώρα ειναι Οκ trendy  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλημέρα.
Τελευταίες μέρες έχω παρατηρήσει ότι χάνουμε πακέτα στο λινκ gw-mickof.virtual2.awmn



|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|

| WinMTR statistics |

| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |

|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|

| router.godim.awmn - 0 | 153 | 153 | 0 | 0 | 1 | 0 |

| gw-godim.john70.awmn - 0 | 153 | 153 | 1 | 7 | 40 | 4 |

| arcturus.john70.awmn - 0 | 153 | 153 | 2 | 7 | 43 | 5 |

| gw-john70.danimoth.awmn - 0 | 153 | 153 | 3 | 7 | 70 | 20 |

| gw-danimoth.mickof.awmn - 0 | 153 | 153 | 3 | 7 | 41 | 17 |

| gw-mickof.virtual2.awmn - 36 | 153 | 98 | 5 | 19 | 176 | 8 |

| gw-virtual2.petros.awmn - 13 | 153 | 134 | 4 | 17 | 67 | 18 |

| 10.24.68.249 - 4 | 153 | 147 | 6 | 17 | 64 | 10 |

| gw-tsafos.epap.awmn - 3 | 153 | 149 | 7 | 19 | 62 | 20 |

| router.dgi.awmn - 1 | 153 | 152 | 8 | 21 | 88 | 44 |

|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλημέρα.
Τα ίδια ακόμα.
Αν ξέρει κάπιος τα παιδιά ας τους το πει να το κοιτάξουν.
Εχει πολλά χαμμένα πακέτα:


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       router.godim.awmn -    0 |  151 |  151 |    0 |    0 |    1 |    0 |
|                    gw-godim.john70.awmn -    0 |  151 |  151 |    1 |    7 |   36 |   17 |
|                    arcturus.john70.awmn -    0 |  151 |  151 |    2 |    6 |   22 |    6 |
|                 gw-john70.danimoth.awmn -    0 |  151 |  151 |    3 |    7 |   53 |   12 |
|                 gw-danimoth.mickof.awmn -    0 |  151 |  151 |    3 |    7 |   36 |   10 |
|                 gw-mickof.virtual2.awmn -   29 |  151 |  108 |    4 |   12 |  133 |    9 |
|                 gw-virtual2.petros.awmn -   10 |  151 |  136 |    4 |   10 |   43 |   11 |
|                            10.24.68.249 -    5 |  151 |  144 |    5 |   11 |   43 |    9 |
|                     gw-tsafos.epap.awmn -    7 |  151 |  141 |    6 |   12 |   60 |   16 |
|                         router.dgi.awmn -    2 |  151 |  149 |    7 |   13 |   39 |   14 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR v0.91 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider
```



```
gw-mickof.virtual2.awmn -   29 |  151 |  108 |    4 |   12 |  133 |    9
```

----------


## mickof

Παίδες συγνώμη, απ' ότι φαίνεται κάποιος κάνει παρεμβολές στο link, έχω κόψει προσωρινά το bgp μέχρι να φτιαχτεί το link, πιστεύω απόψε το βράδυ θα έχει διορθωθεί. Προσεχώς θα αλλαχτεί κάρτα στον virtual2 και το link θα βγεί στα 150Mbps.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

thanks

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
 
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                         router.dgi.awmn -    0 |  157 |  157 |    0 |    0 |    1 |    0 |
|                        gw-dgi.epap.awmn -    0 |  157 |  157 |    0 |    1 |    3 |    1 |
|                     gw-epap.tsafos.awmn -    0 |  157 |  157 |    1 |    2 |   20 |    1 |
|                            10.24.68.250 -    0 |  157 |  157 |    1 |    2 |   25 |    2 |
|                 gw-petros.virtual2.awmn -    0 |  157 |  157 |    2 |    2 |   21 |    3 |
|                 gw-virtual2.mickof.awmn -    0 |  157 |  157 |    2 |    5 |   27 |    3 |
|                           10.87.175.254 -    0 |  157 |  157 |    3 |    6 |   27 |    5 |
|                 gw-danimoth.john70.awmn -   16 |  157 |  133 |    4 |  167 | 1280 |   22 |
|                     caseope.john70.awmn -    8 |  157 |  145 |    6 |  119 | 1493 |    6 |
|                    gw-john70.godim.awmn -    6 |  157 |  148 |    7 |  106 |  853 |   13 |
|                       router.ymdim.awmn -    8 |  157 |  146 |    5 |  126 | 1368 |   15 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR v0.91 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider
```

----------


## mickof

ok το είδα, το απενεργοποίησα προς το παρόν.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[email protected]:~# mtr www.awmn -c 1000 -r  -i .1  
HOST: raspberry-pi                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- gw.cha0s.awmn              0.0%  1000    0.9   0.7   0.7   5.0   0.3
  2.|-- router-awmn.cha0s.awmn     0.0%  1000    0.9   0.8   0.7   5.7   0.3
  3.|-- gw-cha0s.jollyroger.awmn   0.0%  1000    1.2   1.2   1.1   9.5   0.7
  4.|-- gw-jollyroger.geioa.awmn   0.0%  1000    2.0   2.2   1.6  16.3   1.2
  5.|-- gw-geioa.sw1hfq-2.awmn     0.0%  1000    4.7   2.9   2.0  16.9   1.3
  6.|-- gw-sv1hfq-2.sv1hfq.awmn    0.0%  1000    9.0   8.7   3.5  27.4   3.4
  7.|-- rtr1.sv1hfq.awmn           0.0%  1000    6.2   6.6   3.9  19.0   1.8
  8.|-- gw-sv1hfq.aries-manos.awm  0.0%  1000    5.6   7.3   4.2  18.7   1.5
  9.|-- gw-aries-manos.spirosco.a  0.0%  1000    7.5   7.5   5.1  17.0   1.5
 10.|-- 10.17.119.9                0.0%  1000    7.5   9.7   6.0  39.5   2.9
 11.|-- gw-gfan2.f-dc2.awmn        0.0%  1000    7.8   9.7   5.6  38.0   3.0
 12.|-- srv1.awmn                 91.4%  1000    7.3  11.0   6.8  31.6   3.9
```

----------


## Nikiforos

debian nikiforos # tracepath -n www.awmn
1: 10.2.237.6 0.093ms pmtu 1500
1: 10.2.237.1 0.498ms 
1: 10.2.237.1 0.375ms 
2: 10.2.234.81 1.186ms 
3: 10.2.234.97 1.684ms 
4: 10.42.87.241 3.228ms 
5: 10.42.87.234 27.185ms 
6: 10.17.131.213 25.803ms 
7: 10.17.119.233 7.380ms 
8: 10.17.119.249 8.344ms 
9: 10.17.119.10 16.451ms 
10: no reply
11: no reply
12: no reply
13: no reply
14: no reply
15: no reply

τωρα εφτιαξε!

----------


## Themis Ap

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       core.entreri.awmn -    0 |  200 |  200 |    0 |    0 |    1 |    0 |
|                            10.19.171.42 -    0 |  200 |  200 |    0 |    0 |    3 |    0 |
|                mikrotik2.geomanous.awmn -    0 |  200 |  200 |    0 |    0 |    4 |    0 |
|              spidy2geomanous.spidy.awmn -   14 |  131 |  113 |    1 |    5 |   53 |    1 |
|                     spidy2vfx.8271.awmn -   14 |  131 |  113 |    2 |    6 |   52 |    3 |
|                             10.3.41.254 -   14 |  131 |  113 |   13 |   22 |  101 |   21 |
|                               10.3.41.1 -   14 |  131 |  113 |   13 |   24 |  109 |   21 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR v0.92 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider
```

----------


## Cha0s

> ```
> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> |                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
> |                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> |                       core.entreri.awmn -    0 |  200 |  200 |    0 |    0 |    1 |    0 |
> |                            10.19.171.42 -    0 |  200 |  200 |    0 |    0 |    3 |    0 |
> |                mikrotik2.geomanous.awmn -    0 |  200 |  200 |    0 |    0 |    4 |    0 |
> |              spidy2geomanous.spidy.awmn -   14 |  131 |  113 |    1 |    5 |   53 |    1 |
> ...


Confirmed:



```
dmt:~# mtr -c 100 -r -i .5 -s 1500 -n core.entreri.awmn
HOST: dmt                         Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- 10.3.41.2                  0.0%   100    0.7   1.2   0.6   4.9   0.9
  2.|-- 10.3.41.253                0.0%   100   19.4  20.9  14.6  93.4   9.3
  3.|-- 10.29.88.134               0.0%   100   18.4  20.1  15.6  35.0   3.0
  4.|-- 10.29.95.234              48.0%   100   26.1  43.2  20.3  90.2  17.0
  5.|-- 10.37.67.99               47.0%   100   22.6  42.3  21.9 105.0  19.8
  6.|-- 10.19.171.1               16.0%   100   62.6  48.0  26.1 109.7  17.7
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       router.godim.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |    0 |    0 |    1 |    0 |
|                    gw-godim.john70.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |    1 |    4 |   16 |    3 |
|                       deneb.john70.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |    2 |    5 |   11 |    4 |
|                    gw-john70.ipduh.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |    3 |    6 |   17 |    5 |
|              router.04.04711.ipduh.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |    3 |    6 |   16 |    6 |
|                           10.80.235.254 -    0 |   38 |   38 |    4 |    8 |   24 |    6 |
|                          mt6.gfan2.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |    4 |    8 |   26 |   13 |
|                  gw-gfan2.sv1jcz-2.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |    6 |  204 | 1026 |  665 |
|                 gw-sv1jcz-2.sv1fjn.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |    7 |  110 |  604 |  508 |
|                      groove.sv1fjn.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |    7 |   84 |  817 |   14 |
|                   gw-sv1fjn-petros.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |   11 |   80 |  705 |   27 |
|                   router4.petros-5.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |   10 |   72 |  604 |   14 |
|                            10.24.68.249 -    0 |   38 |   38 |   10 |   55 |  479 |   16 |
|                     gw-tsafos.epap.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |   11 |   55 |  206 |   14 |
|                      gw-epap.cha0s.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |   15 |   63 |  442 |   28 |
|                           gw.cha0s.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |   14 |   84 |  479 |   17 |
|periptero-sextant-gw-roof.electronica.awmn -    0 |   38 |   38 |   16 |   75 |  462 |   24 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR v0.91 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider
```

----------


## Cha0s

```
[email protected]:~# mtr -c 1000 -r -i .1 -s 1500 router.godim.awmn
HOST: raspberry-pi                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- gw.cha0s.awmn              0.0%  1000    1.6   1.1   1.1   5.7   0.4
  2.|-- router-awmn.cha0s.awmn     0.0%  1000    1.5   1.4   1.3  10.4   0.5
  3.|-- gw-cha0s.epap.awmn         0.0%  1000    2.2   2.4   2.0   6.0   0.6
  4.|-- gw-epap.tsafos.awmn        0.0%  1000    3.2   5.0   2.8  26.2   4.7
  5.|-- 10.24.68.250               0.0%  1000    3.9   5.7   3.5  31.7   4.2
  6.|-- router1.petros-5.awmn      0.0%  1000    4.5   6.5   4.1  31.7   4.6
  7.|-- gw-petros-sv1fjn.awmn      0.0%  1000    5.9   7.8   4.9  32.2   4.7
  8.|-- router.sv1fjn.awmn         0.0%  1000    5.8   8.4   5.4  38.6   5.1
  9.|-- gw-sv1fjn.sv1jcz-2.awmn    0.1%  1000   68.3  28.3   7.5 172.6  23.8
 10.|-- gw-sv1jcz-2.gfan2.awmn     1.0%  1000  452.7 276.6  10.8 2348. 457.7
 11.|-- mt4.gfan2.awmn             1.0%  1000  455.0 283.0  12.0 2341. 458.6
 12.|-- gw-gfan2.ipduh.awmn        1.0%  1000  448.6 289.3  12.8 2336. 462.9
 13.|-- router.01.01433-2.ipduh.a  1.0%  1000  455.1 292.2  13.9 2332. 464.1
 14.|-- gw-ipduh.john70.awmn       1.0%  1000  448.0 295.4  13.9 2326. 466.5
 15.|-- caseope.john70.awmn        1.1%  1000  511.2 298.1  16.4 2319. 468.8
 16.|-- router.godim.awmn          1.1%  1000  506.4 313.5  24.1 2412. 478.3
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μιλάμε για το Lag !!!
Περάσαμε τα 2 δευτερόλεπτα και πάμε για παραπάνω....
Κάτσε να στείλω κανα μέηλ στα παιδιά να το δούνε.

----------


## tsatasos

To link sv1jcz-2.gfan2 έχει εδώ και καιρό πρόβλημα.
Από την μια μεριά το ccq πέφτει ακόμα και κάτω από 20%...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ε ωραία τότες.
Αφήστε το έτσι για να παιδευόμαστε....

----------


## romias

```
Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.romias.awmn                2.5%    40    0.2   0.7   0.2  13.1   2.1
 2. gw-romias.gounara.awmn            0.0%    40    1.1   1.4   0.5  13.5   2.4
 3. gw-gounara.spooky.awmn            0.0%    40    1.3   2.0   0.9  10.9   2.4
 4. gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn           0.0%    40    2.4   3.1   2.0  16.3   2.7
 5. gw-acinonyx.priestrunner.awmn     7.7%    39  2841. 4337. 1513. 7697. 1718.
 6. gw-priestrunner.ithaca-1.awmn     5.3%    39  2717. 4419. 1411. 7806. 1700.
 7. router2.ithaca-1.awmn             5.3%    39  2607. 4416. 1309. 7870. 1722.
 8. gw-ithaca-1.gas.awmn              5.3%    39  2589. 4394. 1207. 7917. 1702.
 9. router.pontikos.awmn              5.3%    39  2503. 4392. 1164. 7810. 1694.
```

----------


## gas

Αμαν τι ειναι αυτο!!! για ξανακανε το να το δουμε τι φταιει.

----------


## romias

Έτσι παίζει συνέχεια.


```
Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.romias.awmn                0.0%    53    0.2   1.0   0.2  14.2   2.8
 2. gw-romias.gounara.awmn            0.0%    53    0.9   1.5   0.5  12.2   2.2
 3. gw-gounara.spooky.awmn            0.0%    53   12.9   1.5   0.8  12.9   2.0
 4. gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn           0.0%    53    2.4   2.4   1.8   8.9   1.0
 5. gw-acinonyx.priestrunner.awmn     1.9%    53  1065. 1622.   3.5 5849. 1445.
 6. gw-priestrunner.ithaca-1.awmn     3.8%    52  1087. 1578.  51.6 5782. 1410.
 7. router2.ithaca-1.awmn             3.8%    52  987.3 1655.  89.8 5679. 1449.
 8. gw-ithaca-1.gas.awmn              0.0%    52  940.0 1633. 172.5 5580. 1432.
 9. router.pontikos.awmn              0.0%    52  955.2 1665. 190.0 6031. 1438.
```

Κάποιος να ρίξει μια ματιά στον priestrunner.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! εδω και καμια 2 εβδομαδες μερικες φορες οπως και σημερα αλλαζει η δρομολογηση προς τις περιοχες του Μαραθωνα-Νεα Μακρη-Σχοινια κτλ και οταν περναει στην συγκεκριμενη μονο διαδρομη που θα δουμε παρακατω εχουν μεγαλο προβλημα τα παντα, χανονται vpn και voip και δεν δουλευει τπτ σωστα, τελικα με την βοηθεια του ΜΤ ειδα οτι παιζουν αρκετα timeouts ξαφνικα απο καποιο σημειο και μετα, μεγαλα pings μερικες φορες πανω απο 800ms, καθως και οπως θα δουμε υπαρχει μια ip από 192.168.χ.χ που ειναι ασχετη. Καταλαβαινει κανεις τι συμβαινει? οταν αλλαζει η δρομολογηση και δεν περναει απο τους κομβους με αυτα τα προβληματα τοτε ολα ειναι καλα! δυστυχως σημερα επελεξε το συστημα την μαπα διαδρομη πριν μερικες ωρες απο τις 12 μεχρι και τωρα δλδ. Μηπως εχει καποιος κανει πατατα με κανενα NAT για VPN ? φαινεται στις φωτος δεν εμφανιζεται συνεχεια η ασχετη ip!

traceroute address: 10.71.99.1
# ADDRESS LOSS SENT LAST AVG BEST WORST STD-DEV STATUS 
1 10.2.234.81 0% 32 0.7ms 1 0.7 6.9 1.1 
2 10.42.69.241 0% 32 1.2ms 1.3 1 2.5 0.3 
3 10.42.69.245 0% 32 2.1ms 2.2 1.5 4.5 0.5 
4 10.22.11.198 0% 32 2.7ms 4.6 2 13.4 2.7 
5 10.26.122.113 0% 32 5.4ms 9.4 3 38.9 7.6 
6 10.26.122.185 0% 32 5.3ms 8 3 24.8 4.9 
7 10.26.122.218 0% 32 5.6ms 8.6 3.9 28.8 5.7 
8 10.2.21.7  0% 32 11.9ms 7.6 4 22.6 4 
10.2.21.3 
9 10.31.171.229 0% 32 5.7ms 12.1 5.7 22.7 4.2 
10.26.146.37 
10 10.31.171.2 0% 32 13.8ms 14.2 7.4 35.3 5.9 
10.23.28.50 
11 10.72.154.4 0% 32 32.6ms 16.9 8.1 32.6 6.5 
10.46.76.38 
12 10.72.154.1 6.3% 32 timeout 17.7 8.4 45.5 9 
13 10.72.154.19 6.3% 32 timeout 16.8 9 59.9 9.9 
14 10.49.231.202 6.3% 32 timeout 16.6 9.3 30.6 6.3 
15 10.67.46.254 6.3% 32 timeout 18.4 10.3 41.5 7.5 
10.67.54.34 
16 10.67.54.33 6.3% 32 timeout 19.8 11.1 41.7 6.7 
10.72.90.14 
17 10.67.54.60 3.2% 32 timeout 28 10.3 155.8 30.6 
18 10.72.149.2 3.2% 31 timeout 26.1 11.3 105 22.1 
19 10.71.97.246 3.2% 31 timeout 41.4 19.4 148.4 30.2 
20 10.71.97.131 3.2% 31 timeout 34.7 15.9 151.4 24.3 
21 10.71.97.237 3.2% 31 timeout 47.6 20.8 196.7 36.6 
22 10.71.99.1 6.5% 31 timeout 43.6 17.5 177.2

EDIT πλεον δεν κανουν timeouts αλλα δεν δουλευουν τα PPTP VPN ουτε το δικο μου, ουτε γειτονικων κομβων που περνανε μεσω Σπατων-Λουτσας....το ψαχνουμε!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       router.godim.awmn -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                    gw-godim.john70.awmn -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |    0 |    1 |    1 |
|                     electra.john70.awmn -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |    0 |    3 |    1 |
|                           10.14.137.252 -    0 |   51 |   51 |    1 |    9 |   28 |    9 |
|                           10.14.137.114 -    0 |   51 |   51 |   82 |  812 | 2508 |  498 |
|                 gw-a123xxsp.blucky.awmn -    0 |   51 |   51 |   26 |  750 | 2913 |  330 |
|             gw-blucky.priestrunner.awmn -    0 |   51 |   51 |   13 |  627 | 1973 |  330 |
|              gw-priestrunner.schia.awmn -    0 |   51 |   51 |   17 |  708 | 2916 |  358 |
|                              10.34.68.4 -    0 |   51 |   51 |   16 |  537 | 1906 |  349 |
|                             10.3.41.233 -    2 |   51 |   50 |   37 |  666 | 2040 |  462 |
|                               10.3.41.1 -    2 |   51 |   50 |   36 |  777 | 3024 | 1190 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR v0.91 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider
```

----------


## NetTraptor

Guys Please fix this!!!!!! Είναι έτσι εδώ και εβδομάδες. Να βράσω το λινκ που έβγαλα και την ταλαιπωρία να μετακινήσω 2 πιατα!



```
                                My traceroute  [v0.82]
SilverFox.local (0.0.0.0)                                     Wed Feb  5 01:04:15 2014
Keys:  Help   Display mode   Restart statistics   Order of fields   quit
                                              Packets               Pings
 Host                                       Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router1.wolfpack.awmn                    0.0%   178    0.3   0.3   0.3   0.7   0.1
 2. 10.14.140.41                             0.0%   178    1.1   2.5   0.8  49.7   5.7
 3. 10.14.140.19                             5.6%   178  229.1 173.8   1.6 719.8 132.5
 4. rtr1-2.ysam.awmn                         6.7%   178  247.1 166.9   1.7 707.8 127.9
 5. gw-megathirios.ysam.awmn                10.1%   178  163.2 170.7   3.1 660.4 120.1
 6. 10.67.173.238                            7.9%   178  626.9 186.1   7.0 626.9 128.1 
 7. mt1.gfan2.awmn                           8.5%   177  514.7 182.2  13.3 638.4 125.2
 8. gw-gfan2.f-dc2.awmn                      9.0%   177  450.9 188.3  11.3 618.1 114.4
 9. srv1.awmn                                5.7%   177  153.6 194.6  21.2 700.0 120.3
```

----------


## senius

Ιωσήφ, καλημέρα.
Να σου θυμίσω ότι για τον F-DC2 (#18242) έχω διαθέσιμο ελεύθερο λινκ από τον κόμβο senius (#10636) , σε Ν (20/40Mhz HT Below) με οριζόντια πόλωση, και με ssid : awmn-10636-18242 στους 5535
Αν είναι πες μου.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ιωσήφ, καλημέρα.
> Να σου θυμίσω ότι για τον F-DC2 (#18242) έχω διαθέσιμο ελεύθερο λινκ από τον κόμβο senius (#10636) , σε Ν (20/40Mhz HT Below) με οριζόντια πόλωση, και με ssid : awmn-10636-18242 στους 5535
> Αν είναι πες μου.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Δεν είναι εκεί κάτω θέμα αν και είχαμε 10 θέματα που δεν αφορούσαν τα link. senius πίστεψε ότι αν ήταν εύκολη η πρόσβαση στον πυλώνα χωρίς ζώνες και τα συναφή θα είχαμε κάνει πιο πολλά από εκεί. Thanks όμως! Στα υπόψη.

----------


## ysam

Ιωσήφ χαλάρωσε.Έχεις ξεφύγει! .-

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ χαλαρός είμαι. Αλλά τελικά με τον bereta ή εγώ θα πρέπει να έχω κλειστό το λινκ ή εσύ. Αποφασίστε και πείτε μου. Ότι περνάει από εκεί σέρνεται εδώ και εβδομάδες. Μου αρέσει που μου την λες κιόλας .-

----------


## ysam

Είπα χαλάρωσε! Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ....

----------


## NetTraptor

Και ξαναλέω ότι είμαι χαλαρός και δεν καταλαβαίνω τους χαρακτηρισμούς. Τόσο που θα ήθελα να ακούσω τι εννοείς και να το συζητήσω. Δεν πιάνω τα συμφραζόμενα.

----------


## beretas20

βρε παιδια , δεν εγινε κατι....μη τρελαινομαστε....ειπαμε με το Γιαννη οτι θα το δουμε, θα αλλαξουμε καποιες παραμετρους και εξοπλισμους και νομιζω οτι θα διορθωθει...γεγονος ειναι μολις ανοιξουμε bgp εχει αρκετο traffic Και ισως ο τραπτορας βρηκε λιγο μποτιλιαρισμα κάποιες στιγμες...και επισης κατι αλλο....ΥΣ τραπτορα, δε μου αρεσει ο τροπος οπως το εθεσες "ή το ένα ή το άλλο".Σου θυμίζω ότι στην αρχή ούτε το δικό μας επαiζε καλά(mt-SXT), ωσπου κάποια στιγμή το διορθώσαμε και βελτιώθηκε....συζήτηση κάνουμε...thats all  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι μόνο που τότε το sxt ήταν για να κεντράρεις και δεν έπαιζε το bgp. Είναι απλά. Παίζει σωστά κάτι ανοίγεις bgp δεν παίζει κλείνεις. Δεν χρειάζονται ούτε συστάσεις ούτε υπονοούμενα ούτε τπτ.

----------


## ysam

Δεν θέλει κόπο Ιωσήφ.. Τρόπο θέλει.. και από αυτό πάσχεις! Χωρίς υπονοούμενα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μην μεταφέρεις τα προβλήματα σου εδώ. Δες τι έχεις γράψει τι έχω γράψει και τα ξαναλέμε. Χρησιμοποίησα την λέξη παρακαλώ φτιάξτε κατι το οποίο μας ταλαιπωρεί και ακυρώνει την προσπάθεια και το ξεβόλεμα του bereta, εμένα, jchr και στο τέλος κάνουμε μια απόλυτη τρύπα στο νερό. Δεν βλέπω που διαφέρει το report μου από όλων των άλλων. Εκτός από το ότι ενόχλησα την αυτού μεγαλειότητα.
Αλλά ξέχασα. Σε αυτό το δίκτυο πια είναι ΟΚ να σε φιλτράρουν, να είναι αναποτελεσματικές οι περισσότερες ζεύξεις και να μην σέβονται πολλοί τον κόπο σου. 
Όσο για τον τρόπο τον ξέρω καλά. Κατεβάζω το BGP. Άλλοι τελικά δεν έχουν επαφή με τον....τρόπο. 
Σου ζητώ ταπεινά συγνώμη για την ενόχληση.

----------


## devilman

Φτιαξτε τα λινκς γενικα , αφηστε μηνυματακι στο router του άλλου το εφτιαξα το λινκ, ανοιξτε να bgp και κοψτε ολοι τις μαλακιες γενικα.. το ότι εχουμε φτιάξει ενα δίκτυο όλοι μας ειναι κατορθωμα το οποίο δεν πρέπει να το ξεχνάμε, επειδή τυχαίνει να αντιμετωπίζω ανθρώπους καθε μέρα, τα προβλημα του ο καθένας να τα λύσει εκτός δικτύου. Ας γίνεται πρώτα η επικοινωνία μεσω pm (προσωπικου μηνυματος - τηλεφωνου - mail) αν δεν λυθεί να το ποστάρει εδώ , τα πιο πολλά πράγματα αλλιώς λέγονται τηλεφωνικα και αλλιώς διαβάζονται(το ύφος αλλάζει - ειναι διαφορετικό). καληνύχτα αγορια

----------


## ysam

> Μην μεταφέρεις τα προβλήματα σου εδώ. Δες τι έχεις γράψει τι έχω γράψει και τα ξαναλέμε. Χρησιμοποίησα την λέξη παρακαλώ φτιάξτε κατι το οποίο μας ταλαιπωρεί και ακυρώνει την προσπάθεια και το ξεβόλεμα του bereta, εμένα, jchr και στο τέλος κάνουμε μια απόλυτη τρύπα στο νερό. Δεν βλέπω που διαφέρει το report μου από όλων των άλλων. Εκτός από το ότι ενόχλησα την αυτού μεγαλειότητα.
> Αλλά ξέχασα. Σε αυτό το δίκτυο πια είναι ΟΚ να σε φιλτράρουν, να είναι αναποτελεσματικές οι περισσότερες ζεύξεις και να μην σέβονται πολλοί τον κόπο σου. 
> Όσο για τον τρόπο τον ξέρω καλά. Κατεβάζω το BGP. Άλλοι τελικά δεν έχουν επαφή με τον....τρόπο. 
> Σου ζητώ ταπεινά συγνώμη για την ενόχληση.


Σου είπα να χαλαρώσεις.. Δεν το κάνεις.. Βγάζεις ένταση στα γραπτά σου σε κάθε σου προσπάθεια να αποδείξεις το αντίθετο. Απορώ δεν το βλέπεις? 

Anyway Συγχωρεμένος, δεν χαλιέμαι εγώ άλλωστε. 

ΥΓ. Please μην το συνεχίσεις όμως, έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου να μην σε αφήσω να έχεις τον τελευταίο λόγο for once. ::

----------


## romias

> Host Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
> 1. router.romias.awmn 0.0% 13 0.2 0.2 0.2 0.3 0.0
> 2. 10.34.66.89 0.0% 13 0.4 0.5 0.4 0.8 0.1
> 3. 10.34.66.230 0.0% 13 0.9 3.0 0.7 27.3 7.3
> 4. 10.34.68.4 0.0% 13 1.1 1.0 0.9 1.3 0.1
> 5. 10.3.41.233 0.0% 13 485.3 521.5 370.2 771.5 122.8
> 6. 10.3.41.1 0.0% 12 416.7 544.7 412.4 840.8 148.7


 :peace:

----------


## Cha0s

Για δοκίμασε πάλι.

Καλύτερα τώρα;

----------


## romias

> Host Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
> 1. router.romias.awmn 0.0% 55 0.2 0.2 0.2 0.2 0.0
> 2. 10.34.66.89 0.0% 54 10.3 1.0 0.5 10.3 1.4
> 3. 10.34.66.230 0.0% 54 0.8 1.2 0.7 3.9 0.7
> 4. 10.34.68.4 1.9% 54 1.5 1.5 0.9 5.4 0.9
> 5. 10.3.41.229 0.0% 54 38.2 40.6 36.7 93.4 9.4
> 6. 10.3.41.1 0.0% 54 49.1 40.1 37.0 66.9 5.8


Καλύτερα

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι τόσο που βγάζει είναι normal.

Κανονικά τρέχω script όπου τσεκάρει το latency διαρκώς και αν αυξηθεί πάνω από ένα όριο κόβει αυτόματα το BGP αλλά δεν δουλεύει πάντα σωστά  ::

----------


## anka

Cha0s, μπορείς να μου το στείλεις με PM το scriptακι αυτό ??? 

THX  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Το ποστάρω μία πρόχειρα εδώ. Δεν είναι τέλειο, παίρνει σίγουρα βελτιώσεις αλλά η βασική ιδέα δουλεύει (όσο καλά δουλεύει και το flood-ping, καλύτερο δεν γίνεται  ::  )



```
# Change variables bellow

#Wireless Interface Name
:local interfaceName "wlan2";
#BGP Peer Name
:local bgpPeerName "peer2";
#BGP Peer Remote IP
:local remoteIP "10.x.x.x" ;
#Number of pings. Max 1000.
:local pingCount "100";
#Ping size in bytes.
:local pingSize "1500";
#Maximum accepted Latency average (miliseconds)
:local maxLatency "100";
#Maximum accepted Packet loss (percentage without the '%')
:local maxLoss "10";
#Number of pings when Link State is 'down'. Max 1000.
:local pingCountDown "1000";
#Ping size in bytes when Link State is 'down'.
:local pingSizeDown "1500";
#Maximum accepted Latency average (miliseconds) when Link State is 'down'.
:local maxLatencyDown "5";
#Maximum accepted Packet loss (percentage without the '%') when Link State is 'down'.
:local maxLossDown "0";
#Email address to send notifications to on Link State changes
:local mail "[email protected]"
#Set to true to enable debug messages on console when running script.
:local debug false;

#Notice!
#Set this global variable name to something unique and find and replace in the rest of the script.
:global linkState2;

#No more editing


#Set some local variables
:local avgRtt;
:local pingsReceived;
:local pingFloodCount;
:local pingFloodSize;
:local pingFloodCount;
:local intMonitorStatus;
:local intMonitorRegClients;
:local intMonitorAuthClients;
:local runFloodPing;
:local maxLatencyFinal;
:local maxLossFinal;
:local mailBody;
:local linkConnected;

# Initialize link state
:if ([ :typeof $linkState2 ] = "nothing" ) do={ :global linkState2 "down" }

# Dtermine which ping values to use based on link state staus
:if ($linkState2 = "down" ) do={
	:set pingFloodCount $pingCountDown;
	:set pingFloodSize $pingSizeDown;
}
:if ($linkState2 = "up" ) do={
	:set pingFloodCount $pingCount;
	:set pingFloodSize $pingSize;
}

# Check if interface is up
/interface wireless monitor $interfaceName once do={
	:set intMonitorStatus $status;
	:set intMonitorRegClients $"registered-clients";
	:set intMonitorAuthClients $"authenticated-clients";	
}

# Check if interface is AP or Client and if is up or down
:if ($intMonitorStatus = "running-ap") do={
	:if ($intMonitorRegClients >= 1 && $intMonitorAuthClients >= 1) do={
		:set runFloodPing true;
	} else={
		:set runFloodPing false;
	}
} else={
	:if ($intMonitorStatus = "connected-to-ess") do={
		:set runFloodPing true;
	} else={
		:set runFloodPing false;
	}
}

# If interface is up run flood-ping else set worst values
:if ($runFloodPing = true) do={
	/tool flood-ping address=$remoteIP size=$pingFloodSize count=$pingFloodCount do={
		:set avgRtt $"avg-rtt";
		:set pingsReceived $"received";
	}
	:set linkConnected true;
} else={
	:set avgRtt 10000;
	:set pingsReceived 0;
	:set linkConnected false;
}    

# Calculate packet loss percentage
:local packetLoss (100 - (($pingsReceived*100)/$pingFloodCount) );

:if ($debug = true) do={
	:log info ( "Link Status: " . "$linkState2" . " Interface: " . "$interfaceName" . " Remote IP: " . "$remoteIP" . " Latency Average: " . "$avgRtt" . "ms Packets Sent: " . "$pingFloodCount" . " Packets Received: " . "$pingsReceived" . " Packet Loss: " . "$packetLoss" . "%") ;
}

:if ($linkState2 = "down") do={
	:set maxLatencyFinal $maxLatencyDown;
	:set maxLossFinal $maxLossDown;
}
:if ($linkState2 = "up") do={
	:set maxLatencyFinal $maxLatency;
	:set maxLossFinal $maxLoss;
}

# Check limits and enable/disable BGP peer
:if ( ($avgRtt > $maxLatencyFinal) || ($packetLoss > $maxLossFinal) ) do={

	:if ($linkState2 = "up") do={
		:if ($linkConnected = true) do={
			:log error ("Latency and/or Packet loss limits exceeded. Disabling BGP peer " . "$bgpPeerName");
			/routing bgp peer disable  [/routing bgp peer find name=$bgpPeerName] ; 
		}
		:set linkState2 "down";
		:set mailBody ("Link Status: " . "$linkState2" . "\n\nInterface: " . "$interfaceName" . "\nRemote IP: " . "$remoteIP" . "\n\nLatency Average: " . "$avgRtt" . "ms\nPackets Sent: " . "$pingCount" . "\nPackets Received: " . "$pingsReceived" . "\nPacket Loss: " . "$packetLoss". "%");
		/tool e-mail send to=$mail subject="Latency and/or Packet loss limits exceeded on interface $interfaceName" body=$mailBody;
	} else={
		:if ($linkConnected = true) do={
			:if ($debug = true) do={
				:log info "Link still down...";
			}
		}
	}

} else={ 

	:if ($linkState2 = "down") do={
		:if ($linkConnected = true) do={
			:log warning ("Latency and/or Packet limits are back to normal. Enabling BGP peer" . "$bgpPeerName") ;
			/routing bgp peer enable  [/routing bgp peer find name=$bgpPeerName] ; 
		}
		:set linkState2 "up";
		:set mailBody ("Link Status: " . "$linkState2" . "\n\nInterface: " . "$interfaceName" . "\nRemote IP: " . "$remoteIP" . "\n\nLatency Average: " . "$avgRtt" . "ms\nPackets Sent: " . "$pingCount" . "\nPackets Received: " . "$pingsReceived" . "\nPacket Loss: " . "$packetLoss". "%") ;
		/tool e-mail send to=$mail subject="Latency and/or Packet limits are back to normal on interface $interfaceName" body=$mailBody;
	} else={
		:if ($linkConnected = true) do={
			:if ($debug = true) do={
				:log info "Latency and Packet loss are normal";
			}
		}
	}

}
```

Για κάθε link/bgp peer σετάρεις και ξεχωριστό script και τα βάζεις στον scheduler να τρέχουν πχ ανά 5 λεπτά ή όσο σε βολεύει.

Σημαντικό είναι πως σε κάθε script πρέπει να κάνεις find/replace το παρακάτω string σε κάτι unique "linkState2"

Πχ για κάθε ξεχωριστό script για κάθε link/peer αυξάνεις απλά το νούμερο στο τέλος , linkState4 κλπ.

Αν κάποιος έχει κάποια καλύτερη ιδέα υλοποίησης ώστε να μην χρειάζεται το παραπάνω edit για χρήση σε πολλαπλά links ας πει  :: 


Τέλος το script στέλνει mail ειδοποιήσεις οπότε θα χρειαστεί να σεταριστεί ανάλογα το /tools email στο mikrotik για να μπορεί να στείλει τα notification mails.

----------


## klarabel

Πολύ αξιόλογο μπράβο. Κάτι ανάλογο εχω κάνει πιό απλά βέβαια δηλώνοντας το linkstate του εκάστοτε λίνκ και ανάλογα αν είναι up or down παίρνω μήνυμα στο κινητό χρησιμοποιώντας τον gmail smtp gateway & κ΄κάνω αποστολή στο mycosmos, οπότε παίρνω και το ανάλογο SMS. Ερώτηση 1. Για πολλαπλά λίνκ δηλώνεις αντιστοιχα global variables ? Ερώτηση 2. Και στη συνέχεια αντιγραφή όλα τα υπόλοιπα από κάτω για κάθε λίνκ ?

----------


## Cha0s

Για κάθε link φτιάχνεις ξεχωριστό script και κάνεις find and replace την μεταβλητή linkState2 σε κάτι μοναδικό για κάθε link (linkState3, linkState4, linkState1 κλπ).
Κάθε link δηλαδή έχει το δικό του script και κάθε script μία μοναδική variable linkStateX

Τα βάζεις μετά όλα μαζί να εκτελούνται ανά Χ λεπτά στον scheduler και είσαι έτοιμος  ::

----------


## klarabel

ΟΚ Κατάλαβα, ευχαριστώ. Το έκανα copy, θα το δοκιμάσω, να' σαι καλά Cha0s.

----------


## BDMG

> Αν κάποιος έχει κάποια καλύτερη ιδέα υλοποίησης ώστε να μην χρειάζεται το παραπάνω edit για χρήση σε πολλαπλά links ας πει


Δηλώνουμε τα χαρακτηριστικά που χρειάζεται να ελέγχουμε σε πίνακες:
πχ


```
:local arrWLans [:toarray "wlan1-name,wlan2-name,wlan3-name"];
:local arrPeers [:toarray "peer1-name,peer2-name,peer3-name"];
:local arrParentWlanAdminsMailToAddrr [:toarray "[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]"];
```

loop-άρουμε στους πίνακες:



```
:local arrPos
:for arrPos from=0 to=([:len $arrWLans]-1) do={

  :set wlanX [:pick $arrWLans $arrPos]
  :set peerX [:pick $arrPeers $arrPos]
  :set mailToX [:pick $arrParentWlanAdminsMailToAddrr $arrPos]
```

Ακολουθολυν οι έλεγχοι των ifs χρησιμοποιώντας τις τιμές των μεταβλητών (στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα) wlaX, peerX και mailToX... 
Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, στο πίνακα των email καταχωρούναι οι email διευθύνσεις των "απέναντυ" κομβούχων ώστε να ειδοποιούνται και αυτοί για το "πρόβλημα"...

Το population των πινάκων γίνεται ένα προς ένα, δηλ. στην πρώτη θεση των πινάκων υπάρχουν τα στοιχεία του πρώτου link, στη δεύτερη θέση των πινάκωντα στοιχεία του 2ου link, κλπ...

Θα μπορούσαν να οριστούν και άλλοι πίνακες ώστε τα όρια για τον έλεγχο των links να είναι διαφορετικα΄για κάθε link...

----------


## BDMG

> Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο...


Αυτoνόητο είναι ότι πρέπει να οριστεί και πίνακας για τις ip... 
και για όποιο άλλο χαρακτηριστικό των ifs/links χρειάζεται να ελεγθεί...

----------


## BDMG

> Συνέχεια...


Καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει η πρόβλεψη, ώστε να επιτρέπεται η email διεύθυνση του απέναντυ κομβούχου να είναι null, 
ώστε αν ο ίδιος δεν το επιθυμεί, να μην παίρνει τις ενημερώσεις για τυχόν πρόβλημα...

Την έχω πατήσει γι΄αυτό το αναφέρω. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις όταν οι έλεγχοι είναι πολλοί, και συχνοί, τα notificatios τείνουν να γίνουν spam...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-godim.john70.awmn [10.26.146.38]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms arcturus.john70.awmn [10.2.21.1]
4 3 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-o.h.john70.awmn [10.2.21.218]
5 3104 ms 2786 ms 104 ms gw-john70.spef.awmn [10.48.228.254]
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 * 1970 ms * router.spef.rb433c.awmn [10.48.228.246]
8 * * 3 ms router.spef.rb433c.awmn [10.48.228.246]

----------


## Cha0s

```
# mtr 10.25.176.89 -c 1000 -r -i .1
HOST: ns1                         Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- router.cha0s.awmn          0.0%  1000    0.2   0.1   0.1   3.9   0.2
  2.|-- thc.as2331.awmn            0.0%  1000    0.4   0.3   0.3   3.9   0.2
  3.|-- gw-as2331.jollyroger.awmn  0.0%  1000    0.9   0.7   0.6   6.2   0.5
  4.|-- gw-jollyroger.geioa.awmn   0.0%  1000    6.8   1.5   1.0   7.9   0.8
  5.|-- gw-geioa.ipduh.awmn        0.0%  1000   12.2   5.6   2.8  46.5   3.6
  6.|-- router.03.03711.ipduh.awm  0.0%  1000    9.9   6.1   3.0  48.0   3.6
  7.|-- gw-ipduh.sv1gsd.awmn       0.0%  1000   11.6  16.0   5.1  62.9   7.7
  8.|-- 10.15.152.249              9.7%  1000  5840. 1293.  16.7 7650. 1206.2
  9.|-- 10.25.174.82               9.7%  1000  5831. 1305.  26.9 7742. 1209.2
 10.|-- gw-tompap1.nikolasc.awmn   9.7%  1000  5822. 1322.  46.1 7733. 1216.7
 11.|-- ns2.420.awmn               9.7%  1000  5813. 1331.  45.9 7724. 1220.1
```

Κάποιος να το κοιτάξει; Είναι από το πρωί έτσι  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[email protected]:~# mtr 10.25.176.89 -c 1000 -r -i .1
HOST: hosting                     Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- router.cha0s.awmn          0.0%  1000    0.1   0.1   0.1   5.5   0.5
  2.|-- thc.as2331.awmn            0.0%  1000    0.4   0.3   0.2   4.6   0.5
  3.|-- gw-as2331.jollyroger.awmn  0.0%  1000    1.3   1.3   0.7  14.8   1.8
  4.|-- gw-jollyroger.geioa.awmn   0.0%  1000    1.5   2.8   1.0  27.8   3.5
  5.|-- gw-geioa.ipduh.awmn        0.0%  1000    3.1   7.6   2.8  52.7   6.3
  6.|-- router.03.03711.ipduh.awm  0.0%  1000    3.1   7.6   2.7  49.9   6.3
  7.|-- gw-ipduh.sv1gsd.awmn       0.0%  1000   13.0  17.6   4.8  62.4   8.5
  8.|-- 10.15.152.249              0.4%  1000  220.3 1141.  25.0 4234. 734.9
  9.|-- 10.25.174.82               0.4%  1000  211.1 1148.  31.9 4224. 733.1
 10.|-- gw-tompap1.nikolasc.awmn   0.4%  1000  201.9 1186.  41.4 4316. 744.6
 11.|-- 10.25.176.89               0.5%  1000  192.7 1184.  39.7 4307. 742.7
```

2 μέρες.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, εδω και μερικό καιρό έχω πρόβλημα με το VOIP στο εξοχικό είδα οποτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα μπορώ να το τσεκάρω μονο ΠΣΚ που ειναι και άλλοι εκεί έχω τα παρακάτω pings. Παρακαλώ δείτε τι συμβαίνει δεν περνάει σχεδόν καθόλου η ομιλία. Οτι βοήθεια θέλετε πειτε μου προκειμένου να λυθεί το σοβαρό για μένα αυτό πρόβλημα. Ευχαριστώ!

traceroute to 10.31.172.249 (10.31.172.249), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.281 ms 0.304 ms 0.325 ms
2 gw-nikiforos-noolis (10.2.234.81) 1.922 ms 1.931 ms 1.936 ms
3 gw-noolis.lp17.awmn (10.42.69.241) 2.834 ms 2.840 ms 2.842 ms
4 gw-lp17.jb172.awmn (10.42.69.245) 3.555 ms 3.568 ms 3.572 ms
5 gw-john70.jb172.awmn (10.22.11.186) 4.603 ms 5.272 ms 5.277 ms
6 gw-jb172.john70.awnn (10.22.11.187) 5.314 ms * *
7 graffias.john70.awmn (10.2.21.7) 3.369 ms 3.969 ms 3.985 ms
8 10.31.172.249 (10.31.172.249) 1713.071 ms 1219.588 ms 1229.063 ms

[[email protected] nikiforos]# ping 10.31.172.249
PING 10.31.172.249 (10.31.172.249) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=281 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=2 ttl=58 time=121 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=3 ttl=58 time=863 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=4 ttl=58 time=313 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=5 ttl=58 time=361 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=6 ttl=58 time=272 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=7 ttl=58 time=264 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=8 ttl=58 time=231 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=9 ttl=58 time=240 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=10 ttl=58 time=682 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=11 ttl=58 time=1530 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=12 ttl=58 time=887 ms

----------


## Nikiforos

[[email protected] ~]$ tracepath -n 10.71.99.1
1?: [LOCALHOST] pmtu 1500
1: 10.2.237.1 0.666ms 
1: 10.2.237.1 0.528ms 
2: 10.2.234.81 1.292ms 
3: 10.42.69.241 2.064ms 
4: 10.42.69.245 3.059ms 
5: 10.22.11.187 6.824ms 
6: 10.2.21.7 8.026ms 
7: 10.31.172.249 1078.714ms 
7: 10.31.172.249 894.766ms 
8: 10.31.172.2 1160.895ms 
9: 10.71.219.246 994.875ms 
10: 10.71.97.246 677.233ms 
11: 10.71.97.131 272.517ms 
12: 10.71.97.237 281.779ms 
13: 10.71.99.1 207.919ms reached

----------


## NetTraptor

στείλε ένα PM Στον Γιάννη

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα! Εχω στειλει email μεσω wind στον διαχειριστη. Ο ιδιος λογικα ειναι.

Μετά από ελέγχους χτες και σήμερα φαίνεται να έφτιαξε το προβλημα, δεν ξέρω πως αλλά μαλλον εφτιαξε, οποιος το έκανε ευχαριστώ!  :: 

Τελικά το πρόβλημα μάλλον είναι οτι μπουκώνει κάπως το συγκεκριμένο link και ανεβαίνουν τα pings, γίνετα σε ώρες αιχμής κυρίως δλδ πχ 9 το πρωί μιλάς μια χαρά στο VOIP το μεσημέρι όχι, μπορεί το απόγευμα να μη μιλάς ξανα και το βραδάκι να είναι οκ. Πιστεύω οτι το συγκεκριμένο link είναι με μικρό bandwith και οταν αυξηθει η κινηση δημιουργούνται τα προβληματα. Επισης το Χειμωνα πχ πως δεν ειχε προβλημα και τωρα εχει αναλογα τις ωρες και ιδιως τα Σαββατοκυριακα??? αν εχω δικιο και ειναι σε Α (αν μπορεί καποιος με προσβαση στον 7net ας επιβεβαιωσει) και οχι σε Ν είναι πραγματικα κριμα καθως ολα τα αλλα links της διαδρομης μετα τον Υμηττο (7net) ειναι σε Ν.

----------


## Nikiforos

ping 10.31.172.249
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1056 ttl=58 time=102 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1057 ttl=58 time=211 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1058 ttl=58 time=152 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1059 ttl=58 time=585 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1060 ttl=58 time=592 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1061 ttl=58 time=596 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1062 ttl=58 time=445 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1063 ttl=58 time=373 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1064 ttl=58 time=672 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1065 ttl=58 time=269 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1066 ttl=58 time=743 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1067 ttl=58 time=578 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1068 ttl=58 time=362 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1069 ttl=58 time=330 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1072 ttl=58 time=44.8 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1073 ttl=58 time=18.2 ms
64 bytes from 10.31.172.249: icmp_seq=1074 ttl=58 time=13.1 ms

traceroute to 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.207 ms 0.217 ms 0.237 ms
2 gw-nikiforos-noolis (10.2.234.81) 1.840 ms 1.849 ms 1.851 ms
3 gw-noolis.lp17.awmn (10.42.69.241) 2.604 ms 2.610 ms 2.614 ms
4 gw-lp17.jb172.awmn (10.42.69.245) 3.158 ms 3.168 ms 3.178 ms
5 gw-jb172.john70.awnn (10.22.11.187) 4.455 ms 5.138 ms 5.147 ms
6 graffias.john70.awmn (10.2.21.7) 5.151 ms 3.221 ms 6.209 ms
7 10.31.172.249 (10.31.172.249) 251.585 ms 251.596 ms 251.593 ms
8 router02.7net.awmn (10.31.172.2) 251.603 ms 251.606 ms 251.612 ms
9 10.71.219.246 (10.71.219.246) 260.960 ms 260.974 ms 260.978 ms
10 10.71.97.246 (10.71.97.246) 260.982 ms 260.986 ms 260.989 ms
11 10.71.97.131 (10.71.97.131) 260.995 ms 260.997 ms 260.974 ms
12 10.71.97.237 (10.71.97.237) 254.911 ms 1053.238 ms 1053.247 ms
13 router.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.1) 1048.619 ms 1048.613 ms 1048.615 ms

καλησπερα, επανερχομαι στο θεμα. τελικα η συγκεκριμενη ip ανεβαζει pings οποτε ειναι ωρες αιχμης, αυτο το χαλι γινεται κυριως Παρασκευες απογευματα, Σαβατακυριακα και κυριως ωρες πχ μεσημερι, απογευμα, νωρις πρωι ή αργα βραδυ ειναι οκ. Μπορει να μου πει καποιος που εχει προσβαση στον κομβο 7net τι συμβαινει? τα γραφηματα ειναι ανενεργα και δεν μπορω να δω την κινηση, υπαρχει ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΑΤΟ προβλημα με τα VOIP και πρεπει να κανω εξτρα εξοδα για αλλους τροπος αν δεν λυθει το προβλημα. Τουλαχιστον να ξερουμε τι συμβαινει και γινεται αυτο! πιστευω οτι τερματιζει το b/w στο συγκεκριμενο link (υποθετω παντα), γιατι το προβλημα εχει γινει τωρα που καλοκαιριασε και μονο μερες και ωρες αιχμης δλδ καθημερινες πχ δεν το κανει!

----------


## romias

```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.romias.awmn                0.0%   263    0.2   0.2   0.2   0.5   0.0
 2. gw-romias.gounara.awmn            0.0%   263    0.7   0.8   0.5   4.9   0.4
 3. gw-gounara.warlock.awmn           0.0%   263    1.4   2.1   0.9  17.0   1.9
 4. gw-warlock.ithaca-1.awmn          4.9%   263   10.1 194.3   1.4 5127. 617.7
 5. router2.ithaca-1.awmn             4.6%   262    7.6 193.6   1.8 4984. 603.7
 6. gw-ithaca-1.gas.awmn              4.6%   262    2.9 196.5   2.5 4841. 607.7
 7. router.pontikos.awmn              5.0%   262    4.9 187.7   3.9 4699. 575.7
```

----------


## Cha0s

```
[email protected]:~# mtr 10.67.6.2 -c 300 -i .1 -r
HOST: dns                         Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- router.cha0s.ath           0.0%   300    0.2   0.1   0.1   0.9   0.1
  2.|-- router2.2331.ath           0.0%   300    0.4   0.4   0.3   4.1   0.3
  3.|-- gw-2331.jollyroger.ath     0.0%   300    1.0   1.0   0.6   4.5   0.5
  4.|-- 10.46.78.225               0.0%   300    2.4   2.3   1.1   7.9   1.0
  5.|-- 10.46.78.1                 0.0%   300    4.1   3.1   1.2   8.2   1.2
  6.|-- 10.46.78.250               1.0%   300    8.9   7.0   3.3  20.0   3.0
  7.|-- rb4.akakios1.awmn          0.7%   300    7.6   9.3   3.9  38.9   5.1
  8.|-- 10.44.185.238              0.7%   300   13.1  14.6   6.3  49.5   6.9
  9.|-- 10.14.140.49               6.7%   300  1867. 124.5   7.8 2188. 388.2
 10.|-- mt4.beretas20.awmn         8.0%   300  1930. 128.3   8.2 2181. 392.7
 11.|-- gw-router1.prn2.john70.aw  7.3%   300  2018. 163.9  20.4 2273. 377.7
 12.|-- 10.73.106.3                6.7%   300  2014. 167.0  18.2 2267. 378.1
 13.|-- 10.49.169.249              8.3%   300  2364. 532.0  56.5 2567. 303.0
 14.|-- 10.49.169.2                8.7%   300  2359. 537.9  50.6 2561. 302.7
 15.|-- 10.49.169.254              9.0%   300  2402. 552.6  44.3 2556. 299.9
 16.|-- 10.67.6.2                  8.3%   300  2396. 553.9  37.9 2550. 304.7
```




```
[email protected]:~# mtr 10.26.35.16 -c 300 -r -i .1 
HOST: ns6                         Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- gw.4985.ath                0.0%   300    0.4   0.2   0.2   1.2   0.1
  2.|-- 10.67.6.1                  0.0%   300    0.5   0.4   0.4   3.9   0.2
  3.|-- 10.49.169.253              0.0%   300    1.2   2.0   0.8  20.4   2.8
  4.|-- 10.49.169.3                0.0%   300    3.8   2.5   0.9  20.4   2.8
  5.|-- 10.49.169.250              3.3%   300  1035. 702.6 102.8 1773. 334.1
  6.|-- 10.73.106.2                3.3%   300  1029. 710.2 106.1 1767. 336.6
  7.|-- gw-router2.prn2.john70.aw  4.3%   300  1190. 762.4 113.8 1761. 337.4
  8.|-- mt1.beretas20.awmn         4.3%   300  1184. 763.4 196.2 1815. 338.1
  9.|-- 10.14.140.51               4.3%   300  1297. 1090. 345.5 2467. 432.8
 10.|-- 10.44.185.237              4.3%   300  1292. 1095. 341.2 2458. 428.2
 11.|-- rb6.akakios1.awmn          4.3%   300  1286. 1099. 349.5 2449. 427.2
 12.|-- 10.46.78.249               4.7%   299  1279. 1099. 350.3 2439. 419.4
 13.|-- 10.46.78.5                 4.3%   299  1273. 1105. 344.3 2430. 415.2
 14.|-- 10.46.78.226               4.3%   299  1268. 1104. 338.1 2421. 415.0
 15.|-- gw-jollyroger.2331.ath     4.4%   298  1278. 1103. 347.9 2314. 407.1
 16.|-- router1.2331.ath           4.7%   277  1272. 1041. 345.3 1846. 349.6
 17.|-- dns.cha0s.ath              5.1%   277  1352. 1039. 351.6 1840. 350.9
```

----------


## anka

> Το ποστάρω μία πρόχειρα εδώ. Δεν είναι τέλειο, παίρνει σίγουρα βελτιώσεις αλλά η βασική ιδέα δουλεύει (όσο καλά δουλεύει και το flood-ping, καλύτερο δεν γίνεται  )
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> # Change variables bellow
> 
> #Wireless Interface Name
> :local interfaceName "wlan2";
> ...


ΤΗΧ chaos τωρα το ειδα !!!  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Είναι εδώ και μερικές μέρες.
Δεν το κατεβάζετε μέχρι να το φτιάξετε ;
Ούτε Voip δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε....

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλημέρα.
Έφτιαξε από χτες το βράδυ. Πιο μεγάλη δρομολόγηση αλλά καλύτερα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Α λότα χόπς

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| mt.nettraptor3341.awmn - 0 | 68 | 68 | 0 | 0 | 1 | 0 |
| gw-nettraptor3341.giannis1.awmn - 0 | 68 | 68 | 1 | 1 | 3 | 2 |
| 10.72.153.253 - 0 | 68 | 68 | 1 | 2 | 3 | 2 |
| 10.74.3.253 - 0 | 68 | 68 | 2 | 2 | 5 | 2 |
| gw-nikos-sv.beretas20-spata.awmn - 0 | 68 | 68 | 3 | 4 | 20 | 5 |
| 10.72.154.3 - 2 | 64 | 63 | 5 | 71 | 227 | 6 |
| router5.ymt.john70.awmn - 0 | 68 | 68 | 3 | 11 | 79 | 4 |
| 10.31.171.253 - 0 | 68 | 68 | 6 | 19 | 71 | 7 |
| gw-sv1gsd.ipduh.awmn - 0 | 68 | 68 | 8 | 21 | 49 | 23 |
| groovis.ipduh.awmn - 2 | 65 | 64 | 7 | 19 | 47 | 17 |
| gw-ipduh.indefix.awmn - 0 | 68 | 68 | 9 | 22 | 61 | 14 |
| sextant1.indefix.awmn - 0 | 68 | 68 | 10 | 22 | 49 | 19 |
| gw-indefix.cha0s.awmn - 0 | 65 | 65 | 10 | 20 | 47 | 18 |
| router1.cha0s.awmn - 8 | 52 | 48 | 0 | 138 | 1218 | 343 |
| services.cha0s.awmn - 8 | 51 | 47 | 0 | 234 | 1422 | 606 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR v0.92 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider

----------


## romias

Τραμπάλα. Δυο τρείς μέρες τώρα.


```
Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.romias.awmn                0.0%   123    0.3   0.3   0.2  13.5   1.2
 2. gw-romias.gounara.awmn            0.0%   123    1.2   0.9   0.5   8.8   0.8
 3. gw-gounara.warlock.awmn           0.0%   122    1.3   6.0   1.0  47.6   6.7
    gw-gounara.space.awmn
 4. gw-warlock.ithaca-1.awmn         15.7%   122    1.8  11.4   1.7  68.2  11.0
    10.2.152.222
 5. router2.ithaca-1.awmn            14.9%   122    5.3  12.3   2.3  67.3  10.7
    10.42.62.162
 6. gw-ithaca-1.gas.awmn             14.8%   122   55.5  22.3   5.1 105.1  14.9
    10.42.90.253
    10.2.158.1
 7. router.pontikos.awmn             16.4%   122   34.9  21.7   4.2  92.6  12.5
    gw-gounara.warlock.awmn
```



```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.romias.awmn                0.0%     5    0.2   0.2   0.2   0.3   0.0
 2. gw-romias.gounara.awmn            0.0%     5    0.9   0.9   0.7   1.6   0.0
 3. gw-gounara.warlock.awmn           0.0%     5   19.5   8.9   1.1  19.5   9.3
 4. gw-warlock.ithaca-1.awmn          0.0%     5    5.4  21.3   5.4  31.1  10.9
 5. router2.ithaca-1.awmn             0.0%     5   13.3  11.6   4.4  23.6   7.4
 6. gw-ithaca-1.gas.awmn              0.0%     5    8.8  20.1   8.8  31.4  11.0
 7. router.pontikos.awmn              0.0%     4   35.7  32.5  22.1  43.6   9.2
```

----------


## romias

```
Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.romias.awmn                0.0%   560    0.2   0.2   0.1  15.2   0.9
 2. gw-romias.gounara.awmn            2.0%   560    0.7   0.9   0.5  16.4   1.4
    gw-ttel.romias.awmn
 3. gw-gounara.warlock.awmn           0.0%   560    1.7   3.5   0.8  26.5   4.3
    wrap.ttel.awmn
    gw-gounara.gounara2.awmn
 4. gw-warlock.ithaca-1.awmn          5.0%   559    4.4   8.6   1.3 420.5  19.6
    gw-gounara2.anubis.awmn
    gw-ttel.dti.awmn
    gw-warlock.senius.awmn
 5. router2.ithaca-1.awmn             4.3%   559   13.9  10.4   1.4 277.5  14.9
    10.34.62.66
    gw-gounara.warlock.awmn
    10.30.50.250
 6. gw-ithaca-1.gas.awmn              4.5%   559   16.5  16.9   2.4 145.6  12.4
    router2.antonisst.awmn
    10.30.50.1
 7. router.pontikos.awmn              4.7%   559   15.3  26.4   2.2 1181.  94.2
    gw-antonisst.schia.awmn
    gw-gounara.warlock.awmn
    10.30.50.254
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| router.godim.awmn - 0 | 31 | 31 | 0 | 0 | 1 | 0 |
| gw-godim.john70.awmn - 0 | 31 | 31 | 1 | 1 | 4 | 1 |
| arcturus.john70.awmn - 0 | 31 | 31 | 1 | 1 | 4 | 1 |
| gw-john70.ngia.awmn - 0 | 31 | 31 | 1 | 2 | 4 | 2 |
| intra-aegean.ngia.awmn - 0 | 31 | 31 | 2 | 2 | 5 | 3 |
| 10.26.122.166 - 0 | 31 | 31 | 2 | 3 | 6 | 3 |
| 10.35.161.194 - 0 | 31 | 31 | 2 | 3 | 5 | 3 |
| gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn - 0 | 31 | 31 | 52 | 334 | 709 | 218 |
| rb1.panoramix.awmn - 0 | 31 | 31 | 39 | 360 | 1013 | 247 |
| 10.19.148.129 - 0 | 31 | 31 | 40 | 361 | 1011 | 251 |
| wind.awmn - 25 | 16 | 12 | 237 | 372 | 578 | 367 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR v0.92 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider

----------


## romias

Από


```
Host                                                                                                 Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.romias.awmn                                                                                 0.0%    27    0.6   0.3   0.2   0.7   0.0
 2. gw-romias.gounara.awmn                                                                             0.0%    27    1.1   0.7   0.5   1.3   0.0
 3. gw-gounara.gfan2.awmn                                                                              0.0%    27    1.5   2.6   1.0  26.1   4.8
 4. mt4.gfan2.awmn                                                                                     0.0%    27    2.0   3.0   1.3  16.4   3.5
 5. 10.2.38.129                                                                                        0.0%    27    2.1   3.4   1.6  19.2   3.4
 6. 10.2.38.36                                                                                         0.0%    27    2.6   3.7   2.2  16.6   2.9
 7. 10.2.79.242                                                                                        0.0%    27    5.1   6.7   3.8  22.6   4.1
 8. 10.2.79.241                                                                                        0.0%    27    5.6   6.7   4.3  20.3   3.7
 9. tansdevil.alexa.awmn                                                                               0.0%    27    7.5   7.4   4.6  23.4   4.2
10. 10.3.27.253                                                                                        7.7%    27  1160. 163.4   6.6 1160. 322.3
11. 10.31.190.202                                                                                      8.0%    26  1077. 129.9   7.9 1077. 249.1
12. router.pontikos.awmn                                                                               8.0%    26  1026. 116.4   7.6 1026. 228.0
```

Γινετε 



```
 1. router.romias.awmn                                                                                 0.0%    41    0.2   0.2   0.2   0.3   0.0
 2. gw-romias.gounara.awmn                                                                             0.0%    41    0.9   1.1   0.6  11.5   1.7
 3. gw-gounara.gfan2.awmn                                                                              0.0%    41    1.0   1.6   1.0   6.4   0.8
    gw-gounara.warlock.awmn
 4. mt4.gfan2.awmn                                                                                     0.0%    41    1.5   3.3   1.1  17.0   3.6
    mt3.gfan2.awmn
    gw-warlock.parnis.awmn
 5. 10.2.38.129                                                                                        0.0%    41    1.8   2.8   1.5   9.9   1.7
    gw-gfan2.parnis.awmn
 6. 10.2.38.36                                                                                         0.0%    40    2.4   3.0   2.2   6.7   0.8
    10.2.225.37
    gw-parnis.jb172.awmn
 7. 10.2.79.242                                                                                        0.0%    40   10.2   6.9   3.2  37.6   5.6
    10.2.38.129
    gw-jb172.novemberq.awmn
 8. 10.2.79.241                                                                                        2.5%    40    4.8   6.7   3.8  17.5   3.1
    gw-novemberq.gkarad.awmn
 9. tansdevil.alexa.awmn                                                                               2.5%    40    5.6   7.1   4.4  19.6   3.6
    gw-gkarad.mkpd.awmn
10. 10.3.27.253                                                                                       17.5%    40  137.7  51.3   6.0 949.7 164.7
    10.26.117.250
11. 10.31.190.202                                                                                     15.0%    40   54.2  54.4   5.5 879.1 153.1
    tansdevil.alexa.awmn
    router1.eagle.awmn
12. router.pontikos.awmn                                                                              15.0%    40   12.3  50.3   7.5 796.4 136.7
    gw1.alexa.awmn
    10.31.190.209
```

Και απ την αλλη


```
Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.romias.awmn                1.2%   246    0.2   0.3   0.2  12.5   1.0
 2. 10.2.227.62                       0.0%   246    1.1   1.2   0.9  10.9   0.9
 3. wrap.ttel.awmn                    0.0%   246    1.2   1.5   1.2  13.3   0.8
 4. gw-ttel.dti.awmn                  0.0%   246    1.8   1.9   1.7   4.5   0.3
 5. bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn      0.4%   246    2.3   2.7   2.1  20.8   1.4
 6. gw-dti.nvak.awmn                  0.4%   246    9.8  13.0   3.1 106.2  21.0
 7. 10.35.161.194                     0.0%   246   14.6  31.8   3.0 4330. 275.7
 8. gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn        0.0%   245  104.2 388.4   9.7 7243. 692.7
 9. rb1.panoramix.awmn                2.9%   245  105.5 355.2  10.8 2834. 517.1
10. 10.19.148.137                     2.9%   245  324.1 252.3   8.2 2078. 346.4
11. srv1.awmn                         6.1%   245  233.2 260.9   5.8 2119. 365.8
```

----------


## devilman

δεν μπορω να κατεβασω ουτε με 1 mbit... 


[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 10.2.70.1 use-dns=yes
# ADDRESS RT1 RT2 RT3 STATUS 
1 gw-devilman.geioa.awmn  3ms 2ms 12ms 
2 gw-geioa.ipduh.awmn 18ms 15ms 5ms 
3 router.04.04711.ipduh.awmn 18ms 14ms 19ms 
4 gw-ipduh.gfan2.awmn 14ms 4ms 16ms 
5 mt6.gfan2.awmn 18ms 9ms 6ms 
6 gw-gfan2.anman.awmn 19ms 19ms 48ms 
7 router.anman.rb433c.awmn 26ms 18ms 6ms 
* 8 gw-anman.danimoth.awmn 71ms 19ms 41ms 
9 groove-ntuacivil.danimoth.awmn 75ms 119ms 90ms 
10 gw-danimoth.ntuacivil.awmn 106ms 160ms 180ms 
11 10.26.170.244 196ms 66ms 114ms 
12 10.26.166.53 114ms 158ms 127ms 
*
no such item (4)

----------


## chrismarine

traceroute www.awmn πάει μπάλα ,και ακόμα δεν έχει ξεκινήσει η κακοκαιριά!!
http://prntscr.com/65qxmx

----------


## devilman

[MadMax-17319] > tool traceroute 10.28.5.1 use-dns=yes
# ADDRESS LOSS SENT LAST AVG BEST WORST
1 gw.madmax-80.kosaek.awmn 0% 12 2ms 1.8 1.1 3.2
2 10.26.166.54 0% 12 3.8ms 22.9 3.2 71.6
3 groove-danimoth.ntuacivil.awmn 0% 12 4.3ms 8.4 3.5 25.8
4 gw-ntuacivil.danimoth.awmn 0% 12 6.1ms 18.9 6.1 65.9
5 10.41.229.242 0% 12 7.1ms 17.5 6 73.9
6 gw-danimoth.anman.awmn 0% 11 8.4ms 22.4 7.8 50.9
7 router.anman.rb433b.awmn 0% 11 19.4ms 26.1 9.4 93.5
8 gw-anman.senius.awmn 0% 11 20ms 33 9.4 112.8
*9 gw-senius.sv1hfq.awmn 9.1% 11 39.7ms 122.7 39.7 408.9
*10 10.17.127.252 9.1% 11 136ms 93.9 19.8 236.5
11 10.17.127.86 0% 11 58.3ms 82.8 31.9 157.8
12 gw-sw1hfq-2.geioa.awmn 18.. 11 timeout 84 27.9 183
13 router.devilman.awmn 9.1% 11 63ms 86.7 55 149.7

----------


## senius

> [MadMax-17319] > tool traceroute 10.28.5.1 use-dns=yes
> # ADDRESS LOSS SENT LAST AVG BEST WORST
> 1 gw.madmax-80.kosaek.awmn 0% 12 2ms 1.8 1.1 3.2
> 2 10.26.166.54 0% 12 3.8ms 22.9 3.2 71.6
> 3 groove-danimoth.ntuacivil.awmn 0% 12 4.3ms 8.4 3.5 25.8
> 4 gw-ntuacivil.danimoth.awmn 0% 12 6.1ms 18.9 6.1 65.9
> 5 10.41.229.242 0% 12 7.1ms 17.5 6 73.9
> 6 gw-danimoth.anman.awmn 0% 11 8.4ms 22.4 7.8 50.9
> 7 router.anman.rb433b.awmn 0% 11 19.4ms 26.1 9.4 93.5
> ...


Για κάνε άλλη μια το ιδιο tracert ... και πόσταρε το...

Έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει κι έχουμε βγάλει μαλλιά στις γλώσσες μας χρόνια τώρα για το θέμα της υγρασίας, αεριδων, κατασκευής κλπ.
Να 'στε καλά.

----------


## devilman

> Για κάνε άλλη μια το ιδιο tracert ... και πόσταρε το...
> 
> Έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει κι έχουμε βγάλει μαλλιά στις γλώσσες μας χρόνια τώρα για το θέμα της υγρασίας, αεριδων, κατασκευής κλπ.
> Να 'στε καλά.



[MadMax-17319] > tool traceroute 10.28.5.1 use-dns=yes
# ADDRESS LOSS SENT LAST AVG BEST WORST
1 gw.madmax-80.kosaek.awmn 0% 11 1.4ms 2.9 1.3 12.1
2 10.26.166.54 0% 11 4.1ms 4.6 3 8.9
3 groove-danimoth.ntuacivil.awmn 0% 11 4.3ms 8.7 3.5 20.9
4 gw-ntuacivil.danimoth.awmn 0% 11 6.6ms 8.7 5.6 14.7
5 10.41.229.242 0% 11 6.3ms 13.8 6.3 21.6
6 gw-danimoth.anman.awmn 0% 11 10.9ms 14.7 8.8 21
7 router.anman.rb433b.awmn 0% 11 10.1ms 11.7 7.8 21.9
8 gw-anman.senius.awmn 0% 11 11.1ms 13.5 9.9 25.9
9 routie.06.ipduh.awmn 0% 11 8.2ms 8.8 4.9 13
10 router.01.01433-2.ipduh.awmn 0% 11 25.3ms 23.7 15.4 41.8
11 gw-ipduh.geioa.awmn 0% 11 33.2ms 37 17.6 60.7
12 ftp.devilman.awmn 0% 11 31.6ms 50.7 23.5 95.8



Better , αλλά γενικά ρε γαμώτο φτάνω πολύ αργά ουτε 4 mbit..

----------


## devilman

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 10.28.5.1 use-dns=yes 
# ADDRESS LOSS SENT LAST AVG BEST WORST
1 10.26.163.81 0% 11 4ms 2.5 1 8.2
2 10.26.163.3 0% 11 2.5ms 2.5 1.1 4.4
3 10.67.157.233 0% 11 1.9ms 7.3 1.7 16.9
4 gw-.dim-qrl.neuron.awmn 0% 11 *278.1ms 298.1 12.8 542.2*
5 gw-neuron.senius.awmn 0% 11 288.8ms 293.1 5.5 512.5
6 gw-senius.sv1hfq.awmn 0% 11 196.2ms 266.6 3.2 509.3
7 rtr2.sv1hfq.awmn 0% 10 189.8ms 273.4 3.8 618.7
8 gw-sv1hfq.sv1hfq-2.awmn 0% 10 282.7ms 277.5 10 578.6
9 gw-sw1hfq-2.geioa.awmn 0% 10 323.4ms 341 6.6 650.8
10 ftp.devilman.awmn 10% 10 341.1ms 359.2 208.9 431.5
speedtest.jpg

----------


## devilman

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 10.28.5.1 use-dns=yes
# ADDRESS LOSS SENT LAST AVG BEST WORST
1 10.26.163.81 0% 212 1.2ms 1.6 0.9 105.2
2 10.26.163.2 0% 212 1ms 1.2 0.9 6.2
3 10.26.163.66 0% 212 *350ms* 12.9 1.2 595.3
4 orion.ozonet.awmn 0.5% 212 *349.1ms* 10.7 1.3 349.1
5 wrap.ozonet.awmn 0% 212 *352.7ms* 10.4 1.5 352.7
6 gw-thelaz-ozonet.thelaz.awmn 2.8% 212 324ms 17.6 2.5 324
7 device2thelaz.sbolis.awmn 1.9% 212 325.9ms 20.3 3.8 325.9
8 10.2.38.225 2.8% 212 timeout 22.2 4.5 294.1
9 gw-ipduh.gfan2.awmn 4.7% 212 timeout 19.9 3.3 371.1
10 router.04.04711.ipduh.awmn 2.4% 212 356.5ms 22.4 3.2 432.4
11 gw-juan-verdera.ipduh.awmn 2.4% 211 346.7ms 28.6 7 491.9
12 gw-sw1hfq-2.geioa.awmn 2.8% 211 332.1ms 30.5 6 673.5
13 ftp.devilman.awmn 2.4% 211 465ms 41.3 6.4 738

speedtest2.jpg

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.2.237.1 (10.2.237.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.1) 0.322 ms 0.313 ms 0.354 ms
2 rb1.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.131) 0.938 ms 0.929 ms 0.920 ms
3 10.71.96.250 (10.71.96.250) 10.095 ms 10.089 ms 10.083 ms
4 10.71.96.134 (10.71.96.134) 10.038 ms 10.018 ms 10.006 ms
5 gw-sbolis-5.aistratis.awmn (10.71.98.233) 11.918 ms 11.916 ms 11.907 ms
6 gw-sbolis5.netsailor2.awmn (10.71.94.89) 634.322 ms 778.887 ms 782.267 ms
7 rb3.netsailor2.awmn (10.71.94.249) 782.264 ms 1283.800 ms 1308.722 ms
8 gw-netsailor2.dimis7.awmn (10.71.94.66) 1313.087 ms 1313.080 ms 1313.075 ms
9 gw-dimis7.ymdim.awmn (10.46.76.37) 1313.085 ms 1324.595 ms 1324.594 ms
10 gw-ymdim.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.133) 1326.663 ms 1326.662 ms 1359.002 ms
11 rb433ahb.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.130) 1359.030 ms 1384.142 ms 1572.020 ms
12 gw-warhawk.priestrunner.awmn (10.23.28.142) 1571.983 ms 1571.977 ms 234.199 ms
13 gw-priestrunner.noolis.awmn (10.42.87.226) 234.176 ms 234.172 ms 234.168 ms
14 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 237.872 ms 237.866 ms 237.860 ms

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλό καλοκαίρι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλό καλοκαίρι


Κατάλαβα.....ή θα πρέπει να βάλω γραμμή τηλεφωνική που δεν εχει ουτε κολονα σε εμενα!!! ή πρεπει να κάνω κάτι με κινητη να περναω μεσω VPN.....σκεφτομαι για κανα αναμεταδοτη GSM-3G πιο γρηγορα θα παενει.....
Σημερα εχει εδω περα ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟΤΑΤΟ αερα, φανταζομαι οτι τα πηρε και τα σηκωσε ολα εξου και το προβλημα, δυστυχως ειναι συχνο φαινομενο και δεν βλεπω να διορθωνεται τιποτα. Εκτος αυτου καποιος κοβει πακετα δεν ξερω τι κανει, ισως με FW ή rules και εχω θεμα οταν συνδεομαι απομακρυσμενα στο cctv dvr δεν μπορω να συνδεθω, ενω μεσω vpn παιζει, αν αλλαξει η δρομολογηση μπαινω κανονικα. Πολλες φορες ακομα και τα emails απο τις καμερες δεν ερχονται (οταν δουν κινηση), ενω ιντερνετ εχει κανονικα στο εξοχικο μεσω vpn στο mikrotik (δουλευω με openvpn-ΟVPN τωρα οχι pptp). Τι να πει κανεις.....ελεος δλδ. Δυστυχως για μενα η αξιοπιστια του δικτυου ειναι μηδεν εδω περα. Δεν ξερω πρεπει να βρω λυση πριν ερθει το Καλοκαιρι παντως.
Μου αρεσει (τρομαρα μου!!!) που ηθελα να βγαλω και μακρυνα links απο τον Αηστρατη, και μετα αμα χαλασει κατι......ουτε να το σκεφτομαι....
φαντασου να σκασουν κλεφτες οπως και εχει τυχει 3 φορες εδω περα!!!!! και την γλιτωσα λογω καμερων, να μην με ειδοποιησουν οι καμερες μεσω emails επειδη μαμιεται το δικτυο!!!!
μαλλον πρεπει να κανω καπου αλλου ενα θεμα για μια αξιοπιστη λυση μαλλον μεσω κινητης εκει περα να πουμε καμια αποψη να μην ειμαστε και σε αλλο θεμα και τα λεμε.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μια είναι η λύση για σένα και άλλους εκεί τριγύρω. Αλλά έχει κόπο! SKAI-AiStratis
Εναλλακτικά (ή/και) πρέπει να φτιαχτεί το 7bpm2-KaspaRoV-7net

Όποτε σκεφτείτε το πάμε να τα φτιάξουμε. 

Η Πάρνηθα θέλει ρετουσάρισμα ενώ μιας και δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κατι με κάποιον μακρινό καλύτερα να εξυπηρετήσουμε αυτές τις περιοχές.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εδω εχουν προβλημα τα κοντινα και δεν τα φτιαχνουν τι να λεμε.....με αυτα σε βουνα κτλ μετα αμα χαλασει κατι ποιος θα τα φτιαξει? απο τον Αηστρατη ειχα μιλησει με 2 ατομα για link με Μαρμαρι Ευβοιας και ειναι και ενα να γινει με Σχοινια να βγουμε και απο εκει Ραφηνα, αυτο ειναι το ποιο ευκολο και καλυτερο που θα βοηθησει.
Ονοματα δεν λεμε, αλλα σε επισκεψη που ειχα παει σε καποιον ειχε pigtail σε κουτι πλαι οχι απο κατω και χωρις καμια ταινια και ο κοννεκτορας κολυμπαγε μεσα στα νερα, μετα λεμε γιατι υπαρχουν προβληματα.....
ασε που στον Αηστρατη ενα "φτιαγμενο" ΙΧ δεν ειναι να πηγαινει εκει, προσωπικα εγω εκανα ζημια στο αμαξι μου, και στραβωσα και τις 4 ζαντες και τρυπησα και το ρεζερβουαρ, αλλη φορα με τα ποδια....να κανουμε και γυμναστικη δεν μας χαλαει! 
Εγω τωρα καθε Weekend ειμαι εξοχικο, μονο Σαββατο πρωι μπορει να δουλευω και παω μετα ομως, αν ειναι να κανονιστει τιποτα μια μερα πριν δλδ Παρασκευη στειλτε μου PM να το δουμε.
Μα εχει λυσαξει και ο αερας! μου φαινεται πρεπει να στησουμε τιποτα ανεμογεννητριες εδω περα!  :: pp
Φυσικα ως δια μαγειας μολις σταματησε ο αερας ολα εφτιαξαν, εκτος φυσικα στην συγκεκριμενη δρομολογηση το θεμα που ειπα οτι δεν μπορω να φτασω το dvr cctv μεσω ιντερνετ, και ουτε email μου ερχονται ενω με VPN το φτανω ή απευθειας, καποιο FW μαλλον κατι κανει και γινεται αυτο, δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα ουτε και η τελευταια με το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα.

----------


## esma

Διάφορα προβλήματα σήμερα



```
tool traceroute 10.30.50.1 use-dns=yes
 # ADDRESS                          LOSS SENT    LAST     AVG    BEST   WORST
 1 ether2-gsdqrl.jimgal.awmn          0%   21   1.1ms     1.6       1     3.1
 2 gw-jimgal.cha0s.awmn               0%   21   1.8ms     2.6     1.8     4.5
 3 gw-cha0s.indefix.awmn              0%   21   4.6ms     3.7     2.3     6.3
 4 groove1.indefix.awmn               0%   21   2.9ms       4     2.8     6.5
 5 gw-indefix.ipduh.awmn              0%   21     4ms     4.8     3.1     7.6
 6 10.21.241.68                       0%   21 173.6ms   164.6   119.1   202.2
 7 10.21.241.141                    4.8%   21 166.9ms   170.5   136.3   212.3
 8 mt2.gfan2.awmn                     0%   21 175.8ms   166.6   123.6   214.6
 9 gw-gfan.predator.awmn              0%   20 187.2ms   166.7   100.7   203.7
10 gw-predator.gas1.awmn              0%   20 140.9ms   161.2   118.1   192.9
11 10.30.50.1                         5%   20 136.2ms   157.9   119.1   195.3
```




```
tool traceroute 10.30.50.1 use-dns=yes
 # ADDRESS                          LOSS SENT    LAST     AVG    BEST   WORST
 1 10.24.65.129                       0%    4   0.5ms      24     0.5    93.1
 2 10.24.65.1                         0%    4   0.6ms     1.1     0.6       2
 3 10.24.65.254                       0%    4   2.2ms       3     2.2     3.4
 4 10.24.59.11                        0%    4   2.8ms     3.4     2.7     5.4
 5 10.24.59.254                       0%    4   5.3ms     8.2     2.9    19.7
 6 10.69.68.249                       0%    4   7.5ms     5.9     4.9     7.5
 7 10.87.236.21                       0%    3   5.8ms     6.6     5.8       8
 8 10.2.173.101                       0%    3   8.8ms     7.4     6.6     8.8
 9 10.2.173.130                       0%    3   9.4ms     8.9     6.2      11
10                                  100%    3 timeout
11                                  100%    3 timeout
12                                  100%    3 timeout
13                                  100%    3 timeout
14                                  100%    3 timeout
```

----------


## Cha0s

Φαίνεται να καλυτέρεψε λίγο αλλά εξακολουθεί να lagάρει.



```
b-pi1:~# mtr -c 100 -i .1 -r 10.30.50.1 
HOST: b-pi1                       Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- router1.cha0s.awmn         0.0%   100    0.3   0.4   0.3   1.9   0.2
  2.|-- gw-cha0s.indefix.awmn      0.0%   100    0.9   1.2   0.8   2.5   0.4
  3.|-- groove1.indefix.awmn       0.0%   100    1.5   1.7   1.2   4.4   0.5
  4.|-- gw-indefix.ipduh.awmn      0.0%   100    1.4   2.4   1.3   7.2   1.0
  5.|-- 10.21.241.68               0.0%   100   13.3  29.5   2.1  69.9  16.4
  6.|-- 10.21.241.141              0.0%   100   10.7  30.3   2.6  69.5  16.8
  7.|-- 10.3.37.2                  0.0%   100   12.3  30.8   2.7  77.7  16.5
  8.|-- gw-gfan.predator.awmn      0.0%   100    7.7  32.4   3.8  79.2  17.4
  9.|-- gw-predator.gas1.awmn      0.0%   100   18.7  34.0   5.0  85.0  18.1
 10.|-- router1.2ilion.awmn        1.0%   100    7.5  35.3   5.0  87.5  17.9
```

To 2o trace σου από ποια διαδρομή είναι;

----------


## esma

Από client στον tsataso.


Από εμένα τα ίδια πάντως



```
tool traceroute 10.30.50.1 use-dns=yes 
 # ADDRESS                          LOSS SENT    LAST     AVG    BEST   WORST
 1 ether2-gsdqrl.jimgal.awmn          0%    5   1.3ms     1.9     1.3     2.9
 2 gw-jimgal.cha0s.awmn               0%    5   1.8ms     2.5     1.8     4.1
 3 gw-cha0s.indefix.awmn              0%    5   2.4ms     3.8     2.4     5.9
 4 groove1.indefix.awmn               0%    5   3.4ms       8     3.4    18.9
 5 gw-indefix.ipduh.awmn              0%    5  11.7ms    13.3     6.3    32.2
 6 10.21.241.68                       0%    5 179.2ms   161.6   151.6   179.2
 7 10.21.241.141                      0%    5 198.1ms   175.2   166.2   198.1
 8 mt2.gfan2.awmn                     0%    5 196.3ms   161.8   138.6   196.3
 9 gw-gfan.predator.awmn              0%    5 185.1ms   166.4   147.3   185.1
10 gw-predator.gas1.awmn              0%    5   162ms   162.8   100.5   192.3
11 10.30.50.1                         0%    5   179ms   153.1    75.6   179.4
```

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι έπεσα στην περίπτωση πριν και ήταν κάπως καλύτερα.

Και από εδώ το ίδιο εξακολουθεί να lagάρει.

Ενημέρωσα τον ipduh και είπε πως το βράδυ θα το κοιτάξει.

----------


## esma

Μεταφέρθηκε το πρόβλημα νομίζω



```
tool traceroute 10.30.50.1 use-dns=yes
 # ADDRESS                          LOSS SENT    LAST     AVG    BEST   WORST
 1 ether2-gsdqrl.jimgal.awmn          0%   12   1.4ms       2     1.3     4.6
 2 gw-jimgal.cha0s.awmn               0%   12   1.6ms     2.1     1.6     2.8
 3 gw-cha0s.indefix.awmn              0%   12   5.7ms     3.2     2.4     5.7
 4 groove1.indefix.awmn               0%   12   4.1ms     3.3     2.5     4.2
 5 gw-indefix.ipduh.awmn              0%   12   3.5ms     3.6     2.8     5.2
 6 10.21.241.68                       0%   12   3.4ms     4.7     3.3     8.1
 7 10.21.241.141                      0%   12    16ms     7.2     3.4      23
 8 mt2.gfan2.awmn                     0%   12   8.5ms     6.3     3.7     9.9
 9 gw-gfan.predator.awmn              0%   12 320.3ms   232.2   120.6   350.3
10 gw-predator.gas1.awmn              0%   11 350.3ms   240.7    61.6   389.6
11 10.30.50.1                         0%   11 410.2ms   248.2    73.6   410.2
```

----------


## range

παιδια υπαρχει προβλημα στη διαδρομη για το vpn του chaos

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι ούτε εγώ φαίνεται να φτάνω προς εσένα.



```
b-pi1:~# mtr -c 100 -r -i .1 10.70.61.253
HOST: b-pi1                       Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- router1.cha0s.awmn         0.0%   100    0.4   0.3   0.3   0.6   0.0
  2.|-- gw-cha0s.indefix.awmn      0.0%   100    1.0   1.0   0.8   2.1   0.2
  3.|-- groove1.indefix.awmn       0.0%   100    1.3   1.4   1.1   3.5   0.3
  4.|-- gw-indefix.ipduh.awmn      0.0%   100    1.7   1.9   1.5   5.3   0.5
  5.|-- 10.21.241.66               0.0%   100    2.2   2.3   1.6   5.1   0.5
  6.|-- 10.21.241.138              0.0%   100    6.1   5.2   3.1  17.1   1.9
  7.|-- 10.31.171.254              0.0%   100    6.9   8.2   5.4  19.2   2.0
  8.|-- router1.ymt.john70.awmn    0.0%   100    8.2   8.1   4.9  16.0   2.3
  9.|-- gw-ymt.south-evoia.awmn    0.0%   100    8.8   9.2   6.2  13.8   1.6
 10.|-- 10.72.91.65                0.0%   100   12.7   9.6   6.1  13.9   1.6
 11.|-- 10.72.91.226               0.0%   100    9.4  10.2   7.5  15.1   1.7
 12.|-- 10.72.151.249              1.0%   100    9.4  11.2   7.9  16.6   2.0
 13.|-- ???                       100.0   100    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
b-pi1:~#
```

----------


## range

::  Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας το διορθώσει, μας εισαι απαραίτητος chaos πλεον και σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Trazor

Host------------------------------Loss % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|-------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| DD-WRT ---------------------------- 0 | 873 | 873 | 0 | 0 | 1 | 0 |
| ap.tsatasos.awmn-------------------0 | 873 | 873 | 1 | 6 | 560 | 6 |
| router.tsatasos.awmn --------------0 | 873 | 873 | 1 | 7 | 555 | 1 |
| gw-tsatasos.sv1fjn.awmn-----------0 | 873 | 873 | 2 | 9 | 613 | 6 |
| groove.sv1fjn.awmn ----------------0 | 873 | 873 | 2 | 10 | 552 | 13 |
| gw-sv1fjn-petros.awmn ------------0 | 873 | 873 | 3 | 10 | 554 | 19 |
| router2.petros-5.awmn -------------1 | 869 | 868 | 3 | 11 | 612 | 5 |
| gw-petros.seimaz.awmn -----------0 | 873 | 873 | 3 | 12 | 613 | 20 |
| *  gw-seimaz.gfan2.awmn --------24 | 446 | 339 | 4 | 114 | 1101 | 16 |
| mt2.gfan2.awmn ----------------24 | 446 | 339 | 4 | 120 | 1102 | 19 |
| 10.67.173.237 --------------------24 | 446 | 339 | 6 | 119 | 1101 | 21 |
| 10.67.173.253 -------------------24 | 446 | 339 | 6 | 119 | 1102 | 21 |
| gw-foobar.speedemon.awmn- 24 | 446 | 339 | 7 | 123 |1104 | 12 |
| router.trazor ---------------------24 | 446 | 339 | 8 | 125 | 1104 | 11 |*
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα μεταξύ seimaz-gfan2 .

----------


## nstergi

traceroute 10.24.65.1
traceroute to 10.24.65.1 (10.24.65.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 10.30.58.33 (10.30.58.33) 0.885 ms 1.064 ms 0.525 ms
2 10.30.58.246 (10.30.58.246) 1.432 ms 1.692 ms 1.325 ms
3 10.67.173.254 (10.67.173.254) 1.858 ms 1.737 ms 1.662 ms
4 10.67.173.238 (10.67.173.23 ::  3.241 ms 2.408 ms 2.071 ms
5 10.3.37.3 (10.3.37.3) 2.720 ms 2.327 ms 2.201 ms
6 10.86.80.241 (10.86.80.241) 7.941 ms 16.236 ms 15.795 ms
*7 10.86.80.238 (10.86.80.23 354.793 ms 354.476 ms 354.152 ms*
8 10.18.225.1 (10.18.225.1) 365.850 ms 365.537 ms 365.216 ms
9 10.24.59.253 (10.24.59.253) 364.863 ms 364.524 ms 364.786 ms
10 10.24.59.10 (10.24.59.10) 363.888 ms 363.541 ms 363.218 ms
11 10.24.65.1 (10.24.65.1) 362.901 ms 351.410 ms 349.332 ms


ας κλεισει μεχρι να φτιαχτει

----------


## Trazor

> traceroute 10.24.65.1
> traceroute to 10.24.65.1 (10.24.65.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
> 1 10.30.58.33 (10.30.58.33) 0.885 ms 1.064 ms 0.525 ms
> 2 10.30.58.246 (10.30.58.246) 1.432 ms 1.692 ms 1.325 ms
> 3 10.67.173.254 (10.67.173.254) 1.858 ms 1.737 ms 1.662 ms
> 4 10.67.173.238 (10.67.173.23 3.241 ms 2.408 ms 2.071 ms
> 5 10.3.37.3 (10.3.37.3) 2.720 ms 2.327 ms 2.201 ms
> 6 10.86.80.241 (10.86.80.241) 7.941 ms 16.236 ms 15.795 ms
> *7 10.86.80.238 (10.86.80.23 354.793 ms 354.476 ms 354.152 ms*
> ...


Το πρόβλημα παραμένει .Μπορεί κάποιος να το κοιτάξει???

----------


## Trazor

Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |

|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|

| DD-WRT - 0 | 127 | 127 | 0 | 0 | 13 | 1 |

| ap.tsatasos.awmn - 0 | 127 | 127 | 1 | 5 | 105 | 11 |

| router.tsatasos.awmn - 0 | 126 | 126 | 1 | 9 | 176 | 3 |

| gw-tsatasos.sv1fjn.awmn - 0 | 126 | 126 | 1 | 8 | 175 | 6 |

| groove.sv1fjn.awmn - 0 | 126 | 126 | 1 | 10 | 174 | 2 |

| gw-sv1fjn-petros.awmn - 0 | 126 | 126 | 2 | 10 | 176 | 4 |

| router2.petros-5.awmn - 0 | 126 | 126 | 2 | 12 | 175 | 3 |

| gw-petros.seimaz.awmn - 1 | 123 | 122 | 0 | 9 | 142 | 4 |

| *gw-seimaz.gfan2.awmn - 1 | 122 | 121 | 0 | 193 | 443 | 243 |*

| *mt2.gfan2.awmn - 1 | 122 | 121 | 32 | 206 | 454 | 226 |*

| gw-gfan2.megathirios.awmn - 0 | 126 | 126 | 42 | 211 | 460 | 243 |

| rb1.megathirios.awmn - 1 | 122 | 121 | 39 | 209 | 459 | 238 |

| gw-foobar.speedemon.awmn - 0 | 126 | 126 | 43 | 216 | 458 | 245 |

| router.trazor_4 - 0 | 126 | 126 | 44 | 217 | 460 | 243 |

|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|

----------


## Nikiforos



----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|

| WinMTR statistics |

|  Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |

|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|

| router.dgi.awmn - 0 | 15 | 15 | 0 | 0 | 1 | 0 |

| gw-dgi.kmd.awmn - 0 | 15 | 15 | 1 | 1 | 2 | 1 |

| gw-kmd.blucky.awmn - 0 | 15 | 15 | 1 | 1 | 4 | 1 |

| gw-blucky.senius.awmn - 0 | 15 | 15 | 2 | 2 | 3 | 2 |

| gw-senius.radiowifi.awmn - 7 | 15 | 14 | 117 | 596 | 1223 | 426 |

| gw-radiowifi.trackman.awmn - 0 | 15 | 15 | 127 | 547 | 1154 | 352 |

| router2.trackman.awmn - 7 | 15 | 14 | 130 | 437 | 679 | 590 |

| gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn - 0 | 15 | 15 | 129 | 553 | 1140 | 444 |

| rb1.panoramix.awmn - 7 | 15 | 14 | 310 | 574 | 1140 | 615 |

| 10.19.148.129 - 7 | 15 | 14 | 314 | 559 | 1223 | 703 |

| srv1.awmn - 20 | 15 | 12 | 234 | 505 | 869 | 620 |

|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|

WinMTR v0.91 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider


Καλησπέρα.
Να του ρίξουμε μια ματιά ;

----------


## Juan

Είμαι περίεργος να δω σε ένα κόμβο που έχει πάρα πολλά Link αν πχ χρησιμοποιεί όλα τα link πχ udp bandwidth test κατά πόσο λειτουργεί σωστά...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
traceroute to 10.87.236.22 (10.87.236.22), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  router.godim.awmn (10.26.146.2)  1.053 ms  0.978 ms  0.927 ms
 2  gw-godim.john70.awmn (10.26.146.226)  7.382 ms  7.430 ms  7.474 ms
 3  10.2.21.5 (10.2.21.5)  7.560 ms  7.566 ms  7.606 ms
 4  gw-john70.esma.awmn (10.14.137.252)  7.644 ms  7.692 ms  7.730 ms
 5  gw-esma-a123xxsp.awmn (10.14.137.114)  8.152 ms  8.209 ms  8.364 ms
 6  10.87.236.13 (10.87.236.13)  390.874 ms  385.218 ms  385.087 ms
 7  10.87.236.22 (10.87.236.22)  386.033 ms  383.039 ms  179.430 ms
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|

| WinMTR statistics |

| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |

|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|

| router.godim.awmn - 0 | 249 | 249 | 0 | 0 | 8 | 0 |

| gw-godim.john70.awmn - 0 | 249 | 249 | 2 | 4 | 85 | 4 |

| 10.2.21.5 - 0 | 249 | 249 | 2 | 5 | 85 | 5 |

| gw-john70.esma.awmn - 0 | 249 | 249 | 4 | 8 | 83 | 9 |

| gw-esma-a123xxsp.awmn - 0 | 249 | 249 | 4 | 10 | 82 | 5 |

| 10.87.236.1 - 3 | 189 | 184 | 3 | 492 | 4437 | 7 |

|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|

WinMTR v0.92 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider

----------


## Nikiforos

[[email protected]ros-arch ~]$ tracepath -n 10.71.99.1
1?: [LOCALHOST] pmtu 1500
1: 10.2.237.1 0.459ms 
1: 10.2.237.1 0.366ms 
2: 10.17.153.121 1.379ms 
3: 10.2.96.241 11.073ms 
4: 10.2.96.238 7.542ms 
5: 10.67.173.194 7.426ms 
6: 10.67.173.254 13.539ms 
7: 10.19.144.237 6.332ms 
8: no reply
9: no reply
10: no reply
8: 10.19.144.234 9506.098ms 
8: 10.19.144.234 9352.872ms 
13: no reply
9: 10.67.175.237 10552.979ms 
15: no reply
13: 10.71.99.1 7756.684ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 13

----------


## Nikiforos

Εφτιαξε, οπως φαινεται το forum ειναι ο γιατρος των bb links.....

----------


## Nikiforos

αντε παλι.....

tracepath -n 10.71.99.1
1?: [LOCALHOST] pmtu 1500
1: 10.2.237.1 0.527ms 
1: 10.2.237.1 0.374ms 
2: 10.17.153.121 1.441ms 
3: 10.2.96.241 6.468ms 
4: 10.2.96.254 8.409ms 
5: 10.13.245.235 18.805ms 
6: 10.31.171.254 30.785ms 
7: 10.31.171.4 45.352ms asymm 8 
8: 10.31.171.246 51.141ms asymm 9 
9: 10.19.144.234 1797.388ms asymm 8 
9: 10.19.144.234 830.854ms asymm 8 
10: 10.67.175.237 72.300ms asymm 9 
11: 10.67.175.246 94.002ms asymm 10 
12: 10.71.96.133 114.545ms asymm 11 
13: 10.71.96.249 347.044ms asymm 12 
14: 10.71.99.1 358.881ms reached

1?: [LOCALHOST] pmtu 1500
1: 10.2.237.1 0.534ms 
1: 10.2.237.1 0.405ms 
2: 10.17.153.121 1.395ms 
3: 10.2.96.241 4.323ms 
4: 10.2.96.254 17.543ms 
5: 10.13.245.235 24.811ms 
6: 10.31.171.254 11.867ms 
7: 10.31.171.4 28.419ms asymm 8 
8: 10.31.171.246 36.408ms asymm 9 
9: 10.19.144.234 1072.295ms asymm 8 
9: 10.19.144.234 140.410ms asymm 8 
10: 10.67.175.237 910.860ms asymm 9 
11: 10.67.175.246 851.261ms asymm 10 
12: 10.71.96.133 457.097ms asymm 11 
13: 10.71.96.249 450.140ms asymm 12 
14: 10.71.99.1 556.097ms reached

----------


## Nikiforos

[[email protected] ~]$ traceroute 10.71.99.1
traceroute to 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 433ah.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.246 ms 0.227 ms 0.219 ms
2 10.17.153.121 (10.17.153.121) 2.189 ms 2.183 ms 2.175 ms
3 10.2.158.237 (10.2.158.237) 2.871 ms 2.863 ms 2.853 ms
4 10.2.158.254 (10.2.158.254) 23.190 ms 23.187 ms 23.180 ms
5 10.67.173.189 (10.67.173.189) 23.172 ms 23.163 ms 23.154 ms
6 10.67.173.254 (10.67.173.254) 23.145 ms 19.298 ms 19.286 ms
7 10.19.144.237 (10.19.144.237) 19.278 ms 15.034 ms 15.022 ms
8 10.19.144.234 (10.19.144.234) 95.104 ms * *
9 10.67.175.237 (10.67.175.237) 379.492 ms 407.271 ms 407.265 ms
10 10.67.175.246 (10.67.175.246) 698.205 ms * 700.743 ms
11 * 10.71.96.133 (10.71.96.133) 700.729 ms 776.927 ms
12 * * 10.71.96.249 (10.71.96.249) 825.818 ms
13 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1) 1077.765 ms 1163.378 ms 1015.081 ms

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 433ah.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.289 ms 0.286 ms 0.308 ms
2 10.17.153.121 (10.17.153.121) 2.164 ms 2.160 ms 2.155 ms
3 10.2.158.237 (10.2.158.237) 5.503 ms 5.499 ms 5.493 ms
4 10.2.158.254 (10.2.158.254) 5.509 ms 5.515 ms 5.519 ms
5 10.67.173.189 (10.67.173.189) 5.537 ms 5.543 ms 5.549 ms
6 10.67.173.254 (10.67.173.254) 5.974 ms 4.074 ms 4.066 ms
7 10.19.144.237 (10.19.144.237) 6.801 ms 6.791 ms 6.780 ms
8 10.19.144.234 (10.19.144.234) 682.886 ms * *
9 10.67.175.237 (10.67.175.237) 679.956 ms * 682.922 ms
10 * 10.67.175.246 (10.67.175.246) 682.901 ms 686.198 ms
11 10.71.96.133 (10.71.96.133) 686.191 ms 686.666 ms *
12 * * 10.71.96.249 (10.71.96.249) 706.845 ms
13 * 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1) 89.333 ms *

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 433ah.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.323 ms 0.306 ms 0.328 ms
2 10.17.153.121 (10.17.153.121) 2.220 ms 2.213 ms 2.203 ms
3 10.2.158.237 (10.2.158.237) 3.113 ms 3.105 ms 3.095 ms
4 10.2.159.73 (10.2.159.73) 4.842 ms 4.835 ms 4.825 ms
5 10.2.159.70 (10.2.159.70) 14.380 ms 14.377 ms 14.368 ms
6 10.29.93.254 (10.29.93.254) 15.923 ms 12.279 ms 12.267 ms
7 10.19.144.254 (10.19.144.254) 9.154 ms 9.144 ms 9.134 ms

8 10.73.111.1 (10.73.111.1) 1009.992 ms * *
9 10.67.175.237 (10.67.175.237) 1093.728 ms 1091.808 ms *
10 10.67.175.246 (10.67.175.246) 1091.793 ms * *
11 10.71.96.133 (10.71.96.133) 1085.141 ms 1083.162 ms *
12 10.71.96.249 (10.71.96.249) 1092.533 ms 1091.490 ms 1091.482 ms
13 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1) 1113.697 ms 340.452 ms 322.890 ms

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.71.99.10 (10.71.99.10), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 433ah.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.296 ms 0.279 ms 0.302 ms
2 10.17.153.121 (10.17.153.121) 2.113 ms 2.103 ms 2.099 ms
3 10.2.158.237 (10.2.158.237) 3.497 ms 3.489 ms 3.481 ms
4 10.2.159.73 (10.2.159.73) 5.895 ms 5.889 ms 5.878 ms
5 10.2.159.70 (10.2.159.70) 9.361 ms 9.350 ms 9.340 ms
6 10.29.93.254 (10.29.93.254) 9.329 ms 5.520 ms 5.510 ms
7 10.19.144.254 (10.19.144.254) 28.549 ms 28.543 ms 28.532 ms
8 10.73.111.1 (10.73.111.1) 650.327 ms 650.339 ms *
9 * 10.67.175.237 (10.67.175.237) 622.826 ms *
10 * * *
11 10.71.96.133 (10.71.96.133) 622.775 ms * *
12 * * 10.71.96.249 (10.71.96.249) 645.569 ms
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 * * *
19 * * *
20 * * *
21 * * *
22 * * *
23 * * *
24 * * *
25 * * *
26 * * *
27 * * *
28 * * *
29 * * *
30 * * *



[[email protected] ~]$ traceroute 10.71.99.10
traceroute to 10.71.99.10 (10.71.99.10), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 433ah.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.317 ms 0.310 ms 0.325 ms
2 10.87.178.241 (10.87.178.241) 2.789 ms 2.784 ms 2.773 ms
3 10.87.178.250 (10.87.178.250) 7.348 ms 7.344 ms 7.334 ms
4 10.84.130.249 (10.84.130.249) 9.124 ms 9.132 ms 9.130 ms
5 10.84.130.69 (10.84.130.69) 9.140 ms 9.137 ms 9.132 ms
6 10.84.130.246 (10.84.130.246) 10.884 ms 7.281 ms 7.270 ms
7 10.84.134.246 (10.84.134.246) 6.881 ms 7.514 ms 7.506 ms
8 10.31.171.4 (10.31.171.4) 7.512 ms 7.051 ms 7.037 ms
9 10.31.171.246 (10.31.171.246) 135.467 ms 133.832 ms 131.806 ms
10 10.73.111.1 (10.73.111.1) 132.816 ms 132.810 ms 132.800 ms
11 10.67.175.237 (10.67.175.237) 133.888 ms 129.818 ms 129.816 ms
12 10.67.175.246 (10.67.175.246) 129.827 ms 129.831 ms 127.644 ms
13 10.71.96.133 (10.71.96.133) 127.653 ms 127.653 ms 127.655 ms
14 10.71.96.249 (10.71.96.249) 127.666 ms 19.434 ms 20.517 ms
15 10.71.99.130 (10.71.99.130) 25.985 ms 24.173 ms 24.164 ms
16 10.71.99.10 (10.71.99.10) 24.155 ms 34.536 ms 34.528 ms

την μια ετσι , την αλλη γιουβετσι και την αλλη κοβει στο 10.19.144.254 , 4 εβδομαδες τα ιδια.....
ειμαστε τωρα στην 5η...
αχρηστα ολα voip, vpn.
Δεν μπορει να γινει κατι ρε παλικαρια?

και μεχρι σημερα 19/5 και ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ το ιδιο προβλημα στην ιδια Ip 10.19.144.254....

----------


## Nikiforos

[[email protected] ~]$ traceroute 10.71.99.131
traceroute to 10.71.99.131 (10.71.99.131), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 109.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.4) 0.264 ms 0.318 ms 0.396 ms
2 433ah.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.811 ms 0.814 ms 0.831 ms
3 10.17.153.121 (10.17.153.121) 2.072 ms 2.064 ms 2.054 ms
4 10.2.158.237 (10.2.158.237) 2.907 ms 2.897 ms 4.639 ms
5 10.2.158.254 (10.2.158.254) 7.052 ms 7.044 ms 7.035 ms
6 10.67.173.189 (10.67.173.189) 8.455 ms 5.100 ms 5.263 ms
7 10.67.173.254 (10.67.173.254) 6.643 ms 6.638 ms 6.630 ms

8 10.19.144.237 (10.19.144.237) 7.353 ms 7.346 ms 7.339 ms

9 10.19.144.234 (10.19.144.234) 4213.021 ms 4213.035 ms 4221.747 ms
10 10.67.175.237 (10.67.175.237) 4217.755 ms 4217.761 ms 4217.766 ms
11 10.67.175.246 (10.67.175.246) 4217.780 ms 4217.784 ms 4235.276 ms
12 10.71.96.133 (10.71.96.133) 4234.163 ms 4232.759 ms 4245.362 ms
13 10.71.99.131 (10.71.99.131) 4245.361 ms 4243.430 ms 4243.429 ms

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.71.96.1 (10.71.96.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 433ah.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.306 ms 0.300 ms 0.311 ms
2 10.17.153.121 (10.17.153.121) 2.093 ms 2.086 ms 2.077 ms
3 10.2.158.237 (10.2.158.237) 3.314 ms 3.305 ms 3.295 ms
4 10.2.159.73 (10.2.159.73) 18.269 ms 18.266 ms 18.251 ms
5 10.2.159.70 (10.2.159.70) 18.249 ms 18.248 ms 18.250 ms
6 10.29.93.254 (10.29.93.254) 18.261 ms 14.540 ms 14.541 ms
7 10.19.144.237 (10.19.144.237) 8.472 ms 11.811 ms 11.804 ms
8 * * 10.19.144.234 (10.19.144.234) 1828.536 ms
9 10.67.175.237 (10.67.175.237) 2649.082 ms 2646.178 ms *
10 10.67.175.246 (10.67.175.246) 2697.549 ms 2699.248 ms 2699.247 ms
11 10.71.96.1 (10.71.96.1) 2699.243 ms 2695.333 ms 2695.712 ms

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.67.175.237 (10.67.175.237), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 433ah.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.396 ms 0.379 ms 0.372 ms
2 10.17.153.121 (10.17.153.121) 2.194 ms 2.188 ms 2.179 ms
3 10.2.158.237 (10.2.158.237) 3.015 ms 3.002 ms 2.994 ms
4 10.2.158.254 (10.2.158.254) 3.699 ms 3.692 ms 3.683 ms
5 10.67.173.189 (10.67.173.189) 4.941 ms 4.935 ms 4.926 ms
6 10.67.173.254 (10.67.173.254) 5.608 ms 3.496 ms 3.486 ms
7 10.19.144.237 (10.19.144.237) 3.905 ms 5.393 ms 5.385 ms
8 10.19.144.234 (10.19.144.234) 1191.936 ms 1191.948 ms 1193.656 ms
9 10.67.175.237 (10.67.175.237) 1271.858 ms 1271.869 ms 1271.862 ms

----------


## geioa

εχουμε την *10.31.171.6* η οποια απο τον κομβο geioa 10.27.224.1 δεν απαντα,
αλλα την ιδια στιγμη η ιδια IP απο τον κομβο eagle *10.26.114.1*, απανταει κανονικα!!!

γιατι συμβαινει αυτο !!!

στο παραπανω εφτασα λογο του εψαχνα να βρω γιατι απο την 10.27.224.1 δεν εφτανα στo χαλκουτσι 10.74.80.1
ενω την ιδια στιγμη απο την 10.26.114.1 φτανω κανονικα στην παραπανω IP (10.74.80.1)

κανοντας λοιπον traceroute βλεπω οτι απο το ενα σημείο περναει η δρομολογηση απο την 10.31.171.1 οπου μετα πεφτει σε τρυπα,
ενω στην αλλη περιπτωση περναει απο τον ιδιο κομβο αλλα απο αλλες IP αλλα χωρις κανενα προβλημα ως προς τον τελικο προορισμο

----------

